# [MEGA] >>>Strain Discussion v2.0<<<



## belovely

i borked up the last thread for strain discussion so this is the new one, please place all question and comments about specific strains into this thread or it'll be merged to keep the forum organized

Sup' guys? Just dropping by to ask about some recent good bud you've been smoking. I usually always buy good bud, its always worth the money and I get good deals. Anyway I recently got a half/oz of Jack Herer. Soon I'm getting some White Widow, :D


----------



## GratefulFloyd

White Widow, Grape Ape, Bubbleberry, Flo, OG Kush,..... its jsut an endless list since the harvest came in.


----------



## bawngboy

Grandaddy purp!


----------



## smirnoff666

blueberry cheese skunk weed XD


----------



## JointsNRoaches

Man, these threads get me depressed...


----------



## Nodle

I love Jack Herer, one of my favourite strains. I'm smoking some Northern Lights at the moment.


----------



## Chicago66

regular kush right now

makes me hungry


----------



## 4EverTweakin

^^ Best avatar ever!


----------



## Cloudy

Lets see... with in the last few weeks I've had,

Blueberry Romulan
Super Silver Haze
Super gu
Sour Diesel

and some local home grown chronic which I didn't know the specific strain.


----------



## morphonorconic

What are you looking for?
But I did recently come across some BubbleGum-Diesel that was indeed a nice change of pace from the usual suspects.


----------



## GratefulFloyd

Ive been seeing lots of jack flash lately and i mean LOTS


----------



## kultron

Yeah ok there guys, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## srphotz

now a days... i find that all weed i get or smoke with friends is always good.  we don't ever go by the name of the weed... if it looks nice and smells pretty, then it's some good stuff.  weed is just weed.


----------



## squidhead

I've been tokin on some Kali Mist that is unbelievable!! I can't even finish a packed bongload...I have to snuff it.
Also, that Super Silver Haze is a mind-blower as well, isn't it? I've yet to try some of the Grapefruit that's been sent to me. I also have a full mason jar of some BR 1947 [Blue Rhino x AK-47].
I also have some C-99 I've yet to try & some Romulan, which I have tried. But this Kali Mist is unreal!!


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

*ChemDawg dog (Ultimate, 91, D, 08, day wrecker etc.)*

In tthe past i have seen a good few chemdawgs & chem hybrids in California and wanted to know what you all think of the chemdawgs & crosses you've experienced.  

The link below is worth visiting for the pictures alone & all below information is copied from the following link.
Backaround




> Brief background:
> 
> At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.
> 
> In ’91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can’t blame him). The 3 females were labeled ‘chemdawg’ (now ’91 chemdawg), ‘chemdawg a’ (now chemdawg’s sister), and ‘chemdawg b’. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled ‘c’, ‘d’, and ‘e’. the ‘e’ seed never germinated, ‘c’ turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg ‘d’ was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'. Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.
> 
> *
> Its said to be a parent of the real Sour diesel (east coast sour diesel) & OG Kush, Soma's NYC diesel trashes a good name, **many knock off's of real deal chemdawg exist & are being reported through out California.
> 
> Chemdawg Crosses:
> • 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996.
> • 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian.
> • Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as ‘weasel’.*
> 
> • 'chemdog' and friends made several crosses that are held closely by a small group of friends and acquaintances. Among them are:
> 
> 1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno])
> 2. Giesel (Chem D x Mass Super Skunk)
> 3. Bubble Chem (Chemdawg’s Sister x Sag's Bubbleberry)
> 4. Dawg Daze aka ChemHaze (Chem D x ’93 Sensi's NL#5/Haze)
> 5. Chemdawg D x Pbud (another old-school Colorado strain)
> 
> 
> JJ-NYC has been working on a Chemdawg D-based seed line for several years now. He started by crossing Chemdawg D to Sensi's Afghani after thoroughly testing both Sensi's Afghani and Sensi's Hindu Kush to determine which was more stable and would be better for the initial cross. JJ then did a backcross, known as "Double Dawg." Several phenos of this circulate and several people still have beans. JJ's latest work to the line is a second backcross known as "Tres Dawg" which is just starting to get tested.


----------



## auto238367

So what is the history of the strain before 'chemdog' got it?


----------



## Bledwhite409

lolz^

names/strains are so difficult to follow


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

The seeds chemdog received  & later germinated was most likely a different strain then the buds he smoked; a hybrid of two different parents.


----------



## andybricks

it originated in crested butte colorado in the early 90's before they yuppified the town chemdawg bought a half pound through the mail via a dead tour connect supposedly their was a package of seeds in the 700 dollar an ounce pot the connect he got it from said the stain originated as bag seed picked up on tour it was named just the chem it has been around colorado for years the original guy in crested butte also put out the burnt rubber and high octane strains


----------



## andybricks

according to hightimes interviews with chemdawg and local gossip


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

the high time's article on chemdawg is illegitimate & the pictures were pathetic & swaggy.  They have been fed disinformation & maybe printing a retraction if they havent all ready.


----------



## Cloudy

Super Silver haze has become one of my favorites recently.  The bud just looks unbelievable as well.  Sexy super dense mother fucker :D


----------



## hendrix_420

*Orange Kush...*

I havent smoked bud like that for a while and then *bam* im smoking it now.

Im finally getting "name brand" shit. Anyone try this strand before?


----------



## theotherside

I'm sure that's what I have now, except the dro I got goes by the name Shoreline down here. Its really moist with an insane citrus odor, the high is almost too much though.


----------



## psychedelicious

^shoreline is pretty fuckin rad dude


----------



## hendrix_420

theotherside26 said:


> the high is almost too much though.


When i get high, i like it when i get a very intense high. I dont get them every day. But when i do, its just like, WOW.


----------



## brainslookfunny

totally dude


----------



## Olyn

Like, totally bro.


----------



## JointsNRoaches

yeah... bro.


----------



## мDма

A friend of mine who deals had this at one point.
It was pretty good, but I think trainwreck is better. 
(We all have different opinions)


----------



## lilborat724

I smoke Mexican Popcorn Chronic.

But popcorn is native to Dallas, so I might be one of few on these forums that's ever smoked it.

It.is.GORGEOUS.

But I'll see about Shoreline.

It's considered exotic weed, right? (Like the starting price is $15)


----------



## hendrix_420

*Is acapulco gold still around?*

(hope i spelled it right)

My dad told me that i _*need*_ to smoke that shit.


----------



## tyler_fitz

lol i recall my dad talking about it as well...

"acapulco gold, panama red, they don't grow shit like that anymore..."


----------



## ikkyu

> Although it is increasingly rare, Acapulco Gold is still grown in more remote areas of its native range. The rise of cocaine trafficking has brought the general decline of Cannabis culture in Mexico. Due to inbreeding much of the Acapulco Gold that is still grown has lost its potency. Some longtime U.S. growers maintain clones of heirloom plants purported to be Acapulco Gold. Many people saved seeds during the heyday and still today there are old Acapulco Gold seeds sitting in coffee cans in attics.



From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acapulco_gold


----------



## stonedandrolling89

It seems that everyone's dad has told their children of Acapulco Gold and how wonderful it was. "This *beginning of sarcasm* Sour Diesel *end of sarcasm* here isn't shit compared to Acapulco Gold or Panama Red or Maui Wowie."

I'm happy with the current headies.


----------



## hendrix_420

stonedandrolling89 said:


> It seems that everyone's dad has told their children of Acapulco Gold and how wonderful it was. "This *beginning of sarcasm* Sour Diesel *end of sarcasm* here isn't shit compared to Acapulco Gold or Panama Red or Maui Wowie."
> 
> I'm happy with the current headies.


Lol, headies are the shit but i just wish i could try acapulco gold.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

sour D is a Munster.

I as well have heard many a  legend from old timers of these ominous strains.


----------



## The Chemist

i had some Colombian Gold once...smoked both leaves and buds (separate sessions). the leaves were an awesome body high...but the buds, oh those beautiful buds...it was an intense heady storm of awesomeness...


----------



## WatashiWa

*Has anyone heard of SugarBear?*

I was wondering if anyone else has heard of the strain called sugarbear.  I have blazed tons of incredible headies and never heard of this before, but it is by far the most potent herb I have ever blazed.  Anyone else heard of it or tried it?


----------



## double ewe

Sure have.

Just this morning on bluelight.


----------



## laurengotdatfire

My dad recently got some delicious grapefruit which he gave me about an eighth of. Was delicious while it lasted lol!


----------



## Ninjetic

Sounds like weed dipped in honey lol, or honey oil


----------



## Transcendence

I've heard of SugarTits. That's the name of my vaporizer.


----------



## thujone

merged with another strain discussion-ish thread... i had some sugar bear recently but couldnt find anything out about it myself.  with a name like that though i'm guessing it's a second gen cross


----------



## squidhead

laurengotdatfire said:


> My dad recently got some delicious grapefruit which he gave me about an eighth of. Was delicious while it lasted lol!



You say it was pretty good, eh? Fantastic!! 1 of my 3 grower pals [this 1 is a 62 yr old lady] sent me a 1/2 oz of Grapefruit for Christmas & I've yet to sample any.
I've been working on some Kali Mist & the little bit that I ground-up is about history. I was debating which flavor to grind-up next....some C-99 or Grapefruit?
Thanks!! You just made up my mind!!


----------



## MadMechanic

...and then there was 'Monkey paw'...one joint...six people became part of the furniture and enjoyed a four hour movie that wasn't playing anywhere but in their own head...and  on the ride home i had to be careful not to run into the lane marker lines on the highway cause the paint was about 6 inches above the pavement...


----------



## auto238367

purple kush is bomb.


----------



## PaxTX

Has anyone had this Lemon Haze stuff? A friend of my GF got some and we smoked a bowl of it-really nice, giggly sativa high. This was in Austin.

Also, before we moved we got an 8th of this stuff that smelled like a freaking Christmas tree-dense, beautiful nugs, very bright green with bits of red and orange-very nice "up" high.

I miss Austin-living outside of Houston now in the 'burbs.


----------



## jond2005

hahaa my parents were always talkin about smokinAcapulco Gold or Panama Red or Maui Wowie. its funny yall mention that.

shit about 2 months ago i got a hold of some lemon haze. it was a great high. very lovely.

more recently its been grandaddy purp thanks to my pals in cali 
cant wait to get some new shit grandaddy purp x black. should be interesting.


----------



## texastoker

Crinkle from the Ontario area is one of the best strains i've had. That and God.


----------



## thujone

ive never heard of crinkle?  upload a pic of it for pot or not


----------



## The Winner!!

Hey, has anybody heard of a strain called "God bud"? I've been smoking this strain lately and i looked it up and aparently it originates on the island that i live (vancouver island, b.c) and well. It's pretty good weed. I've always had a low tolerance to weed and sometimes I get obvious visuals, call me crazy but its true, im sure some people get that, anyways.. 2 Days ago I smoked it with like no tolerance, a week without smoking and my natural low tolerance. I was getting pretty visuals i swear. When I was laying in bed completely stoned I started at my ceiling and my pretty lightbulb makes all these different colors and as i stared at the colors they started to go 3D and sort of dancing and moving up and down. Smoking abunch of hash and kief with it probably helped but, anyone tried god bud?


----------



## ActiveA

Yeah, I've tried bud that looks VERY similar to God Bud, it was great shit. I've actually heard it was grown in Melbourne Aus, but its Called Tooti Fruiti Bud, so who knows...


I'm really stoned btw.


----------



## michael117

I don't think Shoreline would be considered dro unless it wasn't grown or cured properly. I smoked a bowl with a couple friends of some indo chronic Shoreline and I was blazed as fuck. Lately I've been smoking Afgoo, Lemon Kush, Granddaddy Purp, Mr. Nice, and some unnamed outdo from cali. Trainwreck from cali is probably my favorite strain that I've had on multiple occasions. Super Silver Haze was amazing and had a great sativa high from what I can recall. I tend to prefer sativa-heavy strains because indicas have too much CBD gives me a couchlock body high and often makes me sleepy. I'll smoke whatever though.


----------



## gezgin

Bah my stuff can't be too good if the dealer doesn't know it's name


----------



## drscience

thujone said:


> ive never heard of crinkle?  upload a pic of it for pot or not



i got to sample some outdoor crinkle when i was in northern ontario. it was grown by a hillbilly, or hillwilliam as he like to be called, and it was out of this world!!!


----------



## squidhead

michael117 said:


> Super Silver Haze was amazing and had a great sativa high from what I can recall.



I agree. I'm currently tokin on some C-99, which is pretty good...but that Super Silver Haze had me dazed for hours!!

LMAO @ "from what I can recall"....


----------



## Bella Figura

Currently smoking some Powerplant, its doing its job nicely


----------



## Mind-Melt

sour diesel, baby. woof, it's so good... A1.


----------



## The Winner!!

Oh this is a thread for posting what strain we like most?? I love my northern lights


----------



## thujone

i've had some nug recently sold as kush and i really need to find out for sure what strain it is, because the high is truly special, even compared to other dank.  here's what it looks like






i've done a little snooping and it seems to match the image/qualities of *OG Kush*, so i really need someone who's smoked that to verify this for me: first of all, this nug smells potent with a lemony, grassy scent.  the high is incredible.  the indica portion of it imparts a defining, narcotic calm while the sativa colours outside the lines a bit with a passionate creative buzz, imparting a faint tinge of paranoia to seemingly signify the wild nature of this bud.  finally, the nug leaves no feelings of being burnt out.  even after smoking ourselves retarded, everyone remarked that they felt refreshed upon waking up the other day instead of groggy and burnt like we would have off any other nug.

thanks for any help


----------



## hatethered

*skywalker vs. white widow*

can i get some opinions on these two strains. i recently got a half gram of each. i hear skywalker is 100 percent indica, is this true?


----------



## rickolasnice

What means 100 percent indica.. it's either indica or it's not? (sativa)..

But no sorry, i can't help you.


----------



## Cornishman

Most growers only grow indicas because of the bigger yield. 
So it's pretty likely that you do have 100% pure indica. 
Although there are alot of hybird indica/sativas on the market. 
Pure Sativa is almost non existant (in the UK at least).


----------



## rickolasnice

Oooohh right i get it now! *duh*

But wait.. would the mixed breeds not then fall into one category or the other?


----------



## hatethered

any thoughts on the actual high from these strains? which do you guys prefer etc..


----------



## NoOneKnows

skywalker is one of the bests strains i have ever smoke by far. 

i got the bud from a friend who got an eight from a canibus club in sunset blvd in los angeles.

when i smoked the bud it felt like i was coming up on mushrooms everything was giggly and soo puree definitely the best i have smoked. if  you are getting the bud from a dealer it might be misnamed for something else so careful.


----------



## phatass

"Fat Leaves and Short Bush = INDICA
Thin Leaves and Tall Bush = SATIVA

Indica....higher CBD than THC equals heavier, sleepy type of high. Yield is usually higher than Sativa, and shorter growing season. Better for indoor growing, because they don't get as tall.

Sativa....higher THC than CBD equals cerebral, soaring type of high, more energetic Yield is usually lower than Indica, but is very potent. eg: Thai Sativa grow taller and have a longer flowering period, so they are better suited for outdoors.

Sativa's typically take longer to germinate and flower, and they grow more gangly then indica breeds.

Sativas are just about the opposite of Indicas. They are tall, thin plants, with much narrower leaves and grow a lighter green in color. They grow very quickly and can reach heights of 20 feet in a single season. They originally come from Colombia, Mexico, Thailand and Southeast Asia. Once flowering has begun, they can take anywhere from 10 to 16 weeks to fully mature. Flavors range from earthy to sweet and fruity. Sativa's higher THC than CBD equals cerebral, soaring type of high, more energetic which can stimulate brain activity and may produce hallucinations.

Sativa plants are taller, take longer to mature, have less chlorophyll and more accessory pigments (accessory pigments protect the plant from excessive sunlight). As Sativa strains have less chlorophyll than Indica they take longer to grow, mature, and require more light.

Sativa typically takes longer to germinate and flower also, and grows more gangly then Indica breeds.

Yield is usually lower than Indica, but is very potent. Thai Sativa grows taller and has a longer flowering period, so they are better suited for outdoors.

Indicas originally come from the hash producing countries of the world like Afghanistan, Morocco, and Tibet. They are short dense plants, with broad leaves and often grow a darker green. After flowering starts they will be mature in 6 to 8 weeks. The buds will be thick and dense, with flavors and aromas ranging from pungent skunk to sweet and fruity. The smoke from an Indica is generally a body type stone, relaxing and laid back. Indica's higher CBD than THC equals a much heavier, sleepy type of high. Indica plants have a heavy, stony high that is relaxing and can help different medical problems.

Indica yield is usually higher than Sativa, and shorter growing season. Better for indoor growing, because they don't get as tall.

Indica plants are short, bushy, mature early, have more chlorophyll and less accessory pigments (accessory pigments protect the plant from excessive sunlight). As Indica strains have more chlorophyll than sativa they grow and mature faster.

Combining different indicas, different sativas or a combination thereof creates hybrids. The resulting hybrid strains will grow, mature and smoke in relationship to the indica/sativa percentages they end up containing."


I found this on a website, its quite acurate IMO


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

sativas =  

Indicas= go fuck yourself



> What means 100 percent indica.. it's either indica or it's not? (sativa)..


 Most strains are hybrids between the two; many claim this results in "the best of both worlds".   
100% sativa's & 100% indica's are niice to experience but both i often find lacking.  Sativa's leave you kinda missing the body aspect & even though your heads getting majorly fucked with sometimes can seem a bit dry. Same thing to the indica's apply IMO, awsome to get a body/couch lock heat wave euphoria etc. but without the mind game aspect still feels a little dry, meh.


----------



## elroy44

*Pineapple Express*

So my friend just informed me that he re-upped on some Maui Wowie and Pineapple Express. Now, i know that they made up that strain for the movie, but apparantly someone's created it now. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about what strains were crossed to make pineapple express, and if its actually as good as it is in the movie.  It's quite possible that my friend's source is just bullshitting him, so just wondering if you guys have smoked any before.


----------



## drscience

^ i knew somebody would call their weed pineapple express after i saw that movie

right now im smoking white rhino and headband sage. this headband is phenomenal! has anybody else heard of this strain? its new to me.


----------



## Propyl Power

thujone said:


> i've had some nug recently sold as kush and i really need to find out for sure what strain it is, because the high is truly special, even compared to other dank.
> 
> i've done a little snooping and it seems to match the image/qualities of *OG Kush*, so i really need someone who's smoked that to verify this for me: first of all, this nug smells potent with a lemony, grassy scent.  the high is incredible.  the indica portion of it imparts a defining, narcotic calm while the sativa colours outside the lines a bit with a passionate creative buzz, imparting a faint tinge of paranoia to seemingly signify the wild nature of this bud.  finally, the nug leaves no feelings of being burnt out.  even after smoking ourselves retarded, everyone remarked that they felt refreshed upon waking up the other day instead of groggy and burnt like we would have off any other nug.
> 
> thanks for any help



I have some friends who are Kush strain connoisseurs, and this sounds like the OG to me  Can't forget that lemon zest...


----------



## gillpill

Jack Herer is the my favorite bud i gt purple erkle at the moment


----------



## squidhead

hatethered said:


> can i get some opinions on these two strains. i recently got a half gram of each. i hear skywalker is 100 percent indica, is this true?



I hope that's a misprint...you bought 2 -- 1/2 grams? 1/2 GRAMS?? 

That's like a small roach...Good lord!!


----------



## poor milk

thujone said:


> i've had some nug recently sold as kush and i really need to find out for sure what strain it is, because the high is truly special, even compared to other dank.  here's what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've done a little snooping and it seems to match the image/qualities of *OG Kush*, so i really need someone who's smoked that to verify this for me: first of all, this nug smells potent with a lemony, grassy scent.  the high is incredible.  the indica portion of it imparts a defining, narcotic calm while the sativa colours outside the lines a bit with a passionate creative buzz, imparting a faint tinge of paranoia to seemingly signify the wild nature of this bud.  finally, the nug leaves no feelings of being burnt out.  even after smoking ourselves retarded, everyone remarked that they felt refreshed upon waking up the other day instead of groggy and burnt like we would have off any other nug.
> 
> thanks for any help



That is 100% not OG kush, although that weed does look Kush-y I had an ounce that was half super silver haze and half OG Kush, it was a little lighter green and had redder hairs and more of them.

I really wish I had a picture of some but I didn't have a camera at that time.


----------



## thujone

thanks guys, i have it on pretty good word that it's kush of some type so i guess i'll just smoke every kush there is :D


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Mmmmm, mmmmm, mmmmmmmm. 

A co-worker of mine took a trip up to NorCal and brought back some Northern Lights. 

It is absolutely amazing. Too bad I don't have a camera, or else I'd be posting pics.


----------



## DelusionalLDN

*"Cheese"*

OK so today I picked up for the first time in a couple months. Usually it's either just weed or skunk, but what I got today is skunk called "cheese". The fuck is that then?


----------



## welshmick

*Enjoy* - Cheese is superior bud


----------



## joe369

cheese is a really creamy weed, it's lush


----------



## I_get_down 86

Ive been drooling over that bud in high times for months, consider yourself lucky and enjoy the buds.


----------



## Bella Figura

Probably your dealer just bullshitting you because everybody in the UK wants to smoke cheese, could be any strain.

Just smoke it!


----------



## DelusionalLDN

Aight, cool. I'll let you guys know if it was any good (I've had "really good" skunk before that was insane, so we'll see how this compares). If it is "cheese" how should it look?


----------



## GratefulFloyd

I got some cheese earlier this year and it is super good


----------



## jond2005

im on the east coast, i got some grandaddy purple from a club in cali. It is amazing. I thought it would be purple from the name (call me ignorant) but it was very bright green. Beautiful bud covered in crystals. The buds were huge. at least 7-8 inches long!. it was awesome bud. i guess the buds were so big cuz grandaddy purp is a cross of purple erkle x big bud. corrent me if im wrong


----------



## pr0digy

just picked up a dub of Purple Goo. i literally did not want to smoke it because of how amazing it smells. the fruitiest smell on weed ever. you would never guess it was weed. amazing high as welll btw.


----------



## andybricks

im smokin nyc diesel, toothache,and grapefruit haze in colorado had some cheese not too long ago as well it was kill


----------



## Delsyd

best strains i've had lately were "green crack" and "sour-n-sage"

also got some killer budz now but im not sure what the strain is.


----------



## DelusionalLDN

Yeah, the cheese i had was niiiiiiice. 

Today it's just ya run-of-the-mill green tho


----------



## Electrollie

drscience said:


> ^ i knew somebody would call their weed pineapple express after i saw that movie
> 
> right now im smoking white rhino and headband sage. this headband is phenomenal! has anybody else heard of this strain? its new to me.


I've heard of 'headband' but not 'sage headband.' I hear it is called 'headband' because after you smoke it... it feels like you are in fact wearing a headband!


----------



## squidhead

I had some 'Cheese' once, but all the Mexicans were telling me it wasn't mine. They kept yelling, "Hey hombre...that nacho cheese!!"


----------



## headymeds

headband-cheese-the beast-my top 3 for this last months selection


----------



## PresidentCamacho

Has anyone ever got there hands on some Blue Dynamite? I got this stuff about a year ago and it was the BOMB! got me rediculusly high.


----------



## chacrateazey

green crack is the way to go all around. best weed on any block by far.

heard of the cheese but havent tried it. the god weed ive tried. shit is amazing.


----------



## kirbz09

*Purple Skunk*

hey bluelight wats goin on? ok so last night i smoked some skunk apparently it was purple too and i was high as fuck. has anyone had any experience with any skunk strain? cant rlly find any info on it beside it having a high potency. how does skunk compare to other dank strains? also i dont really know what the name of the strain was. i know it was skunk and purple so ya......


----------



## Electrollie

Some of the best weed I have ever smoked was called Monster Kush. It was from California and supposedly it was a cross of Master Kush and OG Kush. It was definitely the most debilitating high I have ever experienced.


----------



## tittysnacks74

I rarely smoke, but yesterday I piked up a dime of sour diesel. It was a very nice, surreal, borderline psychedelic high I shared with my friend as we had adventures around town.


----------



## Walks

Most people in the are right now (SoCal)  have Green Crack. What is your opinion and is it worth it for the money everyone is paying out for it?


----------



## Swift Serenity

just had some LA Kush, good shit anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## alantis360

Currently in my jay I have some purple bud, some organic kush, and like a small nug of afghan dreams


----------



## Feels

let's see.. this week tried some White Russian, shit wired me like crazy, got so damn stoned. Vaped a bit of sour diesel, great stuff... Now got some purple bud, lots of crystals, dank shit.


----------



## squidhead

I was just gifted some 'Juicy Fruit' from a grower friend of mine & I gotta tell ya, this stuff is very potent.


----------



## The Winner!!

In my area theres been an explosion of this "juicy fruit"... i never thought it was a real strain, thought it was like a bullshitter strain to get people to buy it xD. Not bad at all though


----------



## Delsyd

*The Hog*: really Dense buds, fruity smell, not the strongest high but definately nice and relaxing, indica

*Lavendar* Leafy buds, smell is reminscent of kush in that hashy kind of way, a stoning high in a couch lock type of way

*Master kush*- you all know what this is... 

*Blue Dream*- blueberry x haze, another indica, very strong high, skunky smell (almost like cheese)

now put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## Swerlz

^ The Hog was the first strain I grew. Along side with Sweet Dreams. 

Both are very very nice strains, each with a unique stink. Ahhh those daze, do I miss thee


----------



## double ewe

got some Aviator right now . . really bright green, some definite sativa notes


----------



## headymeds

*Og Kush .....Knocks me out....opinions by sight*





from cali 
found a bean in a zip
mos def feels like og
i have a gallery of different ones
and was thinking about posting ones of ones that are just nice but dif
btw i smoke heads everyday try to all day plus with loads of other ganja prods
this stuff made me just wana cuddle up all day in a blanket......some real o g


----------



## The Winner!!

ive always wondered, what does the og in og kush stand for? outdoor grown? original gangster? lol what is it all about


----------



## headymeds

original gangsta organic goodies ogers kush


----------



## thujone

The Winner!! said:


> ive always wondered, what does the og in og kush stand for? outdoor grown? original gangster? lol what is it all about



ocean grown, because of it's west coast origins.  lol, go back 1-2 pages in this thread and find my pic of what i thought was og kush too, but i later found out that it was hindu kush


----------



## XciteD

I currently have been graced with some Blueberry Train Wreck. one hit and my migraine disappeared! ill post some pics soon!


----------



## The Winner!!

Yea, we got quite alot of og kush here on vancouver island. never knew it ment ocean grown


----------



## GingaNinja420

Just local homegrown from here in ohio. It's called gunk and all the buds are super heady, and it's really not to leafy.

It's actually a cross strain, but I can't get into all of that here haha. What gets me about these buds is not just how funky it smells, but it tastes EXACTLY how it smells. It's ridiculous. A few rips of this shit and I'm on my ass in front of the tv for a few hours..


----------



## taboo

Best strains that are in current circulation on the west coast:

Goo
Razzle Dazzle
The Vortex


----------



## The Winner!!

Thoughts about time-warp anyone?


----------



## squidhead

The Winner!! said:


> Thoughts about time-warp anyone?



Yeah, I've been warped a very long time!!


----------



## The Winner!!

smoky dizzle da majizza


----------



## double ewe

The Winner!! said:


> Thoughts about time-warp anyone?



definitely enjoyed it. you know anything about the genetics?

wish i could get more, but the only place i can find it is my "it may be .9 or it may be .6" guy . . . although i'd def. let myself get burned if he still had the head-band.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Anyone have experience with blue streak ....? aka master kushx lowryder # 2 x blueberry


----------



## XperiencedMe2

Black-Widow..... best but i have smoked..... 
i packed  a bowl for my 5 friends.... 
they all stoners... they all coughed up a kidney... lol


----------



## drscience

shit looks tasty. ^


----------



## bballa9

I smoked 1.6 of Super Silver Haze yesterday out of a pipe with a friend in 25 minutes. That was pretty gnarly the high is great, one of my favorites.


----------



## The Winner!!

double ewe said:


> definitely enjoyed it. you know anything about the genetics?
> 
> wish i could get more, but the only place i can find it is my "it may be .9 or it may be .6" guy . . . although i'd def. let myself get burned if he still had the head-band.



I don't but someone my friend knows is currently growing time warp and keeps saying it's goinna be killer bud but I never even heard of it


----------



## WEEDS

Romulan 
Cotton Candy
Island Sweet Skunk
God Bud
White Russian 
Arjans Haze
Blueberry 
Black Widow
Ak47
BC Kush


----------



## shepj

I had some dank bud (and got some seeds off of it). 
it's White Widow x The Hog 

had some retardedly strong Jack Herer the other day, if I get more I'll share pics with you guys :-D


----------



## morphene

Casey Jones - TW x thai x ECSD
if the strongest arcata TW is a 7 this is a 8+ numbing


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

now thats a bud i wouldnt mind smoking. ^  real East coast sour  has jacked my . If grown but non noobs its amazing beyond.


----------



## drscience

lucky enough to come across some cinderella 99 today.

wowzers


----------



## illadelph41

Some Mazar Sharif Afghaan Hashish


----------



## The Winner!!

I really... Want to smoke that right now


----------



## shepj

I made hash from Sour Diesel.. it tasted like someone had a pepper grinder and was throwing it down my throat. It kicked in and I was retarded. lol.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

once upon a time in a dream i noticed hashish made from Sour'N'Sage if done swell would come out a blood red color as opposed to your average blond.


----------



## drscience

were you dreaming about sour deisel and headband sage by any chance? or just sage? ^


----------



## Chainer

Jack Herer, Granddaddy Purp, and Blueberry Kush.  I was surprised, this batch o' blueberry REALLY had a sweet aftertaste.  Mmmm.

Oh man, I gotta try that Black Widow from a few pics back.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

Sour N sage by THseeds is  

sour diesel X sage & a great unique blend at that. I love the sandal wood aroma & east coast sour underlines. Personally though i love all real east coast sour thats at least 20%+ thc.


----------



## ilovemusic5321

*a*

kb, purp kush, sour disel, reggie,crip


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Just tried homegrown autoflowering Blueryder aka blue streak, which has the genetics of master kushxbluebverryxsanta maria (lowryder AF strain)...... The ield is nice considering 69 days from seed is all it took.


----------



## Swift Serenity

anyone had pot of gold???


yummy not even half a g had me blazed


----------



## BestFriend

1-2 times a year a family member gets a certain special call.  Well, I am not smoking on, Romulan Kush.  Has anyone smoked this strain before?  Really amazingly retarded high. Hard to function, shit.

Taking Pics... Will post momentarily.


----------



## BestFriend

How long does it take for them to approve a photograph?


----------



## double ewe

Swift Serenity said:


> anyone had pot of gold???
> 
> 
> yummy not even half a g had me blazed



certainly have. remember it was good, but not a lot else about it.


----------



## Swift Serenity

nice. yea its a real head high i was dancing around and everything haha


----------



## BestFriend

*Romulan Kush*

This is one of the best Indica's I've ever smoked.  True mental retardation.  

Heavy Body and aroma with spicy flavor,  100% Indica,  Chronic pain killer.  Very good stuff. 

http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=romkush1.jpg

http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rxkdarksideofmoon.jpg

http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rxk2.jpg


----------



## Johnny blue

morphene said:


> Casey Jones - TW x thai x ECSD
> if the strongest arcata TW is a 7 this is a 8+ numbing



Wow! What a great looking nug. 

Reading this thread make me want to save seeds and grow again. If only...


----------



## harley89

morphene said:


> Casey Jones - TW x thai x ECSD
> if the strongest arcata TW is a 7 this is a 8+ numbing



Casey jones you better watch your back


----------



## stonerx

Hwwian blue cheese skunk!!!!! IS THE THING for me but SD mango kush green rino and sparkle tangerainEEEEEE dont know if i spelled that right


----------



## sunshine swimmer

got onto some northern lights last night, nice fat deal i was happy :D had a couple of bong hits and a spliff and i was set, really really nice. cant wait to finish work and go home to smoke some more! getting a specific strain or even being told the name of a strain is hard to come by in australia, so this is quite nice!


----------



## oblonsky

hey,

i'm new to the forum. i've looking for some assistance in identifying a strain of weed i smoked. i'm not interested in the exact strain really but i'd like to know which types of marijuanas produce this high. so i'd have some and immediately my mind would start racing and i experienced what felt like a slide show through my head. just image after image. and my thoughts were racing very quickly. what do you all think? thanks.


----------



## RegisteredStoneeer

oblonsky said:


> hey,
> 
> i'm new to the forum. i've looking for some assistance in identifying a strain of weed i smoked. i'm not interested in the exact strain really but i'd like to know which types of marijuanas produce this high. so i'd have some and immediately my mind would start racing and i experienced what felt like a slide show through my head. just image after image. and my thoughts were racing very quickly. what do you all think? thanks.




Hahaha Oblonsky we really can't say. If you have the ability to pick strains to smoke in order to search for this type of an effect, I say go for the strong sativa based strains!


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

*Weed that smells like cat piss!!  (Seattle area)*

So, I've read up a couple times about people getting weed that has a strong essence of cat pee.  I've read about what could possibly cause this, and while it isn't exactly a tell-tale sign of good weed, a lot of people speak of a "cat-piss" strain of weed that went around and people say it's damn good stuff.

Anyone in the Seattle area obtain any of this?  I don't know if it's the actual cat-piss strain, or if this weed just smells like it, but of all the weed I've ever smoked, none of it ever smelled like this, or nearly this strong!.  I drove home with a half oz in a plastic bag in my glovebox in a *CONVERTIBLE WITH THE TOP DOWN ON THE HIGHWAY AT ABOUT 60 MPH* and I could STILL smell the weed constantly...

My buddy is coming over soon to pick up his share, and we're going to sample it.  I'll report back how good it is.

The whole point of this thread is because I'm curious if anyone has experienced this "cat-pee-smelling" weed and what they thought!  Even better if you're from the Seattle area and smoked it recently, because there's a chance it's the same stuff.

Thanks!  And if this thread is inappropriate or in the wrong place, I apologize, please move/delete it.


----------



## papa

a good friend of mine grows  cat piss. he gave me some once. I thought it was okay. he grows it as his bastard strain. so evidently, its no big deal to him.

I'm in south texas


----------



## Self_Cultivated

Cyrptochronic-cutthelight, as my friend Katt Williams calls it


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Wel gentlemen whatever it is I have here is on the top 5 list for the best weed I've ever had.  Me and a buddy of mine (both with tolerance) split a bowl and just got completely blitzed.  We both agreed that this was some DANK ass shit.  So we chilled for like an hour and lit up another bowl.  I swear I am on another planet right now.  I can barely type.

I also feel extremely euphoric.  Just reeeeeaalllllllyyy happy to be here, ya know?

Wow.


----------



## J.Tweezy

One time my homie had some catpiss weed. It smelt a little funny and it was definitly sum bomb, not top 5, but still good. He said that the catpiss smell makes it so drug dogs can't pick it up. 

Idk if thats true thats just what i heard

Im from Nor~Cal


----------



## safety

Does it taste like cat piss when you smoke it?


----------



## Swift Serenity

picspicspicpsics

you has pics??? 


pics pics pics?


----------



## Kaneh Bosm

I have been around people smoking cat piss, it would have to be some bomb ass shit for me to get over that smell.  I do not see the appeal, a smoke session should be enticing for all the senses, an overall good experience.  I just don't get the logistics in smoking weed that smells like piss, tastes like ass, just so you can get blitzed when there are plenty of strains that are good in ALL  categories.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

East coast saw some amazing quality cat piss a half year back(i love how years blur into nights). Mad props to that grower though seriously knows what they doin. This stuff was mainly white & had a mad garlic zesty  arm pit/cat piss Funk to it man. Apparently the sheer amount of keif on the sample made it weigh a lot more then you'd guess. Shit seriously made connoisseur pants drip all over.  There is a clone only strain known as cat piss but that smell seems 2 be an expression in the cannabis gene pool so one cant say it what you have is the true strain or another strain exhibiting similar traits. Ill submit a pic pot or not whenever the hell i get around to it... Then again it HAS been 6+months of procrastinating haha.


----------



## shepj

generally speaking that smells is also related to ammonia.. and also generally speaking it is not good or is moldy.


----------



## Echo_419

I havn't had catpiss in a few years, would love to get my hands on some


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

*OG kush drama*



> Swollen... what do you have to say about this:
> "OG Kush, Bubba Kush and The West Coast Dog.
> "In late '93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in '95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him "this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro". The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of '96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to ****(mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late '96 **** sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That's where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It's like the Original only more sat in pheno type. **** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It's still around Orange county. **** sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it.
> Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog.
> Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush.
> Jerry's cubed version of Chem Dog is what I sell as White Mustang".





this seems kinda sketchy especially 





> In late '96 **** sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That's where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It's like the Original only more sat in pheno type. **** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It's still around Orange county.


 how does the same batch of seeds turn into two totally different tasting strains? Compaing the larry, SFV, tahoe etc. to each other one can see they're obviously not the same strain. Where did OG come from damn it! What's your take on the claims quoted above?


----------



## Mariposa

Frosty -

I'm helping out in CD right now due to some staff shifts.  I think this thread should be merged into the MEGA strain discussion thread.

I will ask someone "in the know" this week about the OG Kush question.  I've also heard conflicting things about its genetics.  The last small amount I had was definitely one of the top strains I've sampled.  It was perfectly cured, no thick stems, compact and fluffy at the same time, and a beautiful dark lime green.


----------



## JahRed24x

I am not one thats into names, for i usually just got by the smell and looks of the bud. But a little while ago i came across this stuff called "Green Crack" and it was some of the best bud i've smoked. It came from one of those dispensaries (in cali) and was in a little prescription looking bottle with the name on the label, so thats the only reason i knew the name of the strain. Has anyone else tried this "Green Crack"?


----------



## drscience

^green crack is fucking bomb. if you can get more, you should.

i loved it.

does OG in OG KUSH have anything to do with overgrow? or was it around prior to that website?


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Grand Daddy Purp
Trainwreck




tasty


----------



## crooked_letter

Anyone here heard of Garagely? Seems like a random name someone assigned to some unnamed strain but it was pretttty dank, not gonna lie. And the name comes from the movie Pineapple Express, go figure; everyone flipped over that movie.


----------



## LabRatNW

I've smoked a white rhino / alaskan thunderfuck hybrid. It was niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

crooked_letter said:


> Anyone here heard of Garagely? Seems like a random name someone assigned to some unnamed strain but it was pretttty dank, not gonna lie. And the name comes from the movie Pineapple Express, go figure; everyone flipped over that movie.



 My dude i hate it with a passion when stupid kids take someone else's strain*with name* and then rename it after something they've seen in  a movie as a marketing tactic which is known as "false advertising".  G-13 after American beauty is kinda  similar & ima sure we will see some  several variations of strains called pine apple express expressing a super wide range of pheno's & hybrid % variation.


----------



## DiscoRekkah.

*White rhino, sweet baby, big bud*

the other day, picked up 3 oz, one white rhino, one big bud and one sweet baby. the sweet baby is my fav, burns your nose when u smell it, has a really sick sour candy lemon smell, smoke tastes really nice, allround awesome bud. the big bud and white rhino are both still really good still tho.


----------



## kthxbi

dont know if this is the real name (doubt it) but last year my dealer had it for about a month, he called it stinky china. probably the strongest head high ive ever had with enough (but not too much) monging out. he got it for me one time after that about 2 months later and ive never had it since, but if i ever did, by a different name or not, i'd know. it had a really unforgettable flavour.

i had bubblegum too once, stuck a whole ben (16th oz) into one spliff with 2 friends. that had a real good body high and munchies like you wouldnt believe it but it wasn't worth the price.


----------



## Diacetyl-M

I have a question about strains...I'm trying to decide between kali mist and flo. My only concerns are the quality of the high and how they compare as far as motivation and clarity?  Potency is not necessarily what I'm looking for, but a high that is functional with no paranoia with a typically sativa feel. Can anyone tell me what flo is like? Is it cerebral and energetic like people say even though it's 40% indica?


----------



## Swift Serenity

http://i44.tinypic.com/14y0k7k.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/n3n1o4.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/muvmer.jpg

just picked it up and took some pics...


MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Chainer

^ I like the purp.  Looks pretty nice, I got some dank that looked like that pretty recently.  I think it may have been grand daddy purp, but it was a bit darker and more purple.

What's the strain name on that shit?


----------



## w33dsp34k

Right now I have just been smoking on some mids.
But next pickup, I think I'm gonna get some namedstrain.
I tihnk my trustful source has some strawberry caugh,
yum.


----------



## morphene

Sup frosty, how's it going?



FrostyMcFailure said:


> how does the same batch of seeds turn into two totally different tasting strains? Compaing the larry, SFV, tahoe etc. to each other one can see they're obviously not the same strain. Where did OG come from damn it! What's your take on the claims quoted above?



I'm sure you know there are a million stories about OGK so it's hard/impossible to say who is right, especially with "chemdog" never talking about it, but one thing I wanted to point out:

The tahoe, sfv, larry and fire cuts are 99% the same. This is no dis to you, as there have been so many fakes or other bullshit going around (it's gotten better in the last few years), but if you are seeing these as significantly different strains likely the ones that are off are mislabeled.  While everything else is up for debate I guarantee you if those cuts are turning out differently for you, you should try sourcing them again.

As far as that story, personally I think the breeding details are bullshit. I believe the story about OGK being the product of a selfed chemdawg, which became the tahoe cut. For a good while that was the only cut around. Then later the SFV cut moved around, which according to swerve was that tahoe "with some work done". They are so similar though (but not identical) that it's hard for me to believe there was a totally different male involved. I wouldn't be surprised to find out SFV was a S1 of the tahoe S1.

That story was written by a seed breeder, and I'm sure I don't need to tell you the long tradition of BS there is in that industry. If I was trying to work anything from the chem etc. lineage from seed I'd stick to rez's stuff. Not that other folks don't have the mom's but rezdog seems to be the most straightforward about what he does to seed the elites. Soma and greenhouse both are hard to trust imo.

what I think:

chemdawg = bagseed
tahoe ogk = chemdawg s1 (also tahoe = larry ?)
sfv ogk = tahoe ogk s1 or tahoe ogk x unknown (also fire = sfv)
abusive ogk = not either of those, who knows
??random named ogk?? = like 75% of these are the sfv cut, rest are crosses done by random people

So basically I don't think anyone, even those in  the know really know what's in OGK, as it's bagseed that got cloned and then hermied. And there isn't even any kush in it :D. Only exception may be whatever male helped produce the sfv cut if that really was a breeding project.

peace.


----------



## morphene

Oh, and for some bud porn:





Grand Daddy Purple x Hindu Kush


----------



## Swift Serenity

chainer3k said:


> ^ I like the purp.  Looks pretty nice, I got some dank that looked like that pretty recently.  I think it may have been grand daddy purp, but it was a bit darker and more purple.
> 
> What's the strain name on that shit?





yea its called purple indica. thats all i know. i think its a kush.


he is some strawberry kush i got from my dealer the other day.














and here is some white rhino. got it from my other dealer, he just called it rhino. maybe he didnt want to say white or there really is a plain rhino strain? idk but here is it


















i like the rhino the best


----------



## masteryoda213

PI is the shit, Green crack.... not so much, its looks great in a bag, and smells/taste nice, but the high is really lacking.

I tried posting this before but my internet crapped out:

yall realize the difference between different phenotypes of herb right?  Same exact parents can produce two plants that look/taste/smell ENTIRELY different.  The OG kush phenos are a good example of this.  For example, i have sour bubble x m. thunderfuck ive been running here for almost a year, the last run i did with it i had 3 seperate plants, all completely different looking/smelling/tasting.  2 of them looked alot like there Sour Bubble bx3 mom, and the other one looked alot like the dad.  If i woulda showed this to someone that didnt grow, they probably woulda thought for sure it was 3 entirely different strains....

just my 2 cents.


----------



## morphene

The thing about the ogk's though is they are clone only, there aren't any real ogk males out there. So at least if you buy my theory about the origins that makes ogk actually just a specific pheno of chemdawg. Which seems pretty plausible to me given their similarity. If you can believe swerve that was then taken and "worked" to make the sfv, so technically if it was bred that'd be a different strain not a different pheno. I don't know what the for sure real deal is, but of the major ogk cuts out there practically they are very very hard to tell apart if they are in fact different, except for the abusive cut which is easy to discriminate.


----------



## masteryoda213

morphene said:


> Sup frosty, how's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know there are a million stories about OGK so it's hard/impossible to say who is right, especially with "chemdog" never talking about it, but one thing I wanted to point out:
> 
> The tahoe, sfv, larry and fire cuts are 99% the same. This is no dis to you, as there have been so many fakes or other bullshit going around (it's gotten better in the last few years), but if you are seeing these as significantly different strains likely the ones that are off are mislabeled.  While everything else is up for debate I guarantee you if those cuts are turning out differently for you, you should try sourcing them again.
> 
> As far as that story, personally I think the breeding details are bullshit. I believe the story about OGK being the product of a selfed chemdawg, which became the tahoe cut. For a good while that was the only cut around. Then later the SFV cut moved around, which according to swerve was that tahoe "with some work done". They are so similar though (but not identical) that it's hard for me to believe there was a totally different male involved. I wouldn't be surprised to find out SFV was a S1 of the tahoe S1.
> 
> That story was written by a seed breeder, and I'm sure I don't need to tell you the long tradition of BS there is in that industry. If I was trying to work anything from the chem etc. lineage from seed I'd stick to rez's stuff. Not that other folks don't have the mom's but rezdog seems to be the most straightforward about what he does to seed the elites. Soma and greenhouse both are hard to trust imo.
> 
> what I think:
> 
> chemdawg = bagseed
> tahoe ogk = chemdawg s1 (also tahoe = larry ?)
> sfv ogk = tahoe ogk s1 or tahoe ogk x unknown (also fire = sfv)
> abusive ogk = not either of those, who knows
> ??random named ogk?? = like 75% of these are the sfv cut, rest are crosses done by random people
> 
> So basically I don't think anyone, even those in  the know really know what's in OGK, as it's bagseed that got cloned and then hermied. And there isn't even any kush in it :D. Only exception may be whatever male helped produce the sfv cut if that really was a breeding project.
> 
> peace.



I dont even know where to begin bro, i have a feeling you've come across these cuts from buying herb, and not from people that are growing it.  Heres some more info on your OG cuts, my friends out west tell me you can MOST DEFINETELY tell the difference in them:

here's some more info, from a friend that has grown them all...

-Tahoe= cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.

-Larry= The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from

-SFV= There are a million O.G cuts grown in the S.F.V, however the cut that goes by this name on these forums and in medical disp. came from forum member Swerve

-Ghost= This cut came from ORGNKID, ORGNKID had sold a O.G cut to a Overgrow forum member named "Ghost" who further distributed the cut.

-Tripple OG= This cut came from ORGNKID. This cut is A.K.A Triple X/XXX O.G Kush. Triple O.G was popularly sold to medical patients by the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Abusive= This cut was brought into the community by an overgrow member named "Abusive", believe it or not Abusive claimed to have got the cut through the rapper Snoop Dogg.

-SAC#2= Cut brought into the scene by forum member O.Gkushman, O.Gkushman got the cut from DJ Muggs.

-P.R OG A.K.A Private Reserve O.G= Another O.G cut that ORGNKID brought into the scene. The cut was sold to Med patients as Private Reserve O.G through the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Apothecary = O.G cut brought into the scene by the apothecary seed co's Brett. Brett got it from a high profile Medical MJ activist in L.A back in 1999

-Diablo= This = cut came from the R.D.C disp. In the San Fernando Valley

-Raskal's/Fire OG= Another cut sourced in the San Fernando Valley. Cut was bought for several thousand dollers from ******* ***** members by a friends of forum member OGraskal

-HA OG= Cut came from an commercial H.A room in Orange County, grown by the same crew that brought the Orange County Larry cut into the medical Disp.

-Poison OG=Cut came from O.Gkushman, he grew it from seed found in a pound of O.G back in ‘96

-SAC#1 & #3= #1 came from G-Thumb in the San Fernando Valley, #3 came from San Fernando Valley but is very popular in Santa Barbara and sometimes goes by the name “Purple O.G Kush”, the cut was brought into the scene by the owner of the now defunct Hortipharm in Santa Barbara

edit: also gotta remember, all these "clone" only strains originally were bagseed, or rather seed bought from a seedbank, in which case there could very well be multiple phenos.  After reading all these "og" phenos, i have a gut feeling a few of them are not accurate, its also well know swerve has bullshitted lots of his stories, or rather wasn't 100% truthful


----------



## masteryoda213

FrostyMcFailure said:


> this seems kinda sketchy especially  how does the same batch of seeds turn into two totally different tasting strains? Compaing the larry, SFV, tahoe etc. to each other one can see they're obviously not the same strain. Where did OG come from damn it! What's your take on the claims quoted above?



Where did you take that from?  If you got it from the original source, where i copied/pasted my OG info, you could have read further into the thread to find out the details.  I hate to admit it, but if u need anything weed related, go to either that site or the farm.  Those two sites have the biggest, knowledgable group of growers anywhere.

Im trying to take a break from my garden, so i've came to bluelight, i dont discriminate, i love all drugs.  MJ is my number 1 DOC though.  If i need info on heroin or lsd, i come to bluelight, but if i need credible info on mj, id go to ic


----------



## morphene

> I dont even know where to begin bro, i have a feeling you've come across these cuts from buying herb, and not from people that are growing it.




Heh. How many of those have you been in a room with? In any case, you're saying that if I had a bunch of tahoe, sfv, larry and fire clones running that you could walk into a room a easily sort them all as far as which one was which?

Do you see the issue with refuting someones personal experience by copy and pasting something from grasscity et al and what your bro in cali told you?

EDIT: As far as you telling him to go read the rest of the thread on icmag to find out the answer, you do realize that you can find at least three completely different stories about ogk lineage all copy and pasted everywhere, right? There's no definitive answer on this stuff as usual, the breeders involved don't agree on the stories and at least in swerve's case he doesn't even agree with himself year to year. FWIW.


----------



## masteryoda213

morphene said:


> Heh. How many of those have you been in a room with? In any case, you're saying that if I had a bunch of tahoe, sfv, larry and fire clones running that you could walk into a room a easily sort them all as far as which one was which?
> 
> Do you see the issue with refuting someones personal experience by copy and pasting something from grasscity et al and what your bro in cali told you?
> 
> EDIT: As far as you telling him to go read the rest of the thread on icmag to find out the answer, you do realize that you can find at least three completely different stories about ogk lineage all copy and pasted everywhere, right? There's no definitive answer on this stuff as usual, the breeders involved don't agree on the stories and at least in swerve's case he doesn't even agree with himself year to year. FWIW.



I've personally seen the tahoe, larry, sfv and abusive cuts in person.  If they were in veg, depending on the week you could probably tell them apart.  If they were in flower you could very easily tell them apart, no i couldnt personally id them, but i have friends that could.  I don't think you get it brosive.  

I've met Chem dog at a party last year, there was a pic in high times, you mighta seen it.  What are you qualifications? Do you even grow?
 IC isnt just a random stoner site too me... i have lots of real life friends there %)

edit: enough argueing, ive uploaded some pics of stuff ive personally grown, aswell as a close friends blueberry.... just gotta wait for them to get approved, then ill post.  One demostrates perfectly the two different phenos can look very different theory....


----------



## morphene

> What are you qualifications? Do you even grow?[...]I've met Chem dog at a party last year, there was a pic in high times, you mighta seen it.



_[snip]_ I don't read HT - have a link? 

I am sure you are a great grower and have a lot of knowledge, but don't you think you're talking a lot of shit for someone who first got clones and a 600w light last year? It seems like you haven't run any of them but jumped out the gate telling me I'd only seen them dried. /shrug



> One demostrates perfectly the two different phenos can look very different theory



Of course they can. They do. The issue here is, which ogk DAD are these seeds making all the different phenos coming from? We agree there isn't one right? And even if you did have a male and a female, since when do you get a dozen or two dozen different phenos from one pair? Let alone that many keeper phenos? While there is obviously some variation in whats out there, it's an order of magnitude less than the number of names being thrown about. Some are likely legit phenos in one way or another, some are definitely crosses admitted or not, but a damn lot of them are simply the same stuff renamed. It happens all the time in the med scene with clones and finished product. Marketing and people just wanting to feel special.

Anyway, just a couple examples of quotes on the subject. Since you don't want to believe me, maybe you'll believe some names?



			
				SWERVE said:
			
		

> yeah that larry is the one sourced from my guy in the oc. extremly similar in growth to the tahoe cut... irely similar...





			
				REZDOG said:
			
		

> what's now being called the "fire" cut,as well. "Original","tahoe","fire",and"sfv" OGKs are all a c-hair away from each other



Take those for what you will. You can pm swerve on weedtracker or rez on ic and see if they want to take those back or elaborate.


----------



## deaf eye

alien


----------



## socalrollin

you mean martian?

its a newer strain going around socal, tastes like og kinda.

to be honest im getting sick of all the kush going around. there has to be strains of the same quality with different taste and smell. it all seems so diluted compared to say five years ago. i blame the over cloning of mother plants and so on...


----------



## a-dub

been gettin some bubba up in idaho that has been much danker than just about anything else i come across. 

ready to go back to cali!


----------



## drscience

willy jack orange and purple.

pretty sticky.

and socalrollin, i completely agree when you say you are sick of all the kush.  its a little much.


----------



## leiphos

Has anybody heard of a strain known as "Red Fox" that is in NYC this summer? I can't seem to find any information on it, but my delivery service suddenly has it (along with Sour D, Blueberry, Purple Kush and some others)


----------



## Full Effect

leiphos said:


> Has anybody heard of a strain known as "Red Fox" that is in NYC this summer? I can't seem to find any information on it, but my delivery service suddenly has it (along with Sour D, Blueberry, Purple Kush and some others)



Must be some strain a breeder has done off his own plants, defo not a mainstream strain, but there are loads like that, usually there pretty good try and find it's parantage out sounds lke a rare hybrid.


----------



## tylerwashere

ha, gotta love that Sour D. never heard of Red Fox either. Effect is probably right about it being a private strain this dude made himself, people do it all the time. try it out i'd say, grab a small sack or somethin. hows it lookin?


----------



## leiphos

Thanks guys. I bet you're right. I ended up trying it out last night, and it gives this strong, yet mellow-ish high at first, which lasts quite a while and then fades into lethargy. I'd put my money on it being an indica hybrid.


----------



## rbe10741

aaa


----------



## tylerwashere

leiphos said:


> Thanks guys. I bet you're right. I ended up trying it out last night, and it gives this strong, yet mellow-ish high at first, which lasts quite a while and then fades into lethargy. I'd put my money on it being an indica hybrid.



thats my fav. kind of high
good find


----------



## panic in paradise

ive been smoking SourD lately -_mmj_-, it has a very distinctive 'high' seems like strong marinol; _clarity and spaciousness then sleep_, and smell/taste  . but not many anti-inflammatory pain relieving properties, not for me anyway. _save it for along with the heavy edibles...? hehe_

before that it was a (BlueBerry x Hawaiian Snow) that was nice, not very impressive looking but had a bright sharp green smell that retained its characteristics even while burning, and hours later, but was an excellent analgesic, with a hardly noticeable comedown, which i like *-* excellent.

Jack Herer though +++, love it, i want to try the Jack Horror soon.


----------



## skahead17

juicy fruit has become quite popular near me. and kushes yes...


----------



## Zzyzx

smoking some  '' M39 Royal'' right now

beautiful weed, nice smell, and pretty potent!  will try to take a good pic this weekend


----------



## tylerwashere

pic i found of some m39


----------



## drscience

could you enlarge that pic? ive got some too and want to compare lol


----------



## |3UPE

uhh i dont got a pic but i got super skunk right now. decent


----------



## |3UPE

now that chemdawg shits back too


----------



## tylerwashere

chemdog's where it's at!


----------



## Verybuffed

Are there limits as to how much you are allowed to buy from a dispensary? 

We don't have them in Australia so I don't know much about them.


----------



## morphene

The laws differ state to state in the US, but legally I'm pretty sure it would just be the law's possession limit. That's 8 ozs in California, though some counties have higher limits. Practically many dispensaries set lower limits, at a couple of ounces or less in one visit to avoid making it look like they are supplying street dealers (which they don't because it's waay too expensive to resell for the most part).


----------



## The Winner!!

I came across something called aparently "bubba kush" I doubted it when I first got it, got a few ounces and my friend told me it was bubba kush, I just expected it to be regular good weed but this man, I busted up some weed for joints and SO MUCH of it was crystal, I was really surprised. Something else I had recently I don't know the name of but it was from my friends mom and the tiniest little piece of bud reaked so strongly and it gave me the perfect high for my standards, makes it feel like your floating in the clouds and your ears are plugged and strong mental high, it made my brother stagger, he took 2 tokes, he doesn't usually smoke weed


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Goodest nugget I've had all week would have to be Strawberry Jedi from the Medical Dispenary 44% THC yeaah!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The best weed I've had this year was Grape Ape.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

BLUE DREAM the dankyest.


----------



## failedprjkt

I'm a huge fan of homegrown BC bud, mostly because it's dece and it's everywhere here. But if I'm in the mood for a treat some God Bud, purple kush or maui wowi is my strand of choice.


----------



## Ason Unique

failedprjkt said:


> I'm a huge fan of homegrown BC bud, mostly because it's dece and it's everywhere here. But if I'm in the mood for a treat some God Bud, purple kush or maui wowi is my strand of choice.



Ain't that beasters also? I hear that when it gets shipped down to the US in bricks its dekiefed and shit.

I think I smoked beasters (probably not BC, but it was weed that looked good, but had a middy high) once, I payed like 45 dollars for like 4-5 grams, it had orangish hairs, was a big ass bud. High wasn't that much better than mids though, but it was well grown/dried. Not worth the extra cash.


----------



## leiphos

I've posted here before, but let me re-state some things. I'm from New York City and I use a high-end delivery service for my marijuana purchases. Today they offered a strain called "Head Banger". They have been known in the past to grow their own hybrids, but they also sell regualr strains (think Sour D., Granddaddy Purple, Purple Kush, Orange Crush, etc.). So I bought an eighth of "Head Banger" because they said it was in limited quantity; my assumption, based on the name, was that it's a sativa. However, my Google searches yielded little information to qualify this. Therefore, I have turned to you guys. Has anyone heard of this strain? Thank you in advance.


----------



## tylerwashere

rollinrollinrollin said:


> BLUE DREAM the dankyest.



I had some blue dream myself from out your way (cali). It was sooo fuckin good, probably one of the best strains i've smoked this whole year.

**edit** 500th post


----------



## meepless

is it just me or with white rhino, it causes nausea more often then other strains of weed?


----------



## double ewe

leiphos said:


> I've posted here before, but let me re-state some things. I'm from New York City and I use a high-end delivery service for my marijuana purchases. Today they offered a strain called "Head Banger". They have been known in the past to grow their own hybrids, but they also sell regualr strains (think Sour D., Granddaddy Purple, Purple Kush, Orange Crush, etc.). So I bought an eighth of "Head Banger" because they said it was in limited quantity; my assumption, based on the name, was that it's a sativa. However, my Google searches yielded little information to qualify this. Therefore, I have turned to you guys. Has anyone heard of this strain? Thank you in advance.



i got some "headbang kush" recently from a guy who gets named strains in my area. but i think it's just a mis-nomer for "headband kush" which has been mentioned on here a few times as well (so-called b/c it makes you feel like you're "wearing a headband"). the appearance and high fit, so you may be dealing with the same thing.

one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Zzyzx

Just got some new buds,   PPP (pure power plant)   

They look good, smell good, and damn I was so high last night hehe   Very pleasant buzz


----------



## double ewe

was told the strain i got was grape ape by the dealer, but no purple to be seen. still feels sativa, stinks fruity and is awesome though.


----------



## Vader

Round here Arjan's hazes are popular, the high is fantastic, energising and stimulating and hilarious. The strawberry haze has a great flavour as well, and the ultra haze kicks my arse, makes me feel like a nipper again


----------



## 818_Baller

Blue Dream is one of my favorite strains, I also used to smoke tons of Bubba Kush when I started smoking so whenever I smoke it it's like reliving good times. Anyone else ever get this feeling?


----------



## Zzyzx

Just got some strawberry tonight, taste is good but i'm not incredibly satisfied with the high. Kinda mellow, but we had good fun and discussion while high on it. 

Was my lucky night, met with a guy who will make me a sample pack of no less than 10 different strains. I'll make sure to report about them all and post pics if possible


----------



## Zzyzx

Tonight I got some nice buds! 2002 High Times cannabis cub winner:  The Hog

Smoke was almost tasteless but made me cough a little bit. Pleasant smell and ok appearance.  Very nice high so far!

Sorry for the bad pic, will get a new camera soon


----------



## Mr Sosa

anyone had pot of gold, whats it saying?


----------



## !_MDMA_!

why are people so caught up with strains? 90% you're being spoon-fed bs


----------



## double ewe

Mr Sosa said:


> anyone had pot of gold, whats it saying?



had it last year. seems a lot like the rest of the cali bud that got mailed east . . good quality and strength, just nothing terribly remarkable.



!_MDMA_! said:


> why are people so caught up with strains? 90% you're being spoon-fed bs



there are at least 7000 posts that have discussed this topic. some people have reliable information about genetics, some people don't. YMMV.


----------



## The Winner!!

Anyone heard anything about oracle bud?


----------



## Feels

been smoking this fuckin' medical white widow. shit is unreal, the high lasts so long and you get so damn stoned.


----------



## greengun

i didnt bother reading through all of this
but,
*OG kush*. favorite, by far. so ridiculously decent.
ill be basking in some in an hour or so actually.. :D
what do you guys think about OG?


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Headband (the real strain) With Jack Herara together.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

OG kush is pretty bomb it's the same to me as Sweet Kush or any other kush wait probably a little better


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Zzyzx said:


> Tonight I got some nice buds! 2002 High Times cannabis cub winner:  The Hog
> 
> Smoke was almost tasteless but made me cough a little bit. Pleasant smell and ok appearance.  Very nice high so far!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, will get a new camera soon



Dog, that looks gross.


----------



## greengun

yeah, any kush is pretty much delicious. aha


----------



## greengun

what about "Green Crack" ? I saw some of that the other day, my dealer had his own personal baggy, but i dont know too much about it, besides that it's creme and its fucking expensive. aha.
anyone know anyone about this?


----------



## scottd420

thujone said:


> i've had some nug recently sold as kush and i really need to find out for sure what strain it is, because the high is truly special, even compared to other dank.  here's what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've done a little snooping and it seems to match the image/qualities of *OG Kush*, so i really need someone who's smoked that to verify this for me: first of all, this nug smells potent with a lemony, grassy scent.  the high is incredible.  the indica portion of it imparts a defining, narcotic calm while the sativa colours outside the lines a bit with a passionate creative buzz, imparting a faint tinge of paranoia to seemingly signify the wild nature of this bud.  finally, the nug leaves no feelings of being burnt out.  even after smoking ourselves retarded, everyone remarked that they felt refreshed upon waking up the other day instead of groggy and burnt like we would have off any other nug.
> 
> thanks for any help



Thujone bro, I'm from Halifax. I've got to sample some bud that matches perfectly to the description and picture. The stuff was cured perfectly but had a little bit of a spicy scent which reminded me of AK-47, I was told it was 'Russian Kush', which I'm not familiar with, but it seemed to me like it could have been a cross between AK and the original, Hindu Kush. I only had one little batch so I didn't get to see any big buds, but it was the best smoke I've found in this place in a whiiiiiile.


----------



## thujone

yeh, i got mine from someone who knows the grower so it's probably as close to the truth as whatever was written on the bag of seeds.  OG Kush is an americanized hybrid from the chemdawg lineage and I've never had that so I can't compare but I know Hindu Kush (HK) is pure indica so that definitely rules that one out and Russian Kush (RK) is I believe a cross between AK-47 and HK but that would probably be loaded up the ass with trichomes and cause some couchlock unless my connect got the name wrong and it's really a rare pheno of RK in which the indica takes a backseat to the sativa influence. 

in either case, it's really good.  i haven't had bud in a while but recently got ahold of some good east coast outdoor and it's definitely leagues above the standard toronto hydro grown by some vietnamese in his kitchen running some flickering fluoros off juice stolen from his neighbour.  i gotta say the asians have the mdma biz on lock but they should leave the finesse of herbology to the coastal greenthumbs.

gotta love how everyone is down to blaze out here :D


----------



## drscience

Tom Hills Deep Chunk

omgwow




thujone said:


> toronto hydro grown by some vietnamese in his kitchen running some flickering fluoros off juice stolen from his neighbour.  i gotta say the asians have the mdma biz on lock but they should leave the finesse of herbology to the coastal greenthumbs.



i could not agree more. nammer bud sucks. bu


----------



## WTM Elevated

Recently: 
Purple Erkle
Super Silver Haze

Previously:
L.A. Confidential
Silver Haze
Hog's Breath
Purple Widow
Afghooey
Purple Afghan
Cheese
Bubblegum
Purple Kush
Romulan
Sour Diesel
O.G. Kush
AK-47
Blueberry
Trainwreck
Maui Waui
White Widow
Black Widow
Carolina Love (cross-strain a buddy of mine grew, don't remember the genetics though)
"Something" Widow (wasn't white widow or black widow, i heard the grower drop the name and didn't hear the first part, didn't really care though for 250 a zip)

That's about it for the strains I knew the names for. Most of them came from a grower I knew, the rest were were from an enthusiast.


----------



## Nagelfar

Could anyone inform me, PM or such, of purposely "bamer" or "rag-weed" strains... maybe the ugliest, lowest THC yield strains possible. That look horrendous, smell bad, etc. are there such strains? They probably have no name, but I'm sure somewhere out there has the worst, most stunted, variant of the cannabis plant there is, a low stock, genetic wayside kicked type plant.... I'd like a picture of "bad weed" marijuana that is just the worst; without simply being brown and dried out or "vape" weed. That is fresh born but horrible looking. I am quite interested if anyone can present me such.


----------



## esrever

*Arora/aurora?*

Anyone heard of this weed?  
I'm not quite sure of the spelling,  but apparently it's good.
So opinions?


----------



## drscience

All strains of weed are good when grown properly. It all depends on the one cultivating. 

But yeah Aurora B or Aurora Indica are relatively new strains, so i doubt anyone will be able to telll you anything.


----------



## Nagelfar

drscience said:


> All strains of weed are good when grown properly. It all depends on the one cultivating.
> ....



Well, maybe look like healthy "plants", but that have no active content.... from what I understand there is male & female cannabis plants, correct? And one is active? Well is there a strain that is inactive of the sex that normally yields THC, but has no fibers ("hairs") or buds which would yield. Somewhat like seedless grapes... or is this simply what hemp is? There should/would out-there somewhere be the minimum yield technically marijuana yielding plant strain out there in existence, if there hasn't been genocide on the poor yielding ones, that is, which I can see being likely heh.


----------



## thujone

time for a story :D  

i recently came down off some crazy sativa inspiration called sweet island skunk and it didn't smell much like skunk but it WAS sweet.  made for bad joint weed even when bone-dry but i'll forgive that flaw on the grounds that it was -epic- herb.  loved it loved it loved it.  it actually compares more to cocaine than to weed because it was so fucking euphoric in the head that it was literally on par with snorting up a line.

now i'm on the comeup with an east coast exclusive known as artoo/R2.  i forget the genetics, i'll get back to you on that, but it was bred to thrive outdoors.  i can't remember the last time i had herb that reaked so hard THROUGH the bag that it stung my nose but jesus this thing is like a stinkbomb!  i can't even begin to imagine how far off this stuff would reak when it was flowering.  smells like some freaky cat piss; so sticky i had to stop halfway through breaking up a nug to wipe my fingers off with iso and surprisingly (because it's even stickier than the island skunk) it burns wicked in a joint.  can hear the sizzling of resin constantly as it burns the whole J through.  had to put the joint down halfway because it was just too much.  effects were already kicking in hard when i barely just had the J lit up.

if i had to compare the two to lovers, i'd say the island skunk is like that piece of girl next door who is always aglow and always able to make you feel good inside... and the artoo is like the serious-lookin girl you meet at the gym who jumps your bones in the showers and uses sex as a means to destroy men


----------



## drscience

Nagelfar said:


> Well, maybe look like healthy "plants", but that have no active content.... from what I understand there is male & female cannabis plants, correct? And one is active? Well is there a strain that is inactive of the sex that normally yields THC, but has no fibers ("hairs") or buds which would yield. Somewhat like seedless grapes... or is this simply what hemp is? There should/would out-there somewhere be the minimum yield technically marijuana yielding plant strain out there in existence, if there hasn't been genocide on the poor yielding ones, that is, which I can see being likely heh.



most strains are technically active male and female. THC grows on both sexes, sometimes males are more potent believe it or not.

i was trying to point out, when saying all strains are good when cultivated properly, quality weed isnt a strain dependant thing, because noone regrows the shit weed, lol. im having trouble articulating, ill come back later.


----------



## Revenant

Sweet Buddha
G13
Christmas Tree
Strawberry Cough
Baby Phat (or something like that)

and I think soon my guy said something about getting purp or something .. im not sure.


----------



## FreedomOfTheMind

DNA GENETICS AND RESERVA PRIVADA STRAINS- but currently OG Kush, C13 Haze, and Chiesel.


----------



## arthunter888

My favorite strains (with reasons) are:

Sensi Star: strong indica/body high, BUT also smooth/clear in the head, very euphoric.
Swiss Bliss: very euphoric, easy on the lungs (smoke feels non-existent)
Trainwreck x Afghan Kush: euphoric, gave a strong feeling I was spinning (in a good way)
Sour Diesel: very psychedelic, glowing body high

In general I prefer strains that produce smooth highs that don't make your head feel cloudy: body cloud is good but there's something about head fog that makes me sleepy and uninterested in doing anything.


----------



## zm177e2

A couple strains I've been smoking

Purple Kush:  extremely heavy indica high (almost all amber trichs)... couchlock, gets me a lil paranoid, gives me anxiety and makes me giggly and stupid

Blueberry:  A lighter high (trichs on the clearer side)  I can function when I smoke this and it doesnt have the nasty sides I get from the purple kush.

The highs really dont reflect the strains... it all boils down to how long the grower flowered it.  The more amber trichs, the heavier the high, the whiter the trichs, the lighter the high.  I tend to prefer sativas or indicas that were flowered for a shorter amount of time

Some Bud Pron:


----------



## cloud_nine

^ nice looking dank you got going there...

Some of my favorite strains had to be purple candy kush, northern cali master kush, bubba kush, blue dream, diablo og, gods gift and some danky jack herer i just smoked yesterday


----------



## muie

*The cannabis* that I know 100% the exact strain of have been: (btw, all of these were 'Premium' which is the highest quality you can get and all were Organic as well)

1. Jack Herer
2. Sage n Sour
3. Nebula
4. Purple Kush
5. Bubba Kush
6. White Widow

My favorite of these strains have been the sativas. The strongest sativa that I've had so far was Sage n Sour which is my favorite so far. Jack Herer comes close but Sage n Sour is much stronger and better, in its description it says its the 'home run of sativas'. 


*The hash* that I've had (imported and domestic) have been which I've know the strain 100% include:

1. Indian Charas
2. Afghani Gold
3. Pakistani Gold Seal
4. Nepalese 
5. Mazar I Sharif
6. Jamaican Gum
7. Heavenly Hash
8. Collie Gum
9. Maui Wowie Bubble
10. Sensi Star Pollen
11. Purple Kush Bubble Hash
12. Early Sativa Bubble Hash

My favorite hash I'd say is Mazar I Shariff followed by Nepalese or Indian. The strongest however would have to be the Afghani. The Nepalese is similar to the Indian but the taste is amazing for the Nepalese where the Charas is harsher. The Mazar I Shariff is basically like a light narcotic stone, very pleasant and not as overpowering as the Afghani.


----------



## Jibult

Nagelfar said:


> Well, maybe look like healthy "plants", but that have no active content.... from what I understand there is male & female cannabis plants, correct? And one is active? Well is there a strain that is inactive of the sex that normally yields THC, but has no fibers ("hairs") or buds which would yield. Somewhat like seedless grapes... or is this simply what hemp is? There should/would out-there somewhere be the minimum yield technically marijuana yielding plant strain out there in existence, if there hasn't been genocide on the poor yielding ones, that is, which I can see being likely heh.




if you want marijuana to grow but yield little-to-no THC then you need to find yourself a hemp farm.

[edit: yes, that simply is hemp you're describing.]


----------



## indicameds

female seed bank: pure AK in flowering right now.

LUI from legend seeds: strong couch lock, extreme munchies and a blood shot eye strain. Flowers fast(atleast the pheno I kept)

LA confidential: I didnt personal grow it but a close friend did. It is a powerful high, uplifting and motivational.

These are strains im currently growing and have smoked before. I am on a break from everything right now. And herb is the only thing I plan on coming back to. The LA confidential was gifted to me in clone form. And im looking forward to it once my sobriety period is over. And the pure AK from femseeds is on 47 days flowering and got a few more left. The LUI is a strain i keep around for the weight..


----------



## Outta Pocket

greengun said:


> what about "Green Crack" ? I saw some of that the other day, my dealer had his own personal baggy, but i dont know too much about it, besides that it's creme and its fucking expensive. aha.
> anyone know anyone about this?



Here's some recent pics:










I've heard it's some old skunk #1 x unknown indica.  It has a kushy taste, very stoning.


----------



## b4rd

recently, the good stuff been coming in is Purple Trainwreck, and Mango Kush. Both have WONDERFUL smells! Keep TokiN!


----------



## Jose Jones

drscience said:


> most strains are technically active male and female. THC grows on both sexes, sometimes males are more potent believe it or not.
> 
> i was trying to point out, when saying all strains are good when cultivated properly, quality weed isnt a strain dependant thing, because noone regrows the shit weed, lol. im having trouble articulating, ill come back later.



true to a degree but there are definitely some strains that are relative underachievers in certain areas including potency even when grown properly.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Has anyone tried Morning Glory from Barney's (won the cannabis cup in 2002)? Is this strain which won the cup so long ago likely to be almost as good as the most recent strain to win the cup?


----------



## askaboutme

zm177e2 said:


> *NSFW*:



i just got some crazy shit like this but even more purple.
the weed itself isnt green, it just has green hints.

in teh 6 years i've been smoking i never have seen anything like this.
could anyone point me to some EXTREMELY purple strains so i can compare?

it was sold to me as 'strawberry diesel'. i dont have a nice camera other than my phone or i would show it off.
it looks almost exactly like this:


----------



## Ghostlychob

This makes me want to go to california so i can just look at all the different strands and compare the smells and feels or them.....6 months till i b 18. only kb's ive had were Northern Lights. Silverhaze, and some good homegrown..but that wasnt kb.


----------



## Blowmonkey

askaboutme said:


> could anyone point me to some EXTREMELY purple strains so i can compare?



That looks like some outdoor purps. Purple strains get almost black-purple when grown outside. 

Here's some Blueberry to compare. First one is from inside (not manicured), second from outside.


----------



## askaboutme

Blowmonkey said:


> That looks like some outdoor purps. Purple strains get almost black-purple when grown outside.



yea it is almost black purple and looks more like the second picture
this shit tastes damn good though


----------



## JayBlack

Lemon-G, Ice  Cream Kush, Black Widow, Mango Kush, Flammer and Diesel <---(Strongest KB i've ever smoked)


----------



## mochilab

NYC Sour Diesel
Hog (awesome!)
Sudha


----------



## Solipsis

Probably the worst shit I ever tasted was outside grown extremely purple buds, I think just called purple haze - it was terrible.

Though other (less) purple strains I've come across were quite good so I'm not generalizing to say I don't like it. Blue Widow and Blue Cheese are pretty nice - okay more than nice!!.

I live in Holland so tasting left and right is easy. But one of my dear friends is a real growing enthousiast and he has contacts that do it for pure taste and great buds not money or anything. He has hooked me up with incredible stuff, I'm so happy that these cannabis cup winners are within reach :D


----------



## DoseYouAll

What a great spot for me to pick up and BUMP this.

Purple purple purple don't even get me started Solipsis 

In northern california you would think that we have a super discriminating bunch of potsmokers. But the truth is that 95% of the market goes on looks and name. Purple weed still sells all day long and gets you cash for pounds at the clubs. Meanwhile I got the best weed I ever grew in my life including pure kush, romulan, chemdog  and it's not purple and I am losing my house now because the market is so fucked. 

The best buds around right now are Neville's  Haze. . . It takes 12 to 15 WEEKS of flowering to grow these out right. And nobody at all this side of amsterdam has heard of Neville's Haze but among growers it is known to be the most trippy and powerful smoke available commercially in seed form. You would think a sativa is all in the head but this one is like a full body energizing massage. Very physical but totally UP and very visual + psychedelic. 

I am doing my best to get this weed to the masses because it could literally transform the weed scene when it comes to kush and purple weed which have absolutely no character or trippyness. Those are 100% medicine for dying people and insomniacs. You want to get fucked up, you get some haze. 

In short the Haze was created by surfers near santa cruz in the late 60s and early 70s from the best colombian, mexican, thai and indian weed. At that time of $40 ounces it would sell for up to 500 per ounce !! High Times magazine was totally stalking the Haze Brothers for a while because their pot was and still is legendary and blows away everything else!

Pictures of plants rrom the same breeder, "Mr. Nice seeds" one of the most well known and consistent. The ONLY source for reliable and true haze from the most original stock. You guys on the east coast call this the church and piff. I call it medicine for my brain.


----------



## clamjuice

Indeed it is true that people will buy into the colour purple. A friend of mine has kush and purple kush. He says they are pretty much the same, but sells the purple one for more because he can and people ask for it over the other.

As for the area im in the market seems to be saturated with kush and people are just plain getting ripped off with the prices they pay. Dealers and morons who dont know anything hear "kush" and they jack the price up. Im not saying its not good stuff,  but i cant say its worth paying 50% more for. Kind of frustrates me, cause all the customers want the kush so there isnt anything else going around. 

If whoever is supplying this area took the time to grow some other good strains with care people would see there are a ton of amazing strains out there above and beyond 'kush'.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

It's a similar phenomenon to brand loyalty. People can be very dumb when it comes to marketing ploys. 

Would you guys say that strains coming in 1st/2nd place in the High times cannabis cup are likely to be good?These cannabis cups seem quite unscientific. Also, how can the large, reputable seed banks quote the percentage of THC & CBD to such a high degree of accuracy? Do they actually send samples off for GC/MS analysis? Or is it BS? Is the % e.g. 18.9% the % by mass or just the % of total cannabinoids?


----------



## riddla420

Wow ,I am really old school ,as I have not heard of most of these newer strains most of you are referring to. I have not smoked anything for 4 years now ,but I was a Guerrilla farmer for many years !!!  I was amongst the earliest buyers of Metal Halide Lights ,and a student of Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal. My best year was the summer of 1990 on Long Island. I managed to Harvest and Sell over 40 lbs. of Early Pearl .The summer of 1992 would have been better ,if not for tragedy and Thievery !!!!   Half of my crop was Mowed by a property owner , and another 2/3 was Robbed. it would have been a 80- 100 Lb crop !!!! I was lucky enough to have a  connection to the seed bank in Amsterdam.I do remember the first crops of the Haze that I ever smoked ,around 1995 ,I believe.


----------



## riddla420

I know that the modern Krypto strains of today are much ,more potent than what I used to smoke. I do ,however remeber some amazing ,exotic strains from the 80's that were Mind numbing. We used to get the most Amazing Thai weed for a few years in New York. We called it Chocolate Tasty !  I always Doubted that it could actually be real authentic Thai ,until one day ,I was sifting through a 1/4 lb ,looking for the choicest buds to keep ,when I picked out something that Blew my mind , at first ,I thought it was a bud ,but then I realized it was a crumpled , Green stained ,compressed soft pack of Cigarettes .Upon unfolding and looking closely ,they were called "Liberation Smokes" and it said on the bottom "Product of the Peoples republic of Kampuchia aka(Cambodia) !!!!!   I realized that it was true far east exotic bud we had been getting the whole time !!!!!!!  and it was $100 a Quarter oz. even back in 84'  !!!!!!!


----------



## squidhead

Yeah, as a toker for 40 yrs, I was always saying that the smoke we bought in the early/mid 70s was the best. Michoacan, Oaxacan, Santa Marta Red Bud, Thai Sticks & VERY rarely, Panama Red.
I thought that these new strains was a bunch of hype. Man, was I WRONG [& I'll be the 1st to admit it]!! Some of the weed grown nowadays only takes me 2 good bong hits & I'm blasted for hours!!
Excellent job on the new types of smoke. Some of my favorites is that Super Silver Haze, the White Widow x Blueberry [WW x BB] & the BR_1947 [Blue Rhino x AK-47]...from a good pal who writes for Skunk Magazine -- Rolan Terroy [or REv].
Took awhile getting used to the prices, but I'm fortunate to know 3 different growers who keep me comped...even though I've got about a QP of different flavors that should take me into my 60s easily!!


----------



## Roose

^^ Super Silver Haze is some delicious stuff.

I'm young so I was never able to smoke some of the old school strains but a question to all you old stoners, do you feel like the quality of weed has gone up or down since the 70s?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Are the high times C. Cup winners usually superior to most types of weed? Does this competition mean anything?


----------



## riddla420

For me ,honestly ,it is way ,way too strong now.I am not sure if it is the potency ,or my advanced age ,but I cannot tolerate Bud any longer .It makes me super schitzo- paranoid ,the last couple times I even took like 2 tokes . I may have ruined my brain for cannibus with my Opiate addiction. I wish I had never quit ,because ,for me ,it was all downhill from there!!!!


----------



## riddla420

This may bring back memories to some old timers.In 1981 In Boca Raton Florida I can remember a  few times when Drug Boats ,full of Cannibus from Columbia ,were chased by the DEA ,and started dumping Bales of weed  in the ocean right off the coast .Well ,word got out ,and every stoner in boca ran down to the beaches to get their free weed !!!  it was amazing Kids ,adults ,women ,even Old people were in the water ,and picking the weed off the beach !!!!!!   people used hats ,shirts ,frisbee's ,anything to hold their free ,salty ,super low grade pot !!!! This happened a few times while I lived in Florida ,and after I moved to long Island in late 81' My best friend Actually found a complete 40 kilo Bail !!! floating.  He managed to hide it in the Sea grape bushes ,and get it home without getting busted. It was selling for about $15 an OZ  in Fl.   so My friend Brought a huge bag to New york ,and we sold it for $40 an Oz up there !!!!  He broke the Bail apart ,then spread it out on window screens and rinsed as much salt off it as he could.  then sun dried it . It smelled terrible ,and tasted pretty bad ,but it did get you high !!!  He stayed with me all summer and we lived off the bud !!!!!  selling it and giving lots away and trading it too !!!! He actually Brought 5 lbs with him  on the plane ,in his carry on bag with just a few T-shirts and magazines covering it !!!!! .Ahh    ,the good ole' days before 9/11 .You could bring almost anything on a plane !!!


----------



## squidhead

Roose said:


> ^^ Super Silver Haze is some delicious stuff.
> 
> I'm young so I was never able to smoke some of the old school strains but a question to all you old stoners, do you feel like the quality of weed has gone up or down since the 70s?



By all means, the weed nowadays is much more potent than the weed of the 70s. I was always a die-hard old-schooler & when I met these growers who comp me, their weed is 2 bong-hits & I'm blasted for hours.
I would definitely have to say that the 'new weed' is more potent, lasts longer & there are much more varieties. Mucho props to all you growers who've taken weed to much higher levels!!


----------



## Jibult

Artificial Emotion said:


> Are the high times C. Cup winners usually superior to most types of weed? Does this competition mean anything?



They're normally at the top of the ladder, yeah... but when it comes to the Cup winners it normally boils down to how well the bud was grown and cured, not the particular strain. At least that's what *I* think ends up making the most difference in that contest. They've all got access to the same seed banks and suppliers so it's not like someone's over there sitting on a super potent kind of pot (it's possible, but I doubt it). It seems to me like it'd be more of a competition of growing techniques' end results than anything else over in Amsterdam.

So yeah, it means the winners are "gourmet growers" in a sense.


----------



## squidhead

squidhead said:


> By all means, the weed nowadays is much more potent than the weed of the 70s. I was always a die-hard old-schooler & when I met these growers who comp me, their weed is 2 bong-hits & I'm blasted for hours.
> I would definitely have to say that the 'new weed' is more potent, lasts longer & there are much more varieties. Mucho props to all you growers who've taken weed to much higher levels!!



I'd like to clarify a few things....We DID get some killer smoke in the 70s [Michoacan, Colombian, Jamaican, Thai-Sticks, even Acapulco Gold]....but I believe you 'gourmet growers' have taken weed to a new level.
The % of THC in the doobage nowadays has GOT to be higher, as I know it takes me much less weed to get me SO blasted for a lot longer than I used to get.


----------



## thujone

imho, the reason weed nowadays is better is because of meticulous cross-breeding that's been taking place for generations since the money-minded marketeers took over the business from the lazy hippie types that were providing it before weed really got popular.  

nice avatar btw, i havent seen a freak bros comic in ages lol


----------



## squidhead

thujone said:


> imho, the reason weed nowadays is better is because of meticulous cross-breeding that's been taking place for generations since the money-minded marketeers took over the business from the lazy hippie types that were providing it before weed really got popular.
> 
> nice avatar btw, i havent seen a freak bros comic in ages lol



Thank you & basically I believe you captured the entire scene in that answer. I agree & it's a blessing I get comped, as the prices are unreal!!
I never even heard of "an 1/8th" or selling by the "gram"?? Unreal shit !!


----------



## Soaring

I wanted to get the opinions of a few of you guys on what strains I should try out for this upcoming harvest.

I've stuck to the same few strains that I know how to grow quite well, however I am getting tired of these, and from a year of selling clones everyone has these strains.

GDPK, Maui Wowi, Romulan, Sugar Kush, Sensi Star(Hate it), Dragon, Ice, ATF, and Blue Goo.

So feel free to toss out some ideas, and if you have any experience with the plants please share the knowledge :D



Solipsis said:


> Though other (less) purple strains I've come across were quite good so I'm not generalizing to say I don't like it. Blue Widow and Blue Cheese are pretty nice - okay more than nice!!.



Blue Widow is an absolutly amazing strain. Probably my favourite bud that I have ever smoked. Blue Cheese on the other hand is just rank, imo.


----------



## kayenta

Roose said:


> ^^ Super Silver Haze is some delicious stuff.



I had the pleasure of sampling this the other day - absolutely gorgeous. I seriously can't overstate how good this weed is, probably my all time favourite.


----------



## HighonLife

*Red Headed Slut?*

So i have been on winter vacation for the last week n a half

i was visiting family up north

while i was on vacation i was asked to help my cousin trim his small personal crop 

he had some White Widow x Jack Herer (Well known strains with apparent qualities of each)

and something he said he was told was red headed slut from the person he got the clone from.

However, he even told me that he has tried and tried to find info about any strain of Marijuana known as Red headed slut and said he couldnt find anything on it. Upon a quick google search i was bombarded by drink recipes and also did not find anything

The Slut is better then the WWxJH believe it or not and i am really intigued by this bud/Strain

So my question is does anyone here have any knowledge, experiences or what not with this strain? I have never heard of it. He has never heard of it. So i dunno what the deal is but i definatly like it. Im not so much loking for a strain report merely comfirmation on the possibility of such a strain existing. thanks everyone and sorry if this isnt a really appropriate thread.


----------



## Vader

People make up stupid names for the same old genetics all the time, best not to get too carried away with them.


----------



## Roose

Names mean nothing unless the bud comes from dispensaries


----------



## Zios

Roose said:


> Names mean nothing unless the bud comes from dispensaries



Too true %)


----------



## PsyGhost

Roose said:


> Names mean nothing unless the bud comes from dispensaries



names me nothing until botanical taxonomists get involved


----------



## Vader

> imho, the reason weed nowadays is better is because of meticulous cross-breeding that's been taking place for generations since the money-minded marketeers took over the business from the lazy hippie types that were providing it before weed really got popular.


I have to say I disagree; I think it's got more to do with the advent of sophisticated growing (HPS, proper understanding of the nutritional requirements of cannabis, the sinsemilla technique etc) than the genetics. Sure, cross breeding has increased potency to some extent, but people have been selectively breeding cannabis for psychoactive effects for centuries, and it seems unlikely that in the past couple of decades we've advanced hugely on that.


----------



## Help?!?!

Names mean nothing to me until I exhale the last bong hit and realize that I am fucking stoned.


----------



## squidhead

Yerg said:


> I have to say I disagree; I think it's got more to do with the advent of sophisticated growing (HPS, proper understanding of the nutritional requirements of cannabis, the sinsemilla technique etc) than the genetics. Sure, cross breeding has increased potency to some extent, but people have been selectively breeding cannabis for psychoactive effects for centuries, and it seems unlikely that in the past couple of decades we've advanced hugely on that.



You mean how just over 110 yrs ago, there was no such thing as an airplane? & Just a bit over 150 yrs ago, there wasn't even a light-bulb? & now we're communicating with phones in our pockets?
Shit changes quickly!!


----------



## kayenta

squidhead said:


> You mean how just over 110 yrs ago, there was no such thing as an airplane? & Just a bit over 150 yrs ago, there wasn't even a light-bulb? & now we're communicating with phones in our pockets?
> Shit changes quickly!!



What you're forgetting is that evolution/genetic changes tend to advance in a linear fashion, whereas scientific and technological knowledge increases exponentially.


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ I've made it 55 yrs on 'street-smarts' primarily. Never even graduated high-school [although I did get a GED], but I figured out how to retire at age 46 & my family & I live in a $300,000 home that's bought & paid for. I have had conversations with everyone from attorneys, doctors, politicians to custodians, garbagemen & laborers with 5th grade educations...but I gotta level with you...I don't even have a clue what you just said/wrote. Sorry!!  8(


----------



## Vader

> You mean how just over 110 yrs ago, there was no such thing as an airplane? & Just a bit over 150 yrs ago, there wasn't even a light-bulb? & now we're communicating with phones in our pockets?
> Shit changes quickly!!


Yeah, shit changes quickly. I mentioned a number of techniques which have been developed recently. Selective breeding isn't one of them. I'm sure that breeding plants from diverse regions of the world has increased potency, but not as much as other technologies, and it's pretty arrogant to think that the West has vastly improved since the Sixties on a process that's been going on for centuries.


----------



## matterofperception

^ i guess this is the debate over how much stronger herb is nowdays. Im WAY to young to speak from experience but most of the old heads i talk to say the Herb nowdays is much better. By that they mean what is considered dank today is much danker than what they would call dank in thier time. I know that is a really weird way to phrase it but i can't think of any other way. And i always belived the increase in potency was due to selective breeding.....sure they have bred cannabis for centuries but it is the profit potential that has caused such huge advances in breeding in recent times. Marijuana is a billion dollar buisness with much more science behind it now than every before and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Sega420

squidhead said:


> I've been tokin on some Kali Mist that is unbelievable!! I can't even finish a packed bongload...I have to snuff it.
> Also, that Super Silver Haze is a mind-blower as well, isn't it? I've yet to try some of the Grapefruit that's been sent to me. I also have a full mason jar of some BR 1947 [Blue Rhino x AK-47].
> I also have some C-99 I've yet to try & some Romulan, which I have tried. But this Kali Mist is unreal!!



KM is my fave strain 

sooooo tasty n trippy


----------



## kayenta

squidhead said:


> /\/\/\/\ I've made it 55 yrs on 'street-smarts' primarily. Never even graduated high-school [although I did get a GED], but I figured out how to retire at age 46 & my family & I live in a $300,000 home that's bought & paid for. I have had conversations with everyone from attorneys, doctors, politicians to custodians, garbagemen & laborers with 5th grade educations...but I gotta level with you...I don't even have a clue what you just said/wrote. Sorry!!  8(



Here's something increasing linearly:
http://library.thinkquest.org/19387/Pics/Walkthrough1.gif

and something increasing exponentially:
http://hotmath.com/images/gt/lessons/genericalg1/exponential_graph.gif

Basically Yerg is right, selective breeding has happened for millenia and it won't have been going any faster during the last decade than at any other time in history. That is not how it works with aeroplanes/lightbulbs/phones etc.


----------



## squidhead

matterofperception said:


> By that they mean what is considered dank today is much danker than what they would call dank in thier time.



Danks a lot!! 8) 

Yep, that's what I mentioned in a previous post. The weed we got in the 60s/70s & 80s was some excellent smoke. The Colombian Santa Marta Red Bud, the high-grade Mexican [like Michoacan, Oaxacan, & the infamous Acapulco Gold...which was going for a LOT at $165/lb. Yes, that's a POUND!!], Jamaican Ganj [as we used to call it], Thai-Sticks, etc, etc.
But as good as that was, it's not like the 1-3 toke strains of nowadays. Good lord, I fill my bong with some WW x BB, or some Romulan, or the BR_1947, Kali Mist, Super Silver Haze, etc, etc & 1/2 the time I gotta snuff out the remaining few hits [I have a party bowl on my 1974 Toker II], as I'm blastoid to the asteroids after 2 tokes!!
The weed of nowadays is much better than it was 30-40 yrs ago. 8(


----------



## squidhead

Could someone roll a joint outta this?


----------



## squidhead

kayenta said:


> Here's something increasing linearly:
> http://library.thinkquest.org/19387/Pics/Walkthrough1.gif
> 
> and something increasing exponentially:
> http://hotmath.com/images/gt/lessons/genericalg1/exponential_graph.gif
> 
> Basically Yerg is right, selective breeding has happened for millenia and it won't have been going any faster during the last decade than at any other time in history. That is not how it works with aeroplanes/lightbulbs/phones etc.



Thanks professor!!


----------



## matterofperception

See i think the explanation for the rapid increase in the last 50 years is sure, cannabis has been bred for millenia but in the last 50 years the profit motivation to develop more potent cannabis has inreased probably well over 1000 times. If what squidhead is saying is true and way back in the day a pound of good shit was under 200......think of what a pound of a medical strain goes for today. with incentive like that you sure as hell are going to do everything in your power to increase potency. Also new advances in science have made it easier to breed more potent marijuana. And unlike millenia ago now seeds and cutting can be shipped and shared all over the world.


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ It's true. I'd pay $130/lb for Michoacan or Oaxacan, but was astounded that the A-Gold cost $35 more a pound. Of course, $35 was a helluva hike...when 'lids' were $15 & now you'd have to charge $20.


----------



## kayenta

matterofperception said:


> And unlike millenia ago now seeds and cutting can be shipped and shared all over the world.



That's a very good point, I guess sativa/indica hybrids didn't actually exist until relatively recently...


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ No, they were around back then [unless you're being sarcastic]...we just wondered why some weed would couchlock us, while other weed made us laugh non-stop.


----------



## kayenta

squidhead said:


> /\/\/\/\ No, they were around back then [unless you're being sarcastic]...we just wondered why some weed would couchlock us, while other weed made us laugh non-stop.



Haha I meant recently on the big scale of things, like 100 or 200 years ago!


----------



## matterofperception

Lol the inner nerd in me spent a while yesterday wondering what the graph of mariuana potency would look like. If there was a graph with the x-axis representing time and the y-axis representing potency, it would look like an exponential function but would eventually stop growing and level off. The level of point would represent where the concentration of THC reached the max saturation.


----------



## thujone

squidhead said:


> You mean how just over 110 yrs ago, there was no such thing as an airplane? & Just a bit over 150 yrs ago, there wasn't even a light-bulb? & now we're communicating with phones in our pockets?
> Shit changes quickly!!



and ten years from now we'll have sensors in our dicks to tell us when the drug metabolites in our piss gets too low %)


----------



## Shaman_RN

belovely said:


> i borked up the last thread for strain discussion so this is the new one, please place all question and comments about specific strains into this thread or it'll be merged to keep the forum organized
> 
> Sup' guys? Just dropping by to ask about some recent good bud you've been smoking. I usually always buy good bud, its always worth the money and I get good deals. Anyway I recently got a half/oz of Jack Herer. Soon I'm getting some White Widow, :D



I had some medical cannabis in Montana last week.  I don't have the slightest desire to purchase any bud now that I'm home because it won't be anywhere close to the caliber that I was puffing for the past month.


----------



## leiphos

I bought an 1/8th of a strain called "G-13" from my delivery service today.

Can anyone tell me what this is, and how you like it?


----------



## TheTwighlight

Can I ask about Attitude Seeds, and what people's favorite strains from Green House and Capri Canna are?


----------



## squidhead

leiphos said:


> I bought an 1/8th of a strain called "G-13" from my delivery service today.



Like Domino's Pizza? Is it free if he's later than a 1/2 hr to get there? 

Nice deal you got going....


----------



## Vader

^^My favourite Green House strain is Arjan's Strawberry Haze, it's some very very good bud.


----------



## Wise420

TheTwighlight said:


> Can I ask about Attitude Seeds, and what people's favorite strains from Green House and Capri Canna are?


I just sowed down 2 packets of beans I got from Greenhouse Seed's the other day.

The strains include Arjans Haze, Super Silver Haze, Hawaiin Snow, Alaskan Ice, White Rhino, Big Bang, Haze X Skunk and Lemon Skunk.

Have only the tried the Hawaiin Snow and that's the strongest Sativa ive ever smoked, so far


----------



## Vader

^I've had the lemon skunk, that's also very nice.


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ That Super Silver Haze is probably 1 of my faves!!


----------



## Wise420

That's good to hear

Yes, ive heard many good things about GHS. Cant wait to try these all out


----------



## Verybuffed

Wise420 said:


> I just sowed down 2 packets of beans I got from Greenhouse Seed's the other day.
> 
> The strains include Arjans Haze, Super Silver Haze, Hawaiin Snow, Alaskan Ice, White Rhino, Big Bang, Haze X Skunk and Lemon Skunk.
> 
> Have only the tried the Hawaiin Snow and that's the strongest Sativa ive ever smoked, so far



Nice to see that some "named strains" are being grown here downunder - no one will ever believe you though


----------



## Wise420

Verybuffed said:


> Nice to see that some "named strains" are being grown here downunder - no one will ever believe you though


Haha agreed


----------



## squidhead

Have you seen my backyard?


----------



## thujone

lol they look nice n healthy, but when will you ever have the time to smoke all of it!


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ I don't think I can....wanna help me out?


----------



## DoseYouAll

Roose said:


> Names mean nothing unless the bud comes from dispensaries



You are completely 1000% wrong on that with all due respect. 

The dispensaries are notorious for inventing a name for the buds that are not selling fast. They call them kush or OG and it flies off the shelf. 

Also they buy weed that gets re-named so it will sell.


----------



## Sega420

names mean nothing unless it comes from a dispensary? 

wtf man.


----------



## Vader

Yeah, I don't think that everyone in the world who doesn't live in one of the 14 states of the USA that have medical marijuana laws should just forget strain names.


----------



## Roose

DoseYouAll said:


> You are completely 1000% wrong on that with all due respect.
> 
> The dispensaries are notorious for inventing a name for the buds that are not selling fast. They call them kush or OG and it flies off the shelf.
> 
> Also they buy weed that gets re-named so it will sell.



Same exact thing that dealers do :/


----------



## panic in paradise

i am pleased, but a little bothered sometimes when they say, oh wait, i have what you want in the back... then out waltz's some bomb hash, or other more 'grown with pride' type product.

this has happened a couple of times at a larger establishment, its nice when it happens to you for sure, but when i go i always think to my self, "are they holding out on the strong _meds_ to get real stoned today?" " am i going to have to buy what the other person suggested not to this time, to medicate with daily for a month? "

i thank god or w/e for the help, but not the problem, its not worth it. being able to grow fixes a lot of that drama, but ive lost plants due to pain and exhaustion...   marinol/dranibinol is insane, i have a script but they are nearly $12 each, and i personally feel they are worth maybe &1.50 each for how affective over all as a medication they are. it takes 20-30mgs to relieve a decent amount of inflammation, and make me think twice about eating. nothing compared to a bowl or joint/spliff.


----------



## Verybuffed

DoseYouAll said:


> The dispensaries are notorious for inventing a name for the buds that are not selling fast. They call them kush or OG and it flies off the shelf.
> 
> Also they buy weed that gets re-named so it will sell.



That sucks. What's happens when you challenge the genetics? 

I wonder if this happens in Amsterdam?


----------



## Roose

Verybuffed said:


> That sucks. What's happens when you challenge the genetics?
> 
> I wonder if this happens in Amsterdam?



Its human nature, people are competing for your money so they will do whatever they can to sell it to you.

But I'm just pessimistic, I'm sure there are plenty of honest sellers and growers out there :]


----------



## funky nugget

where i live we dont tend to get a wide variety of "exotic" buds we just get the same exotics over and over so i guess you could say theyre the "regular" but i have access on a regular basis to:

appalachian headies ( i smoke em just about everyday
grape ape
sour diesel
godzilla kush
white rhino


----------



## squidhead

funky nugget said:


> where i live we dont tend to get a wide variety of "exotic" buds we just get the same exotics over and over so i guess you could say theyre the "regular" but i have access on a regular basis to:
> 
> appalachian headies ( i smoke em just about everyday
> grape ape
> sour diesel
> godzilla kush
> white rhino



You're about 75 miles up the road...& I got some:
White Widow x Blueberry
Blue Rhino x AK-47 [BR_1947]
Kali Spice
Blue Moonshine

I just realized..................................I got a lotta 'blue' in there..........8(8(8(


----------



## leiphos

squidhead said:


> Like Domino's Pizza? Is it free if he's later than a 1/2 hr to get there?



I call it a "delivery service" cause it's vry much a business w/ multiple employees, multiple cars, a secretary, an apt name...


----------



## ippy

only get hydro or bush around here. only heard of name strains a couple times but the dealer prob just called it that to sell quicker...we still get good bud though


----------



## str4y

I was in Amsterdam last january. I wish an avid grower would entertain my opinion of the G13 X Amnesia Haze from Dampkring being an amazing strain to smoke. It literally blew my mind when i got it at the Dampkring coffeeshop along that same street neighboring Barney's and Greenhouse.


It was one of the higher priced strains I cannot recall exactly but between 10 and 15 euros per gram. Trust me ladies and gentlemen you will not be disappointed.

Though I am not a grower nor have any experience I will say that I am skeptical most people can replicate the quality I experienced there. I've done alot of research on growing and my conclusion is it takes an artist to put out amazing quality bud. I've got alot of respect for my product and its producer whenever I pick and it's amazingly dank.

http://www.dampkring.nl/19696/dampkring-classics-g13-x-amnesia-haze.html


----------



## squidhead

str4y said:


> Though I am not a grower nor have any experience I will say that I am skeptical most people can replicate the quality I experienced there. I've done alot of research on growing and my conclusion is it takes an artist to put out amazing quality bud. I've got alot of respect for my product and its producer whenever I pick and it's amazingly dank.



Same way I feel about my buddy out West who's been a grower for 25+ yrs. The dude's an amazing gardener & I can't express into words how potent his produce always is.
I like to mix it up a bit, so I don't get too burnt-out on any 1 strain. Plus I remember the imported weed we used to get in the 1960s/70s/80s & you could basically burn all day.
This weed nowadays is a couple tokes & I put the bong down. Those 2-3 hits will keep me wastoid all evening!! 8(


----------



## leiphos

*tora bora?*

here's a question for you. my dude has a strain called tora bora, and he says it's a hardcore indica. I'm considering buying, but I wanted to hear from ppl w/ tora bora experience. thing is, I'm always on morphine, and I don't want an indica that just knocks me out. however, Ime some kushes just make me nod, but not pass out. even better, they really help with my chronic pain, which is vry important to me.

so what's the deal with tora bora???


----------



## skn

sensi star is good


----------



## UndrCovrStonr

Verybuffed said:


> Nice to see that some "named strains" are being grown here downunder - no one will ever believe you though



My search for named strains is nver ending. Sometimes i feel like i will never exprience the pleasures.. But i hold out hope...


----------



## daemochi

i've only had a few strains with name's here in aus, which i identified thanks to the internet.

and they are, big bud, purple haze, white widow, and blueberry haze.


----------



## Verybuffed

daemochi said:


> i've only had a few strains with name's here in aus, *which i identified thanks to the internet*.
> .



What does that mean?


----------



## skn

str4y said:


> I was in Amsterdam last january. I wish an avid grower would entertain my opinion of the G13 X Amnesia Haze from Dampkring being an amazing strain to smoke. It literally blew my mind when i got it at the Dampkring coffeeshop along that same street neighboring Barney's and Greenhouse.
> 
> 
> It was one of the higher priced strains I cannot recall exactly but between 10 and 15 euros per gram. Trust me ladies and gentlemen you will not be disappointed.
> 
> Though I am not a grower nor have any experience I will say that I am skeptical most people can replicate the quality I experienced there. I've done alot of research on growing and my conclusion is it takes an artist to put out amazing quality bud. I've got alot of respect for my product and its producer whenever I pick and it's amazingly dank.
> 
> http://www.dampkring.nl/19696/dampkring-classics-g13-x-amnesia-haze.html



how do you cross something with g13 and get 70% sativa


----------



## Wise420

skn said:


> how do you cross something with g13 and get 70% sativa


Usually through selective breeding, along with choosing different phenomes.


----------



## dropsonde

I have no idea what stream I jus tsmoked but it was indoor homegrown at a friend's friend place.

im pretty fried no.w it had so many hairs and there was even a clump o flike 6 hairs


----------



## coombesy

str4y said:


> I was in Amsterdam last january. I wish an avid grower would entertain my opinion of the G13 X Amnesia Haze from Dampkring being an amazing strain to smoke. It literally blew my mind when i got it at the Dampkring coffeeshop along that same street neighboring Barney's and Greenhouse.
> 
> 
> It was one of the higher priced strains I cannot recall exactly but between 10 and 15 euros per gram. Trust me ladies and gentlemen you will not be disappointed.
> 
> Though I am not a grower nor have any experience I will say that I am skeptical most people can replicate the quality I experienced there. I've done alot of research on growing and my conclusion is it takes an artist to put out amazing quality bud. I've got alot of respect for my product and its producer whenever I pick and it's amazingly dank.
> 
> http://www.dampkring.nl/19696/dampkring-classics-g13-x-amnesia-haze.html




this was also one of my favourite strains when i was in dam for the canabis cup and innovation in the dam 2009, did you try the amnesia from the dampkring aswell i found it to be more heavy hitting and a nicer flavour although the g13 amnesia haze did taste lovely and resinous

another good strain from that trip to amsterdam was the silvercheese from the noon :D


----------



## Serious

Not sure if its been asked before, but I'm picking up some "Afghani Goo" soon, does anyone know if this strain is Sativa, Indica or both?


----------



## jamesmartin

White rhino !!!

Smoked some back at Xmas time
hohoho it was good


----------



## Chainer

finally got my hands on FRESH (still needs to be cured a little) East Coast Disel.  This shit is AMAZING.  I'm loving east coast bud lately.


----------



## J-dawg

kush and only kush.

rocking 2 types of purple kush in my stash box


----------



## slayed

Serious said:


> Not sure if its been asked before, but I'm picking up some "Afghani Goo" soon, does anyone know if this strain is Sativa, Indica or both?



mix


----------



## jonQinformed

green crack 
cem dog
sour d
purps
fruit loops
dream quean
grunk
goo
purple couch hair
amber
train rek
og kusk
jelly beeen
juessy    fruit
it was a good year


----------



## jonQinformed

i love weed all kinds but good cali indoor is by far the best on the streets


----------



## DocAwk

http://imgur.com/gqLSX.jpg
http://imgur.com/TdUSI.jpg

Sour Cheese (Sour Diesel x Cheese outdoor). Dankest outdoor bud I've ever smoked.


----------



## panic in paradise

have a white rhino and blackberry mix bag atm, and wowzerz. the WR is always on par, but this blackberry is some of the most perfectly balanced bud ive smoked, excelent painkiller, or antiinflamatory rather, and munchie maker 


does anyone have any experience with an afghan strain called, or from rather, Kabul? i have one in my flood table, and really like good afghans, this strain i cannot find any info on... IDK, maybe ill just have to wait and fing out!


----------



## grapenut

anyone know anything about the dr. grinspoon/quasar haze from barney's? it's one of the many popular "pure sativas" floating around in the NL. on a recent visit no one (not even the staff at barney's) could shed any light on the genetics. all anyone can say is "damn good smoke". 

and that it was... damn good smoke :D

oh and currently im rocking out on some:

bubba kush, purple widow and good ol' homegrown easy ryder (ceres).


----------



## zylos01

How was the strain super silver haze I know I can get my hands on it but Id rather know furtheir information on it


----------



## panic in paradise

very very cerebral, and distinctive musky spicy earthy smell. fairly dense bud form, not whispy like most sativas. 

yeah, id get it  i was getting g's all last week in mix jars, and then missed the bus when i was really ready, i regret it. true SSH is a real rare treat, i have a purple haze(purp thai x haze1), grown for med use, and shes still vegetating.... its so far and few that im trying to be xtra xtra diligent with her. the last time was 14 years ago, and i paid $35 for the G just so the guy'd go get it for me, i still think it was worth it 

its the new maui waui/acapulco gold man!


----------



## kayenta

zylos01 said:


> How was the strain super silver haze I know I can get my hands on it but Id rather know furtheir information on it



I can't say this enough: if you have the chance to get hold of Super Silver Haze, take it! It's without doubt the best strain I've ever smoked, and I've smoked a_lot_. It's a mind-blowingly strong cerebral, almost psychedelic high that blows every other haze out of the water. If sativas are your thing you will love it.


----------



## coombesy

zylos01 said:


> How was the strain super silver haze I know I can get my hands on it but Id rather know furtheir information on it



super silver haze is definately in the top 10 buds iv ever smoked smoke it up son!


----------



## panic in paradise

kayenta said:


> I can't say this enough: if you have the chance to get hold of Super Silver Haze, take it! It's without doubt the best strain I've ever smoked, and I've smoked a_lot_. It's a mind-blowingly strong cerebral, almost psychedelic high that blows every other haze out of the water. If sativas are your thing you will love it.



kayenta speaks the truth! and has me psyched too...! and i aint got none haha ;p

just smoked a j of some *sand widow*, vah vah voom, this is a nice strain yall, check that shit out at the market...!

i got a (durban x thai) x cinderella... sounds very interesting, and like some good medicine. anyone smoked/grown out cinderella (99)?


----------



## coombesy

yes cinderella 99 was my first grow, (altough i dont grow anymore) and is a lovely strain i ended up getting given the plants after my friend decided it was too hot to grow them at his
out of all the plants i grew for medicinal use "back in the day" this was one of my favourite crops never seen it since.... enjoy :D


----------



## panic in paradise

^
this is good news! im gonna be looking forward to that then, everything i have read has been good, or great rather, i hope the durban x thai male id guess in there is complimenteng...

i am in the middle of trying some headband for the first time, smelling it i thought it was a haze. but after 2-3 hits off the J it was obvious this stuff is full of diesel, which im getting sick of, but with the og kush in the mix it should be some pretty good medicine after all.


----------



## 2112acid

DocAwk said:


> http://imgur.com/gqLSX.jpg
> http://imgur.com/TdUSI.jpg
> 
> Sour Cheese (Sour Diesel x Cheese outdoor). Dankest outdoor bud I've ever smoked.



I smoked the same strand as that on the east coast but it didnt look like that. It looked really dense with a very light tint, that bud that you got pictures of looks like it has purple on it.


----------



## panic in paradise

^

that just sounds obnoxious, in a good way.

im thinking about a K2, or black widow male... if possible. i have a good rapid growing, and rapid regrowing+cloning female for either of those. indeed i do.


----------



## drewmandan

What's a strain that has light yellow - green buds and a minty, almost sprucelike smell?


----------



## kayenta

Smoked a joint of Thai last night for the first time in a few years and was pleasantly surprised. It doesn't exactly have the best reputation around here, and it's not very potent, but it was a really pleasant euphoric energising high. It's also cheap as fuck.

I  sativa


----------



## Outta Pocket

^^MMM... A while back the area was saturated with Chocolate Thai... Blast from the past!!!  Chocolate / mint smelly, stony shit, cheap too!


----------



## jdogga

.

*.
.
see this vid i found on MIKE RANN says yes to pot smoking.....funny as and i wish it where happening!
*
hahaha..
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGs7GbwZzno*


----------



## J-dawg

i hate people who say weed is just weed, i bet everytime someone says that a bong randomly breaks in the world. 

but id say kush, always tastes good, always a good high, never fails to be a good choice.


----------



## robmxer

i gotta say some of the craziest bud i ever smoked was either sour diesel or grand daddy purp...however if i had to pick one strain to smoke everyday for the rest of my life it would def be some bomb haze...theres nothing like that soapy taste!!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Just cleaned out my medicine cabinet, here's what I found:

Bubbleberry
White Widow
Blue Dream
Lamb's Breath
Mango Haze
Mananasca
Bubblegum
Strawberry Kush
Bubblegum Kush
Banana Kush
OG Kush
Real OG Kush
SFV OG
Grandaddy Purp
AK 47
Chocolope
LSD
MK Ultra
Green Crack


----------



## panic in paradise

id reup on the WW LB AK GC & GDP

only 1 strain... woah. i guess Sand Widow, for the cerebral fun and analgesic/inflamation properties, and resin production so i could yield some decent hash as well, gotsta.


----------



## DoB421k

currently im sittin on a 1/8 of some alaskan thunder F*ck. i've been talking to a new group of business associates and have been getting the best strains in my ten year career of smoking... white widow hybrids, blueberry and indica hybrids. crap-ton of homegrown kush.. but my all time favorite would have to be the straight "Fire" buds we all grew up smoking. those first chronic bags we bought with our lunch money in elementary and middle school


----------



## JamesRoss

A bit of bc bigbud .
A little Northern Lights.
A LOT of schwag



Sucks living in Iowa.


----------



## carl

w01fg4ng said:


> Just cleaned out my medicine cabinet, here's what I found:
> 
> Bubbleberry
> White Widow
> Blue Dream
> Lamb's Breath
> Mango Haze
> Mananasca
> Bubblegum
> Strawberry Kush
> Bubblegum Kush
> Banana Kush
> OG Kush
> Real OG Kush
> SFV OG
> Grandaddy Purp
> AK 47
> Chocolope
> LSD
> MK Ultra
> Green Crack



LOL, you live on the Front Range? I've seen most of those strains around lately. I'm usually an Indica smoker, but lately I've been enjoying more sativas, with a good hash plant and a "power lemon" hybrid that smokes like a sativa.


----------



## w01fg4ng

panic in paradise said:


> id reup on the WW LB AK GC & GDP
> 
> only 1 strain... woah. i guess Sand Widow, for the cerebral fun and analgesic/inflamation properties, and resin production so i could yield some decent hash as well, gotsta.


totally.  i haven't tried the SW yet though, sounds nice.



carl said:


> LOL, you live on the Front Range? I've seen most of those strains around lately. I'm usually an Indica smoker, but lately I've been enjoying more sativas, with a good hash plant and a "power lemon" hybrid that smokes like a sativa.


yep.  there is a nice variety out here that's for sure.

right now i am going to have to go with an old classic for me and pick the White Widow if I had to only choose one


----------



## PeacefulAnarchist

a few months ago me and some friends got some different buds called Blue Dream and Barney from some old guy whos been growin herb for years. 2 bowls of the blue dream and ur out. 1 bowl of Barney and thats it, goodnight. shit was so bad ass


----------



## bananabrain

I would sell my soul(or whats left of it) for some proper smoke  last if my afghan finished a week and a half ago and nothing decent on the horizon at all someone heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## solistus

Lately there's been a lot of Grandaddy Purp, Sensi Star, Cali Dream and some mystery haze with unclear genetics going around here.  I picked up some dense indica called Snowcap on 4/20 - that shit was the dankness.

I'm out right now, gotta swing by my regular guy's place after work today.  He usually has anywhere from one to four different high-end strains in stock, and if I'm not mistaken he's due for some new varieties right about now so hopefully I'll get to taste something exotic tonight!


----------



## minddetergent.

I got some super silver sour diesel haze, deep chunk, chem d and some Moroccan. eggs


----------



## Wise420

minddetergent. said:


> I got some super silver sour diesel haze, deep chunk, chem d and some Moroccan. eggs


Nice strains MD. Any chance you know a fella over here under the name 'Slayer'?


----------



## squidhead

Super Silver Haze is 1 of the best strains, imho. I loved that stuff!!


----------



## minddetergent.

Wise420 said:


> Nice strains MD. Any chance you know a fella over here under the name 'Slayer'?



Nah never heard of him.


----------



## Outta Pocket

Purple Dragon in the Volcano is no joke... I highly recommend this cut if you can get your hands on it, the smell is so sweet / fruity / skunky all at once.


----------



## minddetergent.

grapenut said:


> anyone know anything about the dr. grinspoon/quasar haze from barney's? it's one of the many popular "pure sativas" floating around in the NL. on a recent visit no one (not even the staff at barney's) could shed any light on the genetics. all anyone can say is "damn good smoke".



There isn't much info on quasar other than its on old skool sativa cut that takes a good 4 months to flower, I've noticed that Barney's Farm is now selling a seed line but I doubt that getting an exact replica would be easy if possible at all, don't know whether they have out crossed or selfed it and with such a long flower time I wouldn't want to risk wasting time/space on a hack job.


----------



## Tweak Thizz

I like Haze rather than Kush, kush makes me too tired and makes me wanna sleep. I do like Kush though, but only on certain occasions where its already night or so


----------



## chemicalguru

Greetings from colorful Colorado. As most of you may know, the medical marijuana industry here has grown dramatically in recent months. Since becoming a legitimate medical marijuana patient in 2009, I have had great oppurtunities to spend time with the variety of medicinal strains available in CO. Here is a list of a few personal favorites in no particular order: Island Sweet Skunk, Durban Poison, OG Kush, Grape God, Sour Diesel, Blue Moonshine, Flo, Trainwreck, White Widow, NYC Diesel. I would never consider one to be better or worse than the other in general, as long as it is grown to genetic potential. Each strain is unique, with it's own cannabinoid profile.


----------



## carl

^Hey chemicalguru,
Welcome to Bluelight. I live just down the road, literally. Once you get you postcount up, shoot me a PM. The strains we see are pretty similar, all over the front range, but more so up north. I was at work today (A dispensary where I work p/t) and noticed that nearly a half pound, four or five strains, of meds that the owner had bought without anyone else around were full of PM. My boss, a minor partner, was understandably pissed.


----------



## Shaman_RN

w01fg4ng said:


> Just cleaned out my medicine cabinet, here's what I found:
> 
> Bubbleberry
> White Widow
> Blue Dream
> Lamb's Breath
> Mango Haze
> Mananasca
> Bubblegum
> Strawberry Kush
> Bubblegum Kush
> Banana Kush
> OG Kush
> Real OG Kush
> SFV OG
> Grandaddy Purp
> AK 47
> Chocolope
> LSD
> MK Ultra
> Green Crack



This sounds like a dream


----------



## Shaman_RN

I have three small medicine bottles each with one of the following nugs:

Purple Kush
Blueberry
Candy Kush

They've been stocked away in my freezer since I've had to cease (minimize ) my smoking lately.


----------



## Ramirez

Over the course of a few months: California Hydro, "Purple Haze*," Afghan Kush, Alabama Kush, Starburst, Lemon D, Sour D, Grandaddy Purp, Purple Kush. I'd have to say that the Cali Hydro was the best one, but the absolute most dank was the "Purple Haze."

*Likely, this was not the original purple haze, I think it's just a name that someone up the line slapped on it because it was good shit and there was definite purple in there. I remember that it was so dank, when I rolled a j in my room the entire hall stank of bud. I'm surprised I didn't get caught.


----------



## Outta Pocket

Right now I got Mass Super Skunk, Purple Dragon (Purple Urkle x Blue Dragon), Trainwreck, Sour Diesel, and a bit of kine... Been saving this PD, sooo damn good.

Someone needs to cross Presidential Kush x Black Domina and produce... "BARACK OBAMA".  Folks would make a killing.


----------



## EAGERBEEZ

most strain names are fake just to hype up the weed, u can never really go by what ur told unless u grow it urself


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ Sure, if you're buying from some shlomo on the corner. If you're getting it straight from a pal who grows, the names are real.


----------



## canes06

White rhino and a form of purp called nepolian are the best i've had.

"I thought hurricane season was ova."


----------



## w01fg4ng

Has anyone run into a strain called *Pineapple Express* (yeah, like teh movie)?  

I always assumed the name was made up for the movie, but I have run into this strain twice now since the movie came out, plus I have some known genetics listed below for it.

1)  What do you know about the genetics of it, if at all?  
2)  I have a 50/50 hybrid of a pure Master Kush X Trainwreck seedlings growing at the moment and was wondering if Pineapple Express would be an appropriate name?

anyone?


----------



## carl

I have seen Pineapple Express, and I believe it's commercially available genetics.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Thanks carl.  It's good to know other people have seen it too, but I noticed many conflicting reports on the actual genetics of it.  Anything ranging from a sour diesel hybrid to a pineapple punch hybrid.  Anyway, it's complicated to come up with a strain from a name.  I would think most strains are named after they are discovered so to speak, instead of "invented" like PE.

I dunno.  I guess it takes many years for a strain to be cultivated to live up to it's name whether or not it's "discovered" or "invented".  

So we will see if this one survives I guess...


----------



## Wise420

I had a mate  grow one outside over here a year ago. If i remeber correctly there were at least 2 different versions of PE going around. I think he had one by g13??

Which seedbanks have these ones offerd to you been from do you know?


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Cool.  I didn't get mine from a seedbank.  My previous caregiver had breed the Master Kush X Trainwreck right before I became my own caregiver and I ended up with a few seeds 

But yeah, the seedbanks I see online look expensive and not very descriptive for this strain in particular.


----------



## Wise420

w01fg4ng said:


> ^ Cool.  I didn't get mine from a seedbank.  My previous caregiver had breed the Master Kush X Trainwreck right before I became my own caregiver and I ended up with a few seeds
> 
> But yeah, the seedbanks I see online look expensive and not very descriptive for this strain in particular.


I was gonna mention, thats a hell of a cross you have there the with MK X TW.

Hopefully the PE turns out sweet


----------



## w01fg4ng

I hope so as well.  Thanks Wise!


----------



## arthunter888

EAGERBEEZ said:


> most strain names are fake just to hype up the weed, u can never really go by what ur told unless u grow it urself



This is just plain FALSE. I hear people say this all the time, and usually these are people who can only get mids (not implying you btw). The fact of the matter is, most headies strains in the US come from organized growers/clubs in California, or from independent experienced growers who keep track of the seed-names from the original company/source.

IME, out of many years smoking headies, I can't remember any strains I got that were misnamed. A simple google search will tell you if the name is made-up, and will also tell you if the characteristics of a named-strain matches your buds. Sometimes my connect will tell me they're not sure of the strain, or that it is a ____ hybrid or something, but rarely is a declared name false, at least IME.


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ Exactly....especially if they're growers, which is where I get all my weed.

& the potency is amazing!! I remember tokin Colombian Red Bud all day. The weed I've been smokin' for the past 5-10 yrs, there's no way in hell a person could toke this stuff all day/evening. 2-3 bong blasts & I'm wastoid for 3-4 hrs.


----------



## JoshuaV

I have a question about strains.

I used to just buy generic un-named weed for cheap from just a local guy who got it from a larger scale dealer. It wasn't necessarily bad, I don't think - There were some crystals and it didn't look like pure garbage, but certainly nowhere near as "wow" as the pics in High Times.

I'm wondering - Are these cup-winning strains significantly stronger than the stuff on the street? Can I expect to be blown away, or is it a slight difference?

I know it's impossible to say, since who knows what I was getting before, but in your experiences, has getting weed direct from grower with a specific strain much better than the average street-level stuff?


----------



## carl

JoshuaV said:


> I have a question about strains.
> ...snip...
> I know it's impossible to say, since who knows what I was getting before, but in your experiences, has getting weed direct from grower with a specific strain much better than the* average* street-level stuff?



Yea, I'd agree with that statement if posed as an affirmative. But the key word is *average *. Most of the stuff on the street is not going to be the best of the best, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen. In some places, it's actually the norm for street dealers to have straight up chronic. And every grower, no matter how experienced, has buds that aren't fully developed and aren't as tasty as the rest, you could be getting that for all we know.
As far as strain names, just because it comes to you without a name doesn't mean it isn't grown form superior genetics with great attention and care... maybe the middleman just doesn't care enough, he knows that the name on the street is more of a sales gimmick... it the connoisseurs and medical patients that it really matters for. 

You should get rid of the part of the post that incriminates you and sets you up for big time trouble... should anyone care enough.


----------



## JoshuaV

Thanks for the advice - I kinda figured it was wayyy too unpredictable for any sort of answer but I figured I'd ask anyway. I won't go into too much detail, could violate Bluelight's sourcing rules, but I got this from a trusted source where I know that the bud is grown from a specific strain, and also grown properly by experienced growers, who sell directly and in a user-reviewed feedback system. I know that doesn't guarantee strong bud, but the odds are in it's favor. So yeah I don't doubt it'll be better than what Im used to, I'm just wondering by how much. Only one way to find out though, I suppose 

As for self-incrimination, I live in Canada =) I appreciate the concern, but I'm not at all worried about that lol. We have an amsterdam-style weed cafe here that's been up and running for years, and the cops have never taken an interest. Canada is weed heaven, though if anything Canada is tougher than the states on stronger stuff, it can be hard to find a lot of stuff that sounds common in the US.


----------



## madswagga

alright here is a question: what would possibly be shipped from the netherlands to the usa that is one of the best strains out there? its all green, a light green or white from all the crystals however. and when broken up turns into all keef (wayyy more than god bud). ive smoked all sorts of shit, but this would seriously make me retarded. it was like smokin pot for the first time all over again. anyone got a clue????


----------



## arthunter888

madswagga said:


> alright here is a question: what would possibly be shipped from the netherlands to the usa that is one of the best strains out there? its all green, a light green or white from all the crystals however. and when broken up turns into all keef (wayyy more than god bud). ive smoked all sorts of shit, but this would seriously make me retarded. it was like smokin pot for the first time all over again. anyone got a clue????



I've smoked tons of different strains, so I might take a crack at IDing this, but need more info.

What shape and size are the buds (skinny, round, compact, loose, airy? What does it smell like? What type of high does it produce (very specific)?


----------



## carl

arthunter888 said:


> I've smoked tons of different strains*, so I might take a crack at IDing this*, but need more info.
> 
> What shape and size are the buds (skinny, round, compact, loose, airy? What does it smell like? What type of high does it produce (very specific)?



Don't even try, the chance of being right are one in many thousands. There are just so many variables, that without seeing, smelling, tasting, and smoking it it would be nearly impossible. And even then, you'd have to have excellent reference points.

I sit in the dispensary I work at, with fellow growers and very experienced smokers, and pass nugs around blindly to see if anyone can "name-the-strain," and it's not even near 50% that the guesses are correct. There is no way....


----------



## arthunter888

^^ Well if it is really one of the best out there, then that should narrow it down some. Only a very small percentage of strains have the ability to make an experienced smoker feel like a newbie. And if it is all green and white, then it could possibly be White Widow, as this would qualify with its ridiculous trichome production. But still, it will not be a certain guess.

madswagga: Are you able to post a quality picture of your buds? This would really help the chances of IDing it.


----------



## squidhead

JoshuaV said:


> I know it's impossible to say, since who knows what I was getting before, but in your experiences, has getting weed direct from grower with a specific strain much better than the average street-level stuff?



Without a doubt!! The weed that a 'gourmet grower' produces is more potent than what you'd score from some shlomo on the street corner. Those growers are serious about their craft & love it when they see their pals stagger down the sidewalk blown away on their product.
I love it that I'm great friends with a dude who's product is 1st class. It has really come in handy & with the different variety, I never get 'burned-out' on any 1 flavor. I like to switch off different strains...& give them smoke reports.
Plus another beneficial scene is that I haven't bought weed in 5 yrs. It's all comped & my safe is jammed with mason jars!!


----------



## Wise420

arthunter888 said:


> ^^ Well if it is really one of the best out there, then that should narrow it down some. Only a very small percentage of strains have the ability to make an experienced smoker feel like a newbie. And if it is all green and white, then it could possibly be White Widow, as this would qualify with its ridiculous trichome production. But still, it will not be a certain guess.
> 
> madswagga: Are you able to post a quality picture of your buds? This would really help the chances of IDing it.


 I just harvested some outdoor Hawaiian Snow, that is much whiter then any White Widow ive ever grown. Stronger aswell.

Carl is spot on with his post, there is no point in trying to ID buds, and it is near impossible. You grow the same strain, 1 indoor and 1 outdoor and both of them will come out looking different, so that alone is gonna fuck with the IDing process.

The smallest factors in growing highly contribute to how the buds look/taste/smell after there done, all these added variables are what makes ID'ing, yet again impossible.


----------



## madswagga

this is unfortunate. kinda saw it comin but thought id give it a try. this was awhile back but they were med-small, a lil dense, smell i couldnt say too long ago. made all of us retarded. sat on my buddy's couch watching the shittiest cartoons but just didnt wanna move. sorry for the lack of info. 3 months is a long time to remember for my burnt out brain


----------



## JoshuaV

squidhead said:


> Without a doubt!! The weed that a 'gourmet grower' produces is more potent than what you'd score from some shlomo on the street corner. Those growers are serious about their craft & love it when they see their pals stagger down the sidewalk blown away on their product.
> I love it that I'm great friends with a dude who's product is 1st class. It has really come in handy & with the different variety, I never get 'burned-out' on any 1 flavor. I like to switch off different strains...& give them smoke reports.
> Plus another beneficial scene is that I haven't bought weed in 5 yrs. It's all comped & my safe is jammed with mason jars!!



:O! I'm jealous hahaha. Even though TBH weed is far from my favorite drug, seeing large quantities of it makes me drool, I'd love to have a cookie jar packed with bud.


----------



## squidhead

JoshuaV said:


> :O! I'm jealous hahaha. Even though TBH weed is far from my favorite drug, seeing large quantities of it makes me drool, I'd love to have a cookie jar packed with bud.



Can't you just about smell it?


----------



## squidhead

This is what he deals in bulk....the 'primo' varieties are grown indoors for his stash & what he gives to his pals. Like I mentioned, there's nothing like having a good friend who's an excellent grower.


----------



## neilklonooxyzam

BLueberry romulan! i envy you buddy. I wish I could get my hands on some of that in FLA!!


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ Romulan is some good smoke, isn't it?


----------



## JoshuaV

squidhead said:


> This is what he deals in bulk....the 'primo' varieties are grown indoors for his stash & what he gives to his pals. Like I mentioned, there's nothing like having a good friend who's an excellent grower.



@__________@

...Wow.


----------



## madswagga

venus flytrap! had never heard of it until a few hours ago. came in with a huge batch of assorted other strains. more of a "herb" or "spice" taste. various greens  with orange hairs. your run of the mill decent nug with a coating of crystals. one bowl tween six everyday smokers got us all ripped


----------



## minddetergent.

The person who grew that big pile of weed was busted some time back, his back yard pics were the best, chock full of plants with just gaps so he could walk round and water.


----------



## drscience

yea that pic was on overgrow a few years back


----------



## drscience

it is quite distinct, white sheets, bottle of whatever and the steel bowl....


----------



## squidhead

Maybe it's the same dude...but he sure can grow some killer smoke. If he did get popped, I never heard about it...as this is his latest:


----------



## Rio Fantastic

My guy has some really nice PPP, I'll try and get a picture.


----------



## arthunter888

madswagga said:


> venus flytrap! had never heard of it until a few hours ago. came in with a huge batch of assorted other strains. more of a "herb" or "spice" taste. various greens  with orange hairs. your run of the mill decent nug with a coating of crystals. one bowl tween six everyday smokers got us all ripped



Is this the strain you were talking about from Amsterdam, the "best"?


----------



## Paulination

grapefruit kush, light green(whatever that was), thats about all for now as im on vacation and no friends up here


----------



## thujone

neilklonooxyzam said:


> BLueberry romulan! i envy you buddy. I wish I could get my hands on some of that in FLA!!



where the fuck is this!?  i love anything blueberry :D  never had romulan personally but i know that is some fuck-yew-up shit!  on a related note... i expect to be seeing some m39 x blueberry x transplated chemdawg lineage soon.  i'm not an m39 fan but i've had very nice pheno from this blueberry and the unknown chemdawg and they blow fucking minds solo.  not sure if they will achieve synchronicity (lol @ chron) because these strains are powerhouses on their own BUT the breeder is supposed to be a legend so some _crazy_ shit might just materialize.


----------



## squidhead

Picture unavailable....


----------



## squidhead

Time for a toke....


----------



## leiphos

well jack herrer has been popping up a lot in nyc of late ...so say the sources... and I can say it makes me a lot less of a Go-Getter than the usual sour d, but I still get high enough to bob my head and mosh


----------



## panic in paradise

*God Bud*

i checked out a new, '' co-op" today and acquired a strain i thought i would never see, and was doubtful of from all the hype; God Bud, wow.

the owner of the shop said it was indica dominant, nnno; neon green, bright burning green smell, it pulls apart like cotton, and is an ultra flying head fuck.

worked excellently with my pleurisy, osteo in knees, ballooning burning taught lower back and sides under my ribs to hips, and left minor pectoral inflamation. 
all while riding in a car for four hours, and two more waiting to get my recommendation renewed, good stuff.

A +1 for god bud, and compassion prices... for the qualifying, fucked for life, smoke him silly patients.

_ pics soon _


----------



## hydrochron

Red Lebanese ohhhhhh YEAHHHH


----------



## DavisK4high247

I think that Manatuska Thunder Fuck from Alaksa,the real strain of WTF which is grown only by clones now days is in my opinion the best bud and in Alaska it sells in the Manatuska Valley area where its name comes from for $200- to $250 an Ounce tops there...It was tested by the University of MIssissppi Cannbis testing program which why they have that and why in Mississippi i dunno but it tested random smaples of weed from all over for ThC and the highest THC content which was 33% THC came from Manatuska thunder Fuck,with all the other high priced strains coming in at anywhere from 20% to 28% for some really potent ak-47/kali mist hybrid of unknown name and 28% was the second highest level of THC beating out all kush strains,NYC diesel and even chemdog altho it was in the 28%ish range,and they tested multiple strains of each type from grow houses in Europe ,US,Candad etc. and they have the strains correct as much as any college testing group can get..lol wish i was a test toker altho they use advanced scientific methods,sadly,but you gotta know some professor or two and a few close people to him/her are taking a bit to sample the real way..lol..lucky fuckers...


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

has anyone tried super lemon haze?


----------



## Vader

> .It was tested by the University of MIssissppi Cannbis testing program which why they have that and why in Mississippi i dunno but it tested random smaples of weed from all over for ThC and the highest THC content which was 33% THC came from Manatuska thunder Fuck


Have you got a link to the study please?


----------



## panic in paradise

squidhead said:


> /\/\/\/\ Romulan is some good smoke, isn't it?



i was given a couple grams of romulan today, this is the first ive heard of it, and yeah it is some heavy smoke. like a more ' narcotic' trainwreck. not as sleepy as bb or kush strains to me, so far. 

i would recommend Romulan to any med paint, looking for a dom. indica.

i had lemon haze recently, tasted as described, cerebral for near an hour, but smooths out nice, helped a lot for nausea, and inflammation.
great smoke, id take the time to grow it if i had the chance.


----------



## DavisK4high247

*yes i will have to find it tho...*



Yerg said:


> Have you got a link to the study please?



Yes i have the link somewhere and i will send it to you asap which may take me a bit since i got so many books,papers,computer files that I store info into,but as soon as i find it i will defintely send it to you..


----------



## DavisK4high247

*Agree with god bud being A+*



panic in paradise said:


> i checked out a new, '' co-op" today and acquired a strain i thought i would never see, and was doubtful of from all the hype; God Bud, wow.
> 
> the owner of the shop said it was indica dominant, nnno; neon green, bright burning green smell, it pulls apart like cotton, and is an ultra flying head fuck.
> 
> worked excellently with my pleurisy, osteo in knees, ballooning burning taught lower back and sides under my ribs to hips, and left minor pectoral inflamation.
> all while riding in a car for four hours, and two more waiting to get my recommendation renewed, good stuff.
> 
> A +1 for god bud, and compassion prices... for the qualifying, fucked for life, smoke him silly patients.
> 
> _ pics soon _



I agree 100% with this I have only sample dgod Bud once sadly..but it lived up to its name and then some,,i thought the name was a marketing gimmcak at first but it's defintely a good name for the bud...I give it a grade A++ lol wish i had more but all good things will come to those(some of those anyway) who are patient with others who will have a bit of God bud to smoke in a matter of months or less...


----------



## panic in paradise

yeah, the seeds are astronomically expensive, same with elephant, and 50/50. $$$$

but, after driving home north of seattle the joint went out half way through, and i was looking around at the mountains, farm land, valleys, and water... just stoned out of my mind, like the landscape was all new to me, woooow...
 it kicked the shit out of my regular chronic pain/inflammation. it probably took me half an hour to finish a joint by myself.

and it was fucking cheap... every thing else besides bud was pricey(hash/clones/oil), but... i smoke 2-3 grams a day, with this .5-1 g a day would suffice, but, the extreme psychedelic cerebral sensation isn't really necessary lol, eventualy of course it does calm down.

i loved the conversing, scenery, and was going nuts to hear miles davis "call it what you like", or a more rhythmic track off "bitches brew". 

im having one of the Ramulen to knock out the pain from laying down all night, i have 2.2 gram infused edible ill chomp down to even out the God Bud, near sun down, and find something absurd to watch.


i would buy again, and pay 10(medical)-25 a g for sure, 25 if it was hit or miss, and i was with someone who had never tried it. haha, just to see how many times they say, "holy shit man“ in so many varied expressive tones.
haha


i have grown several white leafed manatuska, and sampled others, but, i have also had people who have grown refuse good genetic clones of it, i dont really care for it either, but its a good strain, that you can really participate in growing if you try and replicate its natural environment. 

there is a neighboring valley, its name starts with a T, but it has an indigenous strain, not as potent, but takes on more of the mint flavors some manatuska strains have or have hybridized in them.

i would rather use a male to breed with then grow out again, A.T.F. is Manatuska with a more indica dominant plant crossed in.

sagamanthra <has lots if info on many varieties of this strain.


----------



## squidhead

Mr_Fluffykins said:


> has anyone tried super lemon haze?



A pal of mine in Canada grows this strain. He sent me some to try & it's extremely good. 2 bongblasts & I'm set for hours.


----------



## Vader

> Yes i have the link somewhere and i will send it to you asap which may take me a bit since i got so many books,papers,computer files that I store info into,but as soon as i find it i will defintely send it to you..


Much appreciated.


----------



## w01fg4ng

*Favorite Tasting Strain?*

What's everyone's favorite tasting strain?  There are fruity ones (like blueberry), skunky ones (like skunk), lemony ones (like chemdawg), and sweet ones (like chocolope).  What do you like to taste the most?  I like to taste the clean lemony ones the most, like *ChemDawg*.


----------



## FiatFlux

NYC Diesel (sativa)

*NSFW*: 









MMJ
i wish i had a better camera


----------



## Vader

Arjan's Strawberry Haze. It's fucking delicious.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ASH sounds very tasty Yerg.  Thanks for the heads up on that one!



FiatFlux said:


> NYC Diesel (sativa)
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMJ
> i wish i had a better camera


This one is popular in Denver, but always hard to get a hold of for a good reason!  Love the way it taste!
Really nice pic too.


----------



## Selfmeditaker

does anybody here grow or have any info on autoflowers? Ive been seeing a lot more buzz about them lately and they peek my interest


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

smoked some bubba kush in toronto,

i dont usually smoke strain named weed, but this had to be one of the most indica, relaxing hash like weeds ive ever smoked


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Selfmeditaker said:


> does anybody here grow or have any info on autoflowers? Ive been seeing a lot more buzz about them lately and they peek my interest



advice from the guys at the sacred seed seed bank in toronto

autoflower are basically the shittiest weed there is, shwag that grows fast and is sold just for the purpose of making money, 

if someone grows autoflower they are a cheap bastard

well this isnt exactly what was said, but the basically impression


----------



## Wise420

^^ right. 8)

There are many different crosses out there now which has an autoflowering gene in it.

For a simpel example- 

New York City Diesel X Lowryder.

Alot of breeders will only try to include the autoflowering genes when crossing a few different strains. 

Example- Blueberry X Northern Lights X Lowryder.

Hell there are so many possibliltys.

Just these crosses I named now, no doubt they would be stronger then some 'normal' strains.

Also, for these genetics they dont come to cheap. And people who grow them arnt 'cheap' as you refered to. Some prefer to be running a large space(sog style) running HPS/MH for 24/7 over growing a couple 'normal' plants, to maximize space and you'se up all sq metres once they start growing.

I just noticed that you said some guys from a seed bank, I thought I read seed/cannabis forum. Mate go read some forums like Planet Skunk, and ICMAG and you'll see what the majority of folks believe about the auto's


----------



## Outta Pocket

Nice post Wise.  Don't forget the usefulness of autoflowering strains in countries with a short season, e.g. Finland...


----------



## Selfmeditaker

Wise420 said:


> ^^ right. 8)
> 
> There are many different crosses out there now which has an autoflowering gene in it.
> 
> For a simpel example-
> 
> New York City Diesel X Lowryder.
> 
> Alot of breeders will only try to include the autoflowering genes when crossing a few different strains.
> 
> Example- Blueberry X Northern Lights X Lowryder.
> 
> Hell there are so many possibliltys.
> 
> Just these crosses I named now, no doubt they would be stronger then some 'normal' strains.
> 
> Also, for these genetics they dont come to cheap. And people who grow them arnt 'cheap' as you refered to. Some prefer to be running a large space(sog style) running HPS/MH for 24/7 over growing a couple 'normal' plants, to maximize space and you'se up all sq metres once they start growing.
> 
> I just noticed that you said some guys from a seed bank, I thought I read seed/cannabis forum. Mate go read some forums like Planet Skunk, and ICMAG and you'll see what the majority of folks believe about the auto's



thanks brother and wel said my friend! I had a feeling that I would get bashed for mentioning autos. Why I do not know. They are really interesting and fun to grow. Im growing some Northern Lights auto now and they are beauuutifal plants and getting big and very healthy. I grew some of the AK-47/riders that you mentioned and pulled 3oz of each and my goodness it is some premo bud! do you grow them yourself?? if so what strians and style grow do you prefer??


----------



## Wise420

I havnt grown them yet, mainly because im young and still in with the oldies.

My main projects are guerilla grows, growing far away in the bush away from thieves, though not far from Kangaroo's


----------



## CleanGear

*Best sativia dominant strain*

Super Sliver Haze is the best I've tried as of yet


----------



## Jamshyd

My favourite strain remains unidentified . Too bad, because if I knew what it was, I'd be using Cannabis more often than I do. Maybe you guys can help me at least isolate some strains... It was full of sticky white fluff, tiny leaves, no "skunk" smell whatsoever - more fruity, the smoke tasted like Nag Champa incense... never quite tasted anything like it. The high is 100% cereberal, yet no anxiety whatsoever. It was stimulating and very visual, and felt as though it was radiating/pulsating from the "third eye". It was also relaxing at the same time. The location is Southwestern Ontario, Canada. These effects were consistent with the whole 2g, unlike other weed that is unpredictable. I know it is not easy to ID from descriptions, but I thought I'd give it a shot .

Otherwise, identified strains that I enjoyed (in order): Indian landrace (in India), Durban Poison, Haze, Jack Herrer (I guess I'm very old fashioned ). Also, most recently, Green Crack.

Strains I DISliked: Kush (I have no idea why many people love it so much), and most of the stuff on sale in this area, which is predominantly couchlock.


----------



## brutus

^ What makes you not enjoy kush? You are the first person I know that doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## Selfmeditaker

heys guys was looking for some help from you all. Im looking for a few differant strains that are have the 'uppty, stimulating, lets go do a project and work on it for hours' type of strain. I know that my start would be with the Sativas but which ones? Does anybody know of a couple ones that theyve  used that gives this type of high? I love a couchlock once in awile but Im more of the active lets get shit done when Im high! Thanks


----------



## Jamshyd

^ In my very limited experience, Durban Poison fits the bill.



wiggi said:


> ^ What makes you not enjoy kush? You are the first person I know that doesn't enjoy it.



I found that it has an "attitude" if you know what I mean (it sort of feels forced), and I also found it too stupefying and anti-social. Anytime I'd smoke it with friends, I'd find we shut up and go to our own little worlds.


----------



## Wise420

Hey Jamshyd, it is impossible to identify unknown strains. And people need to remember not every bud from the same strain will look the same.

The bud you smoked was mostly Sativa dominant by the sounds of the high, that's the best info I can give you on those buds.

Selfmeditaker - a couple potent Sativa's off the top of my head would be Kali Mist, Super Silver Haze, Nevilles Haze, Hawaiian Snow and if harvested a tad early, Trainwreck will be extremely mind blowing if grown out to perfection.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Thanks . Figured so much... it is kinda like trying to figure out an unknown psychedelic.

Would you recommend any particular strains based on the description of the high and what I listed as likes and dislikes? Would be interesting to hear an informed opinion, as I am only familiar with the strains I listed above.

Btw, interesting you mention Lowryder crosses above. The reason I started checking out CD was because my friend and I discussed the possibility of trying to cultivate Lowryder-based strains in his area.


----------



## Wise420

Jamshyd said:


> ^ Thanks . Figured so much... it is kinda like trying to figure out an unknown psychedelic.
> 
> Would you recommend any particular strains based on the description of the high and what I listed as likes and dislikes? Would be interesting to hear an informed opinion, as I am only familiar with the strains I listed above.
> 
> Btw, interesting you mention Lowryder crosses above. The reason I started checking out CD was because my friend and I discussed the possibility of trying to cultivate Lowryder-based strains in his area.


You'll find mostly Sativa's will give you that heady effect your looking for.

I grew out Hawaiian Snow this year outdoors, and the high was extremely heady and quite rushy. Also the other strains I mentioned in my post earlier should suit your needs aswell. I find with any strong Sativa the high to be quite psychedelic aswell, kinda like low dose shrooms.


----------



## radric davis

Yeah Jamshyd that is good advice wise is giving. You probably didn't enjoy Kush very much because it is very indica dominant and it sounds like you seem to like sativa high's. I think Jack Herer is a good sativa personally.


----------



## Vader

Jamshyd, if you like Durban Poison, you might want to try Power Plant, it's based on South African genetics. I really enjoy Arjan's Hazes as well, damn good sativas


----------



## w01fg4ng

Jamshyd, Sour Diesel is a great hybrid that generally has more sativa traits.  I find the high from sour diesel to be the most "social" than any other herb.  Talkative for bout 1 hour and then you are sober, left wanting more.  Sour diesel is awesome.  It might also be what you are looking for to cultivate and cross with the Lowryder----now that I would love to try.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ This one seems to be legendary... many people talk about it, yet it seems impossible to find (both as finished product or as seed).

Re: PP, this is not the first time someone recommends it to me. Definitely will keep a lookout for it.

One theory I have is that it isn't so much sativa that I like, but rather a high concentration of THCV in addition to THC. This would explain my liking both the Indian strains ("charas"... but that doesn't say much) and African ones.


----------



## Vader

^If you're looking for a high THCV content, the classic skunk #1 might be worth a look-see.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Are you serious!? The more you know... 

Haha. Definitely will look into it. This one should be easy to find, and will prove if the THCV is indeed a crucial factor. Do you have any links for details on its and other strains cannabionoid contents?

Another reason I'm suspecting it is because it is apparently a cb antagonist, meaning that it probably modulates the action of THC such that the good effects are highlighted while the bad are mostly blocked. Just a theory though.

As an aside, it is funny how absorbing the world of cannabis is once you get into it. Before that Lowryder idea I was an occasional smoker at best. Now I find myself oogling over pics of plants and reading about all different strains... this in itself is kinda addictive. Must admit it is one of the most beautiful and fascinating plants that I can think of.


----------



## Blowmonkey

THCV increases absorption of THC and other cannabinoids, it packs more of a punch than THC would alone (albeit somewhat "clearer"), but it shortens duration. Came to find out last year that THCV is abundant in pretty much all the outdoor samples that I (and others) had gotten tested using cannalytics; thin layer chromotography. Amongst the samples I sent in, the following contained (significant) amounts of THCV: Blueberry, Jackberry, Lebanese & my own Thai, the Thai and Jackberry were grown indoors. Nearly all of the bud samples which were grown outside contained more THCV than usual (except my Dieselryder, which contained none). Another grower used a Jackberry under plasma lighting (it's spectrum is more comparable to that of the sun and it also emits uvb) and the THCV contents were raised compared to my indoor sample, which was grown under HPS (no uv lighting).

Pretty safe assumption would be that the spectrum of the sun and uv lighting is favourable to THCV production in cannabis, so all you gotta do is plant a good strain outdoors.  The ones I mentioned are pretty much guaranteed to contain THCV, the Jackberry and Blueberry both came from Sannie (dutch breeder, used Mota's seeds) & the Lebanese came from Bluehemp. Had to add that last bit of info, there's different kinds of Blueberry and Lebanese out on the market, undoubtedly the cannabinoid ratio's will also be different.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Very interesting, thank you. The fact that you mention uv exposure reinforces my belief that THCV is the one factor that the Durban and Indian cannabis had in common (both grown outdoors).

I am familiar with Sannie actually, as he was the person who was recommended for Lowryder as well. Cheers, and thanks for the tip!


----------



## Wise420

Is anyone breeding anything at the moment?

Im not, i'd love to though. Hopefully I can start on some outdoor beans this year and cross Trainwreck and Hawaiian snow then continue to grow out untill they become a stable strain.

What are some strains you'd like to cross?


----------



## Jamshyd

Got one more question for blowmonkey (and anyone else who knows): Seeing that I would generally go for hash over the usual unknown-strain cannabis sold around my area, is it safe to say that most Hash also probably contains a good level of THCV since it is traditionally derived from outdoors plants?


----------



## Vader

From _Hashish!_ by Robert Connell Clarke:


> The traditional sources of sieved hashish such as Afghanistan, Lebanon, Morocco, Pakistan and Turkey are all characterised as having relatively large amounts of CBD in relation to the amounts of THC. The level of CBD actually exceeds the amount of THC in some samples. The high levels of CBD could account for the somewhat attenuated, but longer lasting effects associated with hashish from Lebanon, Morocco and Pakistan. Except for Afghanistan, the THCV content of hashish from all these origins is low or negligible. High THCV levels could account for the unique high induced by Afghani hashish. THCV is also found in small amounts in Indian and Nepali hashish.


So, in answer to your question...no. 

IIRC, you're Canadian Jamshyd. In that case, unless you go out of your way to buy imported hash, I would imagine that a lot of the hash you smoke is domestically produced from indoor plants anyway.

Seems like it might be time take your THCV theory back to the drawing board...


----------



## Jamshyd

Something doesn't add up (well something didn't add since the beginning, hence my looking at THCV for answers ).

I don't find hash to be stupefying/couchlock at all. It may not be as psychedelic-like as some cannabis, but it is still even less-so the former, and it is consistently the least anxiety-producing cannabis product (as opposed to oil).

Btw, you'd be surprised at the disconnect between East and West in Canada. In Ontario, getting anything from BC, be it the "hydro" super organic weed or the bubblehash, is considered a luxury here. The hash we do get seems to be mostly moroccan and lebanese, and it is actually very uncommon.


----------



## Vader

See, I really prefer smoking hash as well, the high just seems to have a clarity and a cleanliness that marijuana doesn't produce for me. I always chalked it up to a high CBD content, but then I'm not a fan of muggy, heavy highs either. Hopefully blowmonkey can inform us what mysterious compound it is that produces these desirable effects. In a fit a pure speculation, I'm thinking that it could be the lack of some cannabinoid that modulates the high, which is present in the rest of the plant but not very concentrated in the resin. On the other hand, it could indeed be CBD (which reduces the anxiogenesis of THC) that we enjoy, and that the stupefying high is due to some other component. Who knows.

You're completely right, my knowledge of the Canadian cannabis market is very limited and superficial. I suppose that given the geographical vastness of the country a good deal of difference across it is only to be expected.


----------



## Chainer

I would have assumed it was the lack of CBD/N in the hash that produces a more apparent "clear" high.

That said, I've smoked plenty of hash and eaten plenty of oil that has made me ultra couch-locked.  So yes, something doesn't add up.

edit: You may find this helpful:



> Yesyesyes, but if you were to take hash that is say 60% THC and allow it to oxidize (the natural process during aging) and then ...age it until that 60% THC has oxidized into CBD. I actually think it's CBN but it could be called PJDJY and the topic would still be clear. You would then have what?
> 
> See the way I'm thinking since most strains, actually since all strains have their THC ratio to CBD/CBN lower (have you ever seen a strain with 7% THC and 10% CBD?) most people have only been subjected to the THC counterpart, so if theres never enough CBD/CBN to be tolerated nobody will ever develop a tolerance to CBD/CBN. Since most strains like I said above never have more than like 4% CBD (that I can find), there could be something valueable gained out of taking a large quanity of tolerance inducing THC-hash and converting it into a large quanity of untoleable CBD/CBN-hash.
> 
> Did that make any sense?



Answer:



> Yes, but from my understanding in Organic Chemistry, and knowledge of the delta nine compound at best what happened was some thc decomposed as it oxidized what my have given a different high, but unless you stem distill the thc outa the resin glans, the ratios shouldn't change that much besides what the oxidized decomposed compound margen is.
> 
> CBN (Cannabinol) is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high.
> CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid.
> 
> 
> 
> Cannabidiol - CBD also occurs in almost all strains. Concentration range from none, to about 95 percent of the total cannabinoids present. THC and CBD are the two most abundant naturally occurring cannabinoids. CBD is not psychotomimetic in the pure form, although it does have sedative, analgesic, and antibiotic properties.
> In order for CBD to affect the high, THC must be present in quantities ordinarily psychoactive. CBD can contribute to the high by interacting with THC to potentiate (enhance) or antagonize (interfere or lessen) certain qualities of the high.
> CBD appears to potentiate the depressant effects of THC and antagonize is excitatory effects. CBD also delays the onset of the high but can make it last considerably longer (as much as twice as long). The kind of grass that takes a while to come on but keeps coming on. "also known as a creeper effect"
> Opinions are conflicting as to whether it increases or decreases the intensity of the high, intensity and high being difficult to define. Terms such as knock-out or sleepy, dreamlike, or melancholic are often used to describe the high from grass with sizeable proportions of CBD and THC.
> When only small amounts of THC are present with high proportions of CBD, the high is more of a buzz, and the mind feels dull and the body de-energized.


----------



## Jamshyd

Very interesting, thanks for sharing 

So perhaps the culprit here is CBN? From what I've read so far, CBD (and CBDV) seems more benificial than not (just like THCV). As such, I actually have no problem with indica (and in fact, may prefer some indica genetics in what I smoked - just like the stuff in India).

The only one that seems wholly negative is CBN, which is probably present in large quantities in the nameless schwag people grow here (these are typically highschool children) that is never really cured properly. 

So it seems I am not so much looking for the presence of a substance, but rather the absence of CBN?


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

what about CBG? or is that more medical, dr hornby mentioned one epileptic patientbeing treated with a high cbg strain


----------



## Chainer

CBG?  I'm going to have to do some reading on that one.

Edit: CBG is non-psychoactive, so I assume it's rather useless.  Further, it appears in Hemp plants rather than home-grown smoked cannabis.  Further, CBG binds to your CB2 receptors, yet it doesn't seem to do much of anything at that site.  It also binds to CB1 though to a lesser extent.  So based on that information, I'd say you want no CBG as it serves no proven purpose and it's just one of those near-hundred Cannabigerol found in cannabis.

I was unable to find a high CBG strain as it doesn't occur in cannabis which is used as a drug in concentrated amounts, only in hemp.


----------



## Vader

^One might even posit that CBG is one of the undesirable "headache" compounds that make smoking low-grade weed unpleasant. i mean, aren't all cannabinoids other than THC non-psychoactive, though some serve to alter the effects of THC?


----------



## squidhead

I walked out to the mailbox yesterday & there was a package from 1 of my grower pals [this one's in Canada]. A belated b-day present [my b-day was Aug 1] & in it was: 1/2 oz of Morning Moon...1/2 oz of Lemon Larry [new 1 to me]...& a nice big chunk of hash.
I tried some Morning Moon last night & whoa!! I was orbittal for hours. I ground-up 1 bud in my grinder & had to take my little electric-shaver brush & get all the trichs off the grinder spokes.
I can hardly wait to try the Lemon Larry & I haven't smoked any hash in years!! It's a great week!!


----------



## Chainer

Yerg said:


> i mean, aren't all cannabinoids other than THC non-psychoactive, though some serve to alter the effects of THC?



Yeah, that's probably true, my point was CBG is simply inactive at both your CB1 and CB2 sites so it's likely it just causes effects you don't want.  Either way, it probably won't appear in concentrated doses in anything you are smoking, unless it's literally hemp or wild cannabis.


----------



## Jamshyd

Question: they say that (some?) industrial hemp contains high levels of CBN. Are these levels high enough for one to use things like hemp-oil medicinally for the benefits of CBN?

As an aside, the other day I drank a couple of hemp-beers and a couple shots of tequila (light drinking by my tolerance standards). The next day I had the most horrendous hangover I've ever experienced!


----------



## Chainer

Jamshyd said:


> Question: they say that (some?) industrial hemp contains high levels of CBN. Are these levels high enough for one to use things like hemp-oil medicinally for the benefits of CBN?
> 
> As an aside, the other day I drank a couple of hemp-beers and a couple shots of tequila (light drinking by my tolerance standards). The next day I had the most horrendous hangover I've ever experienced!



I'm basing this off of what I've once heard, but I'm not sure if it's fact... I believe you need THC in order for CBN/Ds to be active.  They simply alter the way THC is binding and reacting in your CB1 and CB2 receptor sites.  This is coming from my very loose understanding of neurobiology, though.


----------



## Wise420

^^ Yep. Without THC there is no high and you wont feel any other effects.


----------



## Jamshyd

Hmm... my understanding was that CBD, by being an antagonist, actually has a medicinal effect all of its own and is even being researched as a medication?

Check out the wiki for it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabidiol

Of course, the idea is not to get high, but rather if there is enough CBD in hemp to provide its medicinal benefits?


----------



## Chainer

Jamshyd said:


> Hmm... my understanding was that CBD, by being an antagonist, actually has a medicinal effect all of its own and is even being researched as a medication?
> 
> Check out the wiki for it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabidiol
> 
> Of course, the idea is not to get high, but rather if there is enough CBD in hemp to provide its medicinal benefits?



According to one of the studies, it hasn't had proven effects when administered alone (without other cannabidiols or THC - or any variation of it) other than slight sedation.  However, according to a human research test, it is said to produce stimulant effects.  So now we've got two competing theories, one which states it cause mild sedation in Animals, and another which states stimulant use in Humans...

So, go figure.  Honestly, it seems there is too much misinformation out there.  I suppose in theory, such a concoction is possible, though it's effects are likely less medicinal than MJ itself prior to any extractions - I'm not sure why anyone would work towards such a thing unless they truly have no faith that MJ will be legalized or at least MMJ in the near future.

Do you mind me asking why?  Perhaps if I have better insight I could answer the question better.  Trying to extract CBD from Hemp?

EDIT: This may help you!  I see the medical community is growing interest in CBD/Ns very quickly, almost as if to replace the usefulness of THC combined with these cannaboids.


----------



## jdjack27

*Anyone ever heard of*

Superjack? Best bud I've smoken to date


----------



## Chainer

OP, this is a Strain Discussion topic.

Merged.

Chainer


----------



## carbon unit

Dear God.

If you really exist you will enable me to actually smoke some weed someday that goes by a name.


----------



## Outta Pocket

carbon unit said:


> Dear God.
> 
> If you really exist you will enable me to actually smoke some weed someday that goes by a name.



Folks you are in CT, you just gotta network.  Check the pic thread, you can see some of the great dank that comes thru the Nutmeg State.  Good luck


----------



## squidhead

1 of my grower pals just got popped for sales & distribution of weed, growing/manufacturing within 1000 ft of a school [evidently, he lived near some school, but never had any dealings with kids], possession of firearms & weapons with that '1000 ft from a school' garbage.
While he was arrested, the pigs search-warranted his crib & he told me they left it in shambles!!....that's just disrespectful of others' property. Grabbed all his equipment [lights, fans, assorted gardening necessities, etc.] for growing, tray full of clones, the whole shit & shebang!!...makes me sick that otherwise law-abiding, honest, hard-working individuals have their entire lives ruined due to an innocent plant that God put here for something. I don't think he makes many mistakes -- "Oh jeez!! What was I thinking when I invented cannabis?"-- I don't see it.
But this dude [who grew designer shit] is in deep shit & I told him anything he needs, call me & I'll help you out. Right now, he's trying to hire an attorney, so he can keep the State [I'm not going to mention which 1...sorry] from confiscating his home, vehicles, firearms [even though they're all legal] have something to do with committing a crime & in possession of firearms within 1000 ft of school property. 
*He's got a long road ahead....*


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ Oh yeah, the way he got popped....he had 1 customer. That fucker got popped with crack & pulled a 'rollover' with the heat. My buddy was bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Hashman1973

We have a strain here which is orange kush mixed with white russian, this stuff is so awesome and makes food taste so much nicer during munchie attacks


----------



## squidhead

Hashman1973 said:


> We have a strain here which is orange kush mixed with white russian, this stuff is so awesome and makes food taste so much nicer during munchie attacks



*Orange Kush & White Russian? Wouldn't that make an orange & white cushion?? LOL!!  8) :D*


----------



## DavisK4high247

let's so got some Orange Crush that is killer shit...smoking on some strawberry cough today, had some Super Silver Haze recently, White shark which is White Widow crossed with something..it's stronger than White widow anyway...and gonna have some bud from Alaska soon some MTF#2..aka Manatuska Thunder Fuck #2...shit has like 30%+ THC !!!!I cannot wait for that bud...i know some people in alaska and they sell it there for cheap. and for that bud I have seen people happily pay over a lot of cash for  an Oz...although i was not one of them...I pay cheap for an ounce plus some gas money to get it down here.. but MTF#2 is worth the money if you have ever smoked it you


----------



## DavisK4high247

*Look for a NORML lawyer to help him..*



squidhead said:


> 1 of my grower pals just got popped for sales & distribution of weed, growing/manufacturing within 1000 ft of a school [evidently, he lived near some school, but never had any dealings with kids], possession of firearms & weapons with that '1000 ft from a school' garbage.
> While he was arrested, the pigs search-warranted his crib & he told me they left it in shambles!!....that's just disrespectful of others' property. Grabbed all his equipment [lights, fans, assorted gardening necessities, etc.] for growing, tray full of clones, the whole shit & shebang!!...makes me sick that otherwise law-abiding, honest, hard-working individuals have their entire lives ruined due to an innocent plant that God put here for something. I don't think he makes many mistakes -- "Oh jeez!! What was I thinking when I invented cannabis?"-- I don't see it.
> But this dude [who grew designer shit] is in deep shit & I told him anything he needs, call me & I'll help you out. Right now, he's trying to hire an attorney, so he can keep the State [I'm not going to mention which 1...sorry] from confiscating his home, vehicles, firearms [even though they're all legal] have something to do with committing a crime & in possession of firearms within 1000 ft of school property.
> *He's got a long road ahead....*



 Look for your friend or have him look at getting one of the many attornys that are wroking for NORML, I think you can go to the NORML website and they have  alist of lawyers on staff in each state,or most states or they can refer you to a more low key-non NORML publicly affiliated lawyer,the dicsretion of that would be better at trial than having known member attorney from NORML representing your friend,although I suppose it depend son the state.Bible Belt- defintely have them refer you to a good lawyer not associted by name with NORML,other states depends but best to have a secret supporter of NORML to represent your friend than an out in the open "legfalize it now!" type of NORML lawyer in court,although that is being unfair to there lawyers,they are smarter than that,but public image counts in trials unfortunaltely...Good Luck to your friend..


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ Thanks my friend. He's got a lawyer hired already. I didn't want to say which State it was in, but I PM'd it to you. Keep it on the down-low, please. Small town & shitty State.


----------



## stand.by

Here are a few strains I enjoyed from my trip to the dam.

*AK47* -





*Kushadelic* -





*White Widow* -





Tired so many, OG Kush, Bubba Kush, Purple Haze, Silver Haze, Red cherry berry... too many to remember.


----------



## DavisK4high247

damn that ak-47 looks tasty,and that shit does hit you like a ak-47--hard...lol...White Widow looks good too,but i like White Rhino,which is White widow X Northern Lights#5 I think...anyway it's some killer too...lol...medical strain usually the White Rhino is as well as AK-47,depending on where you are at....damn nice pics.


----------



## Wise420

Is that mold on the kushberry?


----------



## Chainer

all three of those look really, really similar, lol.


----------



## Vader

^I was gonna say that. That's how a lot of bud is in the Dam though, very samey.


----------



## stand.by

Yer they do look similar admittedly, I wish i'd taken more pictures of the other buds sampled, but oh well, there's always next time aha


----------



## lovechild89

mmmm that white widow looks damn tasty....


----------



## Wise420

Wheres the HR Chainer?

That Kushadelic has freakin mold on it!


----------



## stand.by

Wise420 said:


> Wheres the HR Chainer?
> 
> That Kushadelic has freakin mold on it!



Haha, its just the quality of the pic, if you look on this one, you can see its just were a little bit of the nug has come off near were a few of the smaller leaves have been


----------



## Wise420

Ah I see now %)


----------



## squidhead

*/\/\/\/\ I'll bet you can pick-up that nug just by pressing on it. *


----------



## Mr. Shiver

Some recent pick-ups for me and my boy dieselbaby:






Italian Stallion, Marc Emery genetics grown from seed. Smells like Romano cheese and Italian herbs and spices, real heady sativa high with a strong body buzz that creeps from your head down to your toes. Fully developed trich's on this stuff. Enjoyed the whole 1/4 thoroughly. Here's a screen shot from the high-res:






Here's a close-up of this Pineapple Kush x Hindu Kush that came and went real quick but is one of the better buds I've ever come across. This has that rich candied pineapple taste but smells like a real strong Hindu and hits you in all the right places.







Below is the Island Kush. Some of the frostiest bud I've ever seen. Smells like Hawaii, and is a heavy-hitter.






Last one. This was called King's Kush. It reminds me of that old-school New York piff, real haze. They said it was Neville's Haze x Arjans Haze x some OG. It features dense, sticky haze buds that hit you right in the face with a SOARING sativa high.


----------



## Chainer

That Island looks fire.


----------



## Wise420

Nice shots.

Ive read up on the Kings Kush, very keen on growing/smoking it


----------



## Mr. Shiver

I have tons more stuff to show you guys if you're interested.


----------



## squidhead

*Awesome pics, Mr. Shiver....every single flavor looks superb!! Some very sticky-looking buds in every photo. I REALLY like the looks of that Island Kush....I'll bet that packs a wallop to the noggin. I usually hate anything from Emeroid, but must admit, that does look exceptional.
I don't have a good camera [what am I saying? I don't have ANY camera, except the 1 on my cellphone!!] or I'd show you a pic of this stuff called 'Morning Moon' that I got sent to me by 1 of my grower pals in Canada. Extremely good smoke. *


----------



## skn

Blueberry, where else u gunna find blue buds.  I also like bubble gum and g13, and plain old skunk #1


----------



## stand.by

Mr.Shiver, your making me drool man! Sure looks like some tasty smoke


----------



## squidhead

Mr. Shiver said:


> I have tons more stuff to show you guys if you're interested.



*But of course, Mr. S....sure would love to try some of that Island Kush.

**Who am I kidding? I'd love to try any of those you mentioned!!**

Need my address, Shivmeister??.........[J/K kinda]........  *


----------



## lovechild89

OMG thats kings kush made my mouth water!


----------



## J@germe1ster

So out of last years harvest I would have to say  the top five would be

Redwood Kush- New all time favorite
Chemdawg
XJ13
Pure Kush
Blue Dream 
Super Silver Haze

Probably in that order as well... If you haven't had that Redwood call a friend, come to Cali, do whatever it takes cause once you smoke it you wont ever forget it... 
Ill have some pics here real soon...


----------



## w01fg4ng

J@germe1ster said:


> So out of last years harvest I would have to say  the top five would be
> 
> Redwood Kush- New all time favorite
> *Chemdawg*
> XJ13
> Pure Kush
> Blue Dream
> Super Silver Haze


ChemDawg is the bees knees imo


----------



## J@germe1ster

^Yeah I meant to take that one out of there the true Sour D is way better imo.


[edit]-Man I'm such an idiot I don't know why I misinterpreted "beesnees" LOL. I haven't heard it in so long. Anyways, I haven't smoked much of the Chem Dawg but Jason King says its one of the most potent strains in the world I can't wait 'til October 'tis the season!


----------



## w01fg4ng

J@germe1ster said:


> ^Yeah I meant to take that one out of there the true Sour D is way better imo.
> 
> 
> [edit]-Man I'm such an idiot I don't know why I misinterpreted "beesnees" LOL. I haven't heard it in so long. Anyways, I haven't smoked much of the Chem Dawg but Jason King says its one of the most potent strains in the world I can't wait 'til October 'tis the season!


haha you're alright in my book.  

colorado has the chemdawg if you're wondering.  it should be on the coast somewhere too.  i'm fond of sour d as well


----------



## J@germe1ster

^Yeah I used to live in boulder for awhile then in Morrison. Colorado always seemed to have a huge selection of strains even before present law. I can't wait to go back next month and see what she has turned into back there. My friends say things are getting better all the time as far as quality and strain selection go.


----------



## 8omodelolecarz

hey bro. new to the site and read yours.Could you call me or go off site to ask you a question about one of your comments? jlperry4820@charter.net
THX


----------



## 8omodelolecarz

:I hope that shit smoked as good as it looked I got Doned just staring at it.Can you help a brother out some time down the line?Peace out enjoy baby boy





Mr. Shiver said:


> Some recent pick-ups for me and my boy dieselbaby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Stallion, Marc Emery genetics grown from seed. Smells like Romano cheese and Italian herbs and spices, real heady sativa high with a strong body buzz that creeps from your head down to your toes. Fully developed trich's on this stuff. Enjoyed the whole 1/4 thoroughly. Here's a screen shot from the high-res:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close-up of this Pineapple Kush x Hindu Kush that came and went real quick but is one of the better buds I've ever come across. This has that rich candied pineapple taste but smells like a real strong Hindu and hits you in all the right places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the Island Kush. Some of the frostiest bud I've ever seen. Smells like Hawaii, and is a heavy-hitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one. This was called King's Kush. It reminds me of that old-school New York piff, real haze. They said it was Neville's Haze x Arjans Haze x some OG. It features dense, sticky haze buds that hit you right in the face with a SOARING sativa high.


----------



## 8omodelolecarz

that last one looks very similar to popcorn in movie theater. My little boy wouldn't know the difference until he tried eating it and got a smell of the funky stuff. ~


----------



## Outta Pocket

"smells like hawaii" lololol


----------



## DavisK4high247

OG Skywalker is some killer and so is Purple Barney..


----------



## hinjeet

*What does a young c. plant look like?*

I was recently in a park and walked a while off-road. I saw a plant that reminds me of Cannabis: thin stem, pointy leaves. But it didn't smell. I don't know why is there often such a strong smell when growing c. plants. The plant I saw, I didn't take pictures today, it looks something like this: http://cannabis.com/files/photos/f26df67e8110ee2L.jpg

So I was wondering why do so many varieties exhibit the 5 leave arrangement? I suppose they started breeding that trait out because in the wild,  that's how killer people find it.


----------



## Chainer

moving to strain discussion


----------



## Vader

Plants don't smell until fairly late in their life cycle, until they're nearing readiness for harvest. The plant you saw would have only been a seedling, and so won't smell for a long time. The number of leaves is purely down to the strain; indicas usually have broad leaflets, often 5 of them as you note, whereas sativa varieties have thinner leaflets, and a greater number, anything up to 13. The reason the 5-leaf arrangement is familiar is partly because that's how it's represented by artists (and so how it appears on t-shirts, album covers, posters, bongs etc), and partly because indica strains are better for growers because they grow short, fast and dense, and so are more often familiar.


----------



## Wise420

Ive seen plants in veg stink up whole grow rooms way before flowering. The smell's and how strong they are comes down to the health and strain.

Also the number of leaves on a plant dosent just come down to genetics, it also has to do with how healthy and big the plant is.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

just got a half eighth of afghooey.... best smoke ive had this year..... and it looks quite similar to the pictures in the cannabible.... GREAT high


----------



## Vader

^We call that a sixteenth .


----------



## squidhead

ChemicalSmiles said:


> just got a half eighth of afghooey.... best smoke ive had this year..... and it looks quite similar to the pictures in the cannabible.... GREAT high



Whoa!! WTF is this world of ours coming to? 1.75 grams of weed?

Plug it!!8):D8(


----------



## Chainer

"half eighth " made me lol


----------



## squidhead

chainer3k said:


> "half eighth " made me lol



*LMAO!! Pretty soon, weed will be packaged in a piece of a magazine page [like cocaine was packaged in the 1980s...maybe even still]...like a 'corner' of the magazine folded into a square.
"Hey guys!! Look at the 1/2 gram of weed that I got for $20!! That'll only be about 1/2 a hit, so let's just LOOK at it & admire its aroma. Man, if we go & sell some blood & stop by the sperm bank for a deposit, we might get enough $$$ to buy us all 1 or 2 tokes!!"8)*


----------



## DavisK4high247

lol..yeah weed is about approaching the price of crack when buying the killer shit by the gram...almost ...have heard of people paying close to crack prices on some websites...crazy...lol never bought a 1/16th or 1.75 g of weed before..bought a joint but thats different it was not weighed out..lol..damn 1/16th of an oz...man i never buy less than an OZ of killer buds but I get it for cheaper than most luckily,but damn i'm still laughing about a 1/16th of weed..we called that a "teener" 1/16th oz..half an 8 Ball of coke but a "teener" of weed...this world has gone fucking crazy with prices for weed.....


----------



## squidhead

DavisK4high247 said:


> lol..yeah weed is about approaching the price of crack when buying the killer shit by the gram...almost ...have heard of people paying close to crack prices on some websites...crazy...lol never bought a 1/16th or 1.75 g of weed before..bought a joint but thats different it was not weighed out..lol..damn 1/16th of an oz...man i never buy less than an OZ of killer buds but I get it for cheaper than most luckily,but damn i'm still laughing about a 1/16th of weed..we called that a "teener" 1/16th oz..half an 8 Ball of coke but a "teener" of weed...this world has gone fucking crazy with prices for weed.....



*I agree with Davis 100%. If you find someone selling some killer weed, go ahead & invest your paycheck to cop an OZ. That's actually the most economical way...plus you're guaranteed that what you'll be tokin for awhile, will be excellent doobage.
If you were to keep running back & forth to the distributor, buying 1/8ths at a time, that OZ will end-up costing you double. Better to make the major investment 1 time & save yourself the hassle of "hoping" the dude's still got some left to sell.
Buying in bulk is the smart way....but I swear, when I was dealing weed in the 1970s & some of the early 1980s, if someone said they needed a "quarter", that meant a "quarter LB". We never heard of 1/4th of an ounce. The lowest anyone went was 1/2 OZ. When I see 1/8th of an ounce selling for [No Prices, Chainer], I just cannot believe my eyes!! 8(8(8(*


----------



## Chainer

I buy by the slice regularly, but weekend pickups are by the OZ.  Always headies.  Prices are absurd, yes, but the quality of the plant I'm buying is absurd as well.

If you've grown some of these 26%+ THC strains, you'd want to sell it for much more than it already is being sold at.


----------



## squidhead

squidhead said:


> *When I see 1/8th of an ounce selling for [No Prices, Chainer]*



ROFLMAO!! Thanks for the laugh!! 8)


----------



## rockstarbliss

My favorite two strains are LA CON and Super lemon haze


----------



## panic in paradise

loving some OG Kush atm.

i have heard OG Kush is,,,, ChemDawg.

bastardized so to speak; seems in many senses like a RezDawg strain...

very sour pungent fruit, kerosene/petrol, citrus-pine-sol/chemical unorganic bright odor, some notes of tart grapes occasionally.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ The genetics of OG Kush, Chemdawg and Sour Diesel are directly related.  From my understanding Chemdawg is the parent/predecessor to OG Kush and Sour Diesel.  OG Kush and Sour Diesel are sisters.

Some claim that it's the other way around, and OG Kush is the parent of Chemdawg.  There is a level of unknown variables which causes this debate.  It's a chicken/egg argument if you ask me.


----------



## panic in paradise

interesting, i have experience with Diesel and its varieties, there isn't that taste or smell; that psychedelic like feel that is so notable to me.

SD is not my favorite med(but i grew and smoked myself sick of it), ive had limited other rezdawg strains though, always have been on the hunt for Chemo, and  ChemDawg.


----------



## w01fg4ng

that taste and smell of og kush is much more similar to chemdawg than it is to sour diesel for sure.  sour diesel seems to be the least potent of the three as well.

i'm not sure if i have had the rezdawg before.  nycd i've heard is not an actual diesel, but the rezdawg version of it is?  i guess it depends on who you are talking to.


----------



## Chainer

Smoked some ChemDog, East Coast Sour D, and AK-99 during my 3 day window of being able to smoke cannabis.

All three were amazing, but ChemDog is still one of my favorite strains next to well grown Northern Lights.  Also,  I think I like Cindy 99 better than the AK-99 (ak/cindy)


----------



## panic in paradise

SourD was a gifted seed gone hermie from a Colorado breeder who makes petrol smelling strains, RezDawgs seed/plant went hermi and polenated a MassSuperSkunk...?

i was reluctant to pick this up because Kush has always just made me want to sleep, this is out door from a new local caregiver, he said it was a Sativa dominant,  i felt unsure but the price was unbeatable, and i was about to make a 200+ mile ride, rather then delivery...


NOW, what's just insane, is that this guy mentioned a local "co-op" i was providing; PurpleIce, BlueBerry, DamnIndica, & AK47 clones for, they went down...

but but but! this freaking guy has my plants!! lol
except the BB, i had a hearty PI bonsai mother that died while i was sick bad one week... i had plans for a hybrid with that and was devastated to see it had died(large U shaped plant root pruned in small 1.3L container).
so he had pics of them on his phone he showed me(hehe typical grower), and it was obviously them, i was trying not to puke and hurting bad at the time + gobsmacked,  i have identical photos of the AK on mine but didn't think to show him.... and now, closing in on a year from the mothers settling in my veg-room,, they'll be coming back :D its amazing.
so he is getting some PurpleHaze clones, i do believe so, especially since he can grow outside... let them really live it out.
i just luvs it.


----------



## squidhead

I gotta try that *Chemdawg* sometime.


----------



## ayalabestia

tyler_fitz said:


> lol i recall my dad talking about it as well...
> 
> "acapulco gold, panama red, they don't grow shit like that anymore..."



hehe i live in panama at central america and let me tell you here they grow panama red and its massivly very fing! good weed !


----------



## panic in paradise

"panama red-panama red, he'll steel your woman then he'll rob your head"
old and in the way


----------



## w01fg4ng

panic in paradise said:


> SourD was a gifted seed gone hermie from a Colorado breeder who makes petrol smelling strains, RezDawgs seed/plant went hermi and polenated a MassSuperSkunk...?
> 
> i was reluctant to pick this up because Kush has always just made me want to sleep, this is out door from a new local caregiver, he said it was a Sativa dominant,  i felt unsure but the price was unbeatable, and i was about to make a 200+ mile ride, rather then delivery...
> 
> 
> NOW, what's just insane, is that this guy mentioned a local "co-op" i was providing; PurpleIce, BlueBerry, DamnIndica, & AK47 clones for, they went down...
> 
> but but but! this freaking guy has my plants!! lol
> except the BB, i had a hearty PI bonsai mother that died while i was sick bad one week... i had plans for a hybrid with that and was devastated to see it had died(large U shaped plant root pruned in small 1.3L container).
> so he had pics of them on his phone he showed me(hehe typical grower), and it was obviously them, i was trying not to puke and hurting bad at the time + gobsmacked,  i have identical photos of the AK on mine but didn't think to show him.... and now, closing in on a year from the mothers settling in my veg-room,, they'll be coming back :D its amazing.
> so he is getting some PurpleHaze clones, i do believe so, especially since he can grow outside... let them really live it out.
> i just luvs it.


Oh wow.  That almost sounds like someone I know in the mountains here in CO with the petrol smelling strains.  
I have always had issues growing sativa dominant strains indoor, but an outdoor PH sounds amazing really.  Good luck man, that sounds great!



squidhead said:


> I gotta try that *Chemdawg* sometime.


I have smoked well over 200 strains in my life (most being in the past year), and I honestly can say that I have not tasted anything better than a well grown Chemdawg.  It's just that good.  Oh yeah, it's pretty damn potent too


----------



## Outta Pocket

Chemdawg is delicious... I had some amazing tasting lemon wreck some time ago.  I'm really partial to those delicious, grape-tasting strains that California growers seem to do best.  

If I was to make a strain scent into a cologne it would be a primo batch of Blue Dream... So spicy and aromatic.

For me what really makes a batch of buds top, top shelf is when you get a markedly different, delicious taste on the inhale and exhale.  So satisfying, subtle & complex.

CATPISS is nice too 


Right now I got a lil GDP, a slice is reekin up my place through the glass ball jar no lie


----------



## squidhead

w01fg4ng said:


> I have smoked well over 200 strains in my life (most being in the past year), and I honestly can say that I have not tasted anything better than a well grown Chemdawg.  It's just that good.  Oh yeah, it's pretty damn potent too.



I wonder how many different strains I've toked in my 14,965 days of blasting-off? Since 1969, it has to be somewhere in your vicinity. We just never bothered to recollect whether or not we'd toked that previously.
I'll bet it's up there after 41 yrs of sheer tokin pleasure!!8(


----------



## w01fg4ng

Outta Pocket said:


> Chemdawg is delicious... I had some amazing tasting lemon wreck some time ago.  I'm really partial to those delicious, grape-tasting strains that California growers seem to do best.
> 
> If I was to make a strain scent into a cologne it would be a primo batch of Blue Dream... So spicy and aromatic.
> 
> For me what really makes a batch of buds top, top shelf is when you get a markedly different, delicious taste on the inhale and exhale.  So satisfying, subtle & complex.
> 
> CATPISS is nice too
> 
> 
> Right now I got a lil GDP, a slice is reekin up my place through the glass ball jar no lie


Totally.  I had some really nice Grape Ape, which was bomb night time smoke and tasted like gorgeous grapes.  I think it won a cannabis cup here in CO last year too.
I recently got some Grapefruit; looks and smells incredible but tastes like butt.  IDK maybe it was just that harvest or something, but yeah thumbs down on the Grapefruit haha.





squidhead said:


> I wonder how many different strains I've toked in my 14,965 days of blasting-off? Since 1969, it has to be somewhere in your vicinity. We just never bothered to recollect whether or not we'd toked that previously.
> I'll bet it's up there after 41 yrs of sheer tokin pleasure!!8(


Exactly.  I was trying to think myself there were so many times I got bags of no name that when I think about it now, I am pretty sure it had a solid name to it so it's not easy to be accurate about that number.  It's only been 15 years of smoking for me, and I wasn't alive in 1969.  My first thought is Woodstock.  That's some time to be smoking man.   Cheers to that!


----------



## Wise420

Has anyone smoked or grown any of the folowing strains? 

AK47
Blueberry
Bubble Gum
Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
Hash Plant
Jack Herer
Kushage 
LA Confidential
Lemon Skunk
MK-Ultra
Mazar
Opium 
Super Haze
Super Skunk
White Rhino
White Widow
Cannalope Haze
Big Bud
Sensi Star
LA confidential
Da Purps
The Hog
Heavy Duty Fruity
Nebula
Sensi Star
Afghani #1
Chronic
Durban Poison
Burmese Kush
Kalimist
Pineapple Punch
Northern Lights
Silver Haze
White Berry
Fruity Juice
Strawberry Cough
Jack Flash
Northern Lights X Haze
Skunk #1
The Ultimate
Great White Shark
Skywalker
Purple Haze
White Haze
Sage n Sour
PG-13
MK-UltraWreck

Im wanting to grow 3 potent strains and im starting them in the next week for my outdoor this year. Was wondering what some of you folk who get MMJ would reccomend? Im all for smoking *strong* buds, and im looking for a nice pure indica that gives an exntreme sedating effect perfect for sleep.

Plans so far are to grow Kali Mist, as I love a potent sativa and have heard this stuff is the goods. Along with a Burmese Kush which is Burmese X OG Kush. So it leaves room for 1 more plant. Ive been eyeing over Sage N Sour, Choclate Chunk, Sensi Star, LA con and  MK Ultrawreck which is Trainwreck X Mk Ultra the past few days. Quite a few to chose from %)


----------



## Outta Pocket

Wise420 said:


> Has anyone smoked or grown any of the folowing strains?
> 
> Im all for smoking *strong* buds, and im looking for a nice pure indica that gives an exntreme sedating effect perfect for sleep.



Two words

*!HASH PLANT!*


----------



## w01fg4ng

Wise420 said:


> Has anyone smoked or grown any of the folowing strains?
> 
> *AK47
> Blueberry
> Bubble Gum*
> Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
> *Hash Plant
> Jack Herer*
> Kushage
> *LA Confidential*
> Lemon Skunk
> *MK-Ultra*
> Mazar
> Opium
> Super Haze
> Super Skunk
> *White Rhino
> White Widow*
> Cannalope Haze
> *Big Bud*
> Sensi Star
> *LA confidential*
> Da Purps
> The Hog
> *Heavy Duty Fruity*
> Nebula
> Sensi Star
> Afghani #1
> Chronic
> *Durban Poison*
> Burmese Kush
> *Kalimist*
> *Pineapple Punch*
> *Northern Lights*
> *Silver Haze*
> White Berry
> Fruity Juice
> *Strawberry Cough*
> Jack Flash
> Northern Lights X Haze
> *Skunk #1*
> The Ultimate
> Great White Shark
> Skywalker
> Purple Haze
> White Haze
> Sage n Sour
> PG-13
> MK-UltraWreck
> 
> Im wanting to grow 3 potent strains and im starting them in the next week for my outdoor this year. Was wondering what some of you folk who get MMJ would reccomend? Im all for smoking *strong* buds, and im looking for a nice pure indica that gives an exntreme sedating effect perfect for sleep.
> 
> Plans so far are to grow Kali Mist, as I love a potent sativa and have heard this stuff is the goods. Along with a Burmese Kush which is Burmese X OG Kush. So it leaves room for 1 more plant. Ive been eyeing over Sage N Sour, Choclate Chunk, Sensi Star, LA con and  MK Ultrawreck which is Trainwreck X Mk Ultra the past few days. Quite a few to chose from %)


*Bolded* names i have decent experience smoking and/or growing.  Oh man what a choice you have there!!!!

As for the ones I would recommend for sleep/strong indica of the ones bolded:
-LA Confidential
-White Rhino
-Hash Plant

Oh and that *chocolate chunk* i came really close to getting a clone of last week and decided on a bubba kush instead.  haven't tried the CC yet, but it does look very nice as well.  

have fun good luck!


----------



## Wise420

Thanks for the reply guys. Ok im going to go for either Hash Plant or LA Con. 

Wolf- Can you remember how each of them grew? Did you top them? How quickly did they grew? I love the vigourous types so let me know what you think.

Edit- Also are there any Sativa hybrids you reccomend out of what you have grown?


----------



## Chainer

Wise420 said:


> *
> AK47
> Blueberry
> Bubble Gum*
> Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
> Hash Plant
> *Jack Herer*
> Kushage
> *LA Confidential*
> *Lemon Skunk*
> MK-Ultra
> Mazar
> *Opium *
> *Super Haze
> Super Skunk
> White Rhino
> White Widow*
> Cannalope Haze
> *Big Bud
> Sensi Star
> LA confidential*
> Da Purps
> The Hog
> Heavy Duty Fruity
> Nebula
> *Sensi Star
> Afghani #1
> Chronic
> Durban Poison*
> Burmese Kush
> Kalimist
> *Pineapple Punch
> Northern Lights
> Silver Haze
> White Berry
> Fruity Juice
> Strawberry Cough
> Jack Flash
> Northern Lights X Haze
> Skunk #1*
> The Ultimate
> Great White Shark
> Skywalker
> *Purple Haze*
> White Haze
> Sage n Sour
> PG-13
> MK-UltraWreck



Have smoked bolded in past 2 years - have turned down or never heard of non-bolded in favor of bolded in past.  Northern Lights remains one of my favorite but I've heard it is low yield which is why it isn't around often.  Close second would be Sensi Star followed by  Durban Poison.... followed by Jack or Blueberry... depends on grow.


----------



## Wise420

Thanks chainer. Is that the JH your talking about? Ive been seeing quite a few post around were it gets good reviews. Ive just seen an indoor Sensi Star harvest, just full of crystal just what I like.

In a couple more months ill be throwing 1 or 2 of a few of those strains outdoors in pots. Hopefully get 10 or more out there, would be nice.

chainer you ever thought about setting up a light in a closet and growing some of your own?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Wise420 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. Ok im going to go for either Hash Plant or LA Con.
> 
> Wolf- Can you remember how each of them grew? Did you top them? How quickly did they grew? I love the vigourous types so let me know what you think.
> 
> Edit- Also are there any Sativa hybrids you reccomend out of what you have grown?


LA con is a fairly vigorous strain (responds well to topping, super cropping, cloning, ect.), but I have never seen the Hash Plant grow.  Although, the times I tried hash plant, I must say it put me on my ass.  This is a close call, because I haven't seen HP in action, but I think it might be the better choice for sleep from the times I've smoked it compared to LA con.

I think either choice you make, you won't be disappointed.  These two strains are knockout.


edit:  sativa hybrids recommended:  
Pineapple Punch
Bubble Gum
White Widow


----------



## tonomon

Man this thread makes me jealous.

NE florida doesn't have any good stuff without it being extremely overpriced.

*snip no prices*

I'm pretty lucky to have been able to smoke mango or pineapple kush (didn't know), chronic, ak 47, and bubble gum.  

Other than that lots and lots of shitty mids and regs.


----------



## DeMiZe-420-

chemdog is king bar none


----------



## kalai

Island Sweet Skunk is #1 sativa on my list next to green crack! I posted pics of it, has nice blue leafs spots too


----------



## MetalheadA7X

I haven't been able to pick up any good named strain as the deliver service I am using doesn't really disclose any information.

But in January I managed to pick up a quarter of some sick white widow. I love that shit. The best type of high I have tried anyway.

Am I the only newer smoker who wants to try some more original 70's strains. I would love to see what Mowie Wowie and Purple Haze were like.

I need to try some of this legendary OG Kush aat some point too.


----------



## kalai

Delivery service? You buy online? Online kush is great, although within Canada its easier to buy online weed since it doesn't go through customs. Expensive though! but nothing like it!


----------



## MetalheadA7X

kalai said:


> Delivery service? You buy online? Online kush is great, although within Canada its easier to buy online weed since it doesn't go through customs. Expensive though! but nothing like it!



Nah not online. By phone. I doubt you could do it online in the UK. The only stuff we can buy online are the new stimulants such as NRG-1 and the like. But after the initial Mephedrone honeymoon period, I stopped with all of the mad, untested legals and went back to weed.


----------



## kalai

Man, I don't go that far to try something thats legal and possibly toxic. K2 has toxic ingredients...no to that. I stick with weed.

Yes you can buy online, especially UK. I had friends who have from UK, not greatest quality. Within Canada there's many many online sources. I actually used to know a lot all over the place but now I just mostly remember best of the best online sources. 


Anyways....since your in UK I heard there's a drug called m-kat or something like that. Mixing with other drugs make sweat like a beast. Have any info on that?


----------



## Vader

Didn't this used to be the strain discussion thread? M-cat is mephedrone which is now illegal in the UK. There's a CD Social Thread for off-topic chat.


----------



## MetalheadA7X

kalai said:


> Man, I don't go that far to try something thats legal and possibly toxic. K2 has toxic ingredients...no to that. I stick with weed.
> 
> Yes you can buy online, especially UK. I had friends who have from UK, not greatest quality. Within Canada there's many many online sources. I actually used to know a lot all over the place but now I just mostly remember best of the best online sources.
> 
> 
> Anyways....since your in UK I heard there's a drug called m-kat or something like that. Mixing with other drugs make sweat like a beast. Have any info on that?



M-kat is just another name for Mephedrone. I used to do it a lot when it was legal. It's a cathinone based drug which feel really similar to MDMA with less euphoria and more rush. I had some really good nights on it. But then after quite a few high profile mephedrone deaths the government banned it, mephylone and MDPV. It wasn't a bad drug tbh, I was on a few lines the other night actually.

Back on topic. I have found a source selling Blueberry cheese.  gonna have to try that strain.


----------



## Outta Pocket

has anyone from texas or elsewhere ever smoked the "shoreline" strain?


----------



## Chainer

I NEED YOU!!!

Please spread the word.  Send all submissions to me following the posted guidelines in that thread.

I know a lot of you have really nice bud shots that you want to show off!!!!


----------



## mr.muncheez

Chemdawg X Mass Superskunk = Sour Diesel
SourD x back to the Chem=Corey Diesel- which I posted pics of in the "other" pic thread.

There are quite a few sub-varieties from the original Chemdawg and it's sisters. The East Coast Sour Diesel I have I was able to secure (2 clones) from a good friend. I am sworn to secrecy with my life :-D. He got them from the originator of the Sour D...this dude is no joke and his shit is the best I have ever smoked. I have built up my colony a bit and have 9 Sour's goin now...they stink to high heaven LOL.


----------



## kalai

Super white widow, package flattened it soo hard that its like paper but holland buds are pretty decent! No pic, looks like flakes with a lot of crystal...meh it was a free sample.

Also soon I'll have Kali mist, bubba kush, and deciding on whether to get og kush or ISS

---
Pictures below are not mine, someone who gets from my source. Just incase you can use pictures that aren't from your buds. Wrong order and w\e, sorry I'll do it when its not late 

Matanustka ThunderFuck






Kali mist or Tuna Kush, idk but looks fimilar




Ak47







Blue God


----------



## squidhead

Wise420 said:


> Has anyone smoked or grown any of the folowing strains?
> 
> *AK47*
> *Blueberry*
> Bubble Gum
> Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
> *Hash Plant*
> Jack Herer
> Kushage
> LA Confidential
> *Lemon Skunk*
> MK-Ultra
> Mazar
> Opium
> *Super Haze*
> *Super Skunk*
> *White Rhino [it was Blue Rhino]*
> *White Widow*
> Cannalope Haze
> Big Bud
> Sensi Star
> LA confidential
> Da Purps
> The Hog
> Heavy Duty Fruity
> Nebula
> Sensi Star
> Afghani #1
> Chronic
> Durban Poison
> Burmese Kush
> *Kalimist [had Kali Spice]*
> Pineapple Punch
> *Northern Lights*
> *Silver Haze [Super Silver Haze]*
> White Berry
> Fruity Juice
> Strawberry Cough
> Jack Flash
> Northern Lights X Haze
> *Skunk #1*
> The Ultimate
> Great White Shark
> Skywalker
> Purple Haze
> White Haze
> Sage n Sour
> PG-13
> MK-UltraWreck



*Personally, I loved the Super Silver Haze & I've got a mason jar full of White Widow x Blueberry that is 1 of my favorites. I've never tried the Kali Mist, but I have a mason jar full of Kali Spice. I missed the Mist, but the Spice is nice. 8)
I wish this State would get MMJ, as my pain management doctor said he'd script me in a sec. Not that I need to find any weed, but I'd love to walk into a dispensary & browse thru the products.*


----------



## kalai

Wise420 said:


> Has anyone smoked or grown any of the folowing strains?
> 
> *AK47* as good as jack herer
> *Blueberry* too long cant remember
> Bubble Gum
> Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
> Hash Plant
> *Jack Herer* mid level sativa
> Kushage
> LA Confidential
> Lemon Skunk
> MK-Ultra
> Mazar
> Opium
> Super Haze
> Super Skunk
> *White Rhino* too long cant remember
> *White Widow* decent from nl
> Cannalope Haze
> Big Bud
> Sensi Star
> LA confidential
> Da Purps
> The Hog
> Heavy Duty Fruity
> Nebula
> Sensi Star
> *Afghani #1* as good as purple kush
> Chronic
> Durban Poison
> Burmese Kush
> *Kalimist* SOON
> *Pineapple Punch* Had a taste
> *Northern Lights* outdoor grown from a novice dealer, was okay
> Silver Haze
> White Berry
> Fruity Juice
> *Strawberry Cough* good
> Jack Flash
> Northern Lights X Haze
> Skunk #1
> The Ultimate
> Great White Shark
> Skywalker
> Purple Haze
> White Haze
> *Sage n Sour* good, iss is better
> PG-13
> MK-UltraWreck



Not much of a review but its what I tried from your list


----------



## MagickalKat777

First times smoking in years.

Last week or the week before - Blue Dream - absolutely wonderful stone that lasted quite some time. Was laughing my ass off at the stupidest things. This was a vaped 2 hits.

Saturday night - DJ Short Blueberry - Two big vaped hits - Amazing stone. Also lasted a really long time, ended up falling asleep for a short while in a very awkward position to wake up in and woke up laughing at the situation.

Later Saturday night - Three good hits off of a joint of Hashberry - WORST PANIC ATTACK OF MY LIFE... Never again! Body high so intense that I thought it was my heart that was rushing so fast... Strong strong STRONG high. Even kicked my bud's ass and he's got a tolerance that is high as hell.


----------



## brooklynbuRniNg5

i can NEVER go wrong with a good strain of sour diesel, the way it smokes and the way it smells is just unbeatable


----------



## MetalheadA7X

I think I have something from an AK background at the moment. Great high, not too much of a couch lock. Nice and cerebral. Smoked an 1/8 over weekend and it has been beautiful.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Recently smoked some Sour D from my grower friends,also some MTF clones=excellant shit,..NL from some dude I know,it was decent , White Rhino from Grower Friends and Great White Shark from same growers=White Rhino was strong as hell,and Great White Shark was even stronger..lol..some real killer shit..


----------



## pantysweeper

*Good Pot(for people who don't like pot)*

I am interested in finding quality weed but am uneducated to the varieties that supposedly give different effects. When I smoke I often get a sick feeling followed by a headache and would like to find something as far from psychadelic pot as possible that will just give a sedated/_chill_ effect. <snip - p_c>


----------



## Vader

You want to be looking out for Indica, rather than Sativa, strains. Anything with "kush" in the name (those strains seem to be popular stateside) is a good bet. If you're getting a headache and feeling sick, you might be smoking some low-grade weed. In general, bad weed gives a bad high. Can you post a photo of the weed you usually get, or describe it? Like, does it have seeds, how leafy, colour, smell etc.


----------



## RecklessWOT

you want as far away from a head high as possible is basically what you're saying?  I don't have too much advice to give because everyone is different but sometimes I have headaches and or the occasional anxiety problem.  I have found that the best way past these side effects believe it or not is to just smoke really good/ headdie/ strong weed, but less of it if you're worried about getting too high/ a lot of side effects.  If I smoke some shitty middie weed, that's usually when the discomfort begins.


----------



## rincewindrocks

search for varieties of indica...most, if not all strains currently available are a mix of indica and sativa, but if you find one that is more indica, you will likely get the strain you are looking for.

that being said, if you are getting a headache/sick feeling, you are likely smoking brick...stay away from brick, and stay away from any plant grown with chems....organic is the only way to go....or just dont smoke....you arent missing out on _that_ much.

as far as looking for specific sourcing, even if in another location, that probably goes agains BL rules.


----------



## rincewindrocks

Yerg said:


> You want to be looking out for Indica, rather than Sativa, strains. Anything with "kush" in the name (those strains seem to be popular stateside) is a good bet. If you're getting a headache and feeling sick, you might be smoking some low-grade weed. In general, bad weed gives a bad high. Can you post a photo of the weed you usually get, or describe it? Like, does it have seeds, how leafy, colour, smell etc.



hahah.....same info, but im a slower typer


----------



## Jibult

Sedation? Chilling? You don't like pot?

Try an opiate.


----------



## pantysweeper

This looks to be pretty close to what I had. I am interested in it because opiates aren't a realistic option. There is a lot more about them that I like compared to pot, but there are still negatives including crippling addiction. I can't enjoy them like I have in the past and I stopped taking adderall I was prescribed because although I enjoyed it possibly even more, it was magnifying my social anxiety. I would prefer to stop while I am able. If I can get relief from cannabis while not necessarily being obsessed with it I would much rather go with it. I will look for Indica or a hybrid.


----------



## Chainer

merged into Strain Discussion


----------



## MagickalKat777

pantysweeper said:


> This looks to be pretty close to what I had. I am interested in it because opiates aren't a realistic option. There is a lot more about them that I like compared to pot, but there are still negatives including crippling addiction. I can't enjoy them like I have in the past and I stopped taking adderall I was prescribed because although I enjoyed it possibly even more, it was magnifying my social anxiety. I would prefer to stop while I am able. If I can get relief from cannabis while not necessarily being obsessed with it I would much rather go with it. I will look for Indica or a hybrid.



That looks like a decent hybrid right there... Are you sure that's what you're smoking? Looks just like the Blueberry I have though my Blueberry is fluffier.


----------



## Tunnelfission

Been getting all types of strains lately but i'm not sure how they go about naming them, some names look legit like "hindu kush" and "nepalese". But then again i'm sure my supply is taking me for a spin,k or their guy is because there are custom names for really good strains they use, like "cherry X" which is dense small and very potent, or something like "bonsai" which is exceptional, large, kushy, but the names don't seem like they go far down the line if you know what I mean, They're possibly just names for crossbreeds they made themselves which is my only speculation as of yet.

does anyone elses BS alarm go off when this kind of naming happens? or am I just untrusting of the world?


----------



## WTF_MAYTE

*Blue Cheese - Ice*

Got some of the greatest bud i have ever smoked quite rare in my neck ofthe woods a cross breed of Blue Cheese and White Ice, im not usually a person for joints but a friend of mine got an OZ of this stuff and made a double setup.

I have never been as stoned off a joint in my life was about 5 grams in blew my head off tbh generally im more of a bucket man. 
 If any of you get a chance to get your hand on this stuff take it!


----------



## purple_cloud

Not really CD material, but merging into strain discussion.


----------



## Jayzen Freeze

I never get the chance to actually sit down and try from pure indica to sativa and in between. but where I am it is usually one or the other never a decent variety. But I do love Chemdawg, diesels, G.D. Purps.  The seller,  dispensaries no matter where I get it from never knows what the hell it is called let alone the strain lol


----------



## Mehm

I just got my card a few months ago.  Have only been to two clubs so far (one in oakland and one in LA) and let me tell you, after buying on the black market for all of these years, those places are a trip!

Alien Crack Weed (from Down Town Patient Group in LA)- I asked for a strong indica and this is what I got.  Definitely a cross cause it gave me insomnia and was very spacey.  Pretty good but I tend to like buds that are distinct.

"outdoor sativa" (also from DTPG) - $8 a gram.  Very earthy taste with a light, floating high.  Great for surfing or running around town.

Hindu Kush (from a collective in San Luis Obispo) - I'm on a quest for the ultimate, couch lock, knock out bud.  This is not it.  Another floaty high...definitely a lot more stoney than the outdoor sativa however.

Cheese Haze (from the same SLO collective) - Bomb haze.  Same energetic high as the outdoor sativa but a smooth, rich taste.  I was told that this was a very low yeilder in indoor hydroponic buckets.


Question.  Has anyone tried Mazar Sharif or any of the other pure Afghani strains?  Like I said, I'm looking hard for something to knock me out at night.  Thanks!


----------



## thujone

Dear Mehm: 

can i crash on your couch when i visit? :D


----------



## Wise420

Mehm said:


> I just got my card a few months ago.  Have only been to two clubs so far (one in oakland and one in LA) and let me tell you, after buying on the black market for all of these years, those places are a trip!
> 
> Alien Crack Weed (from Down Town Patient Group in LA)- I asked for a strong indica and this is what I got.  Definitely a cross cause it gave me insomnia and was very spacey.  Pretty good but I tend to like buds that are distinct.
> 
> "outdoor sativa" (also from DTPG) - $8 a gram.  Very earthy taste with a light, floating high.  Great for surfing or running around town.
> 
> Hindu Kush (from a collective in San Luis Obispo) - I'm on a quest for the ultimate, couch lock, knock out bud.  This is not it.  Another floaty high...definitely a lot more stoney than the outdoor sativa however.
> 
> Cheese Haze (from the same SLO collective) - Bomb haze.  Same energetic high as the outdoor sativa but a smooth, rich taste.  I was told that this was a very low yeilder in indoor hydroponic buckets.
> 
> 
> Question.  Has anyone tried Mazar Sharif or any of the other pure Afghani strains?  Like I said, I'm looking hard for something to knock me out at night.  Thanks!


I havnt tryed the Mazar but I know plenty of people who have and they highly recommend it. It is 100% Indica. Also Hash Plant is a great knock out strain, perfect for sleep.

FYI anything with a low yeild will generally produce a low yeild wheather grown hydroponically, organically or outdoors.


----------



## Mehm

thujone said:


> Dear Mehm:
> 
> can i crash on your couch when i visit? :D



shit yeah %)



> I havnt tryed the Mazar but I know plenty of people who have and they highly recommend it. It is 100% Indica. Also Hash Plant is a great knock out strain, perfect for sleep.
> 
> FYI anything with a low yeild will generally produce a low yeild wheather grown hydroponically, organically or outdoors.



Sounds good.  Do you have any idea if hash plant is a land race?  If so, do you know where it is from?  I'm very interested in strains with "pure" genetics because I'm sure that I've pretty much smoked criss-crossed hybrids my whole life.

Also, it is my impression that sativa has a low yeild indoor because it likes a long growing season and plenty of room..and that when given said conditions, actually yeilds a lot of bud per plant.  I've never grown a sativa or outdoors so yeah..


----------



## Wise420

Hash plant is a hybrid made from Northern Lights x Hash plant. Here's some info from the breeders.

One of the most famous cuttings from the North-west USA, Hash Plant® marijuana is named for its hashy-tasting, highly resinous buds. For many years it was known as an important building block for other Sensi Seeds cannabis plant hybrids. Now the original Hash Plant® x NL#1 marijuana hybrid is available again.

This cross of 25% NL#1 marijauna and 75% Hash Plant ® marijuana produces some of the strongest marijuana; even experienced Dutch marijuana smokers have trouble finishing a joint. This marijuana plant has a very fast finish, abundant resin and a pleasant but deep stone.


----------



## Jayzen Freeze

*prices*



Mehm said:


> I just got my card a few months ago.  Have only been to two clubs so far (one in oakland and one in LA) and let me tell you, after buying on the black market for all of these years, those places are a trip!
> 
> Alien Crack Weed (from Down Town Patient Group in LA)- I asked for a strong indica and this is what I got.  Definitely a cross cause it gave me insomnia and was very spacey.  Pretty good but I tend to like buds that are distinct.
> 
> "outdoor sativa" (also from DTPG) - $8 a gram.  Very earthy taste with a light, floating high.  Great for surfing or running around town.
> 
> Hindu Kush (from a collective in San Luis Obispo) - I'm on a quest for the ultimate, couch lock, knock out bud.  This is not it.  Another floaty high...definitely a lot more stoney than the outdoor sativa however.
> 
> Cheese Haze (from the same SLO collective) - Bomb haze.  Same energetic high as the outdoor sativa but a smooth, rich taste.  I was told that this was a very low yeilder in indoor hydroponic buckets.
> 
> 
> Question.  Has anyone tried Mazar Sharif or any of the other pure Afghani strains?  Like I said, I'm looking hard for something to knock me out at night.  Thanks!


 I am from MI and the stores here rip you off so bad there is no point of not seeing my seller the cluns sell mid high grade for 25$ a gram 500 an oz fuck all of them I buy it cheaper on the streets. they had cheese as well 30 a fen gram


----------



## Vader

> Hash plant is a hybrid made from Northern Lights x Hash plant. Here's some info from the breeders.


How can a strain be its own parent?


----------



## Mehm

Jayzen Freeze said:


> I am from MI and the stores here rip you off so bad there is no point of not seeing my seller the cluns sell mid high grade for 25$ a gram 500 an oz fuck all of them I buy it cheaper on the streets. they had cheese as well 30 a fen gram



you have cali style clubs in Minnesota?  I had no idea!



> How can a strain be its own parent?



That's what I was wondering..


----------



## panic in paradise

back crossing...


----------



## Vader

Yeah, but what were the parents of the first Hash Plant?


----------



## Jayzen Freeze

*no*



Mehm said:


> you have cali style clubs in Minnesota?  I had no idea!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering..



MI is Michigan abbreviation look next to my name it says Detroit MI Not Minnesota.


----------



## panic in paradise

Yerg said:


> Yeah, but what were the parents of the first Hash Plant?



a landrace from Pakistan.
then it was stabilized with NL, now there are many different crosses. Skelly, and RefferMan are probably the most potent, then there is x18, this may be the closest to the landrace plant.

growing a landrace plant though, recreating the environment is important. with afghan like strains, they want some heat, bottom feeding/ebb & flood, airy-ish soil that is allowed to dry, but supplemented with a bit more nutrients and minerals.


----------



## Wise420

panic in paradise said:


> a landrace from Pakistan.
> then it was stabilized with NL, now there are many different crosses. Skelly, and RefferMan are probably the most potent, then there is x18, this may be the closest to the landrace plant.
> 
> growing a landrace plant though, recreating the environment is important. with afghan like strains, they want some heat, bottom feeding/ebb & flood, airy-ish soil that is allowed to dry, but supplemented with a bit more nutrients and minerals.


Thanks Panic, I wasnt sure myself and couldnt find anything on google regarding it's genetics.

Rest assured this is a classic indica with a very strong stone when grown out to perfection


----------



## panic in paradise

*hash's for tha masses.*

absolutely, these things are important..!


----------



## MagickalKat777

So... much to my surprise, my doctor gave me a recommendation for MMJ today (I didn't even have to lie - he's concerned about the fact I'm rapidly losing weight, he thinks it will be helpful for my benzo withdrawal - and this guy's like 60 - I had no idea how he was going to react much less print out the form and fill it out) which means that once I jump through the hoops (seriously, you have to have this shit notarized? grrr) I will be legal.

Can anyone suggest the best strains for anxiety? So far I've had Blueberry and Blue Dream and both were phenomenal and also made me hungry as hell.


----------



## Vader

I have a theory (which I have yet to test) that oral administration of cannabis will produce significantly less anxiety than smoking. I now find that I am unable to smoke very much cannabis at all (more than three or four puffs, literally) without encountering a rapid pulse and unpleasant anxiety. However, after about an hour, this totally subsides, and the experience becomes the same pleasant one it always used to be. This coincides with the shift from the initial, "high" phase of intoxication to the second, "stoned" phase, which I understand to be due to the metabolism of THC by the liver into other active compounds. Thus, if my theory is correct, oral administration will mean THC undergoes first-pass metabolism, and there will be no initial anxious phase.

tl;dr: Yerg think liver make anxiety go bye-bye. Yerg think eating weed make all anxiety go liver. All anxiety bye bye.


----------



## MagickalKat777

That's actually kind of my idea too... that eating it abolishes anxiogenic response...


----------



## Vader

Well, I certainly hope that we are right, I hope to be putting the theory to the test before the week is out, if you have an opportunity sooner then please post results.


----------



## MagickalKat777

I'll have the boyfriend pick up some edibles...

The thing is, if its not made from Indica its still going to have that intense Sativa high...


----------



## Vader

See, I don't think that's necessarily the case. I think that it is THC itself which is the prime culprit in terms of anxiety. In Indica strains, there's more of the other cannabinoids that change the action of THC, but with Sativa the THC basically has your whole brain to itself. However, my understanding is that when you eat it, no actual THC gets into your system, only metabolites like 11-OH-THC. So, what I am hoping to be the case, is that regardless of the relative ratios of cannabinoids within the cannabis, eating it will not produce anxiety. The presence of cannabinoids that change the action of THC is not necessary if there is no THC, you dig? This might be wishful thinking, but we shall soon see...


----------



## MagickalKat777

Hell it couldn't be any worse than whatever the fuck I smoked the other day that made me feel like my heart was racing throughout my entire body and mind... even after literally having my pulse taken by the machine 4 times, I was still convinced it was over 200 and couldn't crawl out of it...


----------



## Jayzen Freeze

*what kind to pick.*



MagickalKat777 said:


> So... much to my surprise, my doctor gave me a recommendation for MMJ today (I didn't even have to lie - he's concerned about the fact I'm rapidly losing weight, he thinks it will be helpful for my benzo withdrawal - and this guy's like 60 - I had no idea how he was going to react much less print out the form and fill it out) which means that once I jump through the hoops (seriously, you have to have this shit notarized? grrr) I will be legal.
> 
> Can anyone suggest the best strains for anxiety? So far I've had Blueberry and Blue Dream and both were phenomenal and also made me hungry as hell.


Personally I have been diagnosed with serious anxiety disorder  not sure as much the strain but sativa almost never gives me anxiety and indicas almost always do, I had a friend bring me a pure indica and sativa not tell me what was what and got an anxiety attack on the indica.  .D. Purps is the best for me to never once have an attack.


----------



## MagickalKat777

And see that's exactly what I thought too - sativas would be less likely to cause a panic attack because of the cerebral versus body high... its that intense as fuck body high that trips me out on cannabis...


----------



## panic in paradise

i recommend dj Short's 'Flo' to anyone for anything, heheh.

its a sativa dom. but doesnt really mess with your head. always leaves me motivated, handles pain/nausea, and tastes great.


----------



## MagickalKat777

I really dig Short's Blueberry... potent as hell though this one...


----------



## panic in paradise

BB usually lays me out, of course its a staple strain, and growing it myself its effects can be manipulated


----------



## squidhead

Yerg said:


> See, I don't think that's necessarily the case. I think that it is THC itself which is the prime culprit in terms of anxiety. In Indica strains, there's more of the other cannabinoids that change the action of THC, but with Sativa the THC basically has your whole brain to itself. However, my understanding is that when you eat it, no actual THC gets into your system, only metabolites like 11-OH-THC. So, what I am hoping to be the case, is that regardless of the relative ratios of cannabinoids within the cannabis, eating it will not produce anxiety. The presence of cannabinoids that change the action of THC is not necessary if there is no THC, you dig? This might be wishful thinking, but we shall soon see...



When I 1st got high in 1969 off some killer Jamaican [my pal's older brother was selling that in the mid-1960s...really got a head-start, so to speak], I knew right off-the-bat that this would be my choice of substances I'd use.
Then when the Jamaican dried-up, we were getting Michoacan, Oaxacan, & the infamous Acapulco Gold. All 3 of those kicked our asses. Nowadays, these youngsters think all/any Mexican weed is garbage. I have no idea when these types fell into the 'schwag' category...but 35-40 yrs ago, that was some killer smoke.
Then some of my pals were returning from 'the Nam' & bringing back these Thai-Sticks, that had the little nugs wrapped around a little stick with that hemp-twine. $13/Stick!! We couldn't believe how expensive that stuff was...compared to the 4-finger lids for $15...until we tried some. Holy shit!! 2-3 bamboo bong hits & it was "fasten your seat belt"!!
Then the late 1970s/early 1980s, the Colombian [Lumbo!!] arrived & it was everywhere. I was never a big gourmet smoker, as I'd buy any flavor that got me blasted [indica or sativa...we could care less!!]. Now, it seems, everyone has their own personal preference & the weed nowadays is some awesome smoke. My pals who are growers always have something new for me to try...& I love the hell out of it!!


----------



## peruvianflake

*Silver Magma*

just got this bud callled silver magma ever tried it anybody it smells like cotton candy and taste like beetles its really unique


----------



## desaparecidos

dude...


----------



## Assphace

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=408959


----------



## Chainer

Assphace said:


> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=408959



this.

merged


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I'm growing SmellyBerry by Underground Originals. The seeds are an F1 cross between Blues and Blueberry. In case you didn't know what Blues is, it's a strain ONLY available in clone form, not seeds, so I hope I get this phenotype. I should do with the number of seeds I'm growing. 

But anyway, has anyone smoked organic SmellyBerry? If not, have you tried organic Blues? Or organic Blueberry?


----------



## Mehm

I've smoke organic Blueberry and grown Blue Moonshine organically (cross of blueberry with hash plant).  They both kick major ass.

I'm also smoking on some hydro Blue Dream.  Not sure of its genetics, but a nice a nice hybrid none the less.


----------



## panic in paradise

ive grown out BlueMoonRocks, that stuff is delicious, and excellent meds, also a very cool looking plant too; monster calyxs, sativa type leafs, short with very large topped lower side branches. 
i believe it has a male (chocolate thai x oaxaca gold) parent, i forget the fem... he always has some purple thai or chocolate thai in their, that or the oaxaca gold.

i had a male BMR, and eventually shared a fatty of the leafs, it was very potent, worth keeping and making use out of for sure; amazing smelling and tasting stuff.

any DJ Short strain is just gold. except i dont think BlueDream is his.

i have grown more organic BB then anything else, i really love to grow it because it can be manipulated, to have less couch lock, and the wiped out feeling i get from it, the longer it goes of course the more CBD's are allowed to develop.

i would really like to try the sativa version, or a male of that...!


----------



## MagickalKat777

I definitely like Blue Dream... It was the first pot I had done in two years... vaped three hits on a really anxious comedown/crash from methylone binge and was either looking at benzos and alcohol or weed... opted for the weed... was pleasantly surprised how nice it was.

I much prefer blueberry though. Blue dream still caused SOME anxiety in me... 

I really think that vaporization makes a huge difference honestly.

So I have to wait 35 days from sending in my application before I can go to dispensary. Stupid law change... but my dispensary that I've chosen has Sour Diesel which is supposed to be a nice strain for anxiety too.


----------



## panic in paradise

it is often recommended for anxiety often, but, that is a soaring sativa, BlueDream is a hybrid, BB is a solid indica; night and day difference with Diesel and BB.
Diesel can be fun, and is truly unique, ive grown it out also, but wouldn't again as it has no medicinal value for me.
maybe sample it first... and wait five minutes, one hit should give you an idea of what the deal is.
should taste and smell like petrol, tires, kerosene, skunk, bizarre.

SomaDiesel i was surprisingly fond of, more medicinal qualities lemon notes had me calm and motivated, same with RedDiesel which should be less of a donation compared but thats an attractive part. Red Diesel is SD and Shiva, its lighter take a walk and talk, social or thoughtful, it is a spicy more palatable version... 

 i remember you mention HashPlantxBB, CO has some good HashPlant breeders, look for something called x18, i mentioned this strain before, but thats supposed to be as close to the landrace as it gets with out flying to pakistan, or finding some old PNW/WA breeders.

it does/should have a very earthy, spicy taste btw.

but with that said, ive never been recommended the HP when available at the dispenseries.


im smoking some SeattleBlue,,, lasting me a good while, i think it may be BlackBerry(tha bomb & popular here) crossed with a Haze, NL, or PurpleThai, very  rich and exotic smelling like the BlackBerry(black widow and BB?) but there is a strong sativa mentality there and a fragrant perfume like smell also thats consistent when burned.


----------



## MagickalKat777

This is what my dispensary of choice currently has:

Bio-Diesel (Sour Diesel x Sensi Star) - *Denver Relief Exclusive* Hybrid

Bio-Diesel is Denver Relief's proprietary, engineered strain, and is widely considered "The All-Encompassing Medicine." The strain is extremely potent and pungent, with a noticeable essence of whole-bean coffee, skunk and diesel. Bio-Diesel is winner of the 2009 Medical Marijuana Harvest Cup.

Death Star (Sensi Star X Sour Diesel) - Premium Organic Hybrid

Death Star is the little sister of our own Bio-Diesel. Born of the same genetics but of a different phenotype, it has many of the same qualities. Potent and pungent, it smells of diesel, skunk, and coffee. Good for pain relief, appetite stimulation, and as a nighttime medicine.

Headband Hybrid

Headband A.K.A. Daywrecker is a favorite for any Diesel lover. Headband carries the classic Diesel smell and flavor, with a slight additional hint of berry. This medicine provides a deep relaxation of both mind and body and is recommended for times when lucidity and functionality are not important.

Cindy 99 (Jack Herer X Unknown Father) Sativa Dominant

Cindy 99 is an uplifting and cerebral marijuana that carries a pineapple flavor and smooth draw. This strain is highly recommended for daytime activity where lucidity is important and energy is a must.

Apollo Sativa

The Apollo strain is a highly active Sativa with good crystal cover and a sour citrus scent. Perfect as daytime medication, Apollo stimulates creativity and works well as a treatment for nausea and migraines. When being active is important, Apollo is the strain of choice.

Blue Dream (DJ Short Blueberry X Santa Cruz Haze) Sativa Dominant

Blue Dream is a clone only strain with a creamy blueberry flavor that provides the ultimate in daytime pain relief. With a hazy blueberry scent, Blue Dream promotes functionality, concentration and is long lasting in its effects.

Sour Diesel (Massachusetts Super Skunk x Chem Dawg) Sativa Dominant

Sour Diesel is a classic and intense sativa dominant strain with an uplifting and energetic effect on both the mind and body. This clone only strain carries a pungent odor in the classic Diesel style and a earthy taste that is sharp and crisp. We recommend this strain for daytime use when functionality and creativity are important.

Durban Poison Sativa

Durban Poison is a Sativa strain originally from the Rift Valley in Africa. Durban Poison has an aroma of sweet, fruit candy mixed with undertones of milk chocolate. The smoke is sweet tasting and produces a very uplifting effect. Durban poison is well suited for daytime use when functionality is important, and we recommend it for nausea, headaches, and chronic pain.

Outer Space Sativa

Outer Space is an inspirational Sativa. Its effect is cerebral and creative. Its musky, citrus odor is strong and produces a very smooth and uniquely flavorful smoke. Perfect for appetite stimulation and as a daytime medicine.

DJ Short Blueberry Indica

DJ short Blueberry is an Indica dominant hybrid that carries a relaxing high, and the unique taste of blueberry muffins. The effect is creeping that can last for long periods of time making this a suitable strain for daytime or nighttime long term pain relief.

Death Star (Sensi Star - Sour Diesel) - Organic Hybrid

Death Star is the little sister of our own Bio-Diesel. Born of the same genetics but of a different phenotype, it has many of the same qualities. Potent and pungent, it smells of diesel, skunk, and coffee. Good for pain relief, appetite stimulation, and as a nighttime medicine.

Buddha's Sister (Afghani Hawaiian x Reclining Buddha) Indica Dominant

Buddha's Sister is an active and energetic indica dominant strain. This strain carries a fruity smell and taste with a smooth finish and is powerful, creative and cerebral in its effects. We recommended this strain to subside nausea and stimulate appetite.

Island Sweet Skunk (Vancouver Island) Sativa Dominant

Island Sweet Skunk (ISS) is a quality Sativa-Skunk cross with a high THC content and unique flavor. ISS carries a smell that is sweet and a high that is pleasant and thoughtful, and is strongly recommended for daytime use when functionality is important. ISS is a perennial favorite among the medical marijuana community.

And these are the strains they are getting:


Coming Soon:
NLS Haze
The HOG
Ultimate Chem Dawg 1991
MK Ultra
Burmese Kush

Seeds Started:
Bio-Jesus - *Denver Relief Exclusive*
Vortex
Roughneck (Jamaican Rhino Bread)
Apollo 13 BX
Romulan
Jack Herer
Further

Sound like I got a good care-giver here? They charge 50 an eighth at the most for their members... some of their stuff is like 75 (Bio-Diesel) if you're a non-member... Which of these strains would be good for anxiety?


----------



## MagickalKat777

panic in paradise said:


> i remember you mention HashPlantxBB, CO has some good HashPlant breeders, look for something called x18, i mentioned this strain before, but thats supposed to be as close to the landrace as it gets with out flying to pakistan, or finding some old PNW/WA breeders.
> 
> it does/should have a very earthy, spicy taste btw.



Wait, really? I thought it was supposed to have a hash taste with an undertone of blueberry? So it really was hashberry I smoked? Never gonna smoke a joint again I guess lol.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I really want to grow and smoke the genuine Skunk #1, the genetics of which don't seem to be available on seed vendors' shops. The various seed banks seem to be passing off something very different from the original. That apparently is a stonker of a strain.


----------



## Mehm

magickal, I'd go with either Bio-Diesel, Head Band, Blueberry, or Buddah's Sister.  Probably one of the last two.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I think 90% of the time growing conditions and the whether the weed has been cured properly make the most difference rather than the strain. Until these are excellent it doesn't matter what the strain is. 

Although with a long cure (we're talking at least 3 months), hydro/chemical weed can taste fairly good, organic weed is far superior. 

Basically, what I'm saying is before you try a strain, make sure it's been grown well enough before passing judgement. I've had two clones, one grown well organically and one grown in hydro with no flush at the end or cure and if I didn't know any better I would've said they were complely different strains. The organic one was lovely, the hydro one was awful. Even the high was completely different.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

This is a useful list of what strains have been crosed with what that you guys might find useful as many seedbanks neglect to include this info:

 HomeForum RulesHelpSearchMembersCalendarKnowledge BaseGalleryLive ChatBlogs   
 Search this forum only? More Search Options [X]My Assistant
 Loading. Please Wait... 
   Site Message (Message will auto close in 2 seconds)
Logged in as: Artificial Emotion ( Log Out )
My Albums · My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · My Friends · 0 New Messages 


 UK420 > Cultivation > Strain Base > Strain Talk
 Strain Talk Rules
This forum is for discussing the diverse and wonderful world of cannabis seed strains.
It should not to be used to discuss or advertise the relative merits or reliability of any seed re-seller / company and all such posts will be removed as per our rules covering advertising.

Thank you for your co operation

2 Pages    1 2 > 
Jump to Page  


 Big List O'genes..., What X What = What... Rating   Rate Topic: Your rating: N/A Total rates: 1  Options  Track this topic  Email this topic  Print this topic  Download this topic  Subscribe to this forum Display Modes Switch to: Outline  Standard  Switch to: Linear+ 


synack 
  View Member Profile  Add as Friend  Send Message  Find Member's Topics  Find Member's Posts   Dec 21 2006, 09:15 PM Post #1  


Resin Coated


Group: Senior Member
Posts: 2,321
Joined: 3-March 02
From: Round the bend
Member No.: 292

Style of Grow:Not Yet



 Here's something I thought may be of greater use to the community here than sat on my HD for my personal pleasure. Enjoy...

[There may be the occasional mistake or omission from this list, for which I am truly, humbly sorry, but I didn't write it/compile it, it is shamelessly leeched from others, all I did was right click it all and paste) 

Nevertheless, I think most will agree, potentially very useful/interesting to have this info to hand in one list.

A
A-K (BC Seed Co.) Afghani #1 X Hindu Kush
Acapulco Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Landraces; Mexico, Acapulco
Afghan Delight (Soma) Afghani Skunk X Afghani Hawaiian
Afghani Orange (Capricorn) California Orange X Afghani
Afghani Special (KC Brains) Afghani X Double Afghani
Afghani Wonder (Blue Hemp) Afghani X Pakistani
Afghanica (Flying Dutchmen) Afghani #1 X Original Skunk
AK-47 (Serious) Colombian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani
All Green (Celebrity) Hindu Kush X Haze
Alp King (Valchanvre) Afghani X Skunk
Alpha 13 (Dr Chronic)
Amarelo (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazilian Sativa
Amazonia (White Widow Web) White Widow X Green Thai
Ambrosia (Jordan of the Island) God Bud X Burmese
Americano (Entreprise) Skunk X Northern Light
Amethyst Bud (Soma) Lavender Bud X Afghani Hawaiian
Amnesia 99 (JLP) Soma Amnesia Haze X Cinderella 99
Amnesia Haze (Soma) Afghani Hawaiian X SouthEast Asia
AMS (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X Swiss Indica
Amstel Gold = Passion #1 (Dutch Passion)
Amsterdam Bubblegum (THC Seeds) Afghani X Blueberry
Apocalypse = Blue Kiev x Apollo 11
Apollo 11 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Cinderella 99
Apollo 13 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Princess 88
Apollo GF4 (Canadian Seed Co.) Apollo 11 X Genius
Apollo Mist (Reservoir) Apollo 11 G4 X 1998 Pre-Sensi Kali Mist Mother
Apollo Orange (Spice Brothers) California Orange X Apollo 11 Genius pheno
Apollo Thunder (Spice Brothers) Apollo 11 X Matanuska Thunderfuck
Apollo’s Trip (Reservoir) Apollo 11 X Apollo 13
Apple Pie (Reeferman) Acapulco Gold X Highland Nepalese
Arjan’s Haze #2 (Green House) Neville’s Haze X Super Silver Haze X Laosian
Arjan's Strawberry Haze (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]
Asia Girl (Reeferman) [Thai X Nepalese] X Northern Lights #5
Astroboy (Subcool) Apollo13 X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Aurora (Chimera) Blue Domino X Northern Light
Aurora B (Flying Dutchmen) Northern Lights X Skunk #1
Aurora Indica (Nirvana) Afghani X Northern Lights
Australian Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Duck X Blue Haze
Avalon (Next Generation) Afghani X Blueberry

B
B-52 (Nirvana) Big Bud X Skunk
B- 52 Bomber (Almighty) White Widow X Lionheart
Bahia Black Head (KC Brains) Thai X Brazil X KC 606
Baked Alaska (Juan Moore) Peak 19 X Tangerine
Baldy (BC Seed Co.) Big Bud X Northern Light #5
Bangi “aka Congo” (A.C.E.) [Congolese x Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Basic #5 (SSSC) a Northern Light
Basic Diesel (Reservoir) SSSC M-39 X Sour Diesel
BC Albino Rhino (BC Bud Depot) Also known as White Rhino
BC Big Bang (Next Generation) BC Big Bud X Dynamite
BC Biker Bud (THC Seeds) Afghani X Northern Light X White Widow
BC Blue #1 (THC Seeds) Blueberry X Blueberry X BC Biker Bud
BC God Bud (BC Bud Depot) God X Hawaiian X Purple Indica
BC Purple Star (BC Bud Depot) Purple Star X BC Purple Indica
BC Sweet God (BC Bud Depot) BC God Bud X BC Sweet Tooth
BC Sweet Tooth (BC Bud Depot) An advancement of Sweet Tooth #3
BC Timewarp Chemo (Woodhorse) Timewarp X Citrus X BC Chemo
Beatrix Choice (SSSC) [Afghani x South African] X Acapulco Gold
Beauty and the Beast (BCGA) Chemo X Cinderella 99
Bella Ciao (Tiki) Northern Lights X ??
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces, Belize
Belladonna (Paradise) Superskunk X F1 Hybrid (?)
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces; Belize
Betazoid (Entreprise) Grapefruit X Northern Light X African Sativa
Berry Blaster (Motarebel) Blueberry Afghani X Cherry Bomb II
Berry Bolt (Motarebel) G-Bolt X Bubbleberry
Berry Bud (Motarebel) Afghani X Firecracker
Berry Kush (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Biddy Early (Magus) Early Skunk F2 X Warlock
Big Bang (Greenhouse) Skunk X Northern Light X El Nino
Big Blue (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Blueberry
Big Bud (SSSC) [Big Bud cutting X Northern Lights #1] X Big Bud cutting
Big Bud (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk #1
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) Big Buddha Cheese X Blueberry
Big Buddha Cheese (Big Buddha) (Afghani X Cheese) X Original UK Cheese
Big Funk (Legends) [Skunk X Big Bud] X ??
Big Gun (Capricorn) AK-47 X Matanuska Tundra
Big Mac (Federation) BC Big Bud X Mikado
Big Thunder (Reeferman) a Humbolt strain X Kodiak Gold
Big Treat (Breeder Steve) Dutch Treat X Big Skunk
Bitchin Blue (Motarebel) BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen
Black Bubble = Black Domina x Bubblegum x ???
Black Cherry (Subcool) Cherry DannyBoy X Black Russian
Black Cherry (Subcool) ?? [Airborne G-13 X Cinderella 99 X Ortega] X [Cinderella 99 X Blackberry X Cherry

AK47] ??
Black Domina (Sensi) Ortega X ??
Black Gold (Dman) Columbian Gold X [G13 x Black Widow]
Black Goo = Blue Bubble Juice [male] x Black Bubble
Black Ice (Motarebel) Black Domina X Ice
Black Kat (Motarebel) [G13 X Black Widow] X FireCracker
Black Mamba (Blue Grass) Black Domina X Blue Bubblejuice
Black Russian = Cherry Ak47 x SomAblaze Blackberry
Black Spice (Dman) Silver Spice X G13 X Black Widow
Black Widow (Mr. Nice) Brazilian Sativa X South Indian Hybrid
Blockhead = SWT#3 x ???
Blonde Widow (Motarebel) Strawberry Blonde X Aloha 98 White Widow
Blue Alaskan fem. (Reeferman) Matanuska Thunderfuck X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Apollo (Joey Weed) Blueberry X Apollo 11
Blue Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Bubblejuice X Blueberry
Blue Candy (Mr. Blue) Blue Skunk X Cotton Candy
Blue Cheese (Bid Buddha) Orig. UK Cheese X Blueberry
Blue Crystal (World Wide Seeds) White Heaven X Blueberry
Blue Dynamite (Next Generation) ??Blueberry X Dynamite??
Blue God (Jordan of the Island) Blueberry X Godbud
Blue Goo (Blue Grass) Blue BubbleJuice X Double G
Blue Grape #1 (Electric Seed) Grapefruit X Blueberry
Blue Haze (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Haze X Blueberry
Blue Hen (Blue Grass) Blueberry X Super Silver Haze
Blue Hun (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blue Russian
Blue Jack (Reeferman) Blueberry X Jack Herer X Northern Lights #5
Blue Jamaican (Blue Grass) Marley’s Collie X Blue Russian
Blue Kiev (Blue Grass) Blue Russian X AK-47
Blue Kronic (Motarebel) [BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen] X Black Kat
Blue Moon Rocks (BOG) Blue Moon X BogBubble
Blue Mystic (Nirvana) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Nepalese (Reeferman) Nepalese Sativa X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Pearl (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blue Haze
Blue Rocket (Blue Grass) Blue Rocker X Blue Bubblejuice
Blue Russian (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Juicy Russian
Blue Satellite = Blueberry Sativa x Swt#2 male
Blue Skunk X (Mr. Blue) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Thunder (Sagarmatha) Blueberry X Matanuska Tundra
Blue Thunder (Reeferman) Blueberry Sativa X Kodiak Lavender
Blue Thunder 13 = Blue Hen {female} x MrNice G13HP {male}
Blue Velvet = Purple Thai[Oaxaca Gold x Chocolate Thai] x Afghani male
Blue Widow (NCGA) Blueberry X Aloha White Widow
Blueberry (DJ Short) [Oaxacan Gold X Chocolate Thai] X Highland Thai X Afghani
Blueberry Blast (Reeferman) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry Indica
Blueberry Haze (DNA) Dj Short Blueberry X Secret Haze
Blueberry Magic (Reeferman) Magic Carpet Ride X Blueberry Sativa
Blueberry NL (Dr. Atomic) Blueberry X Northern Lights
Blueberry Punch (Next Generation) Blueberry X Romulan
Bluebottle (?Xbx?) (SuperSkunk X BubbleGum Indica) X Blueberry Sativa
Bluez Cluez (Juan Moore) Blue Widow X Tangerine
Bogglegum (BOG) Northern Lights #5 X Bubblegum
BOG Lifesaver = [Jacks cleaner x DJ Short's Blueberry] x Bogbubble x Bogbubble
BOG BogBubble = WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum
BOG L.S.D = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB] X NYCD
BOG BoggleGum = [whitelabel BG x BC Seed Co NL#5] x BG x BG x BG
BOG Grape Punch = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X NL5] X [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X

Subcools JCB]
BOG Sour Bubble = [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum] X [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum]
BOG Sweet Cindy99 = SWT#3 X C99 f2
BOG Blue Moon Rocks = (WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X BlueMoon [not bluemoonshine]
Bomber’s Widow (Motarebel) [G-13 X Black Widow] X Cherry Bomb II
Bottle Rocket (Reservoir) Killer Queen X DTC 99
Brains Choice (KC Brains) Jamaica Lambsbread 94 X ?Leda Uno 96? X White Widow
Brains Damage (KC Brains) Mexico, Acapulco X [Hawaii 93 X Mango 2001 X KC 36 606]
Brains Escape (KC Brains) Edelwuiss X [Brazil, Salvador X KC 606]
Brainwreck (HighGrade) Trainwreck X White Widow
Brazil KC (KC Brains) Mango Vermelho, Paranaiba X K.C. 606
Brazilian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Brazilian Haze (Brazilian Seed Company) Haze X Brazilian Khola
Brazilian Lemon (Brazilian Seed Company) Mango Rosa X “a Secret Strain”
Brazilian Skunk (Brazilian Seed Company) Original Green X Early Chemo
Bronze Whaler (MJOZ) Bronze Whaler X Skunk #1
Bubba Kush
Bubbleberry (Dman) Blueberry X Bubblegum
Bubbleberry (Sagarmatha) Bubblegum X Blueberry
Bubblefunk (BC Seed Co.) Bubbleberry X Northern Light #5
Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Juicy Fruit X Bubblegum
Bud Bunnie (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Skunk
Buddha (Dutch Passion) [Oasis X Shiva X Haze] X [Oasis X Shiva X Skunk]
Buddha’s Sister (Soma) Reclining Buddha X Afghani Hawaiian
Burmaberry (Reeferman) Shishkaberry #3 X Burmese
Burmese Pure (Reeferman) Landraces; Highland Burma
BushDoctor (??) Airborne G13 X [Malawi X Jamaican]
Bushmans (Herbaria) South African Sativa, Ciskei
Butterscotch Hawaiian (Reeferman) a Hawaiian X Butterscotch Afghan

C
C-Plus (Chimera & DJ Short) California Orange X Dj’s Blueberry
C4 (Chimera) Frost Bite X Shishkaberry
Cali Miss (BC Seed Co.) Haze X Five-O
California Grapefruit (DNA) [Northern Light #1 X Californian Skunk #1 90s] X Californian Afghani 80s
California Orange = Thai x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
California Special (KC Brains) American California X Skunk
Calizhar (Chimera) Cali-O X Shiskaberry
Calvin (BlueHemp) California Orange X Landraces, Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Calyxxx (Almighty) Grapefruit X Friesland X a old school humbolt
Canadian Classic (Reeferman) Grapefruit X Burmese
Candy Cane Brain (Shadow Seed) Silver Shadow X Grapefruit
Canela (A.C.E) Indian Malana X Jamaican Blue Mountain 1984
Canna Sutra (Delta 9) Reclining Buddha X Sensi Star
Cannalope Haze (DNA) Haze X Landraces; Mexico, Michoacan
Capricho (Canna Biogen) Manali X Colombian
Caribe (Canna Biogen) Jamaica X [Jamaica X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]]
Celestial Temple Sativa (Federation) Landraces; Ecuador, Andes Mountains
Champagne (Reeferman) [Hashplant X Hindu Kush] X Burmese
Cheese (Big Buddha’s) Orig. UK Cheese X Afghani
Chemo Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) 2 differents Chemo
Chemota Dragon (Motarebel) UBC Chemo X Killa Queen
Cherry Berry (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Blueberry Indica
Cherry Bomb (Almighty) Lionheart X Sage
Cherry Bomb #2 (Prairiefire) M-80 Cherry Bomb from Northern California X Cherry Bomb from Southern

Kentucky
Cherry Melon = Cherry Ak47 x Jack Candy
Cherry Thai (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Oregon Purple Thai
Chewing (BlueHemp) Double Gum X Swiss Sativa
Chilla (BlueHemp) Kush X Nepali
China White (Reeferman) Chinese Indica X Nepalese Indica
Chinese Indica (Reeferman) Landraces; SouthWest China, Yunnan
Chitral (Dutch Passion) Chitral-Hasj X Skunk
Chocolate Chunk (ThSeeds) Afghan X S.A.G.E.
Chronic (Serious) Northern Light X [Skunk X Northern Light] X AK47
Chronicle (BlueHemp) Chronic X Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Chrystal (Nirvana) [White Widow X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Church, the (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X SuperSkunk X Skunk X Northern Light
Cinderella 99 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 88
Cinderella Blues (Spice Brothers) Blueberry Sativa X Cinderella 99
Cindy Princess (Spice Brothers) Cinderella 99 X Ice Princess
Cinnamon (Female Seeds) Jack Herer X ??
Citral (Nirvana) Hindu Kush X ??
Citralah (Soma) Landraces; Pakistan, Chittral X Afghani Hawaiian
Citrus Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Skunk #1 X California Orange
City Slicker (Motarebel) Pacific G13 X NYC Diesel
Cloud #7 (Herbaria) Afghan X South African
Colombian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Colombian Haze (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Haze Special
Colombian Jack (Brazilian Seed Company) Colombian Gold X Jack Herer
Congo “aka Bangi” (A.C.E.) [Congolese X Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Conquistador (Subcool) Hashplant X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Continental (A.C.E) Caribbean X Congolese X Pakistani
Cotton Candy (Federation) Afghani X Blueberry
Couchlock (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X Afghani #1
Crazy Daze (Dman) Red Haze X [G13 x Black Widow]
Cripple Creek (Tom Hill) Pine Tar Kush X Deep Chunk
Critical Hash 47 (Spice Brothers) [Hashplant x Critical Mass] X AK-47
Critical Mass (Mr. Nice) Afghani X Skunk #1
Crown Royal (Federation) Hawaiian Sativa X Mikado
Crystal (Nirvana) White Widow X Northern Lights
Crystal Lightning (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Thai
Crystal Limit (KC Brains) Crystal X KC 606
Crystal Paradise (KC Brains) Californian BigBud Skunk X Brazil (Mango Vermelho from Brazil, Paranaiba)
Crystal Ship, the (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
Crystalberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Northern Light #5
Cujo (Motarebel) Dogbite X Killa Queen

D
Da Bomb (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Cinderella 99
Dagga (Cannbis Pros) Landraces; South Africa, East Coast
Dankee Doodle (KC Brains) [Viking 90 X Big Buds 93] X KC 636
Dannyboy (Subcool) Killer Queen X Taco
Dark Kush (BlueHemp) Landraces, Hindu Kush Mountains
Dark Vader (BlueHemp) Kush X [Kush X Afghani]
Dawg (??) Aesop’s Fables Fox X Grapes
Daywrecker - See Headband Diesel
Delta 9 (Dutch Passion) Isis X Flo
Deep Chunk (Tom Hills) Afghanistan IBL
Desert Queen (No Mercy) Sudden Death # Master Ice X Everest Queen # WK
Destroyer (Canna Biogen) Meao Thai X [Mexican X Colombian]
Devil (Mr. Nice) Afghan X [Afghan X Skunk]
Diablo (Next Generation) Blueberry X Grapefruit X South African Sativa
Diamond Head (Sagarmatha) Flow X Atypical Flow
Diesel (??) Mass Super Skunk X Chem Dawg
Diesel 39 (Reservoir) M-39 X Sour Diesel
Delta 9 = Isis [female] x Flo [male]
Dirty Harry (Motarebel) Grapefruit Bx1 X Herijuana
Diva G (Tuktuk) G13 X Cali Sat
Dixie Chicken (Juan Moore) Jacks Cleaner X Airbornes G13
Dixie Crystals (Juan Moore) Aloha 98 White Widow X Cinderella 99
DNL = RFK X Hawaiian
Doc Chronic (Reeferman) Fraser Valley Sativa Hashplant X California Indica
Doctor, the (Greenhouse) Great White Shark X South Indian X SuperSkunk
Dolce Vita (Dutch Passion) Isis X Power Plant
Dope, the (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Double Bubble = Black Bubble x Double G
Double G = Gum13 x G13HP
Double Dutch (Magus) pre-2000 Chronic X Warlock
Double Dutch Haze Skunk (Fleur du Mal) Dutch Haze SkunkX [Haze #19 X Skunk #1]
Double Purple Doja (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Black Russian
DTC 99 (Spice Brothers) Durban Thai Highflyer X Cinderella 99
Ducksfoot (WallyDuck) Ducksfoot X Sativa backcrossed to 97% ducksfoot
Durban / Durban Poison (Sensi / Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa, Durban
Durban Poison (Nirvana) South African Sativa X Skunk
Durban Red (Effettoserra) Landraces; Durban X Purple Widow
Durban Thai Highflier (SSSC) Thai X Durban Poison
Durga Mata (Paradise) Shiva X Shiva
Dutch Dragon (Paradise) [Durban X Skunk] X California Indica

E
Early Brambleberry (Patch Works) Early Bramble X Purple Pineberry
Early Chemo (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Girl X UBC Chemo
Early Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Original Green
Early Misty (Nirvana) Misty X Skunk
Early Pearl = Early Girl x Polly {polyanna}
Early Queen (Mr. Nice) early Californian blends X Mexican Sativa
Early Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Early Pearl
Early White (Effettoserra) Northern Lights “early genotype” X White Special “early genotype”
Eclipse (Homegrown Fantaseeds) BubbleGum 95 X Hindu Kush #12
El Nino (Green House) [Haze X Super Skunk] X [Brazilian X South Indian]
El Peru (Blue Grass) El Nino X Peruvian Skunk
Electric Haze (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Haze
Elvis aka Elvis PressedMe (Celebrity) Chitral X Skunk
Endless Sky = Iranian Indica x Grenadine
Ethiopian Highland (African) Landraces; Ethiopian Highland
Euforia (Dutch Passion) a selected Skunk X a selected Skunk
Everest Queen (No Mercy) K-2 X Shiva Special
Exile (Magus) Warlock (50%) X Northern Lights (25%) X White Widow

F
F’N’Blue (Vancouver Seeds) Blueberry X Fuckin’ Incredible
Far Out (World Wide Seeds) Northern Lights X Haze
Fast Blast (Afropis) Landraces; Iranian X Blueberry
Fast Manitoba (Great White North) Early Girl X ?Early Girl?
Fig Widow Queen (Dutch Flowers) Fig Skunk X Aloha 98 Widow X Cinderella 99
Fighting Buddah (Chimera & DJ Short) Burmese X Blueberry
Fijian Sativa (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; Fiji’s Island
Firecracker = A Willem's Wonder-dominate Willie D male pollinated two Willem's-dom pheno Willie D girls
Five-O (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Northern Lights #5
Flo (Dj Short) Purple Thai X Afghani
FourWay (Head Seeds) [Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11] X [New York City Diesel X G-13]
Free Tibet (Soma) Nepalese Hash Plant X Afghani Hawaiian
Fruit Bowl (Sunshine) Purple Maui X Sweet Tooth #3
Fruity Juice (Sensi) Thai X ??
Fruity Thai (Ceres) Thai Sativa X Dutch Indica
Fuma Con Diablos (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Fumar Con Dios (Flying Dutchmen) Original Haze X Skunk #1

G
G-Berry (?Memy?) G13 X Blackberry X Doublegum
G-Bolt (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Yumbolt
G-Star (Motarebel) Star Gazer X [AK-47 X White Widow X G13]
G-SUS (Reeferman) G13 X Godbud
G13 Blue Widow (NCGA) [Blaze x G13 x Northern Lights] X Blue Widow or G13 X Blue Widow
G13 Diesel (Head Seeds) G13bx X Rezdog’s East Coast Sour Diesel v3
Gainesville Green [Micanopy Moonbeam]
Generals Daughter (Fleur du Mal) [G13 X Northern Lights] X Cinderella 99
Ghandi (High Quality) South Indian X Skunk
Ghaze Bx1 (Dutch Flowers) [G13 X Uber Candy Haze] X G13
Ghost (Reeferman) Burmese X Kali Mist
Giant Cindy (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Cinderella 99
Giant Princess (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Ice Princess
God’s Treat (Jordan of the Island) Dutch Treat X God Bud
Golden Haze (Dr. Greenthumb) Acapulco Gold X Haze
Golden Skush (GN03) Skunk X Hindu Kush
GoldenMoon (GoldenSeed) GoldenSkunk X Mazar
Gonzo #1 (Reservoir) M-39 X Williams Wonder
Gordy’s Spice #18 (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Northern Lights #5
Gourdbuster (Motarebel) City Slicker X Killa Queen
Granflora (Owls Production) Afghan X Purpurea Ticinensis
Grape Mayhem (Motarebel) Mayhem X Grapefruit Bx1
Grape Punch (BOG) Lifesaver X Bogglegum
Grapefruit = This is a 75% C’99 x 25% strong fruity sativa??? /steve says it was a clone only...
Grapefruit Haze (Next Generation) Grapefruit X Haze
Grapeskunk (Next Generation) Super Skunk X Grapefruit X Blueberry
Great Garberville Pure (Reeferman) Thai X Afghani Hawaiian
Great White Shark (Green House) Super Skunk X White Widow
Green Devil (Tiki) Bambata X Shulam
Green Giant (Spice Brothers) Big Bud X Shiva Skunk
Green Goddess (GN03) Citral X Afghani Hawaiian X G13 Haze
Green Medicine (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X White Rhino
Green Spirit (Dutch Passion) Big Bud X Skunk #1
Grenadella (Afropips) Grenadine X Cinderella 99
Grenadine (Dr. Greenthumb) [Niagara X Shiva] X G13
Grimm White Shark (Brothers Grimm) Big Bud X Super Skunk
Guerrilla (A.C.E.) South African; Leshoto X Nepalese; Kathmandù Valley
Gypsy’s Kiss (Reeferman) White Widow X Petrolia Headstash

H
Hash Balls 2 (Goodhouse) Hash Plant X KGB
Hash Heaven (Soma) G13 Hashplant X G13 Haze X Lavender
Hash Khan (Effettoserra) Maroc X Dutch Skunk
Hash Plant (Seedsman) Hash Plant X Northern Lights #1
Hash Plant (Sensi) [Hashplant X Northern Lights #1] X Hashplant
Hashberry (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Kashmir X ??
Haley’s Comet (Flying Dutchmen) Early Californian X Skunk #1
Hardcore (Secret Valley) primary Big Bud X Dj’s Blueberry
Hawaiian Goddess #3 (Motarebel) Hawaiian Pheno BC God Bud X Sweet Tooth #3
Hawaiian Indica (Sensi) Landraces: Hawaii X Northern Lights
Hawaiian Skunk (Seedsman) Hawaiian Indica X Skunk #1
Hawaiian Sativa (Federation) Landraces: Hawaii, Mauna Kea
Hawaiian Snow (Green House) [Hawaiian Haze X Pure Haze] X Neville’s Haze
Haze = Thai x Columbian x mexican x vietnamese?
Haze (BlueHemp) Haze19 X unknown Haze
Haze Mist (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Original Haze
Haze Special (KC Brains) Neville’s Haze X K.C.606
Headband Diesel = [Super Skunk X Sensi Northern Lights] X Chem /dawg
Headstash (??) ?Indica Pheno from Herijuana?
Heavy Duty Fruity (THSeeds) Big Bud X Afghani Skunk
Hempstar (Dutch Passion) Skunk X Oasis X Haze
Herijuana (Woodhorse) Kentucky Outdoor X Headstash
Herijuana (Motarebel) Killer New Haven Strain X Petrolia Headstash
High Land (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X White Widow] X KGB
Highend (Legends) Rene X Dj’s Blueberry
Highland Afghani (Reeferman) F1 Hybrid of 2 highland Afghani
Himalayan Gold (Green House) Landraces; Himalayan X South Indian
Hindu Kush (Sensi) Landraces; India, Hindu Kush Mountains
HOG, the (THSeeds) Afghani X Kush
Hollands Hope = Afghani x Skunk
Homegrown Fantasy (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Afghani X White Widow
Hoosier Hoot’n’Hollar (SSSC) Nacked Lady X Early Mexican Gold
Hubba Bubba (Capricorn) Blueberry X Cinderella 99
Humboldt Berry (Motarebel) Trainwreck X Blueberry
Huron (Dr. Greenthumb) Niagara X White Widow

I
Ice (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk X Northern Lights X Shiva
Ice Princess (Brothers Grimm) Cinderella 88 X White Widow
Ice Queen (No Mercy) Master Ice X Valley Queen
Indian Haze (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Haze
Indian Skunk (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Skunk #1
Indigo (Vancouver Seeds) North African X Afghani Indica
Ingemars Punch (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Sweet Skunk
Island Bud (Great White North) Early Sativa X ?Early Sativa?
Island Lady (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Master Kush
Island Sweet Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Big Skunk #1

J
J.J.’s Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Millenium Bud X Acapulco Gold
Jack Flash (Sensi) Jack Herer X Super Skunk
Jack Frost (GoldenSeed) Jack Herer X White Widow X Northern Light #5
Jack Herer (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Jack The Ripper (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
JackHammer (Motarebel) SuperJack X BlockHead
Jackie O = Jack Candy (@ 87.5% line-bred) x Cali-Orange (also @ 87.5% line-bred)
Jacks Cleaner = Jack Herer x Lemon Thai
Jamaica (Hemcy) Lambsbread X [Skunk X Ruderalis]
Jamaican (Federation) Landraces; Jamaica X ??
Jamaican Pearl (Sensi) ?Marley’s Collie X Early Pearl?
Janis Special (Fleur du Mal) Silver Pearl X Blue Widow
Jillybean (Subcool) Orange Velvet X Space Queen
Jim Dandy (Motarebel) Jim Wakeford X Killa Queen
Johnny Blaze (Chimera) Neville’s Haze X Blueberry
Juicy Fruit = Golden Triangle Thai x Afghani [or] Kush
Juicy Russian = Juicy Fruit X AK47

K
K2 Special (No Mercy) [K2 X Mexican Haze] X Victory
K.C.33 (KC Brains) Afghani X Haze X Ukrainian strain
K.C.36 (KC Brains) Indica from Spain X K.C.606
K.C.42 (KC Brains) New Zealand Best X K.C.639
K-Train (Woodhorse) K2 X Arcata Trainwreck
Kahuna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer X Afghani
Hawaiian
Kali’s Bliss (Reeferman) Reeferman’s Cambodian X Cinderella 99
Kali Mist = Haze x Skunk hybrid / cambodian sativa x silver haze
Kali Spice (Dman) Kali Mist X Silver Spice
Kalichakra (Mandala) Crystal Queen X White Satin
Kanasuta (Canadian Seed Co.) Aurora Beaurealis X Cinderella 99
Kariba Surprise (African Seeds) Landraces; Zambezi River
Karpov (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blueberry
Kasparov (Blue Grass) Blue Kiev X Blueberry
Kerala Krush (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
Kerala Skunk (Dutch Passion) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
KGB (Vancouver Seeds) Afghani X Burmese
Khola (Dutch Passion) [Thailand X Brazil] X ?an early dutch strain
Kill Bill (Reservoir) Killer Queen X William’s Wonder
Killa Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X Killa Queen
Killer Apollo (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Apollo 11
Killer Kristalls (Motarebel) Jim Dandy X Black Kat
Killer Newhaven (??) Sativa Pheno from Herijuana
Killer Queen (Reservoir) Airborne’s G13 X Cinderella 99
Killer Queen 2 (Canadian Seed Co.) G13 X Cinderella 99
Killian (Motarebel) Killa Queen X NYC Diesel
Killin Garberville (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Sativa X Afghani Indica
King’s Kross (Reeferman) [King X Charles Kush] X King
Kiwi (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; New Zealand
Klingonberry (Dutch Flowers) Bubblegum X Sagarmatha’s Blueberry X Aloha 98
Klitschkov = Blue Kiev x Sudden Impact
Kolinahr (Enterprise) Vulcan X White Widow
Kong (Laughing Moon) Kong X [White Russian X BubbleGum]
Kranial Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kush Berry (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kushage (THSeeds) O.G. Kush X S.A.G.E.
Kwik Kali (Sagarmatha) Western Winds X Stuporsonic

L
L.A. Confidential (DNA Genetics) O.G. L.A. Affie X Afghani
L.S.D. (BOG) Lifesaver X NYC Diesel
La Nina (Mr. Nice) Haze X White Widow
Lambada (Reeferman) Brazilian X Highland Nepalese
Lambsbread Skunk (Dutch Passion) Jamaican Lambsbread X Skunk #1
Lasqueti Haze (BC Bud Depot) ?? X Skunk
Lavender (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Lebanese (BlueHemp) Landraces, Lebanese
Leda Uno (KC Brains) [secret Brazilian strain X K.C.33] X [Leda X K.C.606]
Legends Ultimate Indica (Legends) Ortega X Sweet Tooth
Lemon Bud (Canadian Gen.) Monster Bud X Lemon Joy
Lemon Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo
Lemon Freeze (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner X [Jacks Cleaner X Blueberry]
Lemon Kush = Master Kush x Lemon Joy
Lemon Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Citrus Skunk X Skunk #1
Leshaze (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Lesotho X [Skunk X Haze]
Lieu Hanh (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Neville’s Haze
Lieu Hanh 99 (Spice Brothers) Lieu Hanh X Cinderella 99
Life Star (BOG) Lifesaver X Sensi Star
Lifesaver (BOG) Jack Cleaner X Dj’s Blueberry X BogBubble
Lime Chemo (Woodhorse) Ontario Chemo X BC Chemo X Timewarp X Citrus
Lionheart (Almighty) African Sativa X North American Genetics
Lone Ranger (SSSC) Nepali Sativa X Michiocan Mexican Sativa
Love Potion #1 (Reeferman) [G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold] X Santa Marta Columbian Gold
Love Potion 9 (Joker) Love Potion 5 X Northern Lights
Low P.T. (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X LowRyder
Lowland Afghani (Reeferman) 2 Lowland Afghani strains
Lowrider (Joint Doctors) Northern Light #2 X William Wonder X unknown hybrid

M
M-39 (SSSC) Skunk #1 X Basic #5
M3 (Sunshine) [AK47 X Haze] X Hashplant
Mako Shark (Motarebel) Black Widow X Great White Shark
Mal’Sp (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Silver Pearl
Malaki (Afropips) Malawi Gold X White Russian
Malawi 99(Afropips) Malawi Gold X Cinderella 99
Malawi Gold (African Seeds) Landraces; Malawi, Lake Malawi
Malberino (Afropips) Malberry X Grenadine
Malberry (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Blueberry
Malibu (Chimera) Cali-O X Blue Domino
Magic Carpet Ride (Reeferman) Headstash X Cambodian
Magic Crystal (White Widow Web) White Widow X California Orange
Mandarin Punch (Juan Moore) Killer Queen X Tangerine
Manga Rosa (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 70s; Brazil
Mango (KC Brains) Afghani X KC33
Mangolian Indica (Sagarmatha) = Afghani Skunk X Afghani X Northern Lights
Manolito 1 (Goodhouse) White Rhino X KGB
Marley’s Collie (Sensi) 2 Jamaicains différents
Martian Mean Green (DNA Genetics) Sharks Breath X G13 Haze
Master Ice (No Mercy) Mind Bender X Northern Lights
Master Kush (Black Label) Hindu Kush X Skunk
Masterkush (Dutch Passion) Hindu Kush X Hindu Kush
Matanuska Mist (Sagarmatha) Matanuska Tundra X Grey Mist
Maui Mist (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Haze
Mayhem (Motarebel) Russian Indica Clone X Blockhead
Mazar (Dutch Passion) Afghanistan, Mazar-I-Shariff X Skunk #1
MCW (NCGA) Mighty Mite X Chemo X White Widow
Medicine Man (Mr. Nice) [Brazilian Sativa X South Indian] X Afghani
MedMaster (Reeferman) UBC Chemo X Reeferman’s G
Mendocino Madness (THSeeds) Northern Cali Madness X “a parent of Kwiksilver”
Merlins Dream (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Afghani
Merville Blueberry (BC Bud Depot) Blueberry X Grapefruit
Mexican Sativa (Sensi) Mexican, Oaxacan X Pakistani Hashplant X Durban
Mighty Haze Candy (Dutch Flower) Mighty Chemo Widow X Uber Candy Haze
Mikush (Federation) Mikado X Kush
Mind Bender (KC Brains) KC2 X KC33 X Afghani
Mindfuck (Reservoir) New York City Diesel X DTC 99
Mississippi Sweet Bud (JOTI) Kush X Burmese
Mississippi Queen (Juan Moore) Princess 75 X Airborne G13
Misty (Positronics) Sister of White Widow
MK Ultra (THSeeds) G13 X O.G. Kush
Moon Shadow (Joey Weed) [Chemo x White Rhino] X Cinderella 99
Moonflower (Canadian Seed Co.) Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11
Morning Dew (Dman) Endless Sky X Cinderella 99
Mountain Jam (Chimera & Dj Short) Soulshine X Blueberry
Mountain Lion (Almighty) Rock Bud X Lionheart
MP5K (Dr. Chronic) AK X Afghani
Mr. Bubble (THSeeds) Kali Mist X Bubblegum
Mr. Majestyx (Afropips) Malberry X Cinderella 99
Mr. Nice (Sensi) G13 X Hash Plant

N
Neon Super Skunk (Subcool) Super Skunk X Black Russian
Nepal Baba (Dr. Atomic) [Landraces; Nepal X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Nepalese Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) [Dutch Treat x Nepali] X Chemo
Nepalese Jam (Ace) Nepalese Kathmandu Sativa X Jamaican Blue Mountain1984
Nepali (BlueHemp) Landraces; Nepal, Baglung
Neville’s Haze (Green House) Pure Haze X Northern Lights
Neville’s Haze Hybrid (Female Seeds) Neville’s Haze X Jack Herer
New Killer Queen (Juan Moore) Airborne G13 X Cinderella 99
New Purple Cross (Mr. Blue) Afghani X Jamaican
New Purple Power (Nirvana) Holland’s Hope X Skunk #1
New York City Diesel (Soma) Mexican Sativa X Afghani
Nigerian (Afropips) Landraces, Nigeria
Nirvana Special (Nirvana) Jock Horror X Landraces; Mexico, Oaxaca
No Mercy Special (No Mercy) [Santa Maria X Maxican Haze] X Victory
North #1 (Hill Temple) Cinderella 99 X Blue Kiev
Northern Berry (Peak Seeds & Hygro) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry
Northern Bright (Nirvana) Northern Lights X Haze
Northern Dream (Reeferman) [Kodiak Gold Thunderfuck x Northern Lights #5] X Nothern Light #5
Northern Lights (BC Bud Depot) Atomic Northern Light X Northern Lights #6
Northern Lights #1 (SSSC) Afghani IBL
Northern Lights #2 (SSSC) Hindu Kush X Thai
Northern Lights #9 (Sagarmatha) Northern Lights X White Widow X Durban
Northern Skunk (Peak Seeds) Northern Light #5 X Skunk
Nutcruncher (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X Petrolia Headstash
NYC Diesel (Soma) Sour Diesel X Afghani Hawaiian

O
Oasis (Dutch Passion) an advancement of Northern Lights #2
Odin’s Hammer (Reeferman) Kodiak Gold X Acapulco Gold
Oké 47 (Sensi) Afghani X ??
Optimus Prime (BC Bud Depot) BC Sweet Tooth X Mayne Island Indica
Orange Apollo (Reservoir) [1977 Aeric Cali-O X Apollo 11] X Apollo 11
Orange Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo X Timewarp X California Orange
Orange Crush = AE77 CaliO X DJ Shorts Blueberry
Orange Peako Cambodian (Reeferman) Nepalese Indica X Cambodian Sativa
Orange Spice (Dman) Double G X White Widow
Orangina (Blue Grass) California Orange X Blue Bubblejuice
Orient Express (A.C.E.) Vietnam Black X Chinese; Yunnan
Original Diesel = (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem
Original Gangsta Kush = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush
Original Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 80s; Brazil, Sao Paulo
Original Haze (Seedsman) [Mexican x Columbian] X Thai X South Indian Kerala
Original Highway Delight ( High Quality) Northern Light X Skunk
Original Strawberry Diesel (Reservoir) Strawberry Couch X Sour Diesel
Ortega Indica #1 = Ortega Indica x Kush Hybrid 1.2

P
Pakalolo (Sativa Seed Bank) Landraces; Hawaii, Maui X Skunk #1
Pakistani (BlueHemp) Landraces, Pakistan
Panama (A.C.E.) [Panama 1974 X Panama] X Panama; Canary Island
Panama Powerhouse (Dman) Panama Red X AK-47
Panama Punch (Cannabis Pros) Panama Green X Neville’s Haze
Papaya (Nirvana) Citral #13 X Ice #2
Passion Queen (??) Grapefruit X BC Grapefruit
Passion #1 (Dutch Passion) = Amstel Gold
Peak 19 (Sagarmatha) Stonehedge X Matanuska Tundra
Phnom Phen (Reeferman) Thai X Haze X Cambodian
Pine Tar Kush (Tom Hill) Pakistani IBL
Pineapples Punch (Flying Dutchmen) Real McCoy X Skunk #1
Pink Candy (Mr. Blue) Stinky Pinky X Cotton Candy
Pink Widow (Effettoserra) [Afghani X South Indian] X Purple Widow
Platinum (Afropips) Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl
Pollypak (SSSC) Pollyanna X Pakistani Sativa
Potent Purple (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X ?California Indica?
Power House (Hill Temple) Deep Chunk X Cinderella 99
Power Plant (Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa
Princess 50 (Mr. Soul) Princess X [Shiva Skunk X Jack Herer]
Princess 75 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 50
Princess 88 aka Cinderella 88 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 75
Princess Diesel (Reservoir) Ice Princess X Sour Diesel
Puna Budder (THSeeds) some Hawaiian & some Afghani
Purple Czar (Motarebel) Black Russian X The Black “aka Burmese”
Purple Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Purple Indica X Northern Lights #5
Purple Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Holland’s Hope X Skunk #1
Purple Skunk (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Early Skunk
Purple Thai (??) Oaxaca Gold X Chocolate Thai
Pyramid (White Widow Web) White Widow X [Haze X Skunk]

Q
Quick Mist Diesel (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Mighty Mite X Double Sour Diesel v2

R
Raccoon / Rocky (Canadian Seed Co.) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Real McCoy, the (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X South Indian Sativa
Reclining Buddha (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Holland’s Hope
ReCON (DNA Genetics) Mutant L.A. Confidential X Cannadential
Red Congolese (Reeferman) Congolese Sativa X [Mexican X Afghani]
Red Devil (Greenhouse) Afghani X Afghani Skunk
Red Haze (??) Neville’s Haze X Panama Red
Red Horse (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X Top 44] X KGB
Red Sativa (Brazilian Seeds) Landraces; Brazil
Red Widow 13 (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Panama Red
Redhaired Sonja (BlueHemp) [Afghani X Thai] X [Thai X Brazil]
Reefer Madness (Reeferman) Mexican a.k.a Blackseed X G13
Reeferman’s G (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X [Airborne G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold]
Reeferman’s Herijuana (Reeferman) SSSC’s Herijuana Sativa pheno X SSSC’s Herijuana Indica pheno
Reeferman’s Northern Light (Reeferman) Northern Lights #1 X Reeferman’s Northern Lights #5
Reeferman’s Sour Diesel (Reeferman) Sour Diesel X Kush
Reeferman’s Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Remus (Federation) Island Sweet Skunk X Romulan
Renatta (A.C.E.) North East Brazilian Sativa X Cambodia Haze
RFK = NL X Shiva
Rheingold (Nova) Sensistar X Black Domina
Rock Bud “aka Soma A+”(Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Rock Star (Bong Guru) Sensi Star X Rock Bud
Rocklock (DNA Genetics) Warlock X RockStar
Romberry (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Romulan X Blueberry
Romberry (BCGA) Romulan X Blueberry
Rombolt (Motarebel) Romulan X Yumbolt
Romulan = OG Kush x Afghani
Romulan (Federation) California X [White Whino X White Rhino]
Romulan Haze (Next Generation) Super Silver Haze X Romulan
Royal Hawaiian (Reeferman) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Royal Orange (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X California Orange
Ru-Pa (HD Canadian) Cotton Candy X Heavy Duty Fruity
Ruderalis = Landraces, Russia
Ruderalis Sativa (SSSC) Ruderalis X [Thai x Mexican]

S
S.A.G.E. (THSeeds) Big Sour Holy X Afghani
SabreTooth (Motarebel) Sweet Tooth #3 X Northern Light
Sacra Frasca (Dutch Passion) Powerplant X Skunk Passion
Sadhu (Mandala) [?? X ??] X Landraces, N. India
Sage & Sour (THSeeds) S.A.G.E. X Sour Diesel
SandStorm (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral X Landraces; Morocco, Arabene
Sangoma (Afropips) [Malawi X Silver Pearl] X Blueberry
Sanug (Canadian Seed Co.) Thai X Cambodian
Sapphire Star (Jordan of the Island) Blue Hawaiian X God Bud
Satori (Mandala) Landraces; Nepalese X ??
Schnazzleberry (Chimera) Blue Domino X Shishkaberry
Senor Garcia (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X Panama Red
Sensitron (Almighty) Jack Herer X Sensi Star
Shagadellic (GN03) Indian Sativa X Skunk
Shaman (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Skunk
Shanti Devi (Tiki) Afghani X ??
Sharks Breath (DNA Genetics) Great White Shark X Jamaican Lambsbread
Sheherazade (Paradise) Afghan X ?Mostly Sativa?
Shenzhou (Canadian Seed Co.) Sugar Klingon X Cinderella 99
Shiesel (Bong Guru) Shiva X NYC Diesel
Shiskeberry = [Red & Yellow Afghani's] x Dj Short Blueberry [male]
Shirin Gol (Herbaria) Landraces; Tadjikistan
Shirin Mango (Herbaria) Shirin Gol X Afghan
Shit (Mr. Nice) the Original “Afghani X Skunk” (SSSC’s?)
Shiva (Dr. Atomic) Afghani X Atomic Northern Lights X Super Crystal
Shiva Shanti II (Sensi) Garlic Bud X Skunk X Afghani
Shiva Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5
Shock (Mr. Nice) White Widow X Skunk #1
Silver Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blueberry
Silver Dream (BlueHemp) Purple Dream X Swiss Sativa X Monstera
Silver Haze{sensi} = Silver Pearl x Haze
Silver Pearl (Sensi) Early Pearl X Skunk #1 X Northern Lights
Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Orange Spice
Silverado (BlueHemp) Silver Dream X Northern Lights #2
Skunk = Columbian Gold x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
Skunk{sacred seeds co.} = afghani x columbian x thai
Skunk #1 (Dutch Passion) Afghani X Thai X Colombian Gold
Skunk #5 (Effettoserra) [Afghani X Acapulco Gold x Colombian Gold] X Dutch Skunk
Skunk Berry (Peak Seeds) Skunk X Blueberry
Skunk Haze (Seedsman) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Skunk Kush (Sensi) Hindu Kush X Skunk #1
Skunk Power (Effettoserra) “Big yielding phenotype” X White Afghani
Skunkaberry (Reeferman) Newberry X Chinese Indica
Skunkberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Skunk #1
Sky Dog (Willy Jack) Jack Herer X Williams Wonder X Haze
Skywalker (Dutch Passion) Mazar X Blueberry
Slyder (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Northern Lights
Smoka Cola (Dman) Star Gazer X [G13 X Black Widow]
Smokey Bear (Dutch Passion) Masterkush X KC 33
Snow Slyder (Joker) Afghani X Northern Lights
Snow White (Cannabis Pros) Northern Light #5 X Cinderella 99
Somango (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somanna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X C. Chinensis X Afghani Hawaiian
Somativa (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somaui (Soma) Hawaiian Sativa X G-13 Haze
Sour Diesel (Reservoir) Mexican Sativa X Chemo
Sour Diesel (??) ?DNL X Daywrecker?
Sour Diesal = Mass.Super Skunk x Chem {dawg}
Sour Diesel = [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
Sour Mist (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Queen (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Saver = [Sour Diesel 1.5 x Lifesaver] x [Sour Saver v1 x Lifesaver] x Sour Saver v1 x Sour Saver v1
Sour Turbo (Motarebel) Double Sour Diesel v2 X Sour Diesel v2.5
Sour Wonder (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Southern Lights (Delta 9) N.Y.C Diesel X Sensi Star
Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Space Queen F2 (Subcool) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Spacetooth #3 (Subcool) Sweet Tooth #3 X Space Queen
Special AK (Goodhouse) AK-47 X KGB
Speed Queen (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Himachal Pradesh X ??
Speedball (Reservoir) Sensi Star X DTC 99
Spellbound (Dman) William’s Wonder X Sour Diesel
Spice (Mr. Nice) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Spontanica (KC Brains) Secret Project #1 X KC33
Sputnik 1.0 (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Black Russian
Sputnik 2.0 (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Apollo 13
SSSC M39 = [Basic #5] northern light #5 X skunk #1
Star Chief (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Himalaya Haze
Star Gazer (Delta 9) [Warlock X AK-47] X Sensi Star
Star Gazer (Dman) Endless Sky X Bubbleberry
Starlight (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Northern Lights
Starwalker (Canadian Seed Co.) [Romulan x Cinderella 99] X Cinderella 99
Sticky Sista (Herbaria) Afghanistan, Hindu Kush X South African, Ciskei
Stonehedge (Sagarmatha) Cambodian Sativa X Western Winds
Stoney Baloney (Juan Moore) [Cinderella 99 X Kali Mist] X Tangerine
Stoney High (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Super Skunk
Strawberry Cough = Strawberry Fields x Haze
Strawberry Spice = Strawberry Cough x Jabberwocky
Sudden Impact (Blue Grass) [Mr. Nice G13 X Hashplant] X AK-47
Sugar Babe (Paradise) Afghani X Swiss White Strain
Sugar Baby (NCGA) Vic High’s Orange Crush X G13 Blue Widow
Sugar Blossoms = white widow [lemon pheno] x ???
Sugar Daddy (Capricorn) California Indica X Sugar Blossom
Sugar Klingon (Dutch Flowers) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Klingon II (Canadian Seed Co.) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Loaf (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan X Capricho
Sugarwarp (Reeferman) Texada Timewarp X Burmese
Summer Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Northern Light
Sunshine #2 (Hill Temple) Sunshine X Deep Chunk
Sunshine Daydream (Dman) Silver Spice X AK-47
Super Afghani (World Wide Seeds) Afghani #1 X Super Skunk
Super Dawg = Dawg X 86’Sensi Super Skunk (sources: cannabible)
Super Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Jack Herer
Super Haze (Dutch Passion) Original Haze X Skunk #1
Super Impact (Blue Grass) Sudden Impact X Super Silver Haze
Super Kimo (Brazilian Seed Company) UBC Chemo X Jack Herer X Haze Special
Super Kush (BC Seed Co.) Hindu Kush X Northern Lights #5
Super Sativa Plus (THC Seeds) Hawaiian Sativa X BC Biker Bud
Super Silver Haze (Mr. Nice) [Northern Lights #5 x N. Haze] X [Skunk #1 x N. Haze]
Super Silver Haze{greenhouse} = Super Skunk x Silver Pearl x Haze
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Sour Diesel
Super Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Silver Spice
Super Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Afghani
Super Star (Delta 9) Sensi Star X Sensi Star
Super Sweet Cindy 05 (BOG) [Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99] X BogBubble
Swazi Redbeard “a.k.a Swazi Rooibaard” (Afropips) Landraces; Swaziland, Nkomati
Swazi Skunk (SeedsMan) Swazi X Skunk #1
Sweet Apollo (Reservoir) SweetTooth #3 X Apollo 11
Sweet Cindy (BOG) Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99
Sweet Dreams (Almighty) Lionheart X ??
Sweet Dreams (KC Brains) Californian Big Bud Skunk X K.C.606
Sweet Tooth 1.1 (DJ Short & Spice of Life) [Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Dj’s Blueberry] X Grapefruit
Sweet Treat (Reeferman) Dutch Treat X Californian IBL
Swiss Miss (Nirvana) Afghani X ?Ruderalis?
SwissXT (KC Brains) Mr. Swiss X Double K.C. private project

T
T.N.R. (KC Brains) Thai X Double K.C.2
Taco (??) Ortega X Cinderella 99
Tanzanian Magic (African Seeds) Landraces; Southern Tanzania
Taskenti (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Uzbekistan
Thai Lights (Dr. Atomic) Landraces; Thailand, Nakan Pranom X Northern Lights
Thai-Tanic (Flying Dutchmen) Thai X Skunk
The Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
The Dope (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
The Other Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Northern Light #5
The Pure = This is the original Skunk#1
The Real McCoy = Haze x Skunk [60/40]
Thumper (Juan Moore) Trix X G13
Thunder Fuckin Wonder (Reservoir) Matanuska Thundra X William’s Wonder
Thunder Pearl (Reeferman) Early Pearl X Kodiak Gold
Thunderfuck Diesel (Reservoir) Matanuska Tundra X Sour Diesel
Timanfaya Devil (Afropips) [[Cape Verde X Congolese] X Nepalese] X Congolese
Time Bomb (Legends) Texada Timewarp X Blueberry
Titan (Federation) Romulan X BC Big Bud
Titan’s Haze (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
T.N.T = [Northern Lights x Skunk] x [Afghani #1] x [Afghani x Skunk]
Top 44 (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Skunk X ?Vicking?
Top Lady (HD Canadian) First Lady X Top 44
Toxic Blue (Motarebel) Blue Kronic X Killian
Trainwreck (Woodhorse) Mexican X Colombian X Afghani
Trainwreck = Afghani x [Lowland Thai x Mexican/columbian]
Trance (Dutch Passion) Skunk Indica X ??
Transkei Green (African Seeds) Landraces; South Africa, Transkei
Tribal Vision (Afropips) Malberry X [Sweet Tooth #3 X Grapefruit X Congo Nepalese]
Triple Afghan Slam (Reeferman) Combine 3 Afghani strains
Trix (Juan Moore) [Blueberry X Northern Light] X Northern Light
TRC Devestator = Garlic Bud x Skunk
TRC Devestation = [Shiva {garlic bud} x Afghani] x Skunk
TRC Tarantula = ???
TRC Texas Mystic = Alaskan Trainwreck x Sweet Tooth #4
Tropical Timewarp (Reeferman) Punta Roja Colombian Red X African Timewarp
Tropical Treat Special (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Colombian Jack X Haze Special X Skunk #1
Tropicana#1 = Tropical Treat mother (mostly Colombian) X Sweet Tooth BX2 P1
Turtle Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Early Girl
Twisted Fruit (Motarebel) Grapefruit X [Killer Queen X NYC Diesel]

U
Uber Candy Haze = Vietnamese Black x White Widow Thai and the Hawaiian x Neville's Haze
Ultimate Indoor (Capricorn) Northern Lights X Matanuska Thunder
Ultimate Moonshine = LUI x Blue Moonshine
Ultimate Peak (Capricorn) Peak 19 X Bubbleberry
Ultra Skunk (Dutch Passion) Swiss Skunk X Skunk

V
Valley Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Silver Pearl
Very White (Celebrity) White Widow X Haze
Viet Combo (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Vietnamese Black
Viper (Reeferman) Blackseed X Burmese
Voodoo (Dutch Passion) Thai X ??
Vortex (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Space Queen

W
Wakeford (Reeferman) [Skunk #1 X Airborne G-13] X UBC Chemo
Waldo (Apothecary) Pez X Purple Cherry
Warlock (Magus) [Skunk X Skunk] X Afghani
Warpberry (Patch Works) Texada Timewarp X Purple Pineberry
White Cinderella (Canadian Seed Co.) BRG White Widow X Cinderella 99
White Crystal (THC Seeds) White Lightning X Super Crystal
White Flow (Capricorn) White Widow X Flow
White Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) Dutch Treat X Nepali X Chemo
White Haze = ??Juicy Widow x Blue Hen??
White Himalayan Haze (GN03) White Widow X Himalayan Haze
White KC (KC Brains) White Widow X Afghani X KC33
White Light (Soma) Bubblegum X White Widow
White Light (Willy Jack) Northern Lights X White Widow
White Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X White Widow
White Mr. Nice (Blue Grass) White Haze X [Mr. Nice G-13 X Hashplant]
White Rhino (Green House) Afghan X Brazilian X South Indian, Kerala
White Rose (High Quality) Skunk X White Widow
White Russian (Serious) AK-47 X White Widow
White Satin (Mandala) Landraces; N. India, Punjab X ??
White Star (Capricorn) Sensi Star X White Widow
White Star (Delta 9) New York City Diesel X Sensi Star
White Tusk (Goodhouse) [Hawaii X Big Bud] X KGB
White Widow (Green House) Brazilian X South Indian
White Widow = Brazilian x Indian
White Widow = First Lady{mullimbimby madness} x Shiva Skunk
White Willow (Soma) White Widow X Afghain Hawaiian
Widow Warrior (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Durban
Widowrella (Canadian Pros) Cinderella 99 X White Widow
Willie D (Reservoir) William’s Wonder X New York City Diesel
Willijuana (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Burmese
Willy Jack (Willy Jack) Williams Wonder X Jack Herer
Willy Nelson (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Highland Nepalese
Wonder 99 (Reservoir) Cinderella 99 X William’s Wonder
Wonder Diesel (Reservoir) William’s Wonder X Sour Diesel
Wonder Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X William’s Wonder
Wonderberry (Sagarmatha) Bubbleberry X William’s Wonder

Y
Yarkoum (Tiki) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral Valley X “secret F1”
Yellow Brick Wall (Juan Moore) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Yumbolt (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Landraces: Himalaya

Z
Zagorsk (Canadian Seed Co.) Killer Queen X Sugar Klingon
Zamal (GN03) Landrace; La Reunion [/quot


----------



## Artificial Emotion

This is a useful list of what strains have been crosed with what that you guys might find useful as many seedbanks neglect to include this info:



> A
> A-K (BC Seed Co.) Afghani #1 X Hindu Kush
> Acapulco Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Landraces; Mexico, Acapulco
> Afghan Delight (Soma) Afghani Skunk X Afghani Hawaiian
> Afghani Orange (Capricorn) California Orange X Afghani
> Afghani Special (KC Brains) Afghani X Double Afghani
> Afghani Wonder (Blue Hemp) Afghani X Pakistani
> Afghanica (Flying Dutchmen) Afghani #1 X Original Skunk
> AK-47 (Serious) Colombian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani
> All Green (Celebrity) Hindu Kush X Haze
> Alp King (Valchanvre) Afghani X Skunk
> Alpha 13 (Dr Chronic)
> Amarelo (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazilian Sativa
> Amazonia (White Widow Web) White Widow X Green Thai
> Ambrosia (Jordan of the Island) God Bud X Burmese
> Americano (Entreprise) Skunk X Northern Light
> Amethyst Bud (Soma) Lavender Bud X Afghani Hawaiian
> Amnesia 99 (JLP) Soma Amnesia Haze X Cinderella 99
> Amnesia Haze (Soma) Afghani Hawaiian X SouthEast Asia
> AMS (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X Swiss Indica
> Amstel Gold = Passion #1 (Dutch Passion)
> Amsterdam Bubblegum (THC Seeds) Afghani X Blueberry
> Apocalypse = Blue Kiev x Apollo 11
> Apollo 11 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Cinderella 99
> Apollo 13 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Princess 88
> Apollo GF4 (Canadian Seed Co.) Apollo 11 X Genius
> Apollo Mist (Reservoir) Apollo 11 G4 X 1998 Pre-Sensi Kali Mist Mother
> Apollo Orange (Spice Brothers) California Orange X Apollo 11 Genius pheno
> Apollo Thunder (Spice Brothers) Apollo 11 X Matanuska Thunderfuck
> Apollo’s Trip (Reservoir) Apollo 11 X Apollo 13
> Apple Pie (Reeferman) Acapulco Gold X Highland Nepalese
> Arjan’s Haze #2 (Green House) Neville’s Haze X Super Silver Haze X Laosian
> Arjan's Strawberry Haze (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]
> Asia Girl (Reeferman) [Thai X Nepalese] X Northern Lights #5
> Astroboy (Subcool) Apollo13 X Ortega X Cinderella 99
> Aurora (Chimera) Blue Domino X Northern Light
> Aurora B (Flying Dutchmen) Northern Lights X Skunk #1
> Aurora Indica (Nirvana) Afghani X Northern Lights
> Australian Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Duck X Blue Haze
> Avalon (Next Generation) Afghani X Blueberry
> 
> B
> B-52 (Nirvana) Big Bud X Skunk
> B- 52 Bomber (Almighty) White Widow X Lionheart
> Bahia Black Head (KC Brains) Thai X Brazil X KC 606
> Baked Alaska (Juan Moore) Peak 19 X Tangerine
> Baldy (BC Seed Co.) Big Bud X Northern Light #5
> Bangi “aka Congo” (A.C.E.) [Congolese x Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
> Basic #5 (SSSC) a Northern Light
> Basic Diesel (Reservoir) SSSC M-39 X Sour Diesel
> BC Albino Rhino (BC Bud Depot) Also known as White Rhino
> BC Big Bang (Next Generation) BC Big Bud X Dynamite
> BC Biker Bud (THC Seeds) Afghani X Northern Light X White Widow
> BC Blue #1 (THC Seeds) Blueberry X Blueberry X BC Biker Bud
> BC God Bud (BC Bud Depot) God X Hawaiian X Purple Indica
> BC Purple Star (BC Bud Depot) Purple Star X BC Purple Indica
> BC Sweet God (BC Bud Depot) BC God Bud X BC Sweet Tooth
> BC Sweet Tooth (BC Bud Depot) An advancement of Sweet Tooth #3
> BC Timewarp Chemo (Woodhorse) Timewarp X Citrus X BC Chemo
> Beatrix Choice (SSSC) [Afghani x South African] X Acapulco Gold
> Beauty and the Beast (BCGA) Chemo X Cinderella 99
> Bella Ciao (Tiki) Northern Lights X ??
> Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces, Belize
> Belladonna (Paradise) Superskunk X F1 Hybrid (?)
> Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces; Belize
> Betazoid (Entreprise) Grapefruit X Northern Light X African Sativa
> Berry Blaster (Motarebel) Blueberry Afghani X Cherry Bomb II
> Berry Bolt (Motarebel) G-Bolt X Bubbleberry
> Berry Bud (Motarebel) Afghani X Firecracker
> Berry Kush (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
> Biddy Early (Magus) Early Skunk F2 X Warlock
> Big Bang (Greenhouse) Skunk X Northern Light X El Nino
> Big Blue (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Blueberry
> Big Bud (SSSC) [Big Bud cutting X Northern Lights #1] X Big Bud cutting
> Big Bud (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk #1
> Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) Big Buddha Cheese X Blueberry
> Big Buddha Cheese (Big Buddha) (Afghani X Cheese) X Original UK Cheese
> Big Funk (Legends) [Skunk X Big Bud] X ??
> Big Gun (Capricorn) AK-47 X Matanuska Tundra
> Big Mac (Federation) BC Big Bud X Mikado
> Big Thunder (Reeferman) a Humbolt strain X Kodiak Gold
> Big Treat (Breeder Steve) Dutch Treat X Big Skunk
> Bitchin Blue (Motarebel) BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen
> Black Bubble = Black Domina x Bubblegum x ???
> Black Cherry (Subcool) Cherry DannyBoy X Black Russian
> Black Cherry (Subcool) ?? [Airborne G-13 X Cinderella 99 X Ortega] X [Cinderella 99 X Blackberry X Cherry
> 
> AK47] ??
> Black Domina (Sensi) Ortega X ??
> Black Gold (Dman) Columbian Gold X [G13 x Black Widow]
> Black Goo = Blue Bubble Juice [male] x Black Bubble
> Black Ice (Motarebel) Black Domina X Ice
> Black Kat (Motarebel) [G13 X Black Widow] X FireCracker
> Black Mamba (Blue Grass) Black Domina X Blue Bubblejuice
> Black Russian = Cherry Ak47 x SomAblaze Blackberry
> Black Spice (Dman) Silver Spice X G13 X Black Widow
> Black Widow (Mr. Nice) Brazilian Sativa X South Indian Hybrid
> Blockhead = SWT#3 x ???
> Blonde Widow (Motarebel) Strawberry Blonde X Aloha 98 White Widow
> Blue Alaskan fem. (Reeferman) Matanuska Thunderfuck X Blueberry Sativa
> Blue Apollo (Joey Weed) Blueberry X Apollo 11
> Blue Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Bubblejuice X Blueberry
> Blue Candy (Mr. Blue) Blue Skunk X Cotton Candy
> Blue Cheese (Bid Buddha) Orig. UK Cheese X Blueberry
> Blue Crystal (World Wide Seeds) White Heaven X Blueberry
> Blue Dynamite (Next Generation) ??Blueberry X Dynamite??
> Blue God (Jordan of the Island) Blueberry X Godbud
> Blue Goo (Blue Grass) Blue BubbleJuice X Double G
> Blue Grape #1 (Electric Seed) Grapefruit X Blueberry
> Blue Haze (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Haze X Blueberry
> Blue Hen (Blue Grass) Blueberry X Super Silver Haze
> Blue Hun (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blue Russian
> Blue Jack (Reeferman) Blueberry X Jack Herer X Northern Lights #5
> Blue Jamaican (Blue Grass) Marley’s Collie X Blue Russian
> Blue Kiev (Blue Grass) Blue Russian X AK-47
> Blue Kronic (Motarebel) [BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen] X Black Kat
> Blue Moon Rocks (BOG) Blue Moon X BogBubble
> Blue Mystic (Nirvana) Blueberry X Skunk
> Blue Nepalese (Reeferman) Nepalese Sativa X Blueberry Sativa
> Blue Pearl (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blue Haze
> Blue Rocket (Blue Grass) Blue Rocker X Blue Bubblejuice
> Blue Russian (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Juicy Russian
> Blue Satellite = Blueberry Sativa x Swt#2 male
> Blue Skunk X (Mr. Blue) Blueberry X Skunk
> Blue Thunder (Sagarmatha) Blueberry X Matanuska Tundra
> Blue Thunder (Reeferman) Blueberry Sativa X Kodiak Lavender
> Blue Thunder 13 = Blue Hen {female} x MrNice G13HP {male}
> Blue Velvet = Purple Thai[Oaxaca Gold x Chocolate Thai] x Afghani male
> Blue Widow (NCGA) Blueberry X Aloha White Widow
> Blueberry (DJ Short) [Oaxacan Gold X Chocolate Thai] X Highland Thai X Afghani
> Blueberry Blast (Reeferman) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry Indica
> Blueberry Haze (DNA) Dj Short Blueberry X Secret Haze
> Blueberry Magic (Reeferman) Magic Carpet Ride X Blueberry Sativa
> Blueberry NL (Dr. Atomic) Blueberry X Northern Lights
> Blueberry Punch (Next Generation) Blueberry X Romulan
> Bluebottle (?Xbx?) (SuperSkunk X BubbleGum Indica) X Blueberry Sativa
> Bluez Cluez (Juan Moore) Blue Widow X Tangerine
> Bogglegum (BOG) Northern Lights #5 X Bubblegum
> BOG Lifesaver = [Jacks cleaner x DJ Short's Blueberry] x Bogbubble x Bogbubble
> BOG BogBubble = WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum
> BOG L.S.D = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB] X NYCD
> BOG BoggleGum = [whitelabel BG x BC Seed Co NL#5] x BG x BG x BG
> BOG Grape Punch = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X NL5] X [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X
> 
> Subcools JCB]
> BOG Sour Bubble = [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum] X [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum]
> BOG Sweet Cindy99 = SWT#3 X C99 f2
> BOG Blue Moon Rocks = (WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X BlueMoon [not bluemoonshine]
> Bomber’s Widow (Motarebel) [G-13 X Black Widow] X Cherry Bomb II
> Bottle Rocket (Reservoir) Killer Queen X DTC 99
> Brains Choice (KC Brains) Jamaica Lambsbread 94 X ?Leda Uno 96? X White Widow
> Brains Damage (KC Brains) Mexico, Acapulco X [Hawaii 93 X Mango 2001 X KC 36 606]
> Brains Escape (KC Brains) Edelwuiss X [Brazil, Salvador X KC 606]
> Brainwreck (HighGrade) Trainwreck X White Widow
> Brazil KC (KC Brains) Mango Vermelho, Paranaiba X K.C. 606
> Brazilian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
> Brazilian Haze (Brazilian Seed Company) Haze X Brazilian Khola
> Brazilian Lemon (Brazilian Seed Company) Mango Rosa X “a Secret Strain”
> Brazilian Skunk (Brazilian Seed Company) Original Green X Early Chemo
> Bronze Whaler (MJOZ) Bronze Whaler X Skunk #1
> Bubba Kush
> Bubbleberry (Dman) Blueberry X Bubblegum
> Bubbleberry (Sagarmatha) Bubblegum X Blueberry
> Bubblefunk (BC Seed Co.) Bubbleberry X Northern Light #5
> Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Juicy Fruit X Bubblegum
> Bud Bunnie (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Skunk
> Buddha (Dutch Passion) [Oasis X Shiva X Haze] X [Oasis X Shiva X Skunk]
> Buddha’s Sister (Soma) Reclining Buddha X Afghani Hawaiian
> Burmaberry (Reeferman) Shishkaberry #3 X Burmese
> Burmese Pure (Reeferman) Landraces; Highland Burma
> BushDoctor (??) Airborne G13 X [Malawi X Jamaican]
> Bushmans (Herbaria) South African Sativa, Ciskei
> Butterscotch Hawaiian (Reeferman) a Hawaiian X Butterscotch Afghan
> 
> C
> C-Plus (Chimera & DJ Short) California Orange X Dj’s Blueberry
> C4 (Chimera) Frost Bite X Shishkaberry
> Cali Miss (BC Seed Co.) Haze X Five-O
> California Grapefruit (DNA) [Northern Light #1 X Californian Skunk #1 90s] X Californian Afghani 80s
> California Orange = Thai x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
> California Special (KC Brains) American California X Skunk
> Calizhar (Chimera) Cali-O X Shiskaberry
> Calvin (BlueHemp) California Orange X Landraces, Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
> Calyxxx (Almighty) Grapefruit X Friesland X a old school humbolt
> Canadian Classic (Reeferman) Grapefruit X Burmese
> Candy Cane Brain (Shadow Seed) Silver Shadow X Grapefruit
> Canela (A.C.E) Indian Malana X Jamaican Blue Mountain 1984
> Canna Sutra (Delta 9) Reclining Buddha X Sensi Star
> Cannalope Haze (DNA) Haze X Landraces; Mexico, Michoacan
> Capricho (Canna Biogen) Manali X Colombian
> Caribe (Canna Biogen) Jamaica X [Jamaica X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]]
> Celestial Temple Sativa (Federation) Landraces; Ecuador, Andes Mountains
> Champagne (Reeferman) [Hashplant X Hindu Kush] X Burmese
> Cheese (Big Buddha’s) Orig. UK Cheese X Afghani
> Chemo Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) 2 differents Chemo
> Chemota Dragon (Motarebel) UBC Chemo X Killa Queen
> Cherry Berry (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Blueberry Indica
> Cherry Bomb (Almighty) Lionheart X Sage
> Cherry Bomb #2 (Prairiefire) M-80 Cherry Bomb from Northern California X Cherry Bomb from Southern
> 
> Kentucky
> Cherry Melon = Cherry Ak47 x Jack Candy
> Cherry Thai (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Oregon Purple Thai
> Chewing (BlueHemp) Double Gum X Swiss Sativa
> Chilla (BlueHemp) Kush X Nepali
> China White (Reeferman) Chinese Indica X Nepalese Indica
> Chinese Indica (Reeferman) Landraces; SouthWest China, Yunnan
> Chitral (Dutch Passion) Chitral-Hasj X Skunk
> Chocolate Chunk (ThSeeds) Afghan X S.A.G.E.
> Chronic (Serious) Northern Light X [Skunk X Northern Light] X AK47
> Chronicle (BlueHemp) Chronic X Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
> Chrystal (Nirvana) [White Widow X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
> Church, the (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X SuperSkunk X Skunk X Northern Light
> Cinderella 99 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 88
> Cinderella Blues (Spice Brothers) Blueberry Sativa X Cinderella 99
> Cindy Princess (Spice Brothers) Cinderella 99 X Ice Princess
> Cinnamon (Female Seeds) Jack Herer X ??
> Citral (Nirvana) Hindu Kush X ??
> Citralah (Soma) Landraces; Pakistan, Chittral X Afghani Hawaiian
> Citrus Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Skunk #1 X California Orange
> City Slicker (Motarebel) Pacific G13 X NYC Diesel
> Cloud #7 (Herbaria) Afghan X South African
> Colombian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
> Colombian Haze (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Haze Special
> Colombian Jack (Brazilian Seed Company) Colombian Gold X Jack Herer
> Congo “aka Bangi” (A.C.E.) [Congolese X Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
> Conquistador (Subcool) Hashplant X Ortega X Cinderella 99
> Continental (A.C.E) Caribbean X Congolese X Pakistani
> Cotton Candy (Federation) Afghani X Blueberry
> Couchlock (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X Afghani #1
> Crazy Daze (Dman) Red Haze X [G13 x Black Widow]
> Cripple Creek (Tom Hill) Pine Tar Kush X Deep Chunk
> Critical Hash 47 (Spice Brothers) [Hashplant x Critical Mass] X AK-47
> Critical Mass (Mr. Nice) Afghani X Skunk #1
> Crown Royal (Federation) Hawaiian Sativa X Mikado
> Crystal (Nirvana) White Widow X Northern Lights
> Crystal Lightning (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Thai
> Crystal Limit (KC Brains) Crystal X KC 606
> Crystal Paradise (KC Brains) Californian BigBud Skunk X Brazil (Mango Vermelho from Brazil, Paranaiba)
> Crystal Ship, the (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
> Crystalberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Northern Light #5
> Cujo (Motarebel) Dogbite X Killa Queen
> 
> D
> Da Bomb (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Cinderella 99
> Dagga (Cannbis Pros) Landraces; South Africa, East Coast
> Dankee Doodle (KC Brains) [Viking 90 X Big Buds 93] X KC 636
> Dannyboy (Subcool) Killer Queen X Taco
> Dark Kush (BlueHemp) Landraces, Hindu Kush Mountains
> Dark Vader (BlueHemp) Kush X [Kush X Afghani]
> Dawg (??) Aesop’s Fables Fox X Grapes
> Daywrecker - See Headband Diesel
> Delta 9 (Dutch Passion) Isis X Flo
> Deep Chunk (Tom Hills) Afghanistan IBL
> Desert Queen (No Mercy) Sudden Death # Master Ice X Everest Queen # WK
> Destroyer (Canna Biogen) Meao Thai X [Mexican X Colombian]
> Devil (Mr. Nice) Afghan X [Afghan X Skunk]
> Diablo (Next Generation) Blueberry X Grapefruit X South African Sativa
> Diamond Head (Sagarmatha) Flow X Atypical Flow
> Diesel (??) Mass Super Skunk X Chem Dawg
> Diesel 39 (Reservoir) M-39 X Sour Diesel
> Delta 9 = Isis [female] x Flo [male]
> Dirty Harry (Motarebel) Grapefruit Bx1 X Herijuana
> Diva G (Tuktuk) G13 X Cali Sat
> Dixie Chicken (Juan Moore) Jacks Cleaner X Airbornes G13
> Dixie Crystals (Juan Moore) Aloha 98 White Widow X Cinderella 99
> DNL = RFK X Hawaiian
> Doc Chronic (Reeferman) Fraser Valley Sativa Hashplant X California Indica
> Doctor, the (Greenhouse) Great White Shark X South Indian X SuperSkunk
> Dolce Vita (Dutch Passion) Isis X Power Plant
> Dope, the (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
> Double Bubble = Black Bubble x Double G
> Double G = Gum13 x G13HP
> Double Dutch (Magus) pre-2000 Chronic X Warlock
> Double Dutch Haze Skunk (Fleur du Mal) Dutch Haze SkunkX [Haze #19 X Skunk #1]
> Double Purple Doja (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Black Russian
> DTC 99 (Spice Brothers) Durban Thai Highflyer X Cinderella 99
> Ducksfoot (WallyDuck) Ducksfoot X Sativa backcrossed to 97% ducksfoot
> Durban / Durban Poison (Sensi / Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa, Durban
> Durban Poison (Nirvana) South African Sativa X Skunk
> Durban Red (Effettoserra) Landraces; Durban X Purple Widow
> Durban Thai Highflier (SSSC) Thai X Durban Poison
> Durga Mata (Paradise) Shiva X Shiva
> Dutch Dragon (Paradise) [Durban X Skunk] X California Indica
> 
> E
> Early Brambleberry (Patch Works) Early Bramble X Purple Pineberry
> Early Chemo (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Girl X UBC Chemo
> Early Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Original Green
> Early Misty (Nirvana) Misty X Skunk
> Early Pearl = Early Girl x Polly {polyanna}
> Early Queen (Mr. Nice) early Californian blends X Mexican Sativa
> Early Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Early Pearl
> Early White (Effettoserra) Northern Lights “early genotype” X White Special “early genotype”
> Eclipse (Homegrown Fantaseeds) BubbleGum 95 X Hindu Kush #12
> El Nino (Green House) [Haze X Super Skunk] X [Brazilian X South Indian]
> El Peru (Blue Grass) El Nino X Peruvian Skunk
> Electric Haze (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Haze
> Elvis aka Elvis PressedMe (Celebrity) Chitral X Skunk
> Endless Sky = Iranian Indica x Grenadine
> Ethiopian Highland (African) Landraces; Ethiopian Highland
> Euforia (Dutch Passion) a selected Skunk X a selected Skunk
> Everest Queen (No Mercy) K-2 X Shiva Special
> Exile (Magus) Warlock (50%) X Northern Lights (25%) X White Widow
> 
> F
> F’N’Blue (Vancouver Seeds) Blueberry X Fuckin’ Incredible
> Far Out (World Wide Seeds) Northern Lights X Haze
> Fast Blast (Afropis) Landraces; Iranian X Blueberry
> Fast Manitoba (Great White North) Early Girl X ?Early Girl?
> Fig Widow Queen (Dutch Flowers) Fig Skunk X Aloha 98 Widow X Cinderella 99
> Fighting Buddah (Chimera & DJ Short) Burmese X Blueberry
> Fijian Sativa (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; Fiji’s Island
> Firecracker = A Willem's Wonder-dominate Willie D male pollinated two Willem's-dom pheno Willie D girls
> Five-O (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Northern Lights #5
> Flo (Dj Short) Purple Thai X Afghani
> FourWay (Head Seeds) [Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11] X [New York City Diesel X G-13]
> Free Tibet (Soma) Nepalese Hash Plant X Afghani Hawaiian
> Fruit Bowl (Sunshine) Purple Maui X Sweet Tooth #3
> Fruity Juice (Sensi) Thai X ??
> Fruity Thai (Ceres) Thai Sativa X Dutch Indica
> Fuma Con Diablos (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
> Fumar Con Dios (Flying Dutchmen) Original Haze X Skunk #1
> 
> G
> G-Berry (?Memy?) G13 X Blackberry X Doublegum
> G-Bolt (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Yumbolt
> G-Star (Motarebel) Star Gazer X [AK-47 X White Widow X G13]
> G-SUS (Reeferman) G13 X Godbud
> G13 Blue Widow (NCGA) [Blaze x G13 x Northern Lights] X Blue Widow or G13 X Blue Widow
> G13 Diesel (Head Seeds) G13bx X Rezdog’s East Coast Sour Diesel v3
> Gainesville Green [Micanopy Moonbeam]
> Generals Daughter (Fleur du Mal) [G13 X Northern Lights] X Cinderella 99
> Ghandi (High Quality) South Indian X Skunk
> Ghaze Bx1 (Dutch Flowers) [G13 X Uber Candy Haze] X G13
> Ghost (Reeferman) Burmese X Kali Mist
> Giant Cindy (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Cinderella 99
> Giant Princess (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Ice Princess
> God’s Treat (Jordan of the Island) Dutch Treat X God Bud
> Golden Haze (Dr. Greenthumb) Acapulco Gold X Haze
> Golden Skush (GN03) Skunk X Hindu Kush
> GoldenMoon (GoldenSeed) GoldenSkunk X Mazar
> Gonzo #1 (Reservoir) M-39 X Williams Wonder
> Gordy’s Spice #18 (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Northern Lights #5
> Gourdbuster (Motarebel) City Slicker X Killa Queen
> Granflora (Owls Production) Afghan X Purpurea Ticinensis
> Grape Mayhem (Motarebel) Mayhem X Grapefruit Bx1
> Grape Punch (BOG) Lifesaver X Bogglegum
> Grapefruit = This is a 75% C’99 x 25% strong fruity sativa??? /steve says it was a clone only...
> Grapefruit Haze (Next Generation) Grapefruit X Haze
> Grapeskunk (Next Generation) Super Skunk X Grapefruit X Blueberry
> Great Garberville Pure (Reeferman) Thai X Afghani Hawaiian
> Great White Shark (Green House) Super Skunk X White Widow
> Green Devil (Tiki) Bambata X Shulam
> Green Giant (Spice Brothers) Big Bud X Shiva Skunk
> Green Goddess (GN03) Citral X Afghani Hawaiian X G13 Haze
> Green Medicine (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X White Rhino
> Green Spirit (Dutch Passion) Big Bud X Skunk #1
> Grenadella (Afropips) Grenadine X Cinderella 99
> Grenadine (Dr. Greenthumb) [Niagara X Shiva] X G13
> Grimm White Shark (Brothers Grimm) Big Bud X Super Skunk
> Guerrilla (A.C.E.) South African; Leshoto X Nepalese; Kathmandù Valley
> Gypsy’s Kiss (Reeferman) White Widow X Petrolia Headstash
> 
> H
> Hash Balls 2 (Goodhouse) Hash Plant X KGB
> Hash Heaven (Soma) G13 Hashplant X G13 Haze X Lavender
> Hash Khan (Effettoserra) Maroc X Dutch Skunk
> Hash Plant (Seedsman) Hash Plant X Northern Lights #1
> Hash Plant (Sensi) [Hashplant X Northern Lights #1] X Hashplant
> Hashberry (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Kashmir X ??
> Haley’s Comet (Flying Dutchmen) Early Californian X Skunk #1
> Hardcore (Secret Valley) primary Big Bud X Dj’s Blueberry
> Hawaiian Goddess #3 (Motarebel) Hawaiian Pheno BC God Bud X Sweet Tooth #3
> Hawaiian Indica (Sensi) Landraces: Hawaii X Northern Lights
> Hawaiian Skunk (Seedsman) Hawaiian Indica X Skunk #1
> Hawaiian Sativa (Federation) Landraces: Hawaii, Mauna Kea
> Hawaiian Snow (Green House) [Hawaiian Haze X Pure Haze] X Neville’s Haze
> Haze = Thai x Columbian x mexican x vietnamese?
> Haze (BlueHemp) Haze19 X unknown Haze
> Haze Mist (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Original Haze
> Haze Special (KC Brains) Neville’s Haze X K.C.606
> Headband Diesel = [Super Skunk X Sensi Northern Lights] X Chem /dawg
> Headstash (??) ?Indica Pheno from Herijuana?
> Heavy Duty Fruity (THSeeds) Big Bud X Afghani Skunk
> Hempstar (Dutch Passion) Skunk X Oasis X Haze
> Herijuana (Woodhorse) Kentucky Outdoor X Headstash
> Herijuana (Motarebel) Killer New Haven Strain X Petrolia Headstash
> High Land (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X White Widow] X KGB
> Highend (Legends) Rene X Dj’s Blueberry
> Highland Afghani (Reeferman) F1 Hybrid of 2 highland Afghani
> Himalayan Gold (Green House) Landraces; Himalayan X South Indian
> Hindu Kush (Sensi) Landraces; India, Hindu Kush Mountains
> HOG, the (THSeeds) Afghani X Kush
> Hollands Hope = Afghani x Skunk
> Homegrown Fantasy (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Afghani X White Widow
> Hoosier Hoot’n’Hollar (SSSC) Nacked Lady X Early Mexican Gold
> Hubba Bubba (Capricorn) Blueberry X Cinderella 99
> Humboldt Berry (Motarebel) Trainwreck X Blueberry
> Huron (Dr. Greenthumb) Niagara X White Widow
> 
> I
> Ice (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk X Northern Lights X Shiva
> Ice Princess (Brothers Grimm) Cinderella 88 X White Widow
> Ice Queen (No Mercy) Master Ice X Valley Queen
> Indian Haze (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Haze
> Indian Skunk (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Skunk #1
> Indigo (Vancouver Seeds) North African X Afghani Indica
> Ingemars Punch (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Sweet Skunk
> Island Bud (Great White North) Early Sativa X ?Early Sativa?
> Island Lady (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Master Kush
> Island Sweet Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Big Skunk #1
> 
> J
> J.J.’s Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Millenium Bud X Acapulco Gold
> Jack Flash (Sensi) Jack Herer X Super Skunk
> Jack Frost (GoldenSeed) Jack Herer X White Widow X Northern Light #5
> Jack Herer (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5 X Haze
> Jack The Ripper (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
> JackHammer (Motarebel) SuperJack X BlockHead
> Jackie O = Jack Candy (@ 87.5% line-bred) x Cali-Orange (also @ 87.5% line-bred)
> Jacks Cleaner = Jack Herer x Lemon Thai
> Jamaica (Hemcy) Lambsbread X [Skunk X Ruderalis]
> Jamaican (Federation) Landraces; Jamaica X ??
> Jamaican Pearl (Sensi) ?Marley’s Collie X Early Pearl?
> Janis Special (Fleur du Mal) Silver Pearl X Blue Widow
> Jillybean (Subcool) Orange Velvet X Space Queen
> Jim Dandy (Motarebel) Jim Wakeford X Killa Queen
> Johnny Blaze (Chimera) Neville’s Haze X Blueberry
> Juicy Fruit = Golden Triangle Thai x Afghani [or] Kush
> Juicy Russian = Juicy Fruit X AK47
> 
> K
> K2 Special (No Mercy) [K2 X Mexican Haze] X Victory
> K.C.33 (KC Brains) Afghani X Haze X Ukrainian strain
> K.C.36 (KC Brains) Indica from Spain X K.C.606
> K.C.42 (KC Brains) New Zealand Best X K.C.639
> K-Train (Woodhorse) K2 X Arcata Trainwreck
> Kahuna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer X Afghani
> Hawaiian
> Kali’s Bliss (Reeferman) Reeferman’s Cambodian X Cinderella 99
> Kali Mist = Haze x Skunk hybrid / cambodian sativa x silver haze
> Kali Spice (Dman) Kali Mist X Silver Spice
> Kalichakra (Mandala) Crystal Queen X White Satin
> Kanasuta (Canadian Seed Co.) Aurora Beaurealis X Cinderella 99
> Kariba Surprise (African Seeds) Landraces; Zambezi River
> Karpov (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blueberry
> Kasparov (Blue Grass) Blue Kiev X Blueberry
> Kerala Krush (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
> Kerala Skunk (Dutch Passion) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
> KGB (Vancouver Seeds) Afghani X Burmese
> Khola (Dutch Passion) [Thailand X Brazil] X ?an early dutch strain
> Kill Bill (Reservoir) Killer Queen X William’s Wonder
> Killa Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X Killa Queen
> Killer Apollo (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Apollo 11
> Killer Kristalls (Motarebel) Jim Dandy X Black Kat
> Killer Newhaven (??) Sativa Pheno from Herijuana
> Killer Queen (Reservoir) Airborne’s G13 X Cinderella 99
> Killer Queen 2 (Canadian Seed Co.) G13 X Cinderella 99
> Killian (Motarebel) Killa Queen X NYC Diesel
> Killin Garberville (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Sativa X Afghani Indica
> King’s Kross (Reeferman) [King X Charles Kush] X King
> Kiwi (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; New Zealand
> Klingonberry (Dutch Flowers) Bubblegum X Sagarmatha’s Blueberry X Aloha 98
> Klitschkov = Blue Kiev x Sudden Impact
> Kolinahr (Enterprise) Vulcan X White Widow
> Kong (Laughing Moon) Kong X [White Russian X BubbleGum]
> Kranial Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
> Kush Berry (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
> Kushage (THSeeds) O.G. Kush X S.A.G.E.
> Kwik Kali (Sagarmatha) Western Winds X Stuporsonic
> 
> L
> L.A. Confidential (DNA Genetics) O.G. L.A. Affie X Afghani
> L.S.D. (BOG) Lifesaver X NYC Diesel
> La Nina (Mr. Nice) Haze X White Widow
> Lambada (Reeferman) Brazilian X Highland Nepalese
> Lambsbread Skunk (Dutch Passion) Jamaican Lambsbread X Skunk #1
> Lasqueti Haze (BC Bud Depot) ?? X Skunk
> Lavender (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
> Lebanese (BlueHemp) Landraces, Lebanese
> Leda Uno (KC Brains) [secret Brazilian strain X K.C.33] X [Leda X K.C.606]
> Legends Ultimate Indica (Legends) Ortega X Sweet Tooth
> Lemon Bud (Canadian Gen.) Monster Bud X Lemon Joy
> Lemon Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo
> Lemon Freeze (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner X [Jacks Cleaner X Blueberry]
> Lemon Kush = Master Kush x Lemon Joy
> Lemon Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Citrus Skunk X Skunk #1
> Leshaze (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Lesotho X [Skunk X Haze]
> Lieu Hanh (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Neville’s Haze
> Lieu Hanh 99 (Spice Brothers) Lieu Hanh X Cinderella 99
> Life Star (BOG) Lifesaver X Sensi Star
> Lifesaver (BOG) Jack Cleaner X Dj’s Blueberry X BogBubble
> Lime Chemo (Woodhorse) Ontario Chemo X BC Chemo X Timewarp X Citrus
> Lionheart (Almighty) African Sativa X North American Genetics
> Lone Ranger (SSSC) Nepali Sativa X Michiocan Mexican Sativa
> Love Potion #1 (Reeferman) [G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold] X Santa Marta Columbian Gold
> Love Potion 9 (Joker) Love Potion 5 X Northern Lights
> Low P.T. (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X LowRyder
> Lowland Afghani (Reeferman) 2 Lowland Afghani strains
> Lowrider (Joint Doctors) Northern Light #2 X William Wonder X unknown hybrid
> 
> M
> M-39 (SSSC) Skunk #1 X Basic #5
> M3 (Sunshine) [AK47 X Haze] X Hashplant
> Mako Shark (Motarebel) Black Widow X Great White Shark
> Mal’Sp (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Silver Pearl
> Malaki (Afropips) Malawi Gold X White Russian
> Malawi 99(Afropips) Malawi Gold X Cinderella 99
> Malawi Gold (African Seeds) Landraces; Malawi, Lake Malawi
> Malberino (Afropips) Malberry X Grenadine
> Malberry (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Blueberry
> Malibu (Chimera) Cali-O X Blue Domino
> Magic Carpet Ride (Reeferman) Headstash X Cambodian
> Magic Crystal (White Widow Web) White Widow X California Orange
> Mandarin Punch (Juan Moore) Killer Queen X Tangerine
> Manga Rosa (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 70s; Brazil
> Mango (KC Brains) Afghani X KC33
> Mangolian Indica (Sagarmatha) = Afghani Skunk X Afghani X Northern Lights
> Manolito 1 (Goodhouse) White Rhino X KGB
> Marley’s Collie (Sensi) 2 Jamaicains différents
> Martian Mean Green (DNA Genetics) Sharks Breath X G13 Haze
> Master Ice (No Mercy) Mind Bender X Northern Lights
> Master Kush (Black Label) Hindu Kush X Skunk
> Masterkush (Dutch Passion) Hindu Kush X Hindu Kush
> Matanuska Mist (Sagarmatha) Matanuska Tundra X Grey Mist
> Maui Mist (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Haze
> Mayhem (Motarebel) Russian Indica Clone X Blockhead
> Mazar (Dutch Passion) Afghanistan, Mazar-I-Shariff X Skunk #1
> MCW (NCGA) Mighty Mite X Chemo X White Widow
> Medicine Man (Mr. Nice) [Brazilian Sativa X South Indian] X Afghani
> MedMaster (Reeferman) UBC Chemo X Reeferman’s G
> Mendocino Madness (THSeeds) Northern Cali Madness X “a parent of Kwiksilver”
> Merlins Dream (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Afghani
> Merville Blueberry (BC Bud Depot) Blueberry X Grapefruit
> Mexican Sativa (Sensi) Mexican, Oaxacan X Pakistani Hashplant X Durban
> Mighty Haze Candy (Dutch Flower) Mighty Chemo Widow X Uber Candy Haze
> Mikush (Federation) Mikado X Kush
> Mind Bender (KC Brains) KC2 X KC33 X Afghani
> Mindfuck (Reservoir) New York City Diesel X DTC 99
> Mississippi Sweet Bud (JOTI) Kush X Burmese
> Mississippi Queen (Juan Moore) Princess 75 X Airborne G13
> Misty (Positronics) Sister of White Widow
> MK Ultra (THSeeds) G13 X O.G. Kush
> Moon Shadow (Joey Weed) [Chemo x White Rhino] X Cinderella 99
> Moonflower (Canadian Seed Co.) Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11
> Morning Dew (Dman) Endless Sky X Cinderella 99
> Mountain Jam (Chimera & Dj Short) Soulshine X Blueberry
> Mountain Lion (Almighty) Rock Bud X Lionheart
> MP5K (Dr. Chronic) AK X Afghani
> Mr. Bubble (THSeeds) Kali Mist X Bubblegum
> Mr. Majestyx (Afropips) Malberry X Cinderella 99
> Mr. Nice (Sensi) G13 X Hash Plant
> 
> N
> Neon Super Skunk (Subcool) Super Skunk X Black Russian
> Nepal Baba (Dr. Atomic) [Landraces; Nepal X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
> Nepalese Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) [Dutch Treat x Nepali] X Chemo
> Nepalese Jam (Ace) Nepalese Kathmandu Sativa X Jamaican Blue Mountain1984
> Nepali (BlueHemp) Landraces; Nepal, Baglung
> Neville’s Haze (Green House) Pure Haze X Northern Lights
> Neville’s Haze Hybrid (Female Seeds) Neville’s Haze X Jack Herer
> New Killer Queen (Juan Moore) Airborne G13 X Cinderella 99
> New Purple Cross (Mr. Blue) Afghani X Jamaican
> New Purple Power (Nirvana) Holland’s Hope X Skunk #1
> New York City Diesel (Soma) Mexican Sativa X Afghani
> Nigerian (Afropips) Landraces, Nigeria
> Nirvana Special (Nirvana) Jock Horror X Landraces; Mexico, Oaxaca
> No Mercy Special (No Mercy) [Santa Maria X Maxican Haze] X Victory
> North #1 (Hill Temple) Cinderella 99 X Blue Kiev
> Northern Berry (Peak Seeds & Hygro) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry
> Northern Bright (Nirvana) Northern Lights X Haze
> Northern Dream (Reeferman) [Kodiak Gold Thunderfuck x Northern Lights #5] X Nothern Light #5
> Northern Lights (BC Bud Depot) Atomic Northern Light X Northern Lights #6
> Northern Lights #1 (SSSC) Afghani IBL
> Northern Lights #2 (SSSC) Hindu Kush X Thai
> Northern Lights #9 (Sagarmatha) Northern Lights X White Widow X Durban
> Northern Skunk (Peak Seeds) Northern Light #5 X Skunk
> Nutcruncher (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X Petrolia Headstash
> NYC Diesel (Soma) Sour Diesel X Afghani Hawaiian
> 
> O
> Oasis (Dutch Passion) an advancement of Northern Lights #2
> Odin’s Hammer (Reeferman) Kodiak Gold X Acapulco Gold
> Oké 47 (Sensi) Afghani X ??
> Optimus Prime (BC Bud Depot) BC Sweet Tooth X Mayne Island Indica
> Orange Apollo (Reservoir) [1977 Aeric Cali-O X Apollo 11] X Apollo 11
> Orange Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo X Timewarp X California Orange
> Orange Crush = AE77 CaliO X DJ Shorts Blueberry
> Orange Peako Cambodian (Reeferman) Nepalese Indica X Cambodian Sativa
> Orange Spice (Dman) Double G X White Widow
> Orangina (Blue Grass) California Orange X Blue Bubblejuice
> Orient Express (A.C.E.) Vietnam Black X Chinese; Yunnan
> Original Diesel = (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem
> Original Gangsta Kush = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush
> Original Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 80s; Brazil, Sao Paulo
> Original Haze (Seedsman) [Mexican x Columbian] X Thai X South Indian Kerala
> Original Highway Delight ( High Quality) Northern Light X Skunk
> Original Strawberry Diesel (Reservoir) Strawberry Couch X Sour Diesel
> Ortega Indica #1 = Ortega Indica x Kush Hybrid 1.2
> 
> P
> Pakalolo (Sativa Seed Bank) Landraces; Hawaii, Maui X Skunk #1
> Pakistani (BlueHemp) Landraces, Pakistan
> Panama (A.C.E.) [Panama 1974 X Panama] X Panama; Canary Island
> Panama Powerhouse (Dman) Panama Red X AK-47
> Panama Punch (Cannabis Pros) Panama Green X Neville’s Haze
> Papaya (Nirvana) Citral #13 X Ice #2
> Passion Queen (??) Grapefruit X BC Grapefruit
> Passion #1 (Dutch Passion) = Amstel Gold
> Peak 19 (Sagarmatha) Stonehedge X Matanuska Tundra
> Phnom Phen (Reeferman) Thai X Haze X Cambodian
> Pine Tar Kush (Tom Hill) Pakistani IBL
> Pineapples Punch (Flying Dutchmen) Real McCoy X Skunk #1
> Pink Candy (Mr. Blue) Stinky Pinky X Cotton Candy
> Pink Widow (Effettoserra) [Afghani X South Indian] X Purple Widow
> Platinum (Afropips) Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl
> Pollypak (SSSC) Pollyanna X Pakistani Sativa
> Potent Purple (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X ?California Indica?
> Power House (Hill Temple) Deep Chunk X Cinderella 99
> Power Plant (Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa
> Princess 50 (Mr. Soul) Princess X [Shiva Skunk X Jack Herer]
> Princess 75 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 50
> Princess 88 aka Cinderella 88 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 75
> Princess Diesel (Reservoir) Ice Princess X Sour Diesel
> Puna Budder (THSeeds) some Hawaiian & some Afghani
> Purple Czar (Motarebel) Black Russian X The Black “aka Burmese”
> Purple Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Purple Indica X Northern Lights #5
> Purple Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Holland’s Hope X Skunk #1
> Purple Skunk (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Early Skunk
> Purple Thai (??) Oaxaca Gold X Chocolate Thai
> Pyramid (White Widow Web) White Widow X [Haze X Skunk]
> 
> Q
> Quick Mist Diesel (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Mighty Mite X Double Sour Diesel v2
> 
> R
> Raccoon / Rocky (Canadian Seed Co.) Afghani X Columbian Gold
> Real McCoy, the (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X South Indian Sativa
> Reclining Buddha (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Holland’s Hope
> ReCON (DNA Genetics) Mutant L.A. Confidential X Cannadential
> Red Congolese (Reeferman) Congolese Sativa X [Mexican X Afghani]
> Red Devil (Greenhouse) Afghani X Afghani Skunk
> Red Haze (??) Neville’s Haze X Panama Red
> Red Horse (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X Top 44] X KGB
> Red Sativa (Brazilian Seeds) Landraces; Brazil
> Red Widow 13 (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Panama Red
> Redhaired Sonja (BlueHemp) [Afghani X Thai] X [Thai X Brazil]
> Reefer Madness (Reeferman) Mexican a.k.a Blackseed X G13
> Reeferman’s G (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X [Airborne G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold]
> Reeferman’s Herijuana (Reeferman) SSSC’s Herijuana Sativa pheno X SSSC’s Herijuana Indica pheno
> Reeferman’s Northern Light (Reeferman) Northern Lights #1 X Reeferman’s Northern Lights #5
> Reeferman’s Sour Diesel (Reeferman) Sour Diesel X Kush
> Reeferman’s Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
> Remus (Federation) Island Sweet Skunk X Romulan
> Renatta (A.C.E.) North East Brazilian Sativa X Cambodia Haze
> RFK = NL X Shiva
> Rheingold (Nova) Sensistar X Black Domina
> Rock Bud “aka Soma A+”(Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
> Rock Star (Bong Guru) Sensi Star X Rock Bud
> Rocklock (DNA Genetics) Warlock X RockStar
> Romberry (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Romulan X Blueberry
> Romberry (BCGA) Romulan X Blueberry
> Rombolt (Motarebel) Romulan X Yumbolt
> Romulan = OG Kush x Afghani
> Romulan (Federation) California X [White Whino X White Rhino]
> Romulan Haze (Next Generation) Super Silver Haze X Romulan
> Royal Hawaiian (Reeferman) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
> Royal Orange (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X California Orange
> Ru-Pa (HD Canadian) Cotton Candy X Heavy Duty Fruity
> Ruderalis = Landraces, Russia
> Ruderalis Sativa (SSSC) Ruderalis X [Thai x Mexican]
> 
> S
> S.A.G.E. (THSeeds) Big Sour Holy X Afghani
> SabreTooth (Motarebel) Sweet Tooth #3 X Northern Light
> Sacra Frasca (Dutch Passion) Powerplant X Skunk Passion
> Sadhu (Mandala) [?? X ??] X Landraces, N. India
> Sage & Sour (THSeeds) S.A.G.E. X Sour Diesel
> SandStorm (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral X Landraces; Morocco, Arabene
> Sangoma (Afropips) [Malawi X Silver Pearl] X Blueberry
> Sanug (Canadian Seed Co.) Thai X Cambodian
> Sapphire Star (Jordan of the Island) Blue Hawaiian X God Bud
> Satori (Mandala) Landraces; Nepalese X ??
> Schnazzleberry (Chimera) Blue Domino X Shishkaberry
> Senor Garcia (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X Panama Red
> Sensitron (Almighty) Jack Herer X Sensi Star
> Shagadellic (GN03) Indian Sativa X Skunk
> Shaman (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Skunk
> Shanti Devi (Tiki) Afghani X ??
> Sharks Breath (DNA Genetics) Great White Shark X Jamaican Lambsbread
> Sheherazade (Paradise) Afghan X ?Mostly Sativa?
> Shenzhou (Canadian Seed Co.) Sugar Klingon X Cinderella 99
> Shiesel (Bong Guru) Shiva X NYC Diesel
> Shiskeberry = [Red & Yellow Afghani's] x Dj Short Blueberry [male]
> Shirin Gol (Herbaria) Landraces; Tadjikistan
> Shirin Mango (Herbaria) Shirin Gol X Afghan
> Shit (Mr. Nice) the Original “Afghani X Skunk” (SSSC’s?)
> Shiva (Dr. Atomic) Afghani X Atomic Northern Lights X Super Crystal
> Shiva Shanti II (Sensi) Garlic Bud X Skunk X Afghani
> Shiva Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5
> Shock (Mr. Nice) White Widow X Skunk #1
> Silver Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blueberry
> Silver Dream (BlueHemp) Purple Dream X Swiss Sativa X Monstera
> Silver Haze{sensi} = Silver Pearl x Haze
> Silver Pearl (Sensi) Early Pearl X Skunk #1 X Northern Lights
> Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Orange Spice
> Silverado (BlueHemp) Silver Dream X Northern Lights #2
> Skunk = Columbian Gold x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
> Skunk{sacred seeds co.} = afghani x columbian x thai
> Skunk #1 (Dutch Passion) Afghani X Thai X Colombian Gold
> Skunk #5 (Effettoserra) [Afghani X Acapulco Gold x Colombian Gold] X Dutch Skunk
> Skunk Berry (Peak Seeds) Skunk X Blueberry
> Skunk Haze (Seedsman) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
> Skunk Kush (Sensi) Hindu Kush X Skunk #1
> Skunk Power (Effettoserra) “Big yielding phenotype” X White Afghani
> Skunkaberry (Reeferman) Newberry X Chinese Indica
> Skunkberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Skunk #1
> Sky Dog (Willy Jack) Jack Herer X Williams Wonder X Haze
> Skywalker (Dutch Passion) Mazar X Blueberry
> Slyder (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Northern Lights
> Smoka Cola (Dman) Star Gazer X [G13 X Black Widow]
> Smokey Bear (Dutch Passion) Masterkush X KC 33
> Snow Slyder (Joker) Afghani X Northern Lights
> Snow White (Cannabis Pros) Northern Light #5 X Cinderella 99
> Somango (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
> Somanna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X C. Chinensis X Afghani Hawaiian
> Somativa (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
> Somaui (Soma) Hawaiian Sativa X G-13 Haze
> Sour Diesel (Reservoir) Mexican Sativa X Chemo
> Sour Diesel (??) ?DNL X Daywrecker?
> Sour Diesal = Mass.Super Skunk x Chem {dawg}
> Sour Diesel = [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
> Sour Mist (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Double Sour Diesel
> Sour Queen (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Double Sour Diesel
> Sour Saver = [Sour Diesel 1.5 x Lifesaver] x [Sour Saver v1 x Lifesaver] x Sour Saver v1 x Sour Saver v1
> Sour Turbo (Motarebel) Double Sour Diesel v2 X Sour Diesel v2.5
> Sour Wonder (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
> Southern Lights (Delta 9) N.Y.C Diesel X Sensi Star
> Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
> Space Queen F2 (Subcool) Romulan X Cinderella 99
> Spacetooth #3 (Subcool) Sweet Tooth #3 X Space Queen
> Special AK (Goodhouse) AK-47 X KGB
> Speed Queen (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Himachal Pradesh X ??
> Speedball (Reservoir) Sensi Star X DTC 99
> Spellbound (Dman) William’s Wonder X Sour Diesel
> Spice (Mr. Nice) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
> Spontanica (KC Brains) Secret Project #1 X KC33
> Sputnik 1.0 (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Black Russian
> Sputnik 2.0 (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Apollo 13
> SSSC M39 = [Basic #5] northern light #5 X skunk #1
> Star Chief (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Himalaya Haze
> Star Gazer (Delta 9) [Warlock X AK-47] X Sensi Star
> Star Gazer (Dman) Endless Sky X Bubbleberry
> Starlight (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Northern Lights
> Starwalker (Canadian Seed Co.) [Romulan x Cinderella 99] X Cinderella 99
> Sticky Sista (Herbaria) Afghanistan, Hindu Kush X South African, Ciskei
> Stonehedge (Sagarmatha) Cambodian Sativa X Western Winds
> Stoney Baloney (Juan Moore) [Cinderella 99 X Kali Mist] X Tangerine
> Stoney High (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Super Skunk
> Strawberry Cough = Strawberry Fields x Haze
> Strawberry Spice = Strawberry Cough x Jabberwocky
> Sudden Impact (Blue Grass) [Mr. Nice G13 X Hashplant] X AK-47
> Sugar Babe (Paradise) Afghani X Swiss White Strain
> Sugar Baby (NCGA) Vic High’s Orange Crush X G13 Blue Widow
> Sugar Blossoms = white widow [lemon pheno] x ???
> Sugar Daddy (Capricorn) California Indica X Sugar Blossom
> Sugar Klingon (Dutch Flowers) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
> Sugar Klingon II (Canadian Seed Co.) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
> Sugar Loaf (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan X Capricho
> Sugarwarp (Reeferman) Texada Timewarp X Burmese
> Summer Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Northern Light
> Sunshine #2 (Hill Temple) Sunshine X Deep Chunk
> Sunshine Daydream (Dman) Silver Spice X AK-47
> Super Afghani (World Wide Seeds) Afghani #1 X Super Skunk
> Super Dawg = Dawg X 86’Sensi Super Skunk (sources: cannabible)
> Super Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Jack Herer
> Super Haze (Dutch Passion) Original Haze X Skunk #1
> Super Impact (Blue Grass) Sudden Impact X Super Silver Haze
> Super Kimo (Brazilian Seed Company) UBC Chemo X Jack Herer X Haze Special
> Super Kush (BC Seed Co.) Hindu Kush X Northern Lights #5
> Super Sativa Plus (THC Seeds) Hawaiian Sativa X BC Biker Bud
> Super Silver Haze (Mr. Nice) [Northern Lights #5 x N. Haze] X [Skunk #1 x N. Haze]
> Super Silver Haze{greenhouse} = Super Skunk x Silver Pearl x Haze
> Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Sour Diesel
> Super Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Silver Spice
> Super Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Afghani
> Super Star (Delta 9) Sensi Star X Sensi Star
> Super Sweet Cindy 05 (BOG) [Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99] X BogBubble
> Swazi Redbeard “a.k.a Swazi Rooibaard” (Afropips) Landraces; Swaziland, Nkomati
> Swazi Skunk (SeedsMan) Swazi X Skunk #1
> Sweet Apollo (Reservoir) SweetTooth #3 X Apollo 11
> Sweet Cindy (BOG) Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99
> Sweet Dreams (Almighty) Lionheart X ??
> Sweet Dreams (KC Brains) Californian Big Bud Skunk X K.C.606
> Sweet Tooth 1.1 (DJ Short & Spice of Life) [Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Dj’s Blueberry] X Grapefruit
> Sweet Treat (Reeferman) Dutch Treat X Californian IBL
> Swiss Miss (Nirvana) Afghani X ?Ruderalis?
> SwissXT (KC Brains) Mr. Swiss X Double K.C. private project
> 
> T
> T.N.R. (KC Brains) Thai X Double K.C.2
> Taco (??) Ortega X Cinderella 99
> Tanzanian Magic (African Seeds) Landraces; Southern Tanzania
> Taskenti (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Uzbekistan
> Thai Lights (Dr. Atomic) Landraces; Thailand, Nakan Pranom X Northern Lights
> Thai-Tanic (Flying Dutchmen) Thai X Skunk
> The Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
> The Dope (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
> The Other Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Northern Light #5
> The Pure = This is the original Skunk#1
> The Real McCoy = Haze x Skunk [60/40]
> Thumper (Juan Moore) Trix X G13
> Thunder Fuckin Wonder (Reservoir) Matanuska Thundra X William’s Wonder
> Thunder Pearl (Reeferman) Early Pearl X Kodiak Gold
> Thunderfuck Diesel (Reservoir) Matanuska Tundra X Sour Diesel
> Timanfaya Devil (Afropips) [[Cape Verde X Congolese] X Nepalese] X Congolese
> Time Bomb (Legends) Texada Timewarp X Blueberry
> Titan (Federation) Romulan X BC Big Bud
> Titan’s Haze (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
> T.N.T = [Northern Lights x Skunk] x [Afghani #1] x [Afghani x Skunk]
> Top 44 (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Skunk X ?Vicking?
> Top Lady (HD Canadian) First Lady X Top 44
> Toxic Blue (Motarebel) Blue Kronic X Killian
> Trainwreck (Woodhorse) Mexican X Colombian X Afghani
> Trainwreck = Afghani x [Lowland Thai x Mexican/columbian]
> Trance (Dutch Passion) Skunk Indica X ??
> Transkei Green (African Seeds) Landraces; South Africa, Transkei
> Tribal Vision (Afropips) Malberry X [Sweet Tooth #3 X Grapefruit X Congo Nepalese]
> Triple Afghan Slam (Reeferman) Combine 3 Afghani strains
> Trix (Juan Moore) [Blueberry X Northern Light] X Northern Light
> TRC Devestator = Garlic Bud x Skunk
> TRC Devestation = [Shiva {garlic bud} x Afghani] x Skunk
> TRC Tarantula = ???
> TRC Texas Mystic = Alaskan Trainwreck x Sweet Tooth #4
> Tropical Timewarp (Reeferman) Punta Roja Colombian Red X African Timewarp
> Tropical Treat Special (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Colombian Jack X Haze Special X Skunk #1
> Tropicana#1 = Tropical Treat mother (mostly Colombian) X Sweet Tooth BX2 P1
> Turtle Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Early Girl
> Twisted Fruit (Motarebel) Grapefruit X [Killer Queen X NYC Diesel]
> 
> U
> Uber Candy Haze = Vietnamese Black x White Widow Thai and the Hawaiian x Neville's Haze
> Ultimate Indoor (Capricorn) Northern Lights X Matanuska Thunder
> Ultimate Moonshine = LUI x Blue Moonshine
> Ultimate Peak (Capricorn) Peak 19 X Bubbleberry
> Ultra Skunk (Dutch Passion) Swiss Skunk X Skunk
> 
> V
> Valley Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Silver Pearl
> Very White (Celebrity) White Widow X Haze
> Viet Combo (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Vietnamese Black
> Viper (Reeferman) Blackseed X Burmese
> Voodoo (Dutch Passion) Thai X ??
> Vortex (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Space Queen
> 
> W
> Wakeford (Reeferman) [Skunk #1 X Airborne G-13] X UBC Chemo
> Waldo (Apothecary) Pez X Purple Cherry
> Warlock (Magus) [Skunk X Skunk] X Afghani
> Warpberry (Patch Works) Texada Timewarp X Purple Pineberry
> White Cinderella (Canadian Seed Co.) BRG White Widow X Cinderella 99
> White Crystal (THC Seeds) White Lightning X Super Crystal
> White Flow (Capricorn) White Widow X Flow
> White Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) Dutch Treat X Nepali X Chemo
> White Haze = ??Juicy Widow x Blue Hen??
> White Himalayan Haze (GN03) White Widow X Himalayan Haze
> White KC (KC Brains) White Widow X Afghani X KC33
> White Light (Soma) Bubblegum X White Widow
> White Light (Willy Jack) Northern Lights X White Widow
> White Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X White Widow
> White Mr. Nice (Blue Grass) White Haze X [Mr. Nice G-13 X Hashplant]
> White Rhino (Green House) Afghan X Brazilian X South Indian, Kerala
> White Rose (High Quality) Skunk X White Widow
> White Russian (Serious) AK-47 X White Widow
> White Satin (Mandala) Landraces; N. India, Punjab X ??
> White Star (Capricorn) Sensi Star X White Widow
> White Star (Delta 9) New York City Diesel X Sensi Star
> White Tusk (Goodhouse) [Hawaii X Big Bud] X KGB
> White Widow (Green House) Brazilian X South Indian
> White Widow = Brazilian x Indian
> White Widow = First Lady{mullimbimby madness} x Shiva Skunk
> White Willow (Soma) White Widow X Afghain Hawaiian
> Widow Warrior (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Durban
> Widowrella (Canadian Pros) Cinderella 99 X White Widow
> Willie D (Reservoir) William’s Wonder X New York City Diesel
> Willijuana (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Burmese
> Willy Jack (Willy Jack) Williams Wonder X Jack Herer
> Willy Nelson (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Highland Nepalese
> Wonder 99 (Reservoir) Cinderella 99 X William’s Wonder
> Wonder Diesel (Reservoir) William’s Wonder X Sour Diesel
> Wonder Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X William’s Wonder
> Wonderberry (Sagarmatha) Bubbleberry X William’s Wonder
> 
> Y
> Yarkoum (Tiki) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral Valley X “secret F1”
> Yellow Brick Wall (Juan Moore) Afghani X Columbian Gold
> Yumbolt (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Landraces: Himalaya
> 
> Z
> Zagorsk (Canadian Seed Co.) Killer Queen X Sugar Klingon
> Zamal (GN03) Landrace; La Reunion


----------



## kalai

*OG Kush*

No reviews - done with reviews. All my pics will be reviewless! Besides OG kush is known very well by most people.

Grade AAA, its been bricked but its f' potent! Sativa dominate


----------



## MagickalKat777

Mehm said:


> magickal, I'd go with either Bio-Diesel, Head Band, Blueberry, or Buddah's Sister.  Probably one of the last two.



I was wondering about Bio-Diesel but the fact it is too heavy for even my pothead boyfriend has me a bit scared.

I definitely love their Blueberry - its the best Blueberry I've ever had. Buddha's Sister I was thinking about but don't know enough about it.

At 50 an eighth it would really suck to get medicine I can't use...

Someone told me taking a single Benedryl about 20-30 minutes before smoking will make the crazy body rush tone down... I might have to try that.


----------



## Vader

> Someone told me taking a single Benedryl about 20-30 minutes before smoking will make the crazy body rush tone down... I might have to try that.


I find that Benadryl has the added effect of really bringing out the CEVs from cannabis, which isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## MagickalKat777

I love cannabis visuals - I used to actually get OEVs (faces in the grass, minute tracers, sometimes some color alteration) when I would smoke. The CEVs being intensified would be rather nice.


----------



## squidhead

peruvianflake said:


> just got this bud callled silver magma ever tried it anybody it smells like cotton candy and taste like beetles its really unique



*Good lord man!! Don't you believe in punctuation? That could easily be read as:
"Just got this. Bud called. Silver magma ever tried. It anybody it. Smells like cotton. Candy and taste like. Beetles, it's really unique!!"
Now, 1 thing I DO have to ask -- Did you used to eat beetles? Why haven't you eaten any rolling stones?*


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ Good point, but some people have the view that spelling, grammer and punctuation aren't as important in places like an internet forum if you make yourself understood (I understood what he meant). I'm of the view that it does matter since people take you more seriously, but that's just me.


----------



## squidhead

*/\/\/\/\ Thanks!! Yeah, I knew what the dude meant, but I feel punctuating your statements are as important as typing them....but that's just my opinion.*


----------



## Vader

> /\/\/\/\ Thanks!! Yeah, I knew what the dude meant, but I feel punctuating your statements are as important as typing them....but that's just my opinion.


If we're getting pedantic, you only use one exclamation mark at a time, you say "I feel _that_ punctuating your statements _is_ as important as typing them", and an ellipsis is rendered "...", not "....".


----------



## weekend addiction

I prefer good regular weed most of the time. Gets me high but doesn't take me out for the whole day. I used to suffer with joint pain and back pain. I found the lower grade cannabis had a different chemical composition which is excellent for pain relief. Try mixing some dank with good brick weed (yes it exists, if you cant find it sorry for you)...


----------



## Vader

> I used to suffer with joint pain


You put the end that's *not* lit in your mouth.

Ehehehehehe.


----------



## squidhead

Yerg said:


> If we're getting pedantic, you only use one exclamation mark at a time, you say "I feel _that_ punctuating your statements _is_ as important as typing them", and an ellipsis is rendered "...", not "....".



Well Yergie-baby.....I gotta be honest with ya.................  8)


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I find people who say good weed is all the same have never tried truly amazing cannabis. If it's grown well, organically in soil outdoors and cured in the exact right way where even the temperature is controlled by burying the jars in the ground outside for very very long periods of time (a year for example) and the strain is really good, for example a classic strain such as Jack Herer or Blueberry, it really is mindblowing. It takes real skill to go through all these process carefully and meticulously and to be honest, I've not even gotten to grips with all the plethora of growing techniqes possible yet. 

I do know that cannabis can be more than a shitty drug like Marinol which only contains delta -9- THC. Weed from a good strain contains cannabinoids that work in true harmony with each other and massage your soul into ecstacy.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Even strains from the same bag or vial from a seedbank can vary quite a bit in potentcy and stuff,depends on the growers skill.Just got some good Pineaplle sative for the first time and wonder how that will be..Usually smoke White widow or AK-47 or Northern lights,becasue I get them from grower family and freinds for free or very cheap...Got an Ounce today of some strain called Evergreen grown in Oregon I think that is supposed to be really good..


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I would hate to buy from a dispensary, since you really don't know how the cannabis has really been grown. It's not regulated like an organic farm in the UK (not the US, since in the US they can chuck a whole load of chemicals in and call it an organic fertilizer - it's disgraceful).

At least with my own cannabis, I know it's been loved and cared for and will taste lovely and be healthy. I also have the satisfaction of smoking what I've growln with my own bare hands. I wouldn't get the thereapeutic advantage of growing if I started buying from a dispensary.

Also dispensaries are a rip off.


----------



## Vader

> Well Yergie-baby.....I gotta be honest with ya.................


Funny, you seemed to be quite the stickler just a few posts ago.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

anyone here tried super lemon haze?  surprisingly not that prevalent despite being a 2 year in a row winner at the cannabis cup


----------



## squidhead

Yerg said:


> Funny, you seemed to be quite the stickler just a few posts ago.



......& evidently, you can't see the difference. No hard feelings, Yergie-baby!!!!!!


----------



## Vader

> No hard feelings, Yergie-baby!!!!!!


Of course not.


----------



## squidhead

Yerg said:


> Of course not.



WOW!! You are quick!!!!!!


----------



## Vader

^I know, my girlfriend keeps telling me...


----------



## MagickalKat777

Artificial Emotion said:


> I would hate to buy from a dispensary, since you really don't know how the cannabis has really been grown. It's not regulated like an organic farm in the UK (not the US, since in the US they can chuck a whole load of chemicals in and call it an organic fertilizer - it's disgraceful).
> 
> At least with my own cannabis, I know it's been loved and cared for and will taste lovely and be healthy. I also have the satisfaction of smoking what I've growln with my own bare hands. I wouldn't get the thereapeutic advantage of growing if I started buying from a dispensary.
> 
> Also dispensaries are a rip off.



You have no idea what you're talking about.

We have two dispensaries in Denver that I DIRECTLY know take you into the back and will let you examine the buds under magnification, tell you about their growing methods, hell one of them even has every strain they carry tested and certified for various cannabinoid contents and carries nothing but organic, outdoor-grown cannabis.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Mr_Fluffykins said:


> anyone here tried super lemon haze?  surprisingly not that prevalent despite being a 2 year in a row winner at the cannabis cup



My buddy that owns an LA area dispensary was talking about super lemon haze and said it was very damn good, I have smoked super silver haze ,but do not know the potencty of either but lemon haze sounds tastier...I heard of Strawberry super haze and that sounds even tastier flavor wise..lol


----------



## w01fg4ng

MagickalKat777 said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> We have two dispensaries in Denver that I DIRECTLY know take you into the back and will let you examine the buds under magnification, tell you about their growing methods, hell one of them even has every strain they carry tested and certified for various cannabinoid contents and carries nothing but organic, outdoor-grown cannabis.


Don't worry MagickalKat, he is just jealous.

I wouldn't give up anything from what I have gained at dispensaries (I'm in Denver too).

I mean, as a grower, you get free LEGAL advice pretty much 24/7.  AE depends on learning his grow techniques from forums and books, and not much "hands on" experience being face-to-face with professional growers (except maybe one or two ILLEGAL growers, who are usually more paranoid about getting caught than they care about growing).

The advantages a dispensary brings, far outweigh any disadvantages AE is dreaming up.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Mr_Fluffykins said:


> anyone here tried super lemon haze?  surprisingly not that prevalent despite being a 2 year in a row winner at the cannabis cup



I used to think Cannabis Cup winners were really good strains but then I slowly realised that most of the best stains are _not_ CC winners. I've also heard stories of corruption amongst CC judges fron numerous sources.


----------



## MagickalKat777

w01fg4ng said:


> The advantages a dispensary brings, far outweigh any disadvantages AE is dreaming up.



I think its just a different tone out here than Cali. A LOT of the dispensaries out here (like DR, for example), actually care about their products, their customers, etc. I mean hell, both managers at DR are notaries and will notarize your application for free, even if you don't make them your care-giver!

I've heard Cali dispensaries are more like the Comfort Dental mentality "get them in, do a half-ass job, get the money, get them out the door"


----------



## squidhead

Yerg said:


> ^I know, my girlfriend keeps telling me...



HAHAHAHA!!! Good 1, Yerg.


----------



## w01fg4ng

MagickalKat777 said:


> I think its just a different tone out here than Cali. A LOT of the dispensaries out here (like DR, for example), actually care about their products, their customers, etc. I mean hell, both managers at DR are notaries and will notarize your application for free, even if you don't make them your care-giver!
> 
> I've heard Cali dispensaries are more like the Comfort Dental mentality "get them in, do a half-ass job, get the money, get them out the door"


It's very diverse here that's for sure.  From Nederland  through Denver up to Boulder, there are so many different kinds of dispensaries to meet whatever needs you have it's almost ridiculous.  I believe in Denver alone there are more dispensaries than there are Starbucks in all of Colorado.

It's not about the numbers though.  Honestly, when I compare it to coffee shops in the Netherlands, I prefer dispensaries.  Most coffee shops have that mentality that you describe to be in California.  Rush rush, get them out the door.  There are so many small "mom and pop" shops here, that you really can get so much more out of it.  People will take the time out of there day to make sure you are getting what you want here.  

Gotta love it huh?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

MagickalKat777 said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> We have two dispensaries in Denver that I DIRECTLY know take you into the back and will let you examine the buds under magnification, tell you about their growing methods, hell one of them even has every strain they carry tested and certified for various cannabinoid contents and carries nothing but organic, outdoor-grown cannabis.



Sorry but not all dispensaries are the same and I'm sure some dispensaries will tell you that all their bud is grown organically outdoors, but they're trying to sell you a product at the end of the day. I don't think you can be absolutely sure all the time anyway, even if they show you the cannabis close up. I've seen hydro cannabis that looks exactly like guerrilla grown weed before l And I wouldn't want to pay them for the privelage of smoking cannabis when I can grow it myself much cheaper. 

To the person that said I'm jealous, whatever 8) I grow my own high quality organic weed which I can get as much of as I want. I'll probably never get caught and if I do, I won't even have to pay a fine in all likelihood (even if I do it'll be nothing). So I get dirt cheap weed for a fraction of the price you pay and get the experience of growing it. So I'm not sure what I have to be jealous of.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

w01fg4ng said:


> Don't worry MagickalKat, he is just jealous.
> 
> I wouldn't give up anything from what I have gained at dispensaries (I'm in Denver too).
> 
> I mean, as a grower, you get free LEGAL advice pretty much 24/7.  AE depends on learning his grow techniques from forums and books, and not much "hands on" experience being face-to-face with professional growers (except maybe one or two ILLEGAL growers, who are usually more paranoid about getting caught than they care about growing).
> 
> The advantages a dispensary brings, far outweigh any disadvantages AE is dreaming up.



Ah there you are with your snide comments again! You're just pissed off since I showed up your crappy growing techniques!! Your post is dripping with irony! You have no idea which professional growers I've had the privilage of speaking to. So kindly go away.

Also, I'm all for legalisation and the presence of dispensaries. I think it's great, IF you are willing to pay the prices. However, I'm not. I'd rather have my own homegrown weed.

Also, cannabis forums ie uk420 in particular, not the Bluelight cannabis forum, where it seems YOU've got all your growing knowledge from, is full of professional growers (not that they advertise ). You're so ignorant it's not funny. I could go through that old thread and pick out all the bad advice about growing you gave if you want to highlight how much of a novice you are. Perhaps that would put you in your place? Perhaps you love your dispensaries so much because you're not actually able to grow good weed yourself?

As a matter of fact, it was earlier this morning that I spoke to a commercial grower this morning, who's visiting me this morning. Just because I live in a country where weed is illegal, it doesn't mean I don't have any of the freedoms you have and take for granted. You think growers over here don't hook up because it's illegal? Perhaps less, because they don't want to get caught, but that doesn't mean we're unable to learn how to grow good weed on a commercial scale.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Artificial Emotion said:


> Ah there you are with your snide comments again! You're just pissed off since I showed up your crappy growing techniques!! Your post is dripping with irony! You have no idea which professional growers I've had the privilage of speaking to. So kindly go away.
> 
> Also, I'm all for legalisation and the presence of dispensaries. I think it's great, IF you are willing to pay the prices. However, I'm not. I'd rather have my own homegrown weed.
> 
> Also, cannabis forums ie uk420 in particular, not the Bluelight cannabis forum, where it seems YOU've got all your growing knowledge from, is full of professional growers (not that they advertise ). You're so ignorant it's not funny. I could go through that old thread and pick out all the bad advice about growing you gave if you want to highlight how much of a novice you are. Perhaps that would put you in your place? Perhaps you love your dispensaries so much because you're not actually able to grow good weed yourself?
> 
> As a matter of fact, it was earlier this morning that I spoke to a commercial grower this morning, who's visiting me this morning. Just because I live in a country where weed is illegal, it doesn't mean I don't have any of the freedoms you have and take for granted. You think growers over here don't hook up because it's illegal? Perhaps less, because they don't want to get caught, but that doesn't mean we're unable to learn how to grow good weed on a commercial scale.


jealousy


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

DavisK4high247 said:


> My buddy that owns an LA area dispensary was talking about super lemon haze and said it was very damn good, I have smoked super silver haze ,but do not know the potencty of either but lemon haze sounds tastier...I heard of Strawberry super haze and that sounds even tastier flavor wise..lol



that would explain why arjan's greenhouse seeds always wins


----------



## Artificial Emotion

w01fg4ng said:


> jealousy



Sure, I guess I am jealous of the fact that it's illegal over here and legal in the US. However, if it were made legal here tomorrow I still wouldn't buy from a dispensary! 

Your comments are quite immature.

Anyway, shall we actually just talk about strains now?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Mr_Fluffykins said:


> that would explain why arjan's greenhouse seeds always wins



Hiya mate. I've heard quite a few bad comments about GHS. Have you grown and GHS strains? Had any issues with fems going hermie? I've personally not bothered myself, but would be interested in hearing about your experiences.

Take a look at this, it's quite interesting: http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=221398&hl=greenhouse+seeds


----------



## w01fg4ng

Artificial Emotion said:


> Sure, I guess I am jealous of the fact that it's illegal over here and legal in the US. However, if it were made legal here tomorrow *I still wouldn't buy from a dispensary!*


I know, having access to literally 1,000's of strains any day of the week would just be horrible!  You would never spend the change it would take in your pocket to grow whatever strain you wanted simply by walking down the street.  That would be horrible for you as a grower of cannabis!  Just horrible!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Whatever, I don't really care w01fg4ng. Does it really matter?

Do you think we could just talk about strains now?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Artificial Emotion said:


> Whatever, I don't really care w01fg4ng. Does it really matter?
> 
> Do you think we could just talk about strains now?


Well, if you didn't notice I am talking about the availability of STRAINS in dispensaries and how it applies to both you and I.

I guess that was too complicated for you.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I don't care. I can get whatever strain I want. I could grow dozens of strains by SOG if I wanted to. Although I'm quite content with what I've got.

I'm talking about us arguing. Can we talk about other strain-related topics? That is what I actually meant by that.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Artificial Emotion said:


> Hiya mate. I've heard quite a few bad comments about GHS. Have you grown and GHS strains? Had any issues with fems going hermie? I've personally not bothered myself, but would be interested in hearing about your experiences.
> 
> Take a look at this, it's quite interesting: http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=221398&hl=greenhouse+seeds



no i have never personally grown cannabis, waiting till i move out

i am in possession of 5 super lemon haze feminized seeds

and a indica sativa mix pack with , Super silver haze, hawainn snow,  white rhino, big bang and lemon skunk

someone over at cannabis culture just acused them of being criminals trying to rip people off

i actually met arjan at the first annual treating yourself medical marijuana convention in toronto, and the greenhouse seeds booth was the biggest


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Mr_Fluffykins said:


> no i have never personally grown cannabis, waiting till i move out
> 
> i am in possession of 5 super lemon haze feminized seeds
> 
> and a indica sativa mix pack with , Super silver haze, hawainn snow,  white rhino, big bang and lemon skunk
> 
> someone over at cannabis culture just acused them of being criminals trying to rip people off
> 
> i actually met arjan at the first annual treating yourself medical marijuana convention in toronto, and the greenhouse seeds booth was the biggest



I think the problems only really started when his parner left after arjan's 'questionable' business practices.

I personally would go for other strains, but would be interested in hearing if you have any hermie issues with those when you grow them. Did you get them for free? Or buy them?

Did you find arjan to be a cock/arrogant in person?! 

I  think we have a case of people assuming they're legitimate because of the cannabis cups (which they may or may not have gotten through bribery etc.) and their past built up reputation. I should hold judgement since I've not grown any of their strains, but I keep hearing the same negative comments over and over again.

edit: I've grown White Rhino before and have to say I like it very much. It's not the best I've tried but it is very nice indeed  However it wasn't from Greenhouse seeds!


----------



## w01fg4ng

that's awesome fluffy!



MagickalKat777 said:


> This is what my dispensary of choice currently has:
> 
> Bio-Diesel (Sour Diesel x Sensi Star) - *Denver Relief Exclusive* Hybrid
> 
> Bio-Diesel is Denver Relief's proprietary, engineered strain, and is widely considered "The All-Encompassing Medicine." The strain is extremely potent and pungent, with a noticeable essence of whole-bean coffee, skunk and diesel. Bio-Diesel is winner of the 2009 Medical Marijuana Harvest Cup.
> 
> Death Star (Sensi Star X Sour Diesel) - Premium Organic Hybrid
> 
> Death Star is the little sister of our own Bio-Diesel. Born of the same genetics but of a different phenotype, it has many of the same qualities. Potent and pungent, it smells of diesel, skunk, and coffee. Good for pain relief, appetite stimulation, and as a nighttime medicine.
> 
> Headband Hybrid
> 
> Headband A.K.A. Daywrecker is a favorite for any Diesel lover. Headband carries the classic Diesel smell and flavor, with a slight additional hint of berry. This medicine provides a deep relaxation of both mind and body and is recommended for times when lucidity and functionality are not important.
> 
> Cindy 99 (Jack Herer X Unknown Father) Sativa Dominant
> 
> Cindy 99 is an uplifting and cerebral marijuana that carries a pineapple flavor and smooth draw. This strain is highly recommended for daytime activity where lucidity is important and energy is a must.
> 
> Apollo Sativa
> 
> The Apollo strain is a highly active Sativa with good crystal cover and a sour citrus scent. Perfect as daytime medication, Apollo stimulates creativity and works well as a treatment for nausea and migraines. When being active is important, Apollo is the strain of choice.
> 
> Blue Dream (DJ Short Blueberry X Santa Cruz Haze) Sativa Dominant
> 
> Blue Dream is a clone only strain with a creamy blueberry flavor that provides the ultimate in daytime pain relief. With a hazy blueberry scent, Blue Dream promotes functionality, concentration and is long lasting in its effects.
> 
> Sour Diesel (Massachusetts Super Skunk x Chem Dawg) Sativa Dominant
> 
> Sour Diesel is a classic and intense sativa dominant strain with an uplifting and energetic effect on both the mind and body. This clone only strain carries a pungent odor in the classic Diesel style and a earthy taste that is sharp and crisp. We recommend this strain for daytime use when functionality and creativity are important.
> 
> Durban Poison Sativa
> 
> Durban Poison is a Sativa strain originally from the Rift Valley in Africa. Durban Poison has an aroma of sweet, fruit candy mixed with undertones of milk chocolate. The smoke is sweet tasting and produces a very uplifting effect. Durban poison is well suited for daytime use when functionality is important, and we recommend it for nausea, headaches, and chronic pain.
> 
> Outer Space Sativa
> 
> Outer Space is an inspirational Sativa. Its effect is cerebral and creative. Its musky, citrus odor is strong and produces a very smooth and uniquely flavorful smoke. Perfect for appetite stimulation and as a daytime medicine.
> 
> DJ Short Blueberry Indica
> 
> DJ short Blueberry is an Indica dominant hybrid that carries a relaxing high, and the unique taste of blueberry muffins. The effect is creeping that can last for long periods of time making this a suitable strain for daytime or nighttime long term pain relief.
> 
> Death Star (Sensi Star - Sour Diesel) - Organic Hybrid
> 
> Death Star is the little sister of our own Bio-Diesel. Born of the same genetics but of a different phenotype, it has many of the same qualities. Potent and pungent, it smells of diesel, skunk, and coffee. Good for pain relief, appetite stimulation, and as a nighttime medicine.
> 
> Buddha's Sister (Afghani Hawaiian x Reclining Buddha) Indica Dominant
> 
> Buddha's Sister is an active and energetic indica dominant strain. This strain carries a fruity smell and taste with a smooth finish and is powerful, creative and cerebral in its effects. We recommended this strain to subside nausea and stimulate appetite.
> 
> Island Sweet Skunk (Vancouver Island) Sativa Dominant
> 
> Island Sweet Skunk (ISS) is a quality Sativa-Skunk cross with a high THC content and unique flavor. ISS carries a smell that is sweet and a high that is pleasant and thoughtful, and is strongly recommended for daytime use when functionality is important. ISS is a perennial favorite among the medical marijuana community.
> 
> And these are the strains they are getting:
> 
> 
> Coming Soon:
> NLS Haze
> The HOG
> Ultimate Chem Dawg 1991
> MK Ultra
> Burmese Kush
> 
> Seeds Started:
> Bio-Jesus - *Denver Relief Exclusive*
> Vortex
> Roughneck (Jamaican Rhino Bread)
> Apollo 13 BX
> Romulan
> Jack Herer
> 
> 
> Which of these strains would be good for anxiety?



for anxiety try the DJ Short or Headband

Ultimate Chem Dawg 1991

and this one ^ anyway just cause


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Artificial Emotion said:


> I think the problems only really started when his parner left after arjan's 'questionable' business practices.
> 
> I personally would go for other strains, but would be interested in hearing if you have any hermie issues with those when you grow them. Did you get them for free? Or buy them?
> 
> Did you find arjan to be a cock/arrogant in person?!
> 
> I  think we have a case of people assuming they're legitimate because of the cannabis cups (which they may or may not have gotten through bribery etc.) and their past built up reputation. I should hold judgement since I've not grown any of their strains, but I keep hearing the same negative comments over and over again.
> 
> edit: I've grown White Rhino before and have to say I like it very much. It's not the best I've tried but it is very nice indeed  However it wasn't from Greenhouse seeds!


 they were purchased, we went to this convention to do research, for future oportunities, see first hand some products,  and just for the experience, 
we actually had to go a seed bank for the superlemon haze because it was the first seed at the convention to sell out 

ajan did seem a bit cocky,  they really spent alot of money on their booth, and advertising their strain hunters movie, which i have yt to see, that reminds me i should download thoose, they were selling alot of cloathes, but no seeds there were other vendors their selling seeds

could some of the negative comments be generated by people bitter at his sucess?  filled with pride that they didn't win even.

i wish i had the money to go to cannabis cup, and try out strains from the source, 
for now this being my first grow it should be interesting learning about it, hopefully we can do it correctly on the first try, but that doesn't seem likely

i think im going to go with the white rhino first, because from what ive heard of the seeds i have its the easiest to grow,  hawaiian snow looks so fucking weird though


----------



## Vader

I'd be pretty fucking cocky if I was Arjan tbh, his hazes are really lovely.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

That maybe so Yerg, but I can't help thinking that there's no smoke without fire. All the knowledgeable growers with years of experience that I've come into contact with all seem to say the same thing about him being of questionable character. 

You have to remember, Yerg, they aren't 'his' Hazes. He is just the front man. If you think he had anything whatsoever to do with developing any of his strains you would be mistaken. The person who used to breed all his strains from which Greenhouse seeds was built up Scott Blakey, fell out with Arjan for his aggressive business practices and buying cannabis cups (even worse) took all the mother plants and therefore the genetics away with him. He now, with Shantibaba and Howard Marks, runs Mr Nice where you can purchase all the _original_ Greenhouse Seeds range developed by the original breeder.

So if you want the original breeder to benefit, I would buy from Mr Nice instead.



Mr_Fluffykins said:


> could some of the negative comments be generated by people bitter at his sucess?  filled with pride that they didn't win even.



Sure, I'm sure some are bitter, but none of the growers that I've talked to who shit talk his strains are in any way affiliated with any seedbanks at all. I've seen GHS plants hermie with my own eyes (even though I didn't grow the plants) and am pretty confident it wasn't their growing, so I strongly suspect GHS are being sloppy. There's no need for so many plants to hermie.

Personally I wouldn't buy fem seeds anyway though. You're kind of at the mercy of the person selecting the parents since they tend to select plants that don't hermie, not plants that give a really nice high. With regular seeds and just a bit of effort (hardly any) and space, you can select an excellent keeper/mum, whereas you wouldn't be able to in the same way with fems.


----------



## Mehm

To back it up a little bit, I would like to add that dispensaries are great for people that don't have the time, space, or effort required to grow.  Also, the access to different strains is superior to buying off the street for the average person in the world.  Growing your own is the best, buying from growers you personally know second, and from a dispensary or coffee shop (so I'm told) a pretty solid third.  Just my opinion.

In the last thread I was talking about strong indicas.  Can anyone recommend a particular strain that is very squat/compact and produces a single main cola?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mehm said:


> To back it up a little bit, I would like to add that dispensaries are great for people that don't have the time, space, or effort required to grow.  Also, the access to different strains is superior to buying off the street for the average person in the world.  Growing your own is the best, buying from growers you personally know second, and from a dispensary or coffee shop (so I'm told) a pretty solid third.  Just my opinion.
> 
> In the last thread I was talking about strong indicas.  Can anyone recommend a particular strain that is very squat/compact and produces a single main cola?


As a grower who prefers to smoke his own, I must re-iterate that dispensaries are an invaluable source when it comes to buying seeds and or clones or simply needing help with a grow room.  You really can't beat free legal advice that you can get at dispensaries.  I honestly feel sorry for growers who have no access to dispensaries and/or coffee shops. 

As for your strain question, I could give you hundreds of names to fit your needs, but I don't know what you have access to.  So, I will just name a few for you:

Pure Kush (PK) (100% indica)
Bubba Kush  (indica dom)
Banana Kush (indica dom)
Northern Lights (indica dom)
Bubblegum (50/50)
Sour Diesel (50/50)

All of the above generally grow short and bushy in stature with a dominant single cola.  Dense bud formations, short branches.


----------



## Mehm

what about hash plant varieties?  would they be about the same as the kush line?


----------



## w01fg4ng

pretty damn close


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

bubba kush is one of the few strains ive tried, got it off a medical patient in toronto,

so fucking good
same with og kush, but thoose were off gangsta pakistanys from toronto aswell

in my town unfourtunately grows tend to go with m39 practically all the time,   so weed is pretty much weed until you get a strain

which ive been doing recently its sick, jack herrer, white widow and northern lights, 
jack was my favourite, functionality was so high, i could clean and do anything i want
really helps with adhd  alot more then more indica dominant strains, but thoose help with my sleep, i can't sleep when ive got lava lamps swirling in my CEV's, 
i have yet to try a fully indica plant, but im looking right forward to it, bubba kush in a volcano, wasso sedating,  i actually couldn't drive i had to pull over and start sleeping somewhere, much to my friends dismay, bitching at me to get going, but since my eyes were basically closed, it wasn't safe


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Mehm said:


> To back it up a little bit, I would like to add that dispensaries are great for people that don't have the time, space, or effort required to grow.  Also, the access to different strains is superior to buying off the street for the average person in the world.  Growing your own is the best, buying from growers you personally know second, and from a dispensary or coffee shop (so I'm told) a pretty solid third.  Just my opinion.
> 
> In the last thread I was talking about strong indicas.  Can anyone recommend a particular strain that is very squat/compact and produces a single main cola?



I think dispensaries are great too. However, from what I've heard/seen of some dispensaries I think it's wrong that they charge sick people so much for their medicine (not all mind you) and I wish there was more regulation in the industry since it's nothing like buying veg from the supermarket. Despite what wolf said I'm all for their presence. What I meant is that whilst other people can go out and buy from them I'd personally prefer to grow my own 

If I could I would help supply sick people with marijuana for free. 

As for squat indicas, well lots of them are squat. Do you not have much headroom to work with? You can alter the predetermined height by topping, FIMing, training etc. Why do you want one single cola? Is there a specific reason for this? More often than not people top/fim to produce more than one cola to make the plant more bushy and squat.


----------



## Vader

> If I could I would help supply sick people with marijuana for free.


Can you not? If you're growing your own, and if (as I recall, forgive me if I'm wrong) you're disabled, and thus presumably in contact with sick people often, isn't that somethng you could do quite easily? Or is it the fear of legal trouble?


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

i don't like all the captalism in the californian dispensaries, 
there are some people like alison myrden who vapourize upwards of an ounce a day,  

when oz's are costing <snip> NO PRICES -pc $ you know someones adding a really big markup,
someone was arguing that the growers have to pay for gas to deliver their product but still,


----------



## Vader

> i don't like all the captalism in the californian dispensaries,


My understanding is that they're having to spend a lot of money to keep up with ever-changing regulations, and that it's actually pretty hard to turn a profit. There's too many people in the market, and basically a lot of the suppliers are going to end up bakrupt. California electricity rates are also pretty high from what I gather.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Artificial Emotion said:


> Despite what wolf said I'm all for their presence.


And what was it that I said?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Yerg said:


> Can you not? If you're growing your own, and if (as I recall, forgive me if I'm wrong) you're disabled, and thus presumably in contact with sick people often, isn't that somethng you could do quite easily? Or is it the fear of legal trouble?


I don't think he was being serious.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Yerg said:


> My understanding is that they're having to spend a lot of money to keep up with ever-changing regulations, and that it's actually pretty hard to turn a profit. There's too many people in the market, and basically a lot of the suppliers are going to end up bakrupt. California electricity rates are also pretty high from what I gather.



I can imagine that's true, but I can't help but feel that with some of the prices some, but admittedly not all, are profiteering. On one hand I think they should be given certain tax breaks or subsidies if they're supplying sick people but then again, the need all the tax revenue they can get.



Mr_Fluffykins said:


> i don't like all the captalism in the californian dispensaries,
> there are some people like alison myrden who vapourize upwards of an ounce a day,
> 
> when oz's are costing <No Prices - Chainer>$ you know someones adding a really big markup,
> someone was arguing that the growers have to pay for gas to deliver their product but still,



It's unreal how much some of them charge. Here's a price list from one dispensary (not all charge this amount, but some charge even more!):



> Current Meds:
> 
> 
> <No Prices - Chainer>
> 
> *Diablo (S)
> *Durban Poison (S)
> *AK-D (S Dominant)
> *Triple Diesel (S Dominant)
> *Blue Dream (S Dominant)
> *Widow Grapefruit (S Dominant)
> *OG Kush (S Dominant)
> *Jack The Ripper (S Dominant)
> *Kurple (I Dominant)
> *K1 (I Dominant)
> *Mr. Nice Guy (I)
> *Recon (I)
> *Bubblegum (I)
> *Shaman (I)



That's more than a lot dealers charge in the UK and it's illegal!

Like I said, I have nothing against the dispensaries but I think it's unfortunate that they can charge so much. If you are able to grow your own and are inclined, it's a much better option.



Yerg said:


> Can you not? If you're growing your own, and if (as I recall, forgive me if I'm wrong) you're disabled, and thus presumably in contact with sick people often, isn't that somethng you could do quite easily? Or is it the fear of legal trouble?



Well I wouldn't admit to dealing to anyone anyway online, but giving marijuana away involves telling people, which breaks the first rule of growing (if you're in a country where there is cannabis prohibition). But yes, I do have a dodgy leg after an overdose on poppy pod tea and I know what it's like to have terrible chronic pain so I am better able to empathise with people suffering.

I don't know much about how it works over there in the US but perhaps they should encourage guerilla growing of cannabis more if the electricity rates are so high (if they can prevent theft etc). Pretty much in no other agricultural industry do they grow solely with the use of HID lighting and no sunlight.


----------



## Mehm

Artificial Emotion said:


> I think dispensaries are great too. However, from what I've heard/seen of some dispensaries I think it's wrong that they charge sick people so much for their medicine (not all mind you) and I wish there was more regulation in the industry since it's nothing like buying veg from the supermarket. Despite what wolf said I'm all for their presence. What I meant is that whilst other people can go out and buy from them I'd personally prefer to grow my own



They definitely charge "street prices" unfortunately.  There are some places that have lower quality outdoor and mexican brick for very cheep though.  This seems to be the price that the market will bare...but in all honesty, prices are coming down all of the time.  Also, what area of California you are in makes a big difference.  Anywhere south of Oakland/San Fran,<No Prices - Chainer>

However, in the northern woods and mountains they have extremely lax regulation and actually encourage the industry.  If someone steals your plants, the police department will investigate, often times getting your plants back and charging the perpetrator with burglary.  Up there it is very easy to obtain a permit to grow 99 or more plants.  Oakland is loaded with warehouses that boom literally thousands of plants at once.  If you drive up there and know growers, pounds of top quality are going for <No Prices - Chainer>.  This is where much of the entire country's ganja is being grown and has taken the place of logging to supporting the entire economy.  People call is the "green rush" 



> As for squat indicas, well lots of them are squat. Do you not have much headroom to work with? You can alter the predetermined height by topping, FIMing, training etc. Why do you want one single cola? Is there a specific reason for this? More often than not people top/fim to produce more than one cola to make the plant more bushy and squat.



I'm designing a LED box to grow a single plant.  The idea is to have about 100 watts of red and blue diodes covering all of the walls and ceiling.  A clone will go into the box, veg until it is about 12 inches, then flipped to flower.  I think a very short, dense plant with a single cola is the best strain for this type of setup.  The dimensions will be 1'X1'X2'(height).  Sorry, I don't know the metric conversion for this.  I know you aren't sold on LED, but I think they have very good potential for the following reasons.  

-They come in specific spectrum so all of the light goes towards photosynthesis.
-The plant can grow very close to the light, even touching it.  This maximizes the inverse square law of photons.
-They are very cheep when you build the array yourself.  They also last much longer than a HID.
-The can provide maximum side lighting with the same wattage.  (your 1000 watts can be dispersed throughout the room instead of all of it coming from one spot.  Think of the wall of green.
-They are way more energy efficient in terms of heat, which translates into distance from the plants, which adds more photons.

My goal is to obtain the absolute maximum yield in terms of total grams per watt per hour.  That is of the whole system, not just the light.  Ultimately, I want to make each unit a 1'x1' grow space.  That way, if prop. 19 passes, people can fit a unit here and there (they will be able to get 25 total) where ever they have room.  I'm also toying with a 4 plant unit where the walls and ceilings are covered in LEDs, but there is either a low watt HID or a high watt CFLS hanging in the center.


----------



## Chainer

how many times do i have to say no price discussion?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Mehm said:


> I'm designing a LED box to grow a single plant.  The idea is to have about 100 watts of red and blue diodes covering all of the walls and ceiling.  A clone will go into the box, veg until it is about 12 inches, then flipped to flower.  I think a very short, dense plant with a single cola is the best strain for this type of setup.  The dimensions will be 1'X1'X2'(height).  Sorry, I don't know the metric conversion for this.  I know you aren't sold on LED, but I think they have very good potential for the following reasons.
> 
> -They come in specific spectrum so all of the light goes towards photosynthesis.
> -The plant can grow very close to the light, even touching it.  This maximizes the inverse square law of photons.
> -They are very cheep when you build the array yourself.  They also last much longer than a HID.
> -The can provide maximum side lighting with the same wattage.  (your 1000 watts can be dispersed throughout the room instead of all of it coming from one spot.  Think of the wall of green.
> -They are way more energy efficient in terms of heat, which translates into distance from the plants, which adds more photons.
> 
> My goal is to obtain the absolute maximum yield in terms of total grams per watt per hour.  That is of the whole system, not just the light.  Ultimately, I want to make each unit a 1'x1' grow space.  That way, if prop. 19 passes, people can fit a unit here and there (they will be able to get 25 total) where ever they have room.  I'm also toying with a 4 plant unit where the walls and ceilings are covered in LEDs, but there is either a low watt HID or a high watt CFLS hanging in the center.



Well I would seriously ditch the idea of getting LED lights if you want maximum yield since basically, without going into detail, they're a waste of time and money since they are almost useless for growing weed. You can grow with CFLs but if you use them in flower you'll get whispy airbud. 

HIDs are the best option by far since their spectrum is much better and they're much more efficient than any CFL you could ever buy. The lowest wattage HID I would go for is 250W, although the 600W is by far the most efficient. There are no serious growers that use LEDs, trust me.

Also I think you're mistaken about the inverse square law (as you get closer to the source of light the footprint is much smaller, meaning far less of the canopy is exposed).

edit: sorry, you mean a foot by a foot grow space! That's classed as a micro grow, in which case you'd want CFLs. Although if I were you I would make it worth my time and build a larger grow wardrobe with an HID rather than having such a small grow, which might not even be worth your time, unless you want an extremely small amount of bud lower quality bud.


----------



## Mehm

my bad chainer!

and AE, according to a lot of threads at cannabis culture by people who have been posting there for a long time and have many grows under their belt, LED can grow some killer bud.  Have you used LED personally or seen a grow that uses them?  I haven't, I'm just going off what I've seen over there and my experience with HID.

As for the inverse square law, LED widens the footprint while bringing the plant closer to the light source.  With one source of super bright, hot light, you have to have the plants further away.  With many sources of cooler light, still amounting to the same wattage, you can have the plants closer and still have the same foot print.  There is also the factor of utilizing only the red and blue spectrums with a some white supplementation.  And also the _fact_ that LEDs are more efficient users of energy per photon emitted.

Maybe there is something I'm missing, but it seems to me that LEDs are the future of indoor growing.


----------



## jaker2562

im gettin some white widow.. any good?
what do ya'll reckon?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Mehm said:


> my bad chainer!
> 
> and AE, according to a lot of threads at cannabis culture by people who have been posting there for a long time and have many grows under their belt, LED can grow some killer bud.  Have you used LED personally or seen a grow that uses them?  I haven't, I'm just going off what I've seen over there and my experience with HID.
> 
> As for the inverse square law, LED widens the footprint while bringing the plant closer to the light source.  With one source of super bright, hot light, you have to have the plants further away.  With many sources of cooler light, still amounting to the same wattage, you can have the plants closer and still have the same foot print.  There is also the factor of utilizing only the red and blue spectrums with a some white supplementation.  And also the _fact_ that LEDs are more efficient users of energy per photon emitted.
> 
> Maybe there is something I'm missing, but it seems to me that LEDs are the future of indoor growing.




Hiya mate, sorry but with respect, I don't agree with that. This is what you get when you go to forums such as Cannabis Culture and Rollitup which are poorly moderated. You'll find that very few people even know what potting up in soil is on those forums.

To save time, I'll cut and paste what I wrote in  old archived thread to save time:



> Sorry that's wrong. LEDs are a complete joke and time and time again they pale in comparison to HPS. They're for the High Times readers who have more money to piss away than sense. Fair enough, if you want a pretty set of lights in your grow room for bragging rights, they're okay, but for real growing, they're inadequate. I've noticed a lot of people claiming how effective LED lights are in certain american forums (not that I have anything against americans lol) but on the main british forum used by thousands and thousands of users, there has never ever been even one successful grow. The only person who stuck through the whole grow using LEDs said they were shit and ended up going back to HIDs in the end anyway!
> 
> This isn't aimed at you, but it always surprises me what people will believe on Youtube! Just because some manufacturer has done a grow (or hired someone to/given them free stuff to)use/using HIDs and then switched the light to LEDs at the end to make it look like the whole thing was successfully done under LEDs doesn't make them effective. AFAIK even CFLs do a better job than LEDs!
> 
> If they were to produce an LED that was a about 5cm in length and gave off as much useful light as a measly 250 watt HPS and as efficiently it really would be an achievement. It still wouldn't be worth buying though as it would be incredibly expensive. LEDs do NOT give off less heat than HID lights, this is myth that I hear time and time again. Heat isn't such a bad thing with HPS lights anyway like people would believe, since moving the plants further away gives a much larger footprint (inverse square law) which they need anyway and penetrates the leaves etc much more, giving better growth, especially with cannabis plants much taller than the lettuce LED grow lights was designed to grow. Diffused sources of light such as from LEDs up close to the plants are blocked by the first set of leaves it hits.
> 
> If it were me, I would stick with a tried and tested technology (HIDs) that's been around for 50 odd years and has been developed constantly in this time, instead of a new gimmick (LED grow lights, not the LED itself) designed to suck your money from you.
> 
> Don't be a sucker. I could probably do a better grow than with the latest fancy LED grow light on the market just by using half a dozen 10p CFLs from the local supermarket!
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone but I'd rather just say it than pussy foot around the issue. It's better if I just say it how it is.



Unfortunately this issue with those forums has been recognised by people that are really very experienced with growing weed who have issue with the blatent bad respect and have migrated to a couple of other forums where they don't stand for disinformation being disseminated.

There are a lot of LED manufacturers cashing in on the naivety of growers with no experience and because there is a freeforall, a lot of them are posing as growers posting fraudulent positive experiences with them.

I'm only telling you this because I don't want you to waste your time or money mate, not to give you a lecture. There's only been one completed LED grow on the more respected forums that anyone's aware of and the guy got quite despondant at the end because of how disappointed he was and said he'd vow never to use LEDs again! I really don't want to have to say I told you so. You'll find that absolutely none of the commercial growers that have had any succcess go for LEDs, so that suggests something in and of itself.



Mehm said:


> As for the inverse square law, LED widens the footprint while bringing the plant closer to the light source.  With one source of super bright, hot light, you have to have the plants further away.  With many sources of cooler light, still amounting to the same wattage, you can have the plants closer and still have the same foot print.  There is also the factor of utilizing only the red and blue spectrums with a some white supplementation.  And also the _fact_ that LEDs are more efficient users of energy per photon emitted.



What I meant is with the inverse square law there's the same number of lumens close up as there is further away, over a larger area. So, if you bring the plant closer, whilst you'll get a higher light intensity you'll be covering a smaller area. I just found your comment a bit confusing is all:

-The plant can grow very close to the light, even touching it. This maximizes the inverse square law of photons.

Perhaps at some point in the future LED technology may work, but I have my doubts and there is no model that comes anwhere close to an HID and there won't be for a long time.

Oh and you wouldn't be able to build an LED array yourself since it's not as simple as hooking up a whole load of LEDs in a matrix. The electronics would be more complex than that.

My uncle who is quite a high flyer that works for a company who is involved in r&d at an LED manufacturer seems to think they're quite a way off anything remotely useful for growing weed and has his doubts that it will ever happen, since there are other better technologies in the pipeline at Phillips et al. LED grow lights were developed by NASA for growing lettuce on spaceflights and as such were never intended for cannabis. They just don't have the ability to penetrate the foliage meaning that only the very top will get significant exposure to light. Why anyone would want to spend thousands on a technology that doesn't work for growing weed when you have tried and trusted HID lights that have been around for decades is beyond me. Perhaps you should maybe contact the commercial growers in California (if you can) to see what I mean if you don't believe me?

Sorry if I sound like I'm being condescending, that's not my intention. I just hate people being given crap advice by people who are ignorant or have a hidden agenda.

If you're lucky that £200 panel might be about as good as 6 20w bulbs for 60p from tescos. With growlights you have the added element that since the application is illegal in most parts of the world, bar the likes of California and there's no money back guarantee when they turn out to be crap so this is why the business is highly profitable.

There are some 200 lumen per watt LED's on the horizon but light penetration is so piss poor they will still have to be treated like cfl's.

LED's are only suitable for scrogs and do not work for big plant growers.

Worst lie with LED's is they don't produce heat.

I can grow plants under HPS and swap them for LED's when I take pictures if I was a manufacturer and that is why all LED pics I've seen with good results are faked because the temptation is too great. 

edit: by the way, I've heard numerous reports of people on these american forums actually getting their posts deleted when they talk about _why_ the LEDs have poor penetration etc. That is highly suspicious to me, since it's quite possible that they get payments from the LED manufacturers.


----------



## Vader

^Yep, old school classic, very strong (if grown well of course).
EDITJake


----------



## Wise420

AE is spot on about the LEDS. I use a few forums which a well moderated and arnt full of kids and noobs and the only times ive seen LEDS used(the very few times ill add) is as side lighting when HID's or CFL's have been used for the main lighting.

Go with HID if you want a decent yeild, CFL's if your space is to small but dont expect a yeild compared to HID's, and dont bother fucking with LED's alone. As AE said, waste of time an effort.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ thanks for backing me up mate. Sometimes it's hard for people to believe a lone voice when they've been conned by those cowboy LED manufacturers or clueless newbies on those forums.


----------



## panic in paradise

does anyone know what makes up Sensi's NL#?

i wanted to use a nice clone in a breeding program, but that little plant is the stinkiest ive grown. i thought it was supposed to be low odor!
but it reeks of a Hawaiian to me...
i plan to use a male that will/should be very low odor, and has NL breed in already, but god damn, i couldn't imagine very many flowering, or as 8" sprouts with out stinking up my whole house.

yes i could try and use a carbon filter or air scrubber, but that defeats the purpose. plus im broke.
is it just this pheno maybe, or is it naturally so amazing, and overwhelming smelling?

this is really pretty frustrating, as a lot of planning went into this.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

panic in paradise said:


> does anyone know what makes up Sensi's NL#?
> 
> i wanted to use a nice clone in a breeding program, but that little plant is the stinkiest ive grown. i thought it was supposed to be low odor!
> but it reeks of a Hawaiian to me...
> i plan to use a male that will/should be very low odor, and has NL breed in already, but god damn, i couldn't imagine very many flowering, or as 8" sprouts with out stinking up my whole house.
> 
> yes i could try and use a carbon filter or air scrubber, but that defeats the purpose. plus im broke.
> is it just this pheno maybe, or is it naturally so amazing, and overwhelming smelling?
> 
> this is really pretty frustrating, as a lot of planning went into this.



It's a Sensi female clone that was a single female plant that was significantly more potent than any other NL found during breeding in the good old days, so was preserved as a female clone ever since. Neville brought the NL#5 female clone to Europe from the US. Since he worked for Sensi Seeds in early 90's, NL#5 clone is Neville's NL#5 clone.

I assume you live somewhere where weed is tolerated/quasi-legal? If not, you shouldn't grow without a carbon filter, whatever the strain, full stop. People _will_ know.


----------



## panic in paradise

NL isnt a landrace, the original hybrid was developed some where with in 50 miles from where im sitting at most.
i knew that it was brought/sent to holland to be stabilized, and that there is NL, #1, #2, and #5. ive seen a #9 but,, n/m that. 


hmmm, i was hoping this was just a stinker, or maybe he through in his Skunk #1 when he reamped renamed that, in place of the prior, lesser skunk 1.

Edit: im medical, and married  so she doesnt want to be smelling it, and neither do i like that. its too much, its less then a foot, in a large closet, and still at odd times lofts out and into our great room, bedroom, and down stairs.
so 10-25(if sog) would be overwhelming.

im trying to put something together to grow for life, and man thats too much smell...!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ yup I know that, I was confused between that and another strain (hence the edit). 

It's hard to keep track of them all to be honest. Of all the hundreds I can only really keep track of a mere fraction to be honest and even then I still get confused.


----------



## Mehm

Thanks a lot for the advice on LEDs everyone.  I'm taking it to heart.  Maybe I'll ask some more micro grow questions in the grow thread.  Thanks!


----------



## freehugs

So guys what strain do you think would be best for improving ones roll?  Indica or Sativa? Or would there even be a difference?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I've had a bit of experience helping someone build a cute little micro grow using a 150W HID which turned out to be quite a surprisingly effective grow, so I might be able to help you with that if you like, Mehm.


----------



## squidhead

Mehm said:


> Growing your own is the best, buying from growers you personally know second, and from a dispensary or coffee shop (so I'm told) a pretty solid third.  Just my opinion.



*I agree with this analogy. I'm presently not growing, but I get all my weed or hash from several growers I personally know.
I just got some homemade hash from a grower buddy of mine in Canada. This stuff is super potent & brings back memories of the Black Primo hash of 1971. The hits are incredibly expando & if too big of a hit is inhaled, it feels like I swallowed the air-hose at the gas station.
Very potent & 2-3 hits is all it takes. What he sent me will last me a year!!!! I love growers!!*


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

freehugs said:


> So guys what strain do you think would be best for improving ones roll?  Indica or Sativa? Or would there even be a difference?



its prolly alot to do with personal preference, and to do if its a clean roll or not, and the time during the roll it is


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I don't know how people can smoke weed on MDMA. I tried it once and literally thought I was going to die. 

But yeah, I think it's hard to predict what strain would go well with MDMA for the Mr Fluffy gave.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

when i do mdma i don't even feel cannabis

id say for a comedown youd want something heavy indica, to help you sleep, 
there was always alot of anxiety around my E use (fucking bad shit always seemed to happen, and bad shit on E is the worst thing, it confuses the shit out of your emotions)


----------



## panic in paradise

^
yep.
this is part of why i haven't rolled in ten years



i got nice jar load of some proper Lavender, its so good enough.
as far as what to smoke while rolling,,, some fruity-flavorful-meltdown-indica for me.


----------



## freehugs

I'm thinking about sativa during the roll and then a heavy indica before bed time.  thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Delsyd

Mehm said:


> my bad chainer!
> 
> and AE, according to a lot of threads at cannabis culture by people who have been posting there for a long time and have many grows under their belt, LED can grow some killer bud.  Have you used LED personally or seen a grow that uses them?  I haven't, I'm just going off what I've seen over there and my experience with HID.



very true, but the same plants grown in the same conditions with a HPS light would produce better bud.


----------



## Wise420

The difference between plants under LED's or HPS will be yeild.

As long as the plants are completely healthy they should be equal in strength.The same goes for outdoor plants compared to indoor plant's.

It's all about health and genetics in my experience.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ I don't quite understand what you mean. Are you saying they're just as good as each other? It seems like the first and second sentences contadict each other, unless I've misunderstood you.


----------



## Wise420

Artificial Emotion said:


> ^ I don't quite understand what you mean. Are you saying they're just as good as each other? It seems like the first and second sentences contadict each other, unless I've misunderstood you.


Im saying if you grew 2 identical strains in the same environment, one under the HPS one under the LED's the only difference between the 2 plants by the time they finish will be the yeild's. They will still be as strong as each other if both of the plants are 100% healthy.

In other words the HPS spectrum isnt going to make more potent buds, just more buds.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ Oh I see (sorry about that, I had a lot to smoke today since it's the weekend!). Yeah, I agree with that definitely.


----------



## panic in paradise

so, big bud hybrids under LED..?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ no, tiny pathetic bud hybrid under LED, which is whispy and airbud. 

I'm not sure I can say I agree with what he said actually (only because I've never grown under LEDs and haven't tried LED weed). All I know is LEDs do not perform.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I've seen mention of the legendary strain, Blueberry in this thread. The original Blueberry is available from DJ Short seeds as you may know, but this costs £85 ($136). A really clever way to get a Blueberry plant (pheno) is to buy UGORG SmellyBerry (I'm growing a pack of 10 right now, which cost £60/$96). Since the genetics is Blueberry and Blues you can get the Blueberry phenotype as well as the Blues, but for £25 less. I thought I'd share the tip with you guys since it's a useful thing to know!

I think everyone should try the original Blueberry (and Blues) at least once in their life. It is a truly exceptional strain to grow.


----------



## panic in paradise

BlureBerry is one of my specialties, love growing the stuff. i do no not buy it though,,, i like to pull it after 45 days, for a more clear sativa side of the strain. otherwise it just knocks me out.

sorry, i meant a BigBud strain. 
especially large harvesting strains in general, instead of 3ozs, maybe get 1.5 or 2? heh.


----------



## squidhead

Artificial Emotion said:


> The original Blueberry is available from DJ Short seeds as you may know, but this costs £85 ($136). A really clever way to get a Blueberry plant (pheno) is to buy UGORG SmellyBerry (I'm growing a pack of 10 right now, which cost £60/$96).



*I remember 'cleaning' our weed on double-albums, like Derek & The Dominoes' Layla album, or The Beatles' White Album...using a drivers license to scoop & let the seeds roll down to the 'fold'.
Now these beans that we just tossed away...from some Michoacan or some Colombian...are going for close to $10 each? Fuckin A, I could've bought a yacht or my own jet with the beans we so flippantly flipped into the waste-basket.  8)*


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I think it's worth saying that in the world of cannabis it's not like they have a Blueberry trademark, so although other breeders might be selling Blueberry it won't necessarily be the original. Like the original Skunk #1, which has know been dutchified. Nobody sells it anymore and it's long gone unfortunately. Get these classic strains while you still can and don't accept any substitutes.


----------



## panic in paradise

it is worth the few dollars to invest in something like that...  it could last decades done right, longer.hah!

preservation is important, many strains/genetics are gone, and thats a shame in any case.


Flo is as amazing!!! i grew out two BlueMoonRocks,,, which is amazing!!! BB is a standard, and fun to grow, i dont believe the other hybrids would have the same tendencies as his, so i would only grow it.
VanillaLuna is something ive been keeping my eye on a while, would love to hear any tips for her. i know he uses lots of Thai (chocolate), Oaxaca, and purple/Haze, if your familiar with those, Shorts strains should be too.

 but really, he didn't ™BB, to hold to morals, and it was ugly for a while. not like the "greenhouse" shit, but that was just wrong, period.


Barneys has some nice strains,,, more tempting then Soma$.
ive had NightShade A1, and GodBud ++ A1, and want to grow out LSD, any experience with that anyone?


----------



## Big)Sky

*Purple Kush = Anti- Anxiety*

So i just equipped my self some super potent purple kush. I havent had propper PKUSH for about 5 months now, and through that time i forgotten how relaxing this strain really is. 

I noticed how much it reduced my anxiety when i took a nice toke and went on a bike ride. 

I was very relaxed with a feeling of being content which i had not felt in a long time.

 Then i proceeded to pull off the bike path and do a bit of meditation on a rock in the direct sun light and for the entire meditative experience i felt this wave of emotion over take my entire body, and all the things that make my life a brighter place popped into my head. Friends, family, past experiences, the connection feelings.

 It was almost like i was dreaming, and to top it off i was completely euphoric. My thoughts were slightly psychedelic, with incredible creativeness. I still also had enough energy to complete the bike ride with ease. 

If you have the occasional feeling of anxiety, or if smoking some times induces anxiety like thought patterns, this strain is for you. That is if you are a medical marijuana patient, wouldnt want to be breaking the law now


----------



## purple_cloud

Not the right place, more suitable to our Strain Discussion thread. Moving....


----------



## kalai

Better OG kush buds 

Better camera, same bud
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/9782/dsc02032dy.jpg

My camera my bud, same bud
http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/7153/img0715w.jpg


----------



## Artificial Emotion

panic in paradise said:


> Barneys has some nice strains,,, more tempting then Soma$.
> ive had NightShade A1, and GodBud ++ A1, and want to grow out LSD, any experience with that anyone?



Barney's Farm Blue Cheese is one of the best (if not _the_ best) strains they sell.


----------



## squidhead

squidhead said:


> *I just got some homemade hash from a grower buddy of mine in Canada. This stuff is super potent & brings back memories of the Black Primo hash of 1971. The hits are incredibly expando & if too big of a hit is inhaled, it feels like I swallowed the air-hose at the gas station.
> Very potent & 2-3 hits is all it takes. What he sent me will last me a year!!!! I love growers!!*



*I just received an e-mail from my buddy who said that the weed he used to make this hash was some strain called 'Green Crack'. Now THAT is a new 1 on me, but he said that the weed is excellent...so you can just imagine what the hash is like.%)*


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Anyone got any favourite outoodr strains?

I've heard kc 36 is a good outdoor strain. Obviously strains that have a shorter flowering time are better for climates like mine in the south east of the UK, since mould is a serious issue and is the number one cause of problems with outdoor crops.


----------



## kalai

squidhead said:


> *I just received an e-mail from my buddy who said that the weed he used to make this hash was some strain called 'Green Crack'. Now THAT is a new 1 on me, but he said that the weed is excellent...so you can just imagine what the hash is like.%)*



Green crack is an awesome and popular sativa strian, must try it! Strong shit.

Of course a shitty grower gets shitty buds so its not down to the strain, its down to the grower too.


----------



## squidhead

kalai said:


> Green crack is an awesome and popular sativa strian, must try it! Strong shit.
> 
> Of course a shitty grower gets shitty buds so its not down to the strain, its down to the grower too.



*So true!! & this dude has been growing for 25+ yrs, so his end results are always awesome!! You're right, though...really strong shit!! *


----------



## panic in paradise

Artificial Emotion said:


> Barney's Farm Blue Cheese is one of the best (if not _the_ best) strains they sell.



ohhh, alright...
i was looking at a BigBuddahCheeseXGodBud, but i haven't knowingly lit any Cheese before. i dont want anything,, so special, with too much of a loud distinctive taste
 the Cheese strains though, i would guess are a more deep rich palatable flavor spread.?
the blue genes do sound pretty yummy...


----------



## Artificial Emotion

They're called cheese simply because they have a powerful smell (and will stink out your whole street). The name isn't really indicative of a particular flavour IMO (you wouldn't want weed to actually smell like cheese!).

I'm not a fan of Big Buddha seeds if I'm honest.


----------



## DavisK4high247

How about Bluberry Kush? I have smoked the original Blueberry before and it was great bud,and know I see people talking about Blueberry Kush,Wonder what thats like ? lol..The stongest bus I ever had was the Manatuska Thunder Fuck from Alaska,I read where they (a university that tests weed samples)  tested MTF at 32-33% THC..thats high THC ,more like some hash THC levels almost..anyway the MTF is not avialable by seed companys,not the real MTF,and the growers in alaska use clones of MTF to grow more MTF,but they developed MTF#2,which is supposed to be strong or similar to the original MTF,although I never smoked the MTF#2...


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ Don't fancy that. I don't know what breeder in their right mind would name a strain as 'cat piss'. I mean, WTF?


----------



## squidhead

Artificial Emotion said:


> I don't know what breeder in their right mind would name a strain as 'cat piss'. I mean, WTF?



I don't think I ever smoked any 'cat-piss', but have smoked some weed before that was total dog-shit!!


----------



## Vader

> Don't fancy that. I don't know what breeder in their right mind would name a strain as 'cat piss'. I mean, WTF?


Certainly gets people talking about it.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

anyone tried red rooster


----------



## 80mg

*What pot should I smoke*

So. I'm a 10 year pot smoker. I developed an opiate addiction about 4 years ago, I maintain on 3mg of bupenorphine a day (I ocasionally do a roxy 30mg). Once I did opiates most bud gets me really paraniod, stressed, and think about the negative shit in my life.

From a person with extensive marijuana knoledge, what pot would you suggest for me that will give me a anxiety, stress free, happy stoney high?


----------



## deadprez219

i don't know where you are located but in maryland rite now we have this shit called snow bunny thats around rite now that has no paranoia and this other stuff called goo that gets you so stoned you literally feel like goo you are too stoned to worry about anything with this herb


----------



## Jibult

^^Don't speak for all of Maryland, you couldn't possibly know what's available from county to county, city to city or even street to street.



OP, go for an indica strain. IMO, any kind of kush would be well-prescribed to achieve the effects you desire.


----------



## deadprez219

well i know that snowbunny is all over baltimore county and hartford county, and i know theres 4 different places in baltimore city to get goo and i know a place in howard and montgomery county to get it, but thats cuz i know where its coming in at and a bunch of the spots they put on with it


----------



## Jibult

I hear you, I'm just saying a person can only speak from their personal knowledge. I don't know if this is true or not, but I was fully doubting you know what's available from Garrett County all the way to Salisbury, that's all.

P.S. the only snow bunnies I've heard of around 301 are the white girls that get dicked down by black guys.


----------



## misteee

im from australia, and very rarely (very rarely) a world wide beautiful strand pops up.
northern lights...... my favourite strand of all, easy to identify, clear strong head stone...

im very similar to you, weed can speed my anxiety something shockin, but for some reason northern lights, chucks me on my arse nicely. nd it tastes like sex


----------



## deadprez219

Jibult said:


> P.S. the only snow bunnies I've heard of around 301 are the white girls that get dicked down by black guys.



lmfao


and i didn't think of it earlier but hash is also an extremely mellow high that i've never had paranioa problems while high on


----------



## panic in paradise

ive had stuff which in the jar could only be described by anyone who took a whiff as, cat piss!
8-x
then theres always, "Shit"
i dont think ive had that though, heh, unfortunately...

------------
ive asked before, but there are plenty of newer heads about, so, does anyone know of a strain called SandWidow???? got .7g once, along with some other stuff, like 5g's of Shorts Flo, mmm, and PurpleCrack; which was gone before any other, so delicious.

the SandWidow though, that was just perfect for me... maybe HazexWW, AfghanxWW, IDK but that stuff was very unique, white, sticky ashes like the P.Hazesubtle floral, sandal wood, earthy cream.
on par for me with GodBud, Flo, WhiteWidow, TrainWreck, OGKush, PurpleHaze, SSHaze, BlackBerry, PurpThai~x~Oaxacagold, Thai in general...

SandWidow, and HawaiianFrost, that was amazing, incredible smell and taste, powerful powerful smooth medicinal motivational value and high, a Soma or Green House? i dont want any GreenHouse stuff in my grow rooms, so... hopefully it isnt theres, i mean his...
but that kept the perfect form, smelt so alluring and mouthwateringly fruity fresh, awesome hard fast buds, quick to reveg, definite privy~stash stuff. HF is maybe JackFrostx(?)Hawaiian, or HFxWW, WWxHF, NLxHawaiian?!? NLxHawaiian, now that sounds good. hmm... 
fast fruity & full on.


----------



## squidhead

I don't think I've had anything as strong as this hash made from 'Green Crack' weed in ages!! I just take my razor-blade & shave off the slightest bit from this nice chunk, take 1 (yes, that's ONE) hit of the stuff...& then feel my lungs expand until they're about to pop...then float across the room. 
I LOVE this stuff!!!!!!!8(


----------



## Mehm

^^good hash owns 

My sister brought up some "snow cap" from a club called Zen in LA.  Its a soaring 80% sativa with just enough stonnieness to feel blazed and spaced out.  Really good taste too.  Highly recommended


----------



## Chainer

merged into strain discussion


----------



## FacedAgain

i just got back from amsterdam and as an aussie who does not have access to any strains smoking weed over there was like going to an adult disney land. i wanted to try as much sativa as i could so i was able to smoke all day and have energy, not wanting to crash after 6 hours. the clear stimlating buzz and mild visuals, a totally different high experience every tim... i would buy a g of bug and a g of hash and leapfrog around coffee shops throughout the day in between sight seeing... lemme see what i tried:

pure thai
super silver haze
acapulco gold
super mexican
hawian big bud
hash plant haze
g16xhaze
jungle haze

ummm and some more that i forget  the only indica i sampled as northern lights. very clear headed but i still got a little quite afterwards.

and i also spent a day wrapping this fabulous sativa with hash of all grades. nepalese top was definatly my standout. i loved all the diferent smells, and my gf actually didnt whine about the smoke for once. she liked its spicey, fruity, tangy, nutty pungent smell

Its just a diferent world there. pot isnt a big deal at all. people goto coffee shops, see the dealer, wroll up and then smoke up. people from all walks of like just going about there business... on the side of the road rolling a blunt in the midday sun, sipping some juice while emtying out the grinder out front with music playing. picked up a few g's of hash for after lunch and that space cake is hitting. people just walking past going about their lives. some stop and smile or act curiously, but no ill intent at all. no paranioa (and i usually light up when i am walking around town without much fear). its just how things should be. i stayed ontop of a coffee shop at a place called amsterdam cribs. there were two convience stores below that sold empty joints, mushrooms/truffles, salvia and a few other soft drugs. Each item was cleary labeled with dosage and effects. you could choose your mushroom experience  Most warned not to take after drinking, and rightly so. they were potent and fresh! Not like the stale stuff that makes ur stomach twist the next day that your dealer stashes with the dog food.


----------



## panic in paradise

hah, wow.

you chose well!
some land-races, some old staples, and some new examples of perfection.

very nice.


how was the Thai?
all my favorite hybrids have some thai thrown in somewhere.
ive been eyeing some crazy growing  ++potent n.thai beans, but need to save up for those.


----------



## SpanoonapS

*Anxiety + Racing Thoughts - What Strain?*

You guys know of good strains/methods for this?  Or should I just give up weed altogether?     I have a creative mind that wanders to the darkest places sometimes... Anywho, let me know if you experience something similar and have advice.  

Here is a clip to make you giggle in the meantime.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UM9GjnTFIM


----------



## Chainer

merging into strain discussion


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

picked up some red rooster, and a .5 of blueberry, the red rooster is nice for the daytime, and the blueberry is beautiful for sleep

haven't been able to find much info on red rooster, though, wish i had a good camera


----------



## Artificial Emotion

SpanoonapS said:


> You guys know of good strains/methods for this?  Or should I just give up weed altogether?     I have a creative mind that wanders to the darkest places sometimes... Anywho, let me know if you experience something similar and have advice.
> 
> Here is a clip to make you giggle in the meantime.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UM9GjnTFIM



KillerSkunk, KillerSkunk, KillerSkunk.

Oh yeah, did I say KillerSkunk?

It's made by UGORG and has a legendary reputation already since it's been out. It's organicaly produced and has no trace of paranoia to the high for most people. 

It is very cheap as well, coming in at £6 per seed but a minimum of 10 seeds need to be purchased. 

I personally have a serious issue with cannabis paranoia and anxiety and am currently growing UGORG SmellyBerry but plan to grow KS next without a doubt.


----------



## SpanoonapS

Artificial Emotion said:


> KillerSkunk, KillerSkunk, KillerSkunk.
> 
> Oh yeah, did I say KillerSkunk?
> 
> It's made by UGORG and has a legendary reputation already since it's been out. It's organicaly produced and has no trace of paranoia to the high for most people.
> 
> It is very cheap as well, coming in at £6 per seed but a minimum of 10 seeds need to be purchased.
> 
> I personally have a serious issue with cannabis paranoia and anxiety and am currently growing UGORG SmellyBerry but plan to grow KS next without a doubt.



Really?  My mind goes into some pretty dark places.  It feels like eternal loops of horror sometimes.  I think of birth, death, and everything in between...


----------



## FacedAgain

panic in paradise said:


> hah, wow.
> 
> you chose well!
> some land-races, some old staples, and some new examples of perfection.
> 
> very nice.
> 
> 
> how was the Thai?
> all my favorite hybrids have some thai thrown in somewhere.
> ive been eyeing some crazy growing  ++potent n.thai beans, but need to save up for those.



My fav strain was the hawian. it was just so ffffffruity, such a sweeet smell. The high was quite energtic and a little trippy   i came to try land-race, it was my one goal. There were a couple of high end sativas who's names i have forgotten, but i realllly enjoyed, such a dark green well formed bud that looked as though it had been flowing for plus 10weeks.. i think they were some strains specific coffee shops sold and the names ellude me, but one particular one blew me away with some pretty interesting visuals.. thai bud was the introductury bud that almost every coffee shop sold, they didnt really sell exotic mixes which was a little disapointing. It was held with little without much admiration from the public, but i enjoyed the super smooth high and it smoked very well. it was true thai stick too, lots of character.


----------



## FacedAgain

actually i think this was the bud i was talking about - martian mean green.

http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/martian-mean-green.html

the decription and look take me back. you want anxiety friendly? this is it!


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

SpanoonapS said:


> Really?  My mind goes into some pretty dark places.  It feels like eternal loops of horror sometimes.  I think of birth, death, and everything in between...



yeah sounds like my highs,

even strong indica's give me this, so do sativa's, its more about the amount i smoke, try getting a little less high

i believe wholy in the "one toke over the line" idea


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ I'm exactly the same (in that I think I'm having a heart attack or am going crazy and often end up in hospital when this happens).

I agree with what you've said fluffy and used to think this was the only solution, but then I started to try true anxiety releaving strains (not just anxiety free). It's true that some indicas can cause anxiety, I agree with that and this is why I think it's more down to the particular strain, you'll be pleased to know.

You just need to find which strain suits your personality. KillerSkunk, Blueberry (DJ Short's version, not the immitations) and SmellyBerry are relatively anxiety free for most.


----------



## Blowmonkey

There's no miracle strain which doesn't cause anxiety. If it contains THC, it can cause anxiety.

Strains with a high CBD content are your best bet, though, if you smoke enough of that it can get you equally anxious


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ No, no miracle strain, but there _are_ definitely strains that are less likely to cause anxiety in more people than other strains. In my mind there is no doubt. It might not be the same for everyone but certain exceptional strains are at least worth trying since they might be good.

 Some strains for some people can help reduce anxiety in some people. 

I think it's the same with any drug. For some people it might work and for others it might not. But I don't think you can say some stains are not axiety free for some people. It's like a flavour - there might be one that most people enjoy and is worth trying but some people might be the odd one out and not like it.


----------



## SpanoonapS

thank you so much for the info...


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

i think its partially placebo too, if you smoke it thinking its gonna relieve anxiety it might be more likely to do that, 

if you think its going to cause you anxiety, then your gonna be anxious about the upcomming anxiety putting you in a mind frame for that

god damn mind is a powerful things


----------



## Blowmonkey

Artificial Emotion said:


> But I don't think you can say some strains are not anxiety free for some people.


I can and I will.


----------



## ugly

Mind is indeed a powerful thing. sup fluff.
I have a nice tidy sak of organic headband that I don't mind saying is a nice high. I would say it definitely has anxiety relieving qualities, but that's just my experience.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

ugly said:


> Mind is indeed a powerful thing. sup fluff.
> I have a nice tidy sak of organic headband that I don't mind saying is a nice high. I would say it definitely has anxiety relieving qualities, but that's just my experience.



same old shit, 

and ive been hearing alot of this headband on the boards, wish i lived in cali


----------



## ugly

Mr_Fluffykins said:


> same old shit,
> 
> and ive been hearing alot of this headband on the boards, wish i lived in cali



I wish ya lived here too. The headband is good, I gotta tell ya. Well cured too... a bit moist, a bit sticky.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Blowmonkey said:


> I can and I will.



Unless you smoke too much, I know plenty of people that find certain strains to be more or less anxiety free (okay maybe at times they might have a touch of it on occasion, but you get the point I'm trying to make).

What I'm trying to say is that some strains are far less likely to produce anxiety for some people than other strains and don't cause anxiety for most of the time for these people. Are you saying you don't agree with this? 

I myself in fact have found some strains to not cause anxiety if I moderate my use (don't smoke far too much, which isn't fun anyway) and other people have said the same.

I also think some strains for some people have the potential to _treat_ anxiety and even depressive symptoms.

I'm sorry if you disagree with this but I stand by what I said (or was trying to say).


----------



## Blowmonkey

Artificial Emotion said:


> Are you saying you don't agree with this?


Selective reading on your end is the culprit here.  


> If it contains THC, it can cause anxiety.
> 
> Strains with a high CBD content are your best bet, though, if you smoke enough of that it can get you equally anxious



I agree that certain strains cause less anxiety than others, but there's not one which isn't able to cause it. Everything with THC in it can cause anxiety, simple as that.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Sorry Blowmonkey. I didn't mean that they were never capable of causing anxiety in anyone. Perhaps I sounded as if was making a generalisation which I definitely didn't mean to do.


----------



## ektamine

Thoroughly enjoying an Afgoo kief bomb right now. kief bombs (at the medical clubs in my region) are when they take a half eighth of bud, drop a half eighth of kief on top of it, and sell it as an eighth. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wise420

I would say every strain of weed would induce anxiety levels higher then if you were sober.

Everything with THC in it will cause anxiety. And what has THC in it? Cannabis..

The reason you get high from weed in the first place is because of the THC. If there wasnt THC in cannabis to begin with you wouldnt feel any effects from the CBD's/CBN's which are known to some to relieve anxiety.

IMO overall if your going to smoke weed, wheather a sativa or indica your going to feel more anxious then if you hadnt smoked.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ Hiya Wise, you all right?

I just wanted to say that know that isn't true because I and other people have had anxiety relief from some strains. Granted, like I said, it won't be the same with everyone, but some people get relief. I think that is a bit of a simplistic view of the issue.

You said yourself CBD relieves anxiety. There are many other cannabinoids as well that people seem to forget about and you have to remember, taking THC alone is completely different from taking THC with a plethora of other cannabinoids that make up the experience of smoking, eating or vaporising cannabis - THC plays a significant part but it does only contribute one single part of the high. Researchers that have administered pure THC to people have found they can experience severe paranoia and anxiety but that doesn't really tell us much because people take all the other cannabinoids present in cannabis when they smoke/eat/vape it. The other cannabinoids in all likelihood not only negate the anxiogenic effects of THC but overpower its effects, providing anxiolytic relief for some people with some strains. To say that because it contains THC it must cause anxiety to me is like saying opium, because it contains alkaloid opiates like papaverine or thebaine, must cause anxiety but we know that isn't true, since it contains narcotic opiates such as morphine or codeine. Again, my own and other peoples' experiences verify this. 

There's no doubt in my mind that some cannabis can not only cause no issues with anxiety with moderate doses but also can relieve pre-existing anxiety present before smoking in some people.

This study suggests there can be some benefit in taking cannabis for anxiety:The British Journal of Psychiatry (2001) 178: 107-115

I've also noticed that many doctors in California are apparently starting to prescribe cannabis for anxiety to many patients as it can often be a more efficacious alternative to other pharmacological treatments and often has the benefit of having fewer serious side effecs than SSRIs or other antidepressants such as sexual disfunction etc.


----------



## dntcheckthtbxdoc

Acapulco Gold


hendrix_420 said:


> (hope i spelled it right)
> 
> My dad told me that i _*need*_ to smoke that shit.



I heard my dad talk about this as well but then heard that todays weed is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy stronger we all know it is!   That was the shit back then though.


----------



## squidhead

dntcheckthtbxdoc said:


> Acapulco Gold
> I heard my dad talk about this as well but then heard that todays weed is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy stronger we all know it is!   That was the shit back then though.



I agree that today's weed is extremely potent & this 'GREEN CRACK' hash is blast-off city. I was always a diehard old-schooler, but when I tried the weed grown today, I realized how strong the smoke has gotten.
But don't underestimate the old 60s weed...Acapulco Gold, original Thai-Sticks, Panama Red, Michoacan, Oaxacan, Colombian Gold Bud, Santa Marta Red or Gold...those strains were excellent & got us really blasted!!8(


----------



## panic in paradise

FacedAgain said:


> actually i think this was the bud i was talking about - martian mean green.
> 
> http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/martian-mean-green.html
> 
> the decription and look take me back. you want anxiety friendly? this is it!



hey, ive got that page bookmarked

that sounds about perfect, atleast the lineage!
like some mighty AK(which is flawless plant!)...

as far as anxiety, i think its fukin cruel to suggest something like a strong Diesel, which has become a standard suggestion to help with anxiety... i guess because it is supposed to make you feel so out going,,, but man, i grow and smoke all sorts of stuff, including the OGSD, plus i was on an absurd amount of klonopin.

when i was forged with a massive crippling disturbing autoimmune disorder, i was on 6mg klonopin a day, and had been for 2-3 years. 
i was growing and smoking BlueMoonRocks, AK, BlueBerry, DutchTreat, & PurpleIce. with the BMR, AK, & early more sativa like BB, i unknowingly dropped 2 mgs of the klonopin in two months, comfortably, all the way down to .5...! over two more years, comfortably,,, the SD, PineappleExpress, most the C99 im growing currently, would always be one hell of a headfuck the first of the day, and do nothing for my medical needs, or inner/situational anxiety, and any social/agoraphobia being harbored would usually be exasperated.

our cannabinoidendocrinesystem, is what causes this psychotic, delusional, paranoid, hyper-reactive, hallucinogenic drug type symptoms. 
it goes both ways, if its overstimulated regularly, smoking marijuana will intensify this,,, understimulated, marijuana will correct these symptoms, or help us make sense of them.


for me, a solid 60%sativa, 40%potent indica does it...
so roll me up some of that MeanGreenMartian!
two shots of espresso, a dollop of cream, and a flute of 
peligrino!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Some people cannot tolerate weed very well and the idea that it can help anxiety might obviously appear to be quite alient to them. However, some people do indeed get some benefit from some strains it would seem. Exactly how common this is, I don't know however.


----------



## panic in paradise

*its goodness*

a friends mom died whom my wife was close with a year or so ago.
my wife, who smoke for many years, until she became overwhelmed with paranoia and intrusive thoughts from it. felt she should "celebrate" her life and smoke a two paper snake-in-the-grass of skunk#1 & a 1/3g of indica rub hash...
it devastated her, i can get, but ride out a mind fuck, but this should of been a melt dooown. 

she stayed in bed for 2.5 hours... poor thing.
she and i know, that she cannot tolerate the stuff.

BUT, i also keep CBD2 specific topical meds; alcohol spray(spritzher) a lotion with local hand harvest extracted lavender oil, and handpicked local extract spearmint with epsom salts.
oh boy trust me,,, i cant explain the rib, spine, sacro, knee and on and on pain i wake up, and go to bed with, and my god i can not explain the relief it, the topicals bring.
my wife also lives through chronic pain, and as i started saying, she can not tolerate the affects ingesting it causes. this works wonders, this in particular, heh.

but please people,, there are bible bath mixtures, lotions, rubs, all sorts of effective ways to get the relief available from this plant, with out ever getting a "high"


jus' sayin'


----------



## Mehm

^^I have some bomb ganja rub that works great on sore joints.  it is made out of fan leaves.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Artificial Emotion said:


> Some people cannot tolerate weed very well and the idea that it can help anxiety might obviously appear to be quite alient to them. However, some people do indeed get some benefit from some strains it would seem. Exactly how common this is, I don't know however.



this is veryt rue i think its genetics, because theres somepeople who never get anxious at all from smoking it, adn can smoke so much and so much, 


there is a limit to how high you can get, and smoking more then you need will just boost your tolerance, moderation is the key,


----------



## squidhead

I had forgotten about some WW x BB that I have & ground some up last night. Holy shit!! This put me on my ass!! Very good stuff...
But the most devastating stuff I've had in decades is this hash made from Green Crack [what a name]. I just shave off such a tiny amount & watch it bubble when hitting the pipe. When thru, it almost disappears, as there's hardly any ash from the hash when I cash the stash.
Well, gotta dash...8)


----------



## panic in paradise

ww x bb sounds like a no lose cross to me.


ive been overwhelmed with nausea since for most the day, and fairly depressed and disturbed. i didn't smoke much of anything, so snipped a some of the (durbanXthai)XC99, which i wasn disappointed with majorly originally.
nausea wasn't an issue so much last year, and it swept me with a bubbly pleasant peaceful sense of clarity. now i can't stop burping, and am curious to see if i get the munches.
pinching a stem on the plant it smells like pine, the buds sharp and fruity, makes you want to keep smoking it...

this 180° review was done with a quick dry, on some more darker and mostly orange haired larger popcorns.
so i can't wait for three colas to finish!!
ive taken two different antacid/nausea meds today also, seems mention worthy.
big time jar appeal also, many colors and jagged shapes.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

squidhead said:


> I had forgotten about some WW x BB that I have & ground some up last night. Holy shit!! This put me on my ass!! Very good stuff...
> But the most devastating stuff I've had in decades is this hash made from Green Crack [what a name]. I just shave off such a tiny amount & watch it bubble when hitting the pipe. When thru, it almost disappears, as there's hardly any ash from the hash when I cash the stash.
> Well, gotta dash...8)



lol, i find it funny on every single post you mention green crack,:O i get the point! lol 

my seller has white wizzard , and is suposed to be getting elnino soon

also another guy i know has  sasquatch kush, hopefully ill get to sample all theese,


----------



## squidhead

Mr_Fluffykins said:


> lol, i find it funny on every single post you mention green crack,:O i get the point! lol



Did you hear about the GREEN CRACK hash I've been smoking? It's made from some strain of weed called GREEN CRACK. It's GREEN & it just CRACKS me up. 8)
Actually, I just like the name -- GREEN CRACK. It's derived from The Wizard Of Oz's Wicked Witch of the West's ass.


----------



## squidhead

Here's me checking out the GREEN CRACK that I keep forgetting to mention...


----------



## panic in paradise

*naked ladies dance


----------



## squidhead

panic in paradise said:


> *naked ladies dance



Now THAT's the best idea I've heard in awhile...& when they're done dancing, I want to eat a piece of cake off 1 of the broad's asses. Preferably this beautiful ass right heah...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

this thread is stereotypical stoner at its finest


----------



## panic in paradise

_*naked ladies dance_


----------



## DavisK4high247

Smoking on some Purple Barney abuddy brought from a Cali Dispensary..hella good and strong..also been smoking on some locally grown mid grade sinsemilla called Sweet Pine Sativa by the grower,it does have a piney tatse kinda,but its pretty good mid grade shit,I think he just made up the name for it...lol..oh well he grew it and it is a hybrid of his own making so I guess he can call it whatever..It is outdoor grown buds so  he tends to growe the plants near pines and cedars for extra cover from helicopters....lol..


----------



## Hattrickk

*MJ for pain management*

Ive been taking opiods foe R.A. pain for over 10 years . Does cannabis effectively elim pain, if so which strains? Thx.


----------



## Blowmonkey

http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/content/45/1/50.full

Try a strain with a high CBD content for optimal effects, which strains those are and are available to you in your area, you'd have to ask around a bit. It might not effectively eliminate all of your pain and stiffness, but in combination with opiods it's highly effective, you could be reducing the amount of opioids you take by a big margin.


----------



## Hattrickk

Thx Blowmonkey for the heads up!


----------



## amapola

http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.answers.php?questionID=000131

You can always speak with your doctor as well.  Even if you don't live where medical mj is available they still will offer advice.


----------



## HempStar

So much hempstar is going around and it is fucking bomb
also bubba kush and purple kush and some lambs breadth


----------



## panic in paradise

Purple Barnie is probably a nice general "purp" strain from Barneys seed company.
if take any of their stuff happily.


----------



## Chainer

----> Strain discussion


as the first part of your question has been answered.  Cannabis works relatively well for pain, but it does not compare to opiods/opiates or even synthetic drugs.  It has always helped me in a pinch when I run out of my prescription or forget to carry my painkillers on me, though... but it's not a full-blown cure for moderate to heavy pain.  YMMV


----------



## panic in paradise

Hattrickk said:


> Ive been taking opiods foe R.A. pain for over 10 years . Does cannabis effectively elim pain, if so which strains? Thx.



i have a seronegative spondoapathy autoimmune disorder, which causes other AUD /O's, mimics other diseases, and causes various cancers/tumors.

the now primary AUD/O is Ankylosing Spondylitis, my WBC'S, as yours are attacking our ligaments. marijuana regulates WBC's, and is my secondary antinflamstory medication.

i also take a TNF-PainBlocker; Humira, every ten days. the humira is extremely carcinogenic, but so am i... it takes care of a majority of the inflammation, annnd cytokynes, mmj handles the rest, besides stretching etc. to an amazingly manageable extent. seriously.

if you haven't tried it, my god please do.
there is a lot to learn as fat as strains, and methods of ingestion are concerned, but edibles firstly, hash, and then all the marijuana.

i dont expect you to really remember or make much sense of this list, but some are bound to stick.
first off id try either;
~White Widow
~White Rhino
AK47
~OG Kush
Kush in general
~BlueBerry, or a "blue" hybrid, ive grown many BB, but it can be overwhelmingly sedative, so some with a boost of Sativa is kind.
any strain developed by the breeder DJ Short(Flo, VanillaLuna, BB, CoCoKush) will serve you well.
another breeder to read about is "Mr.Nice", all his stuff is excellent medicine, the standards (?)
~Soma also, any of his more indica dominant bud is top, Lavender is excellent and common.
Purple Urkle
~Train Wreck
Head Band
Black Dominia
Op~Northern Lights
~Juicy Fruit
Buba strains
~Grand Daddy
Green Martian
Green/Purple Crack
~Romulan
Night Shade
~God Bud
Purple Haze 
Chemo
StrawBerry Cough
Block Head
~G13
Lemon Haze worked well for a sativa dominant
Alaskan Thunder Fuck ATF
Manatuska Thunder

 Oithere are so many, and they are all different, and different to each if us.
these are all near 60% indica & 40% sativa strains that ive tried, and were notable,,, and are generally available in most mmj dispenseries/communities. the popularity, and better genetics depend alot on where you live. colorado, rhode island, california, washington/oregon/n. cali, and vancouver all each have there standards, grow methods, and specialties if you will.

some stuff may have a distinctive taste that bothers you overtime, or have a low "ceiling" and become useless medicinally for you after half the day.

i would love to chat more with you about your symptoms, expectancies, experience with other meds/drugs, anemia, leukocytosis, rheumatoid fever, being run down from opioids, metabolism, the peace brought growing your mmj, topical alternatives,,, briefly.

finding a good motivated empathetic caregiver takes time, but happens, i still depend on myself but, found a thoughtful caregiver i may stay loyal to. he just so happens to have five of the seven strains that came from clones i provided a previous client with... hah!

so with him, it seems meant to be in a round about way.

the dispenseries can seem like life savers, once they opened in seattle, my life seriously became something i could actually naturally enjoy, with out having to fill my self with affirmations, repeated mantras, opioids, and intense will to take a 45 minute car ride to walk in the snow, in the mountains, in shorts, in august... have sex more comfortably, , water the yard,  to have the release from nausea, pain, and apathy to actually tend to my mmj to help fight this further. 

you know the daily, *grind*,* fire *& * fight * while addressing the problem, safely, and comfortably doing physical therapy and eating well, taking less opioids eventually and other lesser antinflamstories/NSAIDS (yikes).

its the real damn deal for autoimmune-disorders, cancer, inflammation, neuropathic, phantom pain, nausea and on.

marijuana had been studied and researched more then any other plant,,, and has been _recorded_ for use to treat RA specifically, with successes in asia back to 500BC. that should say enough in its self alone to try it out.
the benefits could far out way any consequences as far as your physical health, and possible mental peace and patience is concerned.


----------



## london2010

In UK most of the skunk on the street is fairly good quality and does not go that much by names. It changes all the time and is fairly high in thc generally.


----------



## london2010

Purple hazde, white rhino and kronik are some classic names I can think of.


----------



## squidhead

panic in paradise said:


> i have a seronegative spondoapathy autoimmune disorder, which causes other AUD /O's, mimics other diseases, and causes various cancers/tumors.
> 
> the now primary AUD/O is Ankylosing Spondylitis, my WBC'S, as yours are attacking our ligaments. marijuana regulates WBC's, and is my secondary antinflamstory medication.
> 
> i also take a TNF-PainBlocker; Humira, every ten days. the humira is extremely carcinogenic, but so am i... it takes care of a majority of the inflammation, annnd cytokynes, mmj handles the rest, besides stretching etc. to an amazingly manageable extent. seriously.
> 
> if you haven't tried it, my god please do.
> there is a lot to learn as fat as strains, and methods of ingestion are concerned, but edibles firstly, hash, and then all the marijuana.
> 
> its the real damn deal for autoimmune-disorders, cancer, inflammation, neuropathic, phantom pain, nausea and on.
> 
> marijuana had been studied and researched more then any other plant,,, and has been _recorded_ for use to treat RA specifically, with successes in asia back to 500BC. that should say enough in its self alone to try it out.
> the benefits could far out way any consequences as far as your physical health, and possible mental peace and patience is concerned.



This is 1 of the reasons I can't understand why society still looks down its nose at marijuana as a medication. All these pharmaceuticals with side-effects that sound worse than the disease itself.
Weed has so many good aspects for numerous problems, but the big pharmaceutical conglomerates want to keep the stuff illegal. They want to make sure that the sick patients don't self-medicate or they'll be losing $$$ from no prescriptions.
Also, I'd bet that the AMA already has the cure for cancer & other diseases that need plenty of medicine, but is keeping it all under-wraps. The medical profession doesn't want people cured of their long-term diseases. They want to milk them as long as possible...kickbacks from the conglomerates.
I have spinal-stenosis & I'm prescribed Neurontin & Methadone. My doctor [who's THE coolest doc I've ever dealt with...& I've dealt with a shitload] knows I toke & thinks weed should be made available to everyone [of course, 21+ yrs of age] & has told me that if this State ever goes medical MJ, he'll scrip me in a N.Y. minute!! Now THAT's a doctor who cares for his patients.


----------



## Mehm

You peeps should SERIOUSLY look into restorative yoga if you haven't already.  It goes together with sativa like waves and water.


----------



## panic in paradise

^^
my pcp is fully supportive of my mmj.
ive been taking oxy with him, and we started talking about methadone.

how is it for you?
im modestly understanding two or three 7.5 oxy and 45 methadone, my tolerance says 60mg methadone, but.

man, its such a nightmare.
the marijuana takes care of a lot the opioids just cant, nevermind the nausea, and pleasure growing.


----------



## squidhead

panic in paradise said:


> how is it for you?
> im modestly understanding two or three 7.5 oxy and 45 methadone, my tolerance says 60mg methadone, but.



I wouldn't be able to function on a daily basis without the pain-relief I get from Methadone. I'm on 100 mgs daily & can actually do household chores, run errands. Sweeping & vacuuming are the #1 cause of my back hurting, but the Methadone allows me to take care of my wife, who has 4th stage emphysema, pulmonary-fibrosis, COPD, assorted other health issues [has to wear oxygen 24/7]...but "in sickness & in health" was part of the vows & I could never let her down. Just trying to do what's right.
Doc told me that I'll be on Methadone for life [I'm 56 yrs old now], but to think of it the same as how a diabetic is on insulin for life...or someone with high blood-pressure has to be on medicine for life as well. Just something I gotta live with.
Luckily, both the wife & I receive Disability thru Social Security & with Medicare Part D Rx Plans, our medicine is like $4 each. It's nice that our 19 yr old son lives with us & is a HUGE help around the house...but it's rough watching my wife decline healthwise as she is.


----------



## panic in paradise

yeah man, this is a house of pain also...
but, a house with more hope/strive then most.

those simple tasks can be very intensive... weeding, watering the yard,,, oh geez, thats like an 8 hour day, plus two or three more to recuperate , FFS.


ive read several places, that 100mgs was the resting point for most chronic pain patients on methadone,,, interesting.

i like how its equal to morphine, has a stable bioavailability, less side effects, and the massive half life.
plus how subtle it is with MMJ.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Cherry Kush and Cherry AK-47,found both of these recently and the cherry kush tastes great and has a good high,the cherry AK-47 was a little disappointing compared to the AK-47 I have had before ,but still a good strain of bud..methadone is a great painkiller,lasts a long time,great bioavalibility and when I was taking it after a bad car wreck it was IMO the best painkiller for chronic pain.People will argue that Oxycontin is/was better,but I was scripted to methadone and oxycontin for some reason and the combo was great for chronic pain..


----------



## panic in paradise

*Mr Nice* is turning into a favorite, and i haven't even finished my j 
as soon as i lit it, the taste i knew was one i haven't tried, and will always recognize .

a more mellow sweet Romulan or OG, Chem. 
less intrusive, similar to OG Kush as i soak it in~overall
~G13xHash Plant~
and at the moment, its fucking medicinal properties are being put to the test, ,


thanks for that info you guys, it does seem the smartest choice.


----------



## Aboy699

Right now I got some Grape Ape and this strain called Huckleberry..I tried Black Domina recently and it was very special.


----------



## Aboy699

grape ape, lemon haze, huckleberry, black domina, sugar mama.  Im waiting on some Super Silver Haze now, which is a cross between silver haze and sensai star.


----------



## squidhead

*/\/\/\/\ You're going to love that Super Silver Haze. It's 1 of my favorites!!*


----------



## Greenstar420

Ahh yea you cant go wrong with SSH!


----------



## Aboy699

Yea, I tried some already that my friend brought over the other day, it was delicious, im getting a half ounce of it


----------



## panic in paradise

went through some white widow, hindu kush, ak,  and, damn indica,, going back to the mr nice though, love it.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Did G13 exist before the film, 'American pie'?


----------



## panic in paradise

yes, but it didnt before "american beauty"the prices have changed drastically aswell..


----------



## DavisK4high247

Super Lemon Haze,anyone tried this stuff? Supposed to be better than lemon haze and as stong or stronger than super silver haze..only heard of it recently though and have not smoked any super lemon haze,although I have defintely smoked a lot of Super silver Haze in the past ,and if Super Lemon Haze is as good or better then I want to try it..lol


----------



## panic in paradise

ive never knowingly had SSH, but was very surprised by SLH, it knocked out a substantial amount of back pain and nausea in one joint, to me this says a lot, especially for a sativa dom.

but, it depends on the grower really, id be confident that most any SSH will be that, "super", the lemon ive read mixed reviews of.

my favorite med to grow is Purple Haze... btw.

go for it though, it cant hurt to give it a blow.


----------



## minddetergent.

Artificial Emotion said:


> Did G13 exist before the film, 'American pie'?



Well Nevil schoenmaker is now posting on shanti's forum, you could go ask him, hell its worth just reading all his posts as he has revealed some interesting shit, funny cunt too.

Just got some NLxHAZEC seeds, if its anything like the 90's version these will produce some of the best weed ever, the mother of nevillles haze comes from these genes i believe.


----------



## Gazou

DavisK4high247 said:


> Super Lemon Haze,anyone tried this stuff? Supposed to be better than lemon haze and as stong or stronger than super silver haze..only heard of it recently though and have not smoked any super lemon haze,although I have defintely smoked a lot of Super silver Haze in the past ,and if Super Lemon Haze is as good or better then I want to try it..lol



Hey man, i had 3 super lemon haze ladies and lemme tell you, its really really good, hands down best flavor weed i had, it smells lemon and it taste like lemon, its also really really sticky and fine for your throat ! overall its really some high grade special strain that anyone needs to try ! id say it might not be an intense cerebral buzz like ak-47,king-kush or keemo but  i enjoyed it more then all the other high-grade strains i tried !

Btw they advertise as 22% of thc, you definately need scissors cause its some bad sticky yicky


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Artificial Emotion said:


> Did G13 exist before the film, 'American pie'?



lol confusing american beauty and american pie, shame on you, shame on you, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-13_(Gaby)
it was way overpriced  in american beauty though, nobody would actually pay in the thousands for an ounce so they exagerated a bit 


DavisK4high247 said:


> Super Lemon Haze,anyone tried this stuff? Supposed to be better than lemon haze and as strong or stronger than super silver haze..only heard of it recently though and have not smoked any super lemon haze,although I have defintely smoked a lot of Super silver Haze in the past ,and if Super Lemon Haze is as good or better then I want to try it..lol



super lemon haze won 2 years in a row the cannabis cup,
although this eyar it only got second, 

has anyone tired the winner? 
tangerine dream?


----------



## Vader

Don't really smoke weed much these days, but had some Amnesia Haze in Amsterdam recently that was fuckin' ridiculous.



> Did G13 exist before the film, 'American pie'?


Nah. If you ran a seedbank, would you pass up on that kind of free advertising?


----------



## minddetergent.

G13 was definatley real, the story behind it may or may not be true, the clone is long dead and the genetics only live on in hybrids, G13haze,G13skunk,G13widow are the only ones that can be traced back to the real clone, there is also the pacific and airborn cuts don't know about these probably hybrids too. 

THe cannabis cup is a big fix for the most part and I imagine Tqangerine Dream is yet another reshuffle of the same old genetics.

what do you know its G13 x nevilles haze(1980's genetics winning in 2010) lol......anything with nevs haze in will own most strains, its pretty much THE conniseur seed strain. most can't handle the flower time though.


----------



## childofthenight

I have a question about this "Dr.Grinspoon" from barney's farm its a pure heirloom sativa.For some reason I am very attached to this mysterious sative and long flowering period with high thc content haha..  has any one grown this strain?? is it some sort of land race?? why does it have those little ball buds? and is it really worth growing or should I move on to some other sativa..also what is another strong awsome sativa strain??


----------



## minddetergent.

childofthenight said:


> I have a question about this "Dr.Grinspoon" from barney's farm its a pure heirloom sativa.For some reason I am very attached to this mysterious sative and long flowering period with high thc content haha..  has any one grown this strain?? is it some sort of land race?? why does it have those little ball buds? and is it really worth growing or should I move on to some other sativa..also what is another strong awsome sativa strain??



What you smoke in barneys shop  is the real DrG

what you get from the seeds will probably be something different.

The little balls are just the calyx.

I would look around the net to see if you can see any finished grows.


----------



## panic in paradise

okay, thats it...

im waiting for *more * Mr. Nice.
again = G13 x Hash Plant

some of you are familiar with my health conditions,,, and i have symptoms if almost any reason one could get a recommendation.
i dont rely in it for all my symptoms, but this really smashes all of them, with zero "ceiling" all day and all night.
amazing.
from one serious mmj patient, whos tried many many many wonderful stains, edibles, topicals, tinctures, and variations of hash and methods of administration...
try Mr Nice

my caregiver is coming with near 20 stains, and a large variety of clever edibles, but i feel it would be irresponsible or something, choosing anything else, and ive had them all.
well, the Purple Kush & GDP are tempting ..

the Road Kill Skunk was amazing, and im glad i tried it, but...
hes also got some Washington Breed "UW", incredible looking, ill try and put up a pic. i suppose i should post one of the Mr Nice, i haven't because its nothing amazing to look at. unforgettable smell, a mild OGKush type-sandy pepper tropical-cantaloupe smell/taste.

my Purple Haze is my favorite, or the early BlueBerry i grow, but this is a staple.


speaking of Barneys, anything from them is going to be over exceptional, there are some LSD clones being offered locally! but, ive got my lights full.
i cant find anything less then a great review for Purple Train Wreck, im really excited for these, the regular Wreck has been transplanted and seems to of started resting their roots.
i just finished transplanting the P Wrecks, and will start flowering soon. 

any one have any experience with Purple Train Wreck?


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Just got a zip sent from a friend in Cali of Chemdawg x Strawberry Cough...damn this is some of the best bud i've had in a very long time. Perfect type of stone from this baby been callin it Strawberry ChemCough haha


----------



## panic in paradise

oh wow, that is a brutal freaking cross, id be all over that shit.
can you give us a peek?


----------



## kaywholed

jackflash =  Super Skunk and Haze and Jack Herer
mainly sativa.  great function high


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Here's some pics of it that my grower friend took. He's had the clone for a while now and finally got around to shipping me some. Delicious.


----------



## panic in paradise

geez

that stuff must be devastating, those are two VERY choice cuts...
gorgeous.
looks like they have that grow dialed in.


----------



## Wise420

Greeat photo's and even better buds! They do look incredible


----------



## dildonian jr.

blueberry was best ive ever had


----------



## panic in paradise

^ ^
this frigin guys strawberry chem shit would probably be some of the best id of had...  

i had dozens of StrawBerryCough clones in front of me once, i chose BB, Purple Ice, and Damn Indica...
i got home, started reading, and realized that i should of bought as many of the SBC as i could of.

its a serious f'n mmj strain.
annnd same goes for the ChemDawg...
my cuts of that are rooting and waiting at my caregivers, 
ive never tried it, so growing and anticipating will be a high the while wait..! 
heheh


----------



## dildonian jr.

mmmh some grape ape, grandaddy purp
i got this one shit called shaun white because it was so red hairy and crystaly 
and that shit got me drunk off weed, seriously like i couldnt function
also i got some northern lights, russian macdaddy, cat piss, and super skunk


----------



## panic in paradise

yesss

my CG's GF is doing my wifes hair...
im out gggrah... BUT she has the SSH that hes been showing me pics of growing,,,
now its a 2 paper Rizla babay!!

Edit: im extra excited i guess because ive never knowingly had super silver before...


----------



## Warped Reality

Lately I've been smoking:

Sour Diesel
Blueberry Kush
Northern Lights
And disgusting M


----------



## drzoidbergphd

Speaking of g13 I recently had a nice g13 x black widow strain that was wonderful. Had me high for about 3 hours, I ran out of it pretty quickly cause I didn't want to smoke anything else while I had it. Other recent notable strains I had would be blackberry kush, c4, and powerplant. I love you california for medical marijuana


----------



## panic in paradise

hey now, black berry is a WA strain...
finger licking good, yum.

waiting on the OG Kush and mr nice.

some LSD became available, ive been stalling on getting some seeds of that.
i did get 1 AK seed
and 12 Island Sweet Skunk seeds that look very healthy.

im hoping for a male to breed with my NL#5.


----------



## Dr.Shopper

*New "Pineapple Express" strain, anyone know about this?*

I'm sure many of you have seen the movie Pineapple Express, but I always believed strain in the movie to be purely fictional. Recently in my area there has been some bud floating around that is being called pineapple express. I got a hold of some of it, and it was without a doubt extremely high quality and potent stuff. My question is this: has a new strain been developed in the name of the movie, or is this just some other strain falsely named to increase sales? It's certainly a good marketing ploy, that's for sure...


----------



## WeBank

It will be in light of the movie no doubt.


----------



## jackie jones

Pineapple Trainwreck perhaps?


----------



## Dr.Shopper

That sounds like a possibility. Either way, this stuff is better than the damn good Silver Haze we've had around lately, so I hope it stays. I'm just curious as to whether there is an authorized strain of this name...


----------



## SirTophamHat

I bought a half of some heads my dealer called pineapple express roughly a year ago.  It smelled like pineapples and smoked/tasted just great, who knows.  People can stick any name they want on their product


----------



## TheAzo

It's probably just something else being sold named after it.


----------



## Sega420

a pineapple express strain does exist. 

look into it.


----------



## Arobskittle

if it smells like pineapple, people are gonna name it pineapple express. I saw some nugs that smelled like tropical as fuck all pine appley and i called it pineapple express. people ate that shit up.


----------



## Thomas29

People who do not use Blue Light are you usually dumb enough to buy into advertising schemes such as this.


----------



## Wise420

It's definatly a real strain. Saw it get grown outdoor's a couple of year's ago.

Im pretty sure there are 2 seed banks that sell it.


----------



## slimvictor

I have had "pineapple" before.  It was lovely.
I have also had trainwreck...
A cross? (as Jackie Jones suggested)


----------



## panic in paradise

a caregiver i had last year kept this stocked for a while, smells very strong of actual fresh pineapple,,, pretty damn good sativa.
the ozs i bought were yellow stuffed bulky bags, smoked most of it in the vaporizer, and ate the left-overs,mmm.

i hit its ceiling fast, and it didnt suit my medical needs, so i left it alone after that, but definitely try it out, there should be no doubt of raw pineapple there in the air... and its a real cerebral ringer.


----------



## kaywholed

purple kush.  weed so good, it ruins smoking anything else for a month.  it smells so good, tastes like delicious, and gets you FUCKED.

It hits your like an impact hammer to the frontal lobe.  A full on high that provides a full frontal assault on your brain while also getting a total surprise flank attack to you body for a the atoms that make my flesh up are dancing a happy dance jig.

The buds have a deep purple to them and look like candy, but it burns purfectly.  this is AAA pro grade shit that needs to be handled by a certificied dope inspector.  amatures will die, and think they can fly to the move with glass slippers to collect moon cookies.

smoke KUSH everyday


----------



## Mehm

i've recently smoked fire kush, platinum kush, and purple kush...didn't really think much of any of them.  Could have been the grow or whatever..possibly harvested early.  None of them felt all that heavy to me.

Winners

Purple Cap - Fucking awesome medicine here.  Gets me super nice for an hour before I pass out.
Big Bud - Soaring day time smoke with a delicious taste.
Jack Herer - See Big Bud

and a repeated shout out for Blue Dream, an excellent highbred :D


----------



## Paulycodone

Well here in California there is medical marijuana everywhere, I can't believe how many strains....haha.

Most impressed with:
Overlord OG (indica)
Bubba Kush (indica)
Blackberry Kush (indica)
Blue Dream (sativa)

Down the street there is a building with 8 dispensaries in it hahaha. They have some realy nice expensive weed in a couple of those places, like the marijuana connoseur's (spelling) paradise. lol

Edit: PS: I've had G-13 at my main dispensary and it looks like shit, but it's a very strong indica there, for me it's great to help sleep.


----------



## DigThatFunk

Yeah, out here in the midwest, it's getting crazy. My small town is dry as shit, but I'm only like 40 minutes away from a college campus, and a few of my buddies are getting tons of amazing stuff from CA. Lots of it seems to have Purple Kush in it, it seems like every other strain or so... a month or so ago it was Grandaddy Purp. Then some Pure Cheese, now it's some Purple Trainwreck, a strain I'm pretty impressed with. God, I hope Indiana comes around and legalizes medicinal, so the prices will come down. At least the selection is better than ever! My buddy even made some wonderful hash oil recently, that with the purp trainwreck is such a good combo


----------



## TheTwighlight

Right now I'm smoking some "Diablo". It's a very strong heady creeper bud. Good fucking shit, lasts a long ass time.


----------



## brndwg

im starting to suspect that my dealer is giving me bullshit names. the buds i get is always some high quality dank but i havnt been able to find the strains on the internet. right now i have some "la og" smells piney and citrusy. anyone have any idea of what i might really have. the high starts out uplifting but fades into a nice couch lock high.


----------



## crazyhairman

*yea yea*



GratefulFloyd said:


> White Widow, Grape Ape, Bubbleberry, Flo, OG Kush,..... its jsut an endless list since the harvest came in.



iv had all these in my area tooo    hahahaha


along with amnesha, sour diesal, blue cheese,  green crack, purple kush,  and tones others that were unnamed,   that flo was amazing so compact so snowy with thc ,  i was rolling wen i first saw some ,  it was almost blue and tasted sooo good 

its hard for me to pick a favorite of all time, so we just do favs. of the week or month,


----------



## crazyhairman

my fav.  sativa strain would have to b sour diesal.
fav.  indica strain will always b sweet tooth
fav hybread  is snocap

and ofcorce  the best iv had resently is white rhino or this crazy good unnamed dro


----------



## Phenethylamine420

Anybody ever hear of Brain Damage strain. The guy i bought it from said it was called this. Got me fucked out my skull. any info?


----------



## Jackie Chan

Can people actually notice the difference between strains?  I mean I always buy kush, I live in Toronto, but a lot of the time the person selling it to me puts some prefix in front of it when they tell me about it, like oh this is lemon kush, or afghani kush, mango kush but it all pretty much does the same thing.  

Is there really that much of a difference or is it too subtle to notice?


----------



## squidhead

Can anyone take a wild guess what I'll be tokin for New Year's Eve??
hint: It's the color of this text & will CRACK you up!!


----------



## Paulycodone

I've seen one of the most beautiful and potent indicas at one place in Southern California called "Overlord OG Kush" I'll have to take a picture next time haha, but I don't get it often as it's $65 an 1/8.


----------



## BoricuaStoner420

maan, im stuck in wisconsin wit da wackest weed ever!  yall lucky as hell to live wer yu can actualy get sum gewd shyt.


----------



## Paulycodone

lol yea but its also $700/month to rent a room here ~_~ and thats a good deal!! haha


----------



## bixi

BC has some good weed - especially. Pretty much available anytime in decent supply everywhere I've lived.


----------



## panic in paradise

im in the vicinity, the PNW is the best...
N.Cali up through Oregon, into WA, and rest in BC.
ooomg

where in the world to compare?!?
wine country?!?
we are the same terroir as the Netherlands, & Bordeaux...

okay..


im waiting on a long awaited sampler :D of some LSD.
ive been wanting to pop some seeds of this stuff, a large amount of THC &&& CBD's, finishes in 45 days(!) a moderate yielder i guess but oh well.
it will be cool to try before considering growing, it really sucks to invest yourself into pampering a plant to be a medicine you depend on night and day, to turn out not to be very relieving...


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ I thought LSD had a high THC and low CBD but it could have been what I sampled.  I thought it was nice, but not nice enough to grow if it means anything to you PIP.  But yes, do sample before you start growing it.  You might like it or might not!


----------



## panic in paradise

yeah, it would be interesting to breed with, it is very good but getting that involved i couldnt justify.

the CBD content has an avg~% of 1.8 i believe.
feels like a highbred, it seems ime that the THC content is high enough to provide that 'clear-spaciousness' that comes with some pedigree sativas, or a cerebral effect similar to marinol.

i would go for Mr. Nice any-day, that is a staple now, months of smoking it daily and its always very effective in all the ways i need it to be, consistently; me not ordering the seeds is just ridicules, the perfect reliable night and day anti-inflammatory/anti-nausea medication, for me.


im really looking forward to this harvest, mostly to double my space when im done  and to try out the PurpleWreck, ive heard nothing but the best revies about the stuff. in my aero-cloner, the TrainWrecks will be ready to plant by the time the PurpleWrecks start to grow root-nubs.
it happens eventually, but in 2 weeks or more...
the way the PW grows, concentrating mostly on a terminal bud, _which leads me to believe its PurpKush&TW, rather then PurpHaze&TW_, would be very ideal under 2 400's, maybe my first SOG...?!?


i just picked up the last of the soil amendments i need, so ill be planting 2 more TW's, and 3-5 more PW's...
then dropping a # of PW cuts into the cloner.

*its goin' dowwwn yall..!*


----------



## drzoidbergphd

Smoked 4 bowls of blue dream through a bubbler (one of my favorite strains) and sipped about 70mL of tussionex. I feel fucking perfect right now.


----------



## squidhead

Well, I gotta lay off the 'Green Crack' for awhile [I got a HUGE chunk left]. Last Friday night, I was over in my office & hadn't bothered to turn the heat on for the short time I'm in there to toke. Anyhow, I had been on the phone with my nephew...after smoking 3 hits of the stuff. Stoned to the bone!! Joking around on the phone & said our 'good-byes' to 1 another when I had the brilliant idea of just 1 more hit. 8)
I wake-up almost 3 hrs later...my head had slammed down on my desk, leaving a nice bump on the head...pipe on the floor still filled with the hashish, as that Green Crack hash is so damn sticky...& my mouth wide-open breathing in all the cold air from the unheated office.
I STILL have laryngitis, sore throat, sore noggin from slamming it down on top of my desk & pretty much feel like shit. That stuff should come with a warning label. Extremely potent, very gummy, a little bit goes a long way...& when I resume tokin that stuff, it'll be 2-3 hits TOPS!! Yeah boy...what a great idea taking "1 more hit"!!  8)


----------



## AwTin

LA Confidential and KC33 are my two current endeavors.


----------



## Tryptamine420

Anyone got some input on the strains that are most powerful and/or have the best high in MI?
Specifically the metro detroit area?
I have had some shit i would consider to be good lately, mostly purple kush, turbo diesel, great white shark, bc island, and detroit diesel are what i have been buying. I think my suppliers may be going through a dispensory. Well, i know 1 is for sure. Anyone got some strains in the area that are getting big and can top any of those? I like the purple kush and detroit diesel best, they are strong and get me where i need to be off of 1 joint, thats saying something considering i have been smoking daily for around 4 years.


----------



## squidhead

Tryptamine420 said:


> Anyone got some input on the strains that are most powerful and/or have the best high in MI?
> Specifically the metro detroit area?
> I like the purple kush and detroit diesel best, they are strong and get me where i need to be off of 1 joint, thats saying something considering i have been smoking daily for around 4 years.



1 thing I've noticed after tokin for 4+ decades now, is that my tolerance is the opposite of what I thought it would be. I need LESS to get orbittal than, say, what I needed to toke 30 yrs ago. About 4 hits in the evening is all I need for maximum altitude, whereas I could toke all day in the 1970s & 80s. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with the weed quality too.
As for weed in Michigan? I'm sure Ted 'The Narc' Nugent has made sure that anyone who's got 2 joints in their pocket, gets 99 yrs IN the joint. He's 1 of the biggest shitheads in the rock & roll industry. He'd turn his own mother in if he knew she toked weed.
The only song that dude made that was 1 great tune was with The Amboy Dukes = "Journey To The Center Of Your Mind".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo


----------



## fly-

*best psychedelic weed strain*

whats your fav? what gives you a great psy buzz? 

cheers


----------



## Asyd420

Bubblegum


----------



## LimaZ

Silver Haze, it looks like you are on acids ahahah


----------



## Psyke

Grape ape.... Rolled in pure jwh-018

Hate it or love it the underdogs on top


----------



## slimvictor

I would say that the stronger strains are generally the most psychedelic.
The strongest strain I have had was Alaskan Matinooskan (Thunderfuck). 

But I think that the dosage and route of administration affect the psychedelicity more than strain.

High dosage oral = the most psychedelic.

I have had very psychedelic effects from smoking honey oil before, as well.


----------



## sheekle

The first time I got high was also the highest I've ever been. That was one hell of a trip, OG Kush.  

My friends brother used to sell these mids that were like a really strong sativa. That was crazy too. Silver haze and plain 'ol haze are also pretty psychedelic.

I can't choose favorites


----------



## dielonnn

the most trippy nugs i have ever had was deffinitly one of the first times i smoked it was a white rhino orange kush hybrid, got dumb fucked up. im smoking some nice medical afghan goo that gives a pretty trippy high


----------



## Big)Sky

The Flo at high doses i thought was amazingly psychedelic. With the clear headedness of the high its a top strain in my book.

High oral doses like victor said, create a very psychedelic existence.


----------



## Wise420

Nevilles Haze, Trainwreck, Hawaiian Snow all come out pretty psychedelic when harvested at the right times.


----------



## BrutalRollar

Hash that was made from OG kush. 
Damn, that was one crazy session.


----------



## The Network

It's the percent of certain cannabinoids, not the strain, so don't expect to get anything out of this thread.


----------



## delta_9

> It's the percent of certain cannabinoids


This, AND the ratio of the cannabinoids.  A high CBD/CBN to THC bud is gonna be crap, even if CBD/CBN levels are very high.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I had some really awesome Alaskan thunderfuck X Northern Lights that blew me outta the fucking water. Prolly one of the most relaxing sedating strains ive ever had.


----------



## DigThatFunk

Haha squid, your story about the green crack "one more hit" is hilarious! Except for the getting sick part. I've only had my hands on that once in the past few months, but it's probably one of my recent favorites. I also have to second the "Blue Dream" love, just got a bag of that this week and MAN is it wonderful. A pretty severe high, but it's one where you can still get shit done pretty well, and it lasts FOREVER! Got that for before work, and some Grandaddy Purp as well as some pretty good bubble hash for relaxing around the house. 

Also, if we're getting shit this good just one state south, MI can't be too bad...IN is pretty uptight, too, but the scene has been nice lately thanks to stuff coming in from out west. If you can go to Ann Arbor at all, Tryptamine, it always seemed like a REALLY laid-back spot, hell, we even toked a joint on the street waiting for the Beck concert a few years back, dudes that scalped us our tickets said it's pretty much "decriminalized" (obviously, I am not a lawyer and this should not be construed as legal advice, whatsoever)


----------



## Vader

Merged.


----------



## squidhead

fly- said:


> whats your fav? what gives you a great psy buzz?



Umm, let me think for 1/2 a second...my old high-school pals & I bought some weed in 1970 at a pool hall in Chicago that the dude referred to as "Tripweed". We knew it was probably laced with something, but we had no idea what it was & at age 16, didn't really care...as long as it got us orbittal...& man, did it ever do that!!
A 3-finger 'lid' for $10...& worth every last cent. We might've been toking embalming-fluid, for all we knew, but when in your teens, you are invincible!! Death happened to people in their later years...like late 50s & up!! Somewhat around my age now. I've already had 3 pals die of heart-attacks this year & it's only early February. As we age, ya start realizing how fragile life actually is. 1 minute you're talking to a friend & the next thing you hear, he died.
Live life 1 day at a time, as 1 never knows when you're final day will be...& thanks, DigThatFunk...glad you enjoyed my escapades with the notorious 'Green Crack'!!


----------



## DigThatFunk

Haha, man I wish the old Green Crack would come back around here! I had it a few months back and it knocked my socks off


----------



## squidhead

DigThatFunk said:


> Haha, man I wish the old Green Crack would come back around here! I had it a few months back and it knocked my socks off



You're absolutely correct about that, DTF. Extremely potent stuff & what my pal in Canada sent me was a big chunk of hashish made from Green Crack.
I have to take really small hits, as the expando of it makes my lungs feel like I swallowed a gas station air-hose. I take a miniscule hit & blow-out a mushroom cloud!! 8(


----------



## theseedlesssmoker

purple urkle and train wreck


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Well, lately I've been getting alot of "Pineapple" Haze. I cannot verify the pineapple, but I've smoked hazes before and it's very recognizable. I made some hash, close to 3/4 melt quality. Oddly enough, it doesn't have the sour smell of the Pineapple, but rather has a spicy, incense-like scent and taste to it. Not the best hash by any means, but its home made and it gets the job done.

As an aside, has anyone come across Romulan F1 genes lately? It's a favorite of mine to grow and smoke, but its been some years since I've come across it in pure form. I'm not soliciting, mind you, but if Rommy is still out there I have hope she'll come back to me.


----------



## Mercc96

Rather nooby post here, and i have used the search function to not much avail. Im going to be trying to guerilla grow some bud this year, living in the South East of the UK. I've done some searching of my own and Dutch Passion #1 and Durban Poison seem to come up the most. Would you guys have any more thoughts on this?. 

Dutch passion seeds seem to be quite well suited for British Climates, like Tundra and Taiga. Would *snip* seeds be as good?. Also im assuming that the seeds being feminised would make little difference right?. 

thanks


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Dutch passion is something I've grown before, and I like it alot. Its not a favorite, but its good connoisseur quality smoke. Ive only heard good about Durban Poison, but I have nothing firsthand.

If the colder temps are an issue, go with a pure Indica or as close as you can get. The Indo-asian landrace Indicas seem a good fit for you.

*snip* I'd buy feminized seeds if I were you because it guarantees you don't waste time, money, and energy vegging out male plants. However, if you want to make your own seed stock, buy regular seeds and keep some male pollen handy. BE CAREFUL!!! Pollen loves the ladies, so be sure to look up processes to minimize contamination. I'd try to post it here, but thats alot of typing lol.


----------



## Mercc96

haha thanks man, so indica is the way i want to go?. Fantastic. Are there any amazing tutorials out there?. Again ive tried searching to no avail 

Thanks


----------



## Vader

No sources please, that includes seeds.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Mercc96 said:


> haha thanks man, so indica is the way i want to go?. Fantastic. Are there any amazing tutorials out there?. Again ive tried searching to no avail
> 
> Thanks



The reason Indica is the way to go is because its more tolerant to colder temps, higher humidity, and overall is pest and mold resistant. Also, they stay quite short and bushy so its easier to hide among the natural flora.

What sort of tutorial do you want? Like, for pollinating or for other things? 
I'm kinda-sorta in the middle of writing a grow guide, and I got 30 pgs of_ basics_. Not hard to grow, but theres alot to know if you'd like to grow high quality bud. I love this kinda stuff though, so ask away!


----------



## Vader

^Already taken the liberty.

Mercc, I'm not sure where exactly you live, but the SE is pretty densely populated. Guerilla grows work great in the open spaces of North America, I'm not sure if they'll work so well in Middlesex.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Indoor stealth op maybe? I've pulled it off in apartments and college dorms with no legal issues. But paranoid? Damn!


----------



## Mercc96

im further south then middlesex, closer to tonbridge area


----------



## Vader

^Well, to do a guerilla grow you really need to have access to an area where you can be pretty sure that no-one is going to stumble across your plants at any point during their life. I live in a part of the country that is about as rural as it gets, and I don't think I could find a place like that.


----------



## Mercc96

yeah i live in the countryside. God Im annoyed with my parents now lol.


----------



## minddetergent.

Have given up on indicas and skunks.... strictly a sativa man now.... found an excellent nevilles haze hybrid from a pack of mr nice dreamtime.... inspiring shit and will cut through anyhting...100% mental clarity... smoking indica afterwards is just sooooo dull.... now i know why the phrase "sativa snob" was coined...;-)

ooh another country boy here....sussex... surrounded by woods and fields... shame my personal shroom field now has 73 houses on it...


----------



## Mercc96

goddamn people, with their houses


----------



## Ninjetic

*Best strains for arthritis?*

Ok this is my first succesful attempt at using my new speech to text program (if any of you have seen posts from my name recently, disregard them, they were an attempt at letting a "friend" type for me (he has since been fired and we won't be dealing with the likes of his trolling again
I just found out I have arthritis (just my luck) and I'm not even 30 yet....
Ok, enough, back to important matters.

What would be a good strain for arthritis? I feel like I'm in my 60's, I can't even open a damned pickle jar without my hands hurting like hell, joint inflammation sure sucks


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Well, I find that personally a 60/40 Indica dominant is best for pain relief while still leaving the smoker conscious. I have an older gent whom I grow medical weed for. He has lung cancer among other things, and he mostly uses for pain management since he didnt want to be on opiates. This isn't me speaking in 3rd person either. He chose Platnum OG Kush because it hit all the right spots to make him functional. He can't smoke, so I make concentrates for him which he can use in a variety of ways. 

May I suggest a Kush of some sort as a baseline, and you can gauge further need from there?


----------



## minddetergent.

Kushes are low yielding typically... I woudl go for medicene man aka white rhino... or Growdocs Angel Dust is another good one. Maybe a haze cross to give ya a lift in the daytime.


----------



## Ming Dienasty

blue dreams seems to be an excellent strain for pain relief. a bit on the sativa side so i guess daytime relief is what is would give you.


----------



## Ming Dienasty

Yerg said:


> ^Well, to do a guerilla grow you really need to have access to an area where you can be pretty sure that no-one is going to stumble across your plants at any point during their life. I live in a part of the country that is about as rural as it gets, and I don't think I could find a place like that.



hiding in plain sight...
i saw a hightimes where they featured guerrilla growing in the urban area. they had a picture expose showing a grow in a lot of abandoned cars. it can be done, you just really have to research you sight (in terms of isolation from proximate human traffic and observation, and how to let your plants catch the most sunlight while staying out of view).


----------



## Mercc96

I've been using google earth to stake out areas around were i live lol


----------



## Vader

^Cool, feel free to make a thread about it if you want, but can we try and keep this thread to strain discussion please? There's also a growing advice thread and a social thread in CD which you might want to look at.


----------



## drscience

Sour Diesel. So fucking good.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Hell yeah got me a little Sour D myself. Great stuff.

Strawberry Cough, now theres a beauty I haven't had inna long time. Also, some Vietnamese shit, Phnom Phen. Fuckaduck, that shit is dank!


----------



## OpalMagnus

*Cannibas Sativa?*

I want to try marijuana mostly for hightened creativity and intellectual awareness. I know there's two strands of cannibas sativa and indica. Which one will provide me with the experience I'm looking for? I've heard indica puts you in more of a "couch-lock" where you're unable to move and I'm not really looking for that. I want a sort of energetic high. Any suggestions?


----------



## Asyd420

*snip*
find a sativa theres an endless amount of them


----------



## OpalMagnus

Asyd420 said:


> *snip*
> find a sativa theres an endless amount of them



Thank you!


----------



## drewmandan

Yes, THC is the stimulant/psychedelic, and sativas traditionally have more THC than indicas. 

Although, you might get more than you bargained for with too much THC...


----------



## Vader

No links to sites w/sources please. Merged.


----------



## Asyd420

really.. ok


----------



## minddetergent.

drscience said:


> Sour Diesel. So fucking good.



sour dee the high last like an hour tops and you gotta keep smoking more....overhyped to the max.


----------



## minddetergent.

OpalMagnus said:


> I want to try marijuana mostly for hightened creativity and intellectual awareness. I know there's two strands of cannibas sativa and indica. Which one will provide me with the experience I'm looking for? I've heard indica puts you in more of a "couch-lock" where you're unable to move and I'm not really looking for that. I want a sort of energetic high. Any suggestions?



You need to smoke Haze hybrids... gives you energy... shroom like colour appreciation...4 hour high.... no ceiling.... little tolerance build up....musci sounds godly.... i could go on but i think you get the picture.


----------



## brandonlkj

*what is your favorite strand???*

perhaps  GDP? :D


----------



## Vader

It's "strain", my friend, "strain". I don't know where this "strand" business has arisen from. Please use the search engine before making a new thread, the CD guidelines are linkd to in my sig if you want to give them a read.

Merge.


----------



## DigThatFunk

Hey, Yerg, just a heads up: It doesn't appear that your sig is showing up; I don't see any links or signature on your last post. Just thought you should know, in case you weren't aware!

Also, my favorite strain would be hard to say... I definitely love GDP, it's been around a whole lot lately, but I've been especially fond of Green Crack, Blue Dream, Headband, and Cheese. Oh, and I just got a quad of Chemdog for the first time ever, and HOL-Y SHIT is it some good stuff. It's cool just to have some, considering it's such a legendary strain.


----------



## ecstasyboy717

*Northern Lights?*

i'm picking up a half quarter of northern lights. I was wondering how good the bud is? is it indica or sativa?


----------



## nuvanob

It is actually a _google_.


----------



## Vader

I think NL is pretty much a 50/50 hybrid, not sure though. It's OK, nice weed, but it's a grower's strain rather than a smoker's strain.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Yerg said:


> It's "strain", my friend, "strain". I don't know where this "strand" business has arisen from. Please use the search engine before making a new thread, the CD guidelines are linkd to in my sig if you want to give them a read.
> 
> Merge.



I noticed that in a Youtube video the other day. Strange.


----------



## BrutalRollar

*What strain do you dislike most?*

Recent just bought a half oz of what my usual guy calls "sour diesel" well I find the taste quite uhh, like not quality. 
Im used to smoking stuff like kusk strains and skunk strains.
Just wondering what strains of weed everyone dislikes? 
Oh and once I got this weed that smelt like cat piss, I don't know if its a certain strain or if a cat really pissed in it xD bad taste but got me some high.


----------



## highhooked

Downtown bobby brown strain


----------



## RandomGuy123

Every dro has their ups and downs. I hate weak weed, don't know if there's a strain that's weak.


----------



## Vader

Please keep all questions, comments, and general discussion concerning different cannabis strains to this thread. I'm only going to merge it anyway. Thank you.
Sincerely, 
The Management.


----------



## James707

im in the bay and in the last weeek ive smoke some:

jays blue ice
GDP
Cherry Pie Purps
Platnium OG
Orange Kush
Green Crack


----------



## Blaze420_

heh i dont normally smoke a certain strain but when i can i like haze :3


----------



## kaywholed

Yerg said:


> I think NL is pretty much a 50/50 hybrid, not sure though. It's OK, nice weed, but it's a grower's strain rather than a smoker's strain.



I dont know what the ratios are, but I found NL#5 to be more Sativa than Indica.

While it is great for growing (hardy, good yield, good quality), it is a great strain to smoke as well.


----------



## SpinOutOfControl

Blue dream.


----------



## EyesSizeOfTheMoon

*Which strains of marijuana are more hallucinogenic?*

I want to know which strains give you more of the hallucinogenic side of pot because the last time I had that type of experience, the weed ended up being really potent and strong. I want to ask a few of my friends who get different shit to see if they'll have it in the near future.

I've only hallucinated twice on it, and very vividly might I add. I remember seeing a fish with a halo right on my white drawer for a complete 5 minutes the 4th or 5th time  I've smoked. I never got that type of weed again, and I miss it  lmao.


----------



## freehugs

I would say that in general, Sativa strains are more psychedelic then Indica strains. The most psychedelic weed that I ever smoked was called Lemon Kush, and I had a couple of full blown visuals.  Man was I baked that night.


----------



## RandomGuy123

*Which out of these three strains?*

Lemon Diesel
Blue Dream
GDP x Grape Ape
I choice to grow any of these strains, I need to pick one. 
Which would you choose?


----------



## McKaj

Lemon


----------



## RandomGuy123

McKaj said:


> Lemon



May I ask why?


----------



## DwnSouthPillPopper

Blue Dream ...grabbed some from clinic last time is was in Cali and it was damn good


----------



## freehugs

blue dream.  Its bomb as fuck (sativa) and I'm pretty sure it flowers quickly.


----------



## Vader

Please, please, please can we keep all strain discussion to this thread please.
Merged.


----------



## woamotive

staring at some Northern lights. Got a stash/access to some sour diesel though I'm nervous now about the pyschedelic thing mentioned above. Soon getting LSD stash: -), as well as power skunk, vanilla kush, blue cheese and... f%$@, two others. no recuerdo.

Must sleep. Can you all please write how your strain/s effect you? that'd make me more keen on reading these posts.


----------



## SpinOutOfControl

Blue Dream is the shit.  I have had organically grown blue dream a lot recently.  Smooth stuff.  

I have been getting a lot of organic sativa dominate strains and they are just killer.  Smooth smoke, and smooth on the head too.  I could smoke endless amounts throughout the day and just feel great.  No weed naps!


----------



## DavisK4high247

AK-47 is a sativa dominant strain or maybe a pure sativa, don't remember but it gives that good energy-mental high and no falling asleep layed out on the couch with it, but I like the Kush strains that have me spaced out and have that stoned heavy body feeling after a little bit..


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Had some Romulan today, haven't been able to get ahold of that for some years so it was a welcome blast from the past. Stuff was good as I remembered it being, thank jebus.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Never had Romulan before,but it sounds great from what I have read and heard about it.


----------



## Chainer

Romulan is really good, a buddy of mine got a seed for free when he ordered seeds from his dispensary and it turned out to be a better grow than his auto-flower Northern Lights by a small margin.

So I mean, great for free.  It was really light and fluffy, plenty of tris covering it so it sparkled when I took pictures.  I'd say if it's well grown it's one of those strains that can be a top 15% strain in my book.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Romulan has been one of my favorites thusfar. Had a great run with Romulan x Hash Plant for a while, but Romulan F1 and Hashplant F1 genes are getting harder to come by, from what I've found at online seedbanks anyways. 

Light and fluffy buds though... that sucks, I remember them being super dense nugs, with enough resins that you could stick a bud on a hanging mirror and it wouldn't fall of for a while. Not the heaviest yielder, but it was connoisseur quality smoke, defiantly.


----------



## Chainer

SmokeaJoint said:


> Light and fluffy buds though... that sucks, I remember them being super dense nugs, with enough resins that you could stick a bud on a hanging mirror and it wouldn't fall of for a while. Not the heaviest yielder, but it was connoisseur quality smoke, defiantly.



This particular grower did some method that made it less dense, he prefered this particular strain to break up like "pop corn," giving a really buddy quality and trimmed to perfection.  I believe he said he lightly air fluffed the buds, but I don't know enough about his grow to know when and how often he did this.  I do recall past Romulan being a bit more on the dense side, but the fluffier version I had was much, much better than any other grown Romulan I have had.  Very smooth smoke, heavy Indica.  Really any ultra-heavy Indica strain X White Rhino will do the trick.  I believe he had a seed that was California Kush x White Rhino, like I said, turned out better than his auto flowering Northern Lights seed pack and he got that one seed for free.

This was a while back, a handful of months.

edit: I shoot him a text.  He told me had he grown it outside, even in a tent w/ sun vent, the buds would have been much more dense.  He told me it yielded around a half pound when he grew it outdoors later on, which, I'm told, seems to be more then he remembers.  Just what I'm being told though and he could be full of shit.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Its funny, harvest yield and fishing stories have one thing in common. The catch gets bigger and bigger every time the story is told. Listening to some, you'd think they got each plant to yield an oz per bud. Or, if they're a fisherman, they caught a friggin whale.

Gotta admit though, I've been guilty of that before. :D


----------



## TearItDown

RandomGuy123 said:


> Lemon Diesel
> Blue Dream
> GDP x Grape Ape
> I choice to grow any of these strains, I need to pick one.
> Which would you choose?



Grow and cross the BD with the lemon. I think blue dream and lemon diesel are my two favorite strains. They are very potent and if you cross them they'll have that niiice diesel taste that probably everyone in the universe loves.


----------



## kittyfairy85

I am not sure where this belongs. Let me start be introducing my self as kittyfairy85. I recently accuried my self some kush. My seller didn't tell me the strain. I paid. *snip*. Dont know the exact weight of each bag. Didn't have my scale yet which I do now. I can tell you that the weed was not as seedy as the dime bags I bought in highschool. I was told by a friend that alot of seed in weed is a sign of bad weed. There where maybe about 12 seeds total. Well just started smokeing pot again I do not want to quit. I want to get quality stuff for what I buy. Anyone from the Dallas area who knows about strains and such tell me what to look for. Specific strains and what I should be paying for them. I was afraid I was being ripped off and I don't want that. Someone educate me about what exactly to look for and what to pay for it. Sorry if this the wrong thread. Moderaters feel free to move it deleate it whatever. But if they don't anyone in the Dallas area direct me. My dealer says he can get his hands on anything I ask for I'd like to put that to the test. This is embarassing I am almost 26 and I just had my pot cherry broken. Dime bags ridden with half of the seed dont count.


----------



## Vader

Hi kitty. First of, we don't do prices here. Secondly, the information you're looking for isn't really about strains. In general, named strains are top-of-the-line weed, will all cost the same. Your weed wasn't top of the line; anything with seeds in would be considered "mids" or "regs" where you are (at best; I would consider weed with seeds low-grade). So basically, we can't really help you with the "how much should I be paying" thing, sorry, and you can't really tell strains apart by eye.


----------



## kittyfairy85

Can you at least point me in a good direction. Maybe not for strains. I wants to get my hands on a least a B strain. I do notice a price thread but I cant post there I am assuming I am to new. I would ask my questions there. I don't want to bother you. But I am practically a pot virgin. I need to educated. There is something strange I noticed to as well the guy I bought it from a guy more in selling pills. When I bought it the guy went to an apartment I saw the other person handing him the bags then he brought them to me. Why didn't he just introduce me to the guy directly. It just seemed fishy. Why didn't he give me the phone number directly or tell the dealer my phone number. I like what I have for now but next time I want better. Just a rant. I found out he ripped xanax but that is different story. I need to start a rant thread. Feel free to delete this. Or keep it maybe someone will learn a lesson.


----------



## Vader

Sorry, but BL isn't here for discussion of how to get drugs, what dealers do, or anything else of that nature. No-one can post in the price thread, it's closed. If you want to rant, you have a blog you can post in.


----------



## Janja

Had blueberry-white widow, tangerine, white widow, and some cotton candy recently.

Yum,y.


----------



## DoseYouAll

*purple buds you're going to love*

This is some really rare shit right here. A kid like me shouldn't even have it by rights. Pure afghani brought to california in the 70's and bred true for over 30 years. This strain is thousands of years old and produces buds that are the AAA+++ purples I think it might need to have its own category with all my other strains: Quadruple X. XXXX.

  Second plant is my own homebrewed strain of sour Diesel and white widow, I calll it the Hindu Funeral. It's way stonier than sour D and tastes better than either of the parent strains. It yields over an ounce per plant in my vertical sea of green, I get 3 pounds per light at least with this strain. 

X
                                                             X  X                                                    X


----------



## JoshE

*drools*

Absolutely beautiful mate


----------



## 2manyopiates

holy mary, gorgeous strains


----------



## Curiosity_

One of my favorite things to do while taking a tolerance break is to look at buds and / or paraphernalia.  These are some awesome looking strains.


----------



## Vader

Merged.


----------



## Seattle-lite

"Cat Piss" originated out of San Diego, Ca.

A strain hoarded by almost all growers and clones that have fetched more than NO PRICES each.  Top quality characteristics with a astounding yield.  56 days/8-16 z's.

I'm only saying this because I know a guy that brought that strain up from San Diego and he is the only one I have even known to have that strain.  He will not give it away or even sell it.  I know a guy that offered him NO PRICES for "Albert Walker and Cat Piss" and he turned it down.

Here is a pic from dude of the OG Cat Piss.

And no, it doesn't really smell like cat piss.  It's just so damn strong that it reminds you of when a cat pisses and the smell never goes away.


----------



## woamotive

Today I got a bit of 1) Purple Passion 2) Blue Cheese and 3) Blue Dream! 

I'm super pumped to try them out! :D I think this weekend I'll try the Purple Passion. Followed by Blue Cheese, and lastly the Blue Dream. I'm going to write down my experiences on each (I don't typically smoke).They are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## junkie skumbag

auzzie blue white rinho n widdow FTW


----------



## panic in paradise

NL
mr nice
blue-moonRocks
purpleWreck
SSH
trainWreck
~
Thai strains and hashPlants-
for meds, hash<hashOil is hard to beat.
eating hash, thats my


----------



## Seattle-lite

DoseYouAll said:


> I have the catpiss clone, at least I am 99.9% sure that it is actually the 1998 cannabis cup winning cut of Super Silver Haze. This one, right here. Since I am moving back to seattle next year it won't be a long wait till there is a little more catpiss up your way. Competition is good for the market !
> 
> check your PMs seattleite





Looks like the real deal to me.


----------



## woamotive

DoseYouAll - Hot damn, that is a lovely plant (set of?) you've got there! I'd love to have some of that growing. I rarely smoke but am more keen to the beauty of the plant/s. They're amazing (so vast!). 

I'm hoping to soon post some pics of my own! LSD in early stages (via a 'close friend' - ha), and we're looking to keep a grow/smoke journal. 

Keep posting pics!


----------



## SpanoonapS

*Indica? Help with stress/anxiety?*

Hey all... I just got Pre 98 Bubba Kush from my local dispensary - I wanted to see if any of you have had any experience with it.  I'm taking it for stress/anxiety... I fear it will produce paranoia as other strains have done in the past.  Any info/advice?

Here is a pic:

*NSFW*:


----------



## SpanoonapS

I'd also like to know what to do if paranoia kicks in... what should I do to calm myself down or "stop the high"

Don't suggest Benzo's.


----------



## Vader

[MEGA]Anxiety/Paranoia


----------



## DoseYouAll

Bubba Kush should be very stable, sedative and stony. Unless it was picked too early in which case you will freak the FUCK out! Indicas can give you a wicked case of the fear if they are picked when the resins are still clear. Sometimes that is fun. 

   Check out my Kush! OG Kush


----------



## Tweak Thizz

HB 707 ftw


----------



## ATF

anyone familiar with a strain that has pink hairs and smells like cat piss? 
grew a bunch of different strains and lost track of a few of them. the flavor and smell is almost opposite of sweet fruity purples, if that makes sense.


----------



## DoseYouAll

HB707 ftsat  (fo tha skanks and tweaks )

  haha! All your arcata bottoms are belong to me!


----------



## SpanoonapS

DoseYouAll said:


> Bubba Kush should be very stable, sedative and stony. Unless it was picked too early in which case you will freak the FUCK out! Indicas can give you a wicked case of the fear if they are picked when the resins are still clear. Sometimes that is fun.
> 
> Check out my Kush! OG Kush



How will I know if it was picked too soon?  How would picking it too soon make a person freak out?


----------



## Return of Radric

I think harvesting early prevents some of the THC from becoming cannabinol which is the more "relaxing" cannabinoid in marijuana. The crystals do indeed get darker as the buds get bigger. At least outdoor.


----------



## DoseYouAll

TearItDown said:


> Grow and cross the BD with the lemon. I think blue dream and lemon diesel are my two favorite strains. They are very potent and if you cross them they'll have that niiice diesel taste that probably everyone in the universe loves.



  nice dream but that would be a nightmare. You can't cross two female plants without chemically inducing or stressing hermaphrodite flowers. The results would be wildly unpredictable but could produce a good clone, would take at least a year to do that project. 

  Personally I would go with the lemon diesel. Blue dream sucks ass, it is weak bullshit weed for posers. GDP and grape ape grow really slowly and yield low without using a lot of plants, like 36 plants per light minimum. The Lemon D takes longer to flower but grows way faster and will give you top yields.


----------



## tony314

Buying from the San Diego Dispenceries, The best I have fucked with, after smoking bug all over the world, are as follows.

Afghan Kush ( the real shit from one grower in cali)
You will wake up and not even move except to get a roach or pipe, and you take another rip and next thing you know it's the afternoon and just 3 rips a day of this will make you borderline zombie with a lust for video games.

Fruity loops : Acoording to the pro strain it has been tested at a lab and has one of the, if not, the most potent strain with around a 20% THC level. Aren't we all just so very blessed.

BLue dream, : These beautiful tight popcorn nuggets and big tops make this blue and hair infused delicious dame quite ripe for the taking. It's one of the sativas that you can do whatever you want. If you have shit to do and the only way you can watch 5 hours of the office of ren and stimpy or video games, you can whiff a spliff of this and youll be there until they come looking for ya.
I have traveled in the military to places that I had front row spots to the greatest bud awards and shops, and yes I did Inhale. But America has picked up the game.

Just because sunlight is truly optimum, regular livin folk had to build rooms that supply artificial sunlight, while other countries can just throw seeds out like chicken feed and have forrests. But I have found, the more intimate growing in CA, CO and other legal states is really getting the job done. I've smoked this weed that i hallucinated and felt like i was on whippits, it was called chemdog.

That's all i gotsta say about that


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

*Vortex*

The vortex was a nice smoke.  It's heavy on the sativa genes and wouldn't be my first recommendation for someone with anxiety issues but for that wake n bake, recording session, or athletic activity that requires some extra creativity and zeal, it is perfect.  It provides an energetic body buzz that begs for release by movement and a happy but "in control" type of head high.  

The pheno I got produced small, soft, fluffy buds of medium green.  Trichomes were visible without a loupe and glistened in the light.  There were not alot of red hairs IIRC.  Buds were very sticky and smelled lovely once ground.  I would describe it as a slightly citrus aroma with a touch of fake leather (think the smell of a Payless Shoe Store).  The taste was fantastic.  The citrus was very subtle but there was a distinct "fruit punch"-like sweetness with every hit that finished with a dark hashy taste.  

6.5/10


----------



## OxycontinAnonymous

*What's the longest lasting strain and the most visual strain*

i'm hoping to see if there is a somewhat agreed upon concensus on this.  My opinion of most visual is sour diesel and longest lasting maybe orange kush, and I guess new category most euphoric I'd go with afghooey


----------



## freehugs

Lemon kush has my vote for most psychedelic

If your looking for length, eat an edible :D


----------



## OxycontinAnonymous

smokable length is what i'm curious about


----------



## woamotive

just to verify... by 'smokable length' are you meaning, the strain that gives you the longest lasting high (when smoked) ?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Longest lasting strain? I think that's a bit hard to answer. It really varies with the individual so much that it's hard to say one strain lasts much longer than an other. 

If your high ends, just smoke more. I think the subjective quality of the high is more important and what's psychedelic for one person may not be for the next.

This is not the answer you probably would want, but you need to smoke different strains and find out what works best for you as a unique individual.


----------



## snafu

Lsd kush


----------



## panic in paradise

^why add the kush? just 'B's LSD on its own is plenty good.

i would have to pitch the RezDawgs SourD in there... not my favorite by any means, but growing it several times and medicating or smoking with plenty of SD, and her predecessors she is a Dom. for psychedelia i think**8-D*

but in general, i would suggest any *Thai* strain with confidence, and imagine the regions genetics would be in almost all of the more popular Hybrids recommended for such desired effects - _is usually very fruity or perfume like._

almost all of DJ Shorts breeds carry Thai genetics for instance.


----------



## Vader

Please use the search engine/appropriate megathread in future.
->Strain Discussion


----------



## Vader

Please use the search engine/appropriate megathread in future.
->Strain Discussion


----------



## DavisK4high247

I like Manatuska Thunder Fuck ,grown in alaska from clones only pretty much, as no seed company has been able to produce a reliable F1 seed that does not revert back to one of the hybrids parent strains. But MTF is hard to get outside of Alaska ,but I have gotten some from Alaska and it was about the strongest weed I have smoked. It was tested at 32% avg. THC, higher than any other strain that I know of anyway, but since the growers all live in the same area and grow MTF from clones , several I know are from there and all grow the MTF from clones, it is not a common strain outside of the area unless you know someone who is from there or you knows a grower there. however they have developed MTF#2 which I have never smoked ,but is supposed to be a stable hybrid to grow from a seed instead of clones like MTF.
 I still have not seen any MTF#2 in any seed companys inventory, maybe the people that grow MTF and MTF#2 are keeping it for themselves in a way. I have seen a seed company offer Yukon gold and other Alaskan named strains, but not MTF#2. Anyway MTF would be a great strain for anyone because it's tested at 32% avgerage THC!!! That's higher than any strain I know of, but with growers coming out with new hybrids all the time, It is only a matter of time before some other strain is developed that is in the 30%+ THC range, if there is not one already..


----------



## hydrochron

Thunder fuck is really strong, definitely available outside Alaska. 

I prefer a mix of ak47 and Bubba kush.


----------



## Thizz Man

Cinderella 99 - after years of wanting to smoke this strain, I've tried out two phenotypes. It's decent


I'm looking for Vietnamese Black...info on seeds, buds, information, etc.


----------



## No. 13 Baby

I wanna try blue dream, jack herer, ak-47, trainwreck and super silver haze.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Thizz Man said:


> Cinderella 99 - after years of wanting to smoke this strain, I've tried out two phenotypes. It's decent
> 
> 
> I'm looking for Vietnamese Black...info on seeds, buds, information, etc.



I have never smoked Vietnamese black, but I was reading a article in a book by Jerry Garcia's wife or "old lady" , Mountain Girl, who was in Northern California in the late 60's and early 70's with a group of others who were perfecting growing sinsemilla, which although thats common knowledge now, in those days seedless weed was failry rare, at least I'm told. Anyway she said she grew 4 plants of a strain of weed from Vietnam, and even being a experienced smoker, she said that after one hit she "felt so high she felt alone" ,whatever that means , she ended up giving away all the harvest from the 4 Vietnamese strain plants to someone, she thought it was way to strong.

 My uncle was in the army and was in vietnam in 1968 and 1969, and he said the local weed was so strong, one or two hits would floor you basicly, and you would be too stoned to do your duty, it was for off duty use, he said, because you were so high ,you could not really get any thing much done and you were get in trouble by a officer or someone else. Also he said they prefered Thai Stick which was easy to get, he said there was regualr Thai Stick and Thai Stick that had been dipped or soaked into liquid opium water, leftover opium mixed with water from processing it into refined opium or into morphine base,and then eventually heroin or something, he said opium was available, but it was hard to get away with smoking opium during the day, he said that the SEA #4 white heroin was starting to become avialable everywhere as he was leaving Vietnam...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo010

*Specific strains.  Indica or Sativa?*

I was just curious and wondered if any fellow bl's knew some strains and could tell me whether they were indica or sativa by nature.  Any strain is fair game for me. I have only smoked a few that were considered "name brand" strains like sour diesel or trainwreck.  Been gettin some stuff called cotton candy and don't know if its a leget strain or not but i know the northern lights i got a month or so back for a couple weeks was legit.  But back to the original point.  Which strains are indica and which are sativa?


----------



## freehugs

Dr.Gonzo010 said:


> I was just curious and wondered if any fellow bl's knew some strains and could tell me whether they were indica or sativa by nature.  Any strain is fair game for me. I have only smoked a few that were considered "name brand" strains like sour diesel or trainwreck.  Been gettin some stuff called cotton candy and don't know if its a leget strain or not but i know the northern lights i got a month or so back for a couple weeks was legit.  But back to the original point.  Which strains or indica and which are sativa?



I can tell from the high and sometimes from the look of the bud, no matter if its mids or high grade.  But ya I don't understand your last question.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo010

I sorta rambled for a min there but at the end i was just reinforcing my question of which specific strains are considered sativa or indica?


----------



## freehugs

Oh ok.  Um there are so many I think it would just be easier to look up the strain to see if it is a I or S


----------



## rollnpeace

there are hundreds of strains and a lot of them are hybrids (indica/sativa mixed)


----------



## Artificial Emotion

That's like asking us to name some words that have the letters a or i. There are just so many (including different strains with the same name).


----------



## TearItDown

No. 13 Baby said:


> I wanna try blue dream, jack herer, ak-47, trainwreck and super silver haze.



Blue dream is great but gets old after a while. AK is over rated. SSH is great and trainwreck is over rated. Pineapple train wreck is great though.


----------



## Vader

Use the search engine please, or at least briefly cast your eyes over the front page of the forum and see the strain discussion megathread.

This has reached 1,000 replies, so it's closed and archived, new thread is here:
[MEGA] Strain Discussion- 3rd Backcross *ALL STRAIN TALK IN HERE*
Feel free to repost recent posts in the new thread in order to continue the discussion.


----------

